# 40+ IVF/ICSI using OE and beyond - Part 6



## Mish3434

*NEW HOME LADIES!*









*Please take a moment to review the Site Guidelines, particularly with regards to pregnancy and parenting* chat: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Don't forget, for all those who have been successful, you are more than welcome to continue using this thread but please be respectful of others that are still on their journey, and keep your pregnancy and parenting chatter within the site guidelines

The over 40's does have it's own PAPAI area and can be found: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=164.0

Love and babydust to you all

Shelley xx


----------



## jo_11

Yeyyyyy, first on


----------



## Mish3434

jo_11 said:


> Yeyyyyy, first on


No sorry I was  

xx


----------



## BECKY7

Haha  Am 3rd then lol.
Hey HMB  Yes that is depend on this afternoon as I am gonna get the date of my DP op today  and if the op is next week as promise then I will wait but if the op not happening till end of march then I will go to penny as I can't hang about till end of march as what happen if they cancel again eh  Really hope we will have good news today as my DP going to Boston today till Sunday for his BF 40 surprise birthday tonight so I am stuck at home lol as we can't afford for 2 of us.
What is natural IVF as I have read it but not sure though  and if I am going to penny then I am gonna do 2 goes for €4000.
Hi ladies  hope you all have great weekend.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies 
Finally we got call and it been confirm for my DP to have his op on Friday the 24th feb  phew  so so happy  and it better bloody work lol.
Hope you all have great weekend.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Becky! That's great news! So you can wait until after his op for tx, as it won't be so long to wait. 

As for natural IVF, Agate gave a great explanation in her serum file plus another detailed discussion on this thread earlier this week. Basically, Natural IVF is without stimms or down reg drugs, often recommended for older ladies to prevent possible damage done to their more fragile eggs. Here's Agate's summary from her file:

"12.3 What is natural cycle OE IVF?

For older ladies/poor responders/poor egg quality, and ladies who have estrogen mediated problems like endometriosis/adenomyosis I understand Penny prefers natural cycle IVFs  - as she feels that there is no advantage in taking high doses of stims to try to produce more eggs at the expense of reduced quality.

This means not taking down-regulation or stimulation drugs and instead, tracking your developing follicles with ultrasound (so you will need to be in Athens 3 days before ovulation - or at least be able to have scans in the UK starting 4 days before ovulation).  

Before the natural LH surge occurs, she will prescribe an HCG trigger shot to ready the follicles (unless blood tests show that the natural LH surge is happening), then egg collection is performed as for a conventional IVF. The intention with natural cycle IVF is only to yield 1-3 eggs but to aim for the highest possible quality (without any damage from high doses of estrogen and FSH), and potentially, to do 2 or more cycles back to back cycles if the first is not successful.  

However, because of the low egg numbers, it is less attractive if there is a significant male factor problem requiring ICSI.  According to the studies done so far about natural cycle IVF, the average success rate for good prognosis patients (e.g,. less than age 35) is quite a lot lower than the average success rate using conventional stimulation (e.g, about 1/3rd), but it does cost less per cycle because stimulation drugs are not used.  For older ladies/poor responders etc, she feels that the success rates are at least as high as for conventional IVF and that it may achieve pregnancy for some ladies that don't get pregnant using conventional stimulation because of either egg quality damage or a short implantation window due to the high doses used.  Natural cycle IVF may be a good option for ladies who can commit to trying, maybe, at least 3 back to back cycles of it (especially if they might have estrogen mediated implantation issues e.g, endometriosis/adenomyosis), but its probably unrealistic to expect it to be a 'magic bullet' for achieving pregnancy in a single cycle - and if pregnancy does not happen within 2 or 3 cycles, it is probably better to investigate donor egg. "

Sorry you didn't get to go to Boston this weekend with DH  

Bon weekend


----------



## BECKY7

Hey HMB  so it very similar to either trying natural with ovualation kits and IUI  am I right.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Hi all! Nice, new thread  

Becky, it's not exactly like iui or just trying au natural. With natural IVF, your egg(s) are removed (EC) and fertilized with the prepared sperm. The clinic/embryologist gets to see your eggs and embryos, so knows a bit more than with iui. Good embyro(s) are put back (ET). The Doc will see if there is good or low quality in the eggs and embryos, this is not the case for trying naturally or iui. So there is a slight advantage to natural IVF over iui for ladies over 40 (esp over 43) with egg quality issues. Support meds may be part of the protocol too, ie. clexane, progesterone...I assume Natural IVF is also recommended for ladies under 40 if they have known serious egg quality issues. I only learned about Nat. IVF recently, but I'm sure there are other FF here who have actually done a natural IVF cycle. Peny recommended that I do Natural IVF.


----------



## handy1

Bookmarking


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning dear friends,
Thank you for our lovely home Mish.. 

Becky,
Glad the op is all on.. Wonderful. Hope you enjoying the wknd with DP..

HMB,
I always considered the natural IVF. We have sperm issues.. And for my old eggs..It is always a great way to go. 

Wishing you all a great weekend. Thinking of you all. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, found our new home  

Becky, great news  about op.

We are also considering natural IVF, but Penny said she may add in mild stimms, I guess we have to see what happens as  I am still trying to be patient (it's very hard!) and also to wait for thyroid to improve some more. My logical brain says to get a move on and do it quickly, but they my heart says we must wait for thyroid to be more in range (think it's a defence against another BFN and wanting the very best chance..... also we have to give ourselves the few months chance post hysto.....but the body clock just ticks louder everyday!) It nags away, then nags some more. I am sure you ladies know exactly what I mean.

Have a great w/e everyone!

J XXXX


----------



## BECKY7

Morning ladies  I see what your saying about natural IVF  but which is better  trying natural with ovualation kit or natural IVF  as didn't realise it only for women over 40.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Becky, I'm doubtful there is one option that fits all, in other words, it really depends on the individual case. But I'm sure Agate and the others can give a more experienced answer. I would say, given my family history and health, that I would have gotten knocked up naturally without doing more than ov sticks, up until about 43 yrs old. Some ladies have low AMH at 25yrs.....


----------



## BECKY7

HMB  thank you  If the op work  I think we will try natural as we never had the chance to try natural after we found out his had a blockage  and I have work out the date and the timing of my cycles and the 6 week to start after his op if it work which is the 5th April  and that is my window chart  but what I like to know how do we know if there is a sperm coming out  Does GP do that sort of thing or what?
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
The hospital have to do sperm test to find out. If I were you I would be interested not just only if sperm coming out but how good they are. If they are no good no point wasting time.. You should just find out and move on with the treatments. Lets hope it will work and the sperms are good. 
If NHS has waiting list for sperm tests. Just get them done privately. Not sure who does them but it should be availabe in most of clinics. If I remember wright. They were not expensive.
You have to bear in mind even with the best sperms with the 40+ eggs it is hard to crack and fertilize.. Egg shells gets hard from 35+..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  yes that what I wanted to do  ok will ask my GP for it and l,e you said if waiting list then we go private  as no time to waste and will check the sperm whether they are good enough as he had be taking wellman con  maca  vit c  folic acid  and he moan as he said it making me thirsting  brilliant eh as men are rubbish at drinking water lol.
How are you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Becky - the hospital that does your DH's operation will do a semen analysis after treatment.  Check with them when he goes in.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey lindz  honestly thank you as I will do if I can remember it lol as I will do that x
Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls,
Becky great news about your DH's op!  Kuki is right....remember the shells of your eggs get harder and you might need ICSI. I found out the hard way...no pun intended .

Lindz I hope you are feeling better!

Kuki how about you? I hope things are getting better for you a Toddy and you start to feel stronger. 

Hope everyone is doing okay....

I just got back to Canada and now getting over the jet lag. Today is the day I get my horns on and start writing to the clinic re their ICSI f£$k up.  I'm lucky in that the head nurse and counselor are willing to fight my corner. Consultant admitted that original plan was ICSI etc but I still just got a statistical kiss off letter for a review. Not sure how far I'm going to get but I'm going to push for another round. In the meantime I have been speaking to Penny.....

Hang in there ladies!    
xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
If I remember wright we had to go to Hammersmith Hospital for all the sperm tests. And there were waiting lists than.. This is going back to 2006 though. Maybe it has change. Your GP will organise it. 

Lindz,
How are you feeling? Any better? Hope some improvement..

Alexine,
Glad you are in Canada and writing the letter.. Go for it you have nothing to lose.. 
I am still feeling not so great. Hope to feel better after next week test results and specially after coming off steriods full stop.. Another month we need to soldier on.. One day at the time..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Bonjour tout le monde  

Becky, agate gave a great explanation about IVF vs. ICSI last week. If sperm is an issue, then I think ICSI is the way to go, or at least for some of the eggs. You will really have to chose what is best for your case, hon. Penny will no doubt give you a detailed recommendation and you could probs ask a UK cons as well if you don't have to wait 1-2 months to talk to them  . It does sound like everything is getting lined up quickly for you now with DH's op very soon  

Alexine, I hope you can try again soon  

Justine, I hope you get a BFP soon  . I know the feeling about the clock ticking, mine is SCREAMING.  

Just having a lovely weekend seeing lots of friends and going to the movies. The aircon was broken in the cinema so it was like being in a sauna  . I guess you could say I had my tropical vacation for the price of a movie ticket last night. I am restless to get results from Serum and talk to Penny again + get documents for filing for marriage license (we decided to go for it, and have a wedding next year) + AF to come so can start IUI. Need all this as I can't plan anything for the next 4 months without it! ahhhh. But I can plan August holidays in France--taking the train won't affect tx or pregnancy as no docs in France or greece work in august  . It's frustrating, isn't it?

cheers


----------



## neema

Kuki - Glad that you are feeling better....atleast your dr is solving the immune and diabetes issues   
Re Maca: I wish i had started taking it two years ago or earlier when we were going through IVF...i am sure it improves egg quality after reading so many success stories...i'm convinced it does!!, but as you said you need to take it for atleast for 3 months before it makes a difference.

Di - How are doing hun, did you get your surge and have the puppies arrived?

Becky - Great news about your DP's op....when my DH had his op for vasectomy reversal (which failed) he went back to the same hospital (BUPA Gatwick) after two months to have his semen for sperm. Goodluck trying naturally soon   

HMB - Good luck for next month too

Sofagirl - I don't use my primary address for the website or most websites i subscrib...you can always open a new email account, however i think the website is safe...goodluck with tracking your surge this month 

Hi to Jo_11,Jo_8, Poppy, Sarah, Gladys, Isobel, Justine and everyone else.xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies! I hope you're all having a good Sunday  

I just wanted to ask any who have been on crinone gel in the past... (sorry if this is tmi) it usual to get a watery discharge? Why is it so watery? 

Sorry for the lack of personals... Lindz and Kuki I hope you're feeling better. Good luck and   to everyone. Becky - so pleased you have a date  for the op.



Txx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, I had a scare on tues and was in hospital, baby all good, just scared the life out of me, could find no reason for bleed, gave me an anti d shot and made me rest, felt really down ever since, could of so easily been taken away , so so relieved, back to work mon, think I got bed sores  

Isobel and Alexine, so sorry to read your sad news, all the very best for the next cycles    

Justine, good luck with the  

Poppy, hope your little Harry is feeling better now  

Hope, you have done so well on your diet, super determination, hope your DH, jumps on board very soon  

LJ,     for your cycle with Penny  

HMB, sorry your cycle was cancelled,good luck for March   

Becky, that's fab news you have a date for DP op,   this does the job  

Di, hi hon, hope you are ok, when do the puppies come  

Lindz, hope you feel better soon hon,  

Kuki, I hope you are feeling better too hon,  

Hi Neema, Tommi,Jo, Carnival Diva- where are you ,Gladys,Mish,


----------



## alexine

Hang in there Sarah Essex!!    
Thinking of you!
xxA


----------



## LJyorkshire

Sarahessex - you must have been terrified Hun..I read on another thread that 70% of women on clexane bleed at some point..not sure if you have been on it or are still taking it? x

Alexine - hiya Hun, you fight your corner, if ICSI was discussed then ICSI it should have been. I agree push for a free cycle. Try and get a copy of your notes..ours had ICSI mentioned on virtually every page so if yours is the same you will be able to prove it was an error not to use ICSI. Also did you pay extra upfront for planned ICSI ? If so then there is no way they should not have given you the tx you had paid for! 

Kuki - hope you start feeling better soon

LJ x


----------



## kizzymouse

I have a one year old!       http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/DSCN0612.jpg


----------



## BECKY7

Omg Sarah Essex  phew  just take thing easy  and do you really have to go back to work  as it is worth it  I would have stop to take thing easy and go back to work after the baby  if like  better to be safe then sorry eh.
Thank you too.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Omg. Kizzymouse  mollie is so so gorgeous and love her PJ.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Hun please please be extra careful. You are nearly there.. Sending     ...

Kizzy,
Cannot believe it.. She is already one.. She still so so beautiful.. Big kiss to your birthday girl. Enjoy joy joy..  

Alexine,
Just give them all you have got.. They have to do something.. 

LJ,
I was sort of.. But now suffering with awful headaches..Not sure what is causing? Metformin? or tapering steriods or changes in the hormons cos of plesanta taking over.. Not sure.. I am okay till sort of lunch time than it start. And the fatigue unberable.. One day at the time.. How are you?

Tommi,
I don't get watery charge. I never do..So not sure what is causing it. Are you using Crininone?

Neema,
Same here darling same here.. All the things I should have done. But lets stay positive. Just take religously now.. And I am sure it will make a huge difference.. 

HMB,
Yes very annoying but August you can go to Reprofit.. I am sure they are open   Hopefully you are not going to need it to wait till August at all. Lots of luck hun..

Justine,
Just don't listen to that ticking.. You are fit and able.. You will be just fine. It took two months for my thyroid to come down. It did not take very long. When did you get it tested?

Jo11,
How are you doing? You have not written anything to the diary? Hope all is okay.

Today is busy day.. I have to get a few things done for friends.. And tomorrow is the big day with NT scan. Lets see how are we doing.. 

Love to you all..

Kukixxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Kuki - yes I'm on Crinone gel 8% every evening. 
I hope you feel much better very soon. And good luck for the scan. Will be thinking of you.
Txx


----------



## sofagirl

Tommi – sorry, I’ve never used the Crinone gel, but if you Google it you’ll find that other girls have experienced the same as you.  Some talk about the cottage cheese stuff; others more like a clear, almost ovulation-like discharge.  So hopefully it’s ok, but may be worth mentioning to your clinic?  I notice 9 days to OTD – are you currently 2WW-ing?  Hope you’re managing to stay vaguely sane, if so.  Very, very good luck indeed.  Thinking of you.

Kuki – have you had your thyroid retested since your BFP?  If not, that may be contributing to your fatigue.  You (may) need more Levothyroxine during pregnancy.  (See U/active thyroid thread: in the last few days there’s been discussion of TSH levels during pregnancy – recommendation is to get it retested every 4 weeks.)  Good luck with NT scan tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry no more personals, but thinking of you all.  I’ve spent every spare minute during the last 3 days immersing myself in the world of immunes, trying to get my head around it all.  Agate – thanks so much for your response; not ignoring you; just trying to coordinate thoughts before I bombard you with follow-up questions.  The longer I spend on it, the more concise I’ll be able to make them… that’s the theory, anyway.

Hope you all have a good day.


SG x


----------



## Kuki2010

SG,
Yes thank you hun. I am tested every 4 weeks. The last test showed it is very very low. Next check up tomorrow afternoon. 
Immunes, well so much to learn. But eventually it does click and you get a plan ready. 

Tommi,
If you are on 2WW? Wishing you lots and lots of luck..     I hate the 2WW wiht passion.. Hate it.. Worse part of the treatment.. I am sure everyone will agree..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Tommi

Hi SG and Kuki - yes, on the 2ww at the moment    I think I will ring my clinic later just to check all's OK.
Good luck with the immunes research  
Txx


----------



## HMB

heehee, thanks Kuki. It's also just difficult to know when you can take a vacation with tx....and I need a vacation  . AFter I get my test results back from Serum, I will have a better idea about my 'schedule' tx et al up until June....Not sure about Reprofit as they were very curt with me by email about using my own eggs.


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

So sorry I am miles behind on the thread - have been reading but too daunting to attempt to do a load of persos from my phone!

Kuki - lots of luck for your NT scan tomorrow & your check-up   Hope they can get your meds sorted so you feel a lot better soon 

Lindz - how are you feeling - any better?   The meds H had would probably helped you (domperidone) but not sure if they would px them in pg! They didn't seem to agree with him so he's now on ranitidine and gaviscon bless him, had a particularly low point last week when he was starving but in too much pain to drink his milk so had to resort to syringing it in  He seems to be a bit better now but GP has warned us that no tx is perfect so could be in for a bit of a long haul and experimenting with various meds - she is seeing him weekly at the mo and will refer to paed if he doesn't improve. Am a bit worried he has fallen from 91st centile at birth to 30-something as he's not putting on much weight and we're back to feeding him every 2-3 hrs as he can't take much volume, will have to see how we go 

Sarah - you poor thing having such an awful scare, just sounds horrendous  Its so hard to relax when we've spent so long ttc these precious babies that any additional worries are just terrifying   I must PM you MIL details v soon 

LJ - so pleased you are raring to go. So hope Penny can work her magic for you - lots of luck for the next few weeks   

Jo_11 - hope everythings ok  Have got the popcorn in but haven't watched your video yet - that bit did make me laugh  One handed typing not improved much but have cracked one-handed biscuit tin opening but not sure that's a good thing  Lots of luck for your next tx    

Justine - thanks for the email, sorry havent had chance to reply - H is trickier to feed than a newborn at the mo & he's a bit impatient like his Mum 

Di - hope all is ok with you. Are you ttc naturally for a bit longer?   

Neema - how are you doing hun? 

Tommi - lots of luck for your 2ww   

SG - have seen you on the Serum thread, hope all is going well with planning your tx  

HMB - sorry to hear your tx was canx this time, fingers crossed you can get started again v soon  

Becky - so sorry your DPs op was canx - what a nightmare. Hope all goes well when it goes ahead  

Alexine - oh no can't believe what happened with your tx - how awful   Hope they at least give you another free cycle - perhaps you should ask for your travel expenses too 

Kizzy - OMG cant believe Mollie is 1 already - where did the last year go?  She just looks adorable bless her

HHH - wow fab news on your weight loss! I think I've put some on rather than lost anything so need to get my backside into gear soon.

CD - if you're reading, hope everything is going really well with your LO  

Sorry if i've missed anyone, can't read back any further & better get some jobs done. Love to everyone  xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Poppy,
I am so very sorry darling H is having a difficult time wiht reflax..It can be very very difficult. One of my god twin had it. He had it so so badly. They tried everything nothing worked.. It went away after 14th month. Basickly when he was old enough.. Not easy.. Keep on feeding him as often as you can. Big kiss to darling H and big hugs to you.


----------



## dyellowcar

Becky – great news about Dhs op. Good luck and hope all goes well.

Neema – not detected any surge this month and doubtful will now as on CD 17. Might have missed it as was a bit all over the place last week and found it difficult to test. Had some BMS just in case.

Sarah – sorry you had an awful scare, how horrible for you but good that LO is still ok.

Kissy – Happy 1st Birthday to Mollie! How quickly time goes by! Hope you had a super day with her.

Justine – Hopefully Thyroid will be coming down, it’s nearly ‘in range’ isn’t it? Remember Penny said you have ovaries of a 35 year old, plenty of time yet!

Poppy – I like the one-handed approach to the biscuit tin! Yes TTC naturally for a while longer, going to have some more Intralipids and then go for TX  in September.

LJYorkshire – any news re: DE? Have you been to Serum yet?

Hopex3 – FX your Dh has been reading ‘the book’. It might help him get used to the idea. Sometimes we have to drip-feed men, rather than hitting them with new ideas.

Hi to  Jo-11, Sofa-girl, Tommi, HMB, Diesy, Alexine and everyone else.

AFM – no surge this month so feel a little down, but I suppose it’s normal at my age not to ovulate every month. As for the puppies, not here yet but imminent, certainly within the next few days, so spent the weekend helping DH make the puppy box. 

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  good luck for tomorrows bet you can't wait to see toddy again
Becky7 xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Di - our donor has been found and starts tx in 10 days so I have to start steroids today (thankfully just 10mg per day) and if all is well we will fly out together 10th to 16th March for EC when DP will give a fresh sample to save an extra trip. Sorry no surge this month and how exciting about the pups!

Poppy - big   to you and H. Hope they find the magic formula for him soon

Kuki -   all is good with the scan

SG -are you ready for your immunes multiple choice paper yet?

Been full of cold so not feeling very chirpy but hoping when it goes excitement about the tx will kick in!

LJ x


----------



## justineb

LJ - great news that they have found you a donor, wow - it will be happening really soon!

Sarah    scary stuff, so happy you are OK and so is LO! Hang on in there! I can't imagine the stress and worry. Take it easy from here on hun

Kizzy - she's so lovely!! Hope you had a great day.

Alexine,  hope you are over the jet lag? Good luck with the letter writing! 

Poppy- so sorry to hear Harry's still unsettled with his tum, must be hard work and worrying. I must pop in and say hello soon otherwise the pressie I got him will be too small! I have been busy (sorting out tax - all clear and done now thank goodness and also finishing my PGCE and John has just handed in his 40000 words for his masters - so i have been proof reading for hours).

Di- sorry to hear you missed your surge, but it's great news the pups are on their way. Hope she has a smooth delivery. Are you the midwife? I hope the fertility/birth abundance spreads some magic your way!

Tommi - hope you are doing ok in your 2ww and  staying away from pee sticks.

HMB, hi - hope you hear from Serum with your test results soon

Kuki - hope Toddy is doing well when you see him 2mrw.

SG - immunes is v confusing isn't it? But Agate's info is fab. BTW I got a new type of thyroxine to try from GP today - just a different brand (hopefully I won't start sneezing!) , also ordered some Armour as a backup plan from a link Dippy sent me (I just hope that arrives if I can't take this one)

Hopex3 - hi, keep up the good work, which DE book have you got?

Neema, hi- interesting to read about Maca (it's one thing I don't take, wondering about that now as well!!)

Jo11, goodluck tomorrow hun, hope you feel clearer on way forward after session

Becky, it's great that date is fixed!

Cycle day 24 for me. My (.)(.) feel massive and sore and I've had slightly sicky feelings (like when I had equivocal hcg), did a FR HPT yesterday (cycle day 23) - was negative, but am driving myself nuts thinking, maybe, just maybe all over again, it's awful and as bad as last month when I was 8 days late!  Am wondering if DHEA and cordyceps might have increased oestrogen to cause b00bs to swell? Does anyone know?  I think women can convert testosterone to oestrogen, and I read somewhere cordyceps can increase oestrogen, perhaps not ideal when I tend to have a prob with E2 being high......(am I personally sure this is related to thyroid in part as detox is slower). Or perhaps the glandulars I've been taking for my thyroid are affecting all my glands, mammaries included! Sorry for going on.....but feel a bit demented with the wonderings, have resorted to aspirin and now cyclogest just incase something is trying to get started...... probably foolish

Love to everyone else

Justine XXX


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies thank you for all your lovely messages, you are such a lovely lot of ladies,ALEXINE,LJ,KIZZY,BECKY,DI,POPPY,KUKI,jUSTINE, it was ok at work, took my mind of worrying,   won't happen again,   to all 

Justine, sorry your body is playing up, keep taking the meds, you just never know    

Alexine,thank you for your support,hope you get answers from your clinic soon  

LJ, HI, I was on clexane, up to 12 weeks, I think, bit forgetful now, been a while since I was on it, but good to know it happens a lot if your on it, congrats at Penny finding you a donor  

Kizzy, a very gorgeous 1 year old, you must be so proud of her  

Poppy, aw hon, your poor little H, you must of been beside yourself, to see him go hungry, hope he is on the mend now,  he will be recover very soon, big hug to you  

Becky, thanks hon,  don't do to much at work, only on computer now, not out on site anymore,if it gets too much I will def stop work though, not worth the risk, you must be so excited, nearly March, nearly op time  

Kuki, all the very best for the NT scan tomorrow,your little one will be just perfect     

DI, sorry your feeling blue, big hug, hope those puppies of yours take your mind of it all, you sure will be busy  

Hi HMB, SOFAGIRL,NEEMA, GLADYS,HOPING, 

Tommi good luck on your 2ww


----------



## HMB

SarahEssex--very scary stuff, you just went thru  . Glad you are doing better.

Kuki & Neema--hmm Maca. So you think this is great stuff? I read a bit about it yesterday. We ordered some at the pharmacy. I am def going to have DP take it and I may too. You only take it until ovulation?

Thanks for all the support  . Waiting to start anything is always tough, we have all been there. I bought royal jelly today. Jeez, I have so many supplements now  

Poppy, that sounds so stressful  . I hope your wee one can eat properly soon.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey HMB  I am taking everything  and my body is full of rattle as well my DP lol but I did tell him if he manage to get me pregnant then he can stop his vitamins lol and I didn't know during ovualation must stop maca  what about co10q  do I need to stop that during ovualation too.
3 more day for my DP.
Kuki  will be thinking of you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Hiya Becky 
Best to check Agate's immunes page and ask Kuki and Neema about CQ10 and maca timing. The Zita West book probably talks about the timing for CQ10. As for CQ10, it depends on the dose etc. I am using the Zita West supplement with CQ10, I feel it's fine to take hers for the whole cycle. I think Kuki took maca until EC. I'm sure the other ladies here have helpful opinions about this.

Cheers


----------



## BECKY7

Hi HMB  I knew to stop co10 at EC but not maca but then that for ICSI but what about natrual way to conceive
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Hi again,

Just read on one of the Spain (Alicante) threads about something called a Mock cycle as part of a IVF protocol. Have any of you tried it? It sounds like it has had a lot of successes, but is perhaps geared to donor egg IVF, not really sure though. 

Cheers


----------



## Kuki2010

Good afternoon dear friends,

Becky and HMB,
With all the hormon effecting meds like Coq10 and Maca and Royal Jelly. I stop using from day 1 of the IVF cycle. I did not want to have any interferance with Gonal F. My doctor in Turkey was so adamont about this.. But if you are taking them for 3 monhs your body did the magic for the coming cycle. The key is taking it long enough for the eggs to have it all in them.. Min 3 months.
But carried on with Omega 3/calcium/magnesium/vitD/B6/B12/Selinium/Folic 2mg to carry on till now. The rest I stop like Largine and L the other one . Can't remember and there were some more others. There is a huge list of vits I took up to my last cycle in my diary.

Sarah and Linz,
My results came as; Trisomy 21; 1 in 1007 and Trisomy13/18; 1 in 1824. What was yours? Doc says this is great for 41 year old. I take her word for it. 

AFM; We could not find the sex. But Doc said it could be a girl. So Toddy might be a girl. Was a bit shock to me.. The heart rate is quiet high as 159bpm. I think that is in line with a girl hb rate.Girsl attend to have high rate and boys lower.. It started very low but last 3 weeks are very high now.. So we have no idea.. I hope we can find out soon. But anyways Toddy is looking great so far.. Very very relieved. 
We came from London than went to Watford to do all the other blood tests for tomorrow's meeting. Now we all need for white cells issue to go away so we can relax a bit. 

Thank you for your messeages and wonderful support..     

Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  that is fanastic news  oh I bet your so chuff  and now you know your sweetie will be fine this time eh.
As for maca  royal jelly  and co10q  do I stop when I start doing natural way to conceive if my DP op goes well.
Becky7 xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Kuki - great news about Toddy..or Toddianna !

HMB - sorry I've never heard of a mock cycle - sure someone will know!

LJ x


----------



## BECKY7

Has anyone taking DHEA and cory  as it was suppose to slow down our egg.
Becky7 xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Becky - I took DHEA for 3 months prior to my last cycle but for me no noticeable difference in egg quality / quantity from the cycle before. Some ladies swear by it though (Poppy40 had baby H after a DHEA cycle). Are you taking it or thinking of taking it? Penny is not a fan

LJ


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ljyorkshire  thank you for your email and no I am not taking  as I was just thinking  as like you said lots of ladies swear by it.
I think it cos I am try to do something while I am waiting for my DP op lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Kuki! Congrats!! So wonderful to see your good news. Love the LJYorkshire comment, 'Toddiana', hilarious


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls,
Great news on the scan Kuki!  I am so pleased for you...now you can relax a little. I hope you start to feel stronger soon!  

Hello HMB Becky Lyorkshire Jo-11 Poppy SarahEssex Justine Dyellow Tommi Kizzy Sofagirl and everyone else I've missed.

Got my letter written and have my big boots on!  I also had a lovely chat with Penny and I'm convinced more than ever that there were also problems in the lab. Also the clinic didn't take in account I'm still producing milk and was on meds to produce more prolactin which damages eggs!!  I told them about this medication before treatment and they said not to worry about it.  .
Ugh...it's not over til the fat lady sings! 

Take care everyone!      
xxA


----------



## Little B

quickie to say Tommi, I am on Crinone and only occasionally get a little cottage-cheesy bits, never watery. To make it even creepier, sometimes the bits have a bit of pink on them, apparently progesterone is an irritant. I'm on the 2WW as well but feeling a bit pre-periody, so  

hi to everyone and thank Zeus everything is okay, Sarah!


Bee


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - so pleased and relieved for you   


Alexine - go girl    


Hugs to all xxx


----------



## neema

Sarah - Sorry to hear that you had a bit of scare and glad that all is well with you and baby. Not long to go now  

Poppy - Oh hun   that H gets better soon. If you are expressing milk he is aleast a bit oif nourishment....all will be well    

Kizzy - Awww....wow happy birthday Molly   i remember you she was just a few weeks old when i joined FF...how time flies!!

Alexine - How negligent of the clinic...arrghhhh.....i reiterate.....you get some compensation ....they should have done their homework regarding the efffect of the drugs on prolactin levels = poor egg quality!!

Di - Have you tried going on clomid?. It almost guarantees ovulation??. 

Kuki - Glad to hear that the scan went well a Toddy/Toddiana is doing well  

LJ - Great news about starting tx soon    

Justine, HMB, Becky Re: Maca this is the first month i am taking it and i have taken it since CD1 and intend to take it through out the cycle. I am
also taking spirunila...will start CQ10 and royal jelly next month.

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Bee. I'm just wondering where it all goes!    Do we absorb it all or at least most of it? Haven't had any pink yet, or feelings of irritation other than emotional ones!  

Fingers crossed for you and anyone else currently waiting for   news!

Txx


----------



## HMB

Good luck Tommi and LittleB     . Really hope you have a bfp  . Justine, so hope you get a BFP too, on a natural cycle would be such a triumph    Not sure if anyone else is on the countdown at the moment. 

Sorry was spinning out a bit the past 2 days about supplements etc  . I  guess it's bound to happen every few months. I am just going to stick with the Zita West ones (taking 2 of them since last summer & have well passed the 3 month mark for all 3) for the most part which I can take until I get a BFP, they are not of dangerous high levels. At that point I would stop the antioxidant one (Vitaboost). I have added Royal jelly and maca. I think I'll take Royal jelly until ovulation even during IUI cycle. As for maca, I am taking now, but may stop at the beginning of the IUI cycle. My French Doc doesn't have an opinion about supplements as long as they aren't meds. I can of course ask Peny about them. Oh and I take agnus castus for the first part of the cycle too, although I may set it aside for the IUI cycle. I am having DP take maca too, but that's more so we have more fun   (he has 220-380 million sperm volume so no problem), will be interesting to see what it's like to live with an Inca warrior  

Got my results back from Serum and tested positive for one thing. So in the midst of sorting the meds--my French Doc is on vacation  , so not sure I will be able to get a prescription out of his office today or not  . If not, I'll be paying the full price, but can use the Greek prescription at my local pharmacy so that we can start today on the ABs. 


Hi Neema, Alexine, Sarah, Poppy, Kuki, Dyellowcar, Kizzy, Becky, SG, LJYorkshire!!!


----------



## Big hat

HI sofagirl - have finally dipped my toe in  .

Quick hello to Sarah Essex - sorry sweetie had already pm'd you when I read your post.  Hope all is well with you and baby.

Kizzy - wow!  Mollie 1 already!!!!! She's as gorgeous as ever.

To all of you other ladies, 'hello'.

That's all for now, I think...

Curlyone
xx


----------



## summerglory

Hi Ladies

I'm about to start cycling with Penny at Serum and am taking cordyceps and vitality herbs.  But what is this maca that you are all talking about?

thanks
xx


----------



## poppy40

Kuki - fantastic news on your nuchal results - they look very good to me!  Can't remember exactly what mine were and the hosp have now got my mat notes for their files but I think mine were pretty similar. I seem to remember they were on a par with a 25yr olds results so at least part of me is still in my mid 20's  How are you feeling? 

Becky - as LJ said, I had baby H after doing DHEA before my last IVF - my cons has seen good results with ladies who don't respond that well. Interesting to hear Penny isn't a fan as she certainly seems to know her stuff. I took 600mg CoQ10 too - gives you lots of energy  

Alexine - good luck with your letter hun, surely they can't wriggle out of that one  

LJ - how fab not long to go now  

Little B - keeping everything crossed for you  

Tommi - have you got long to go? Fingers crossed for some lovely news  

Neema - good luck with the vits - I've got some of that spirulina stuff too but haven't been brave enough to take it yet  Perhaps I can hide it in smoothies  I could do with some wonder vitamins right now 

HMB - good luck with sorting out your ABs, the vit and mineral thing is a bit mind boggling isn't it!

Justine - would love to see you, just let me know whenever is good for you. Haven't got much planned until April at the mo. Must be a relief getting your tax done (hate doing mine!) and wow am impressed with all that proof reading!  How are you feeling? 

Di - hope you're feeling a bit brighter hun  So exciting about the puppies imminent arrival 

Curlyone - hello!

AFM had nightmare evening with little H again, couldn't even tolerate his milk being syringed in so got a paed referral for a few weeks time. Got to go he's just waking up  xx


----------



## jo_11

Hi all, hope you're all well... reading but not participating at the mo.

Just a quick one on supplements, vitamins, etc though... I'm seeing my nutritionist (ex Zita West) on Saturday, so I'll let you all know what's she's saying to stop and when.  Interestingly she has me on DHEA 75mg a day but it is under her care, so she's monitoring me.

x


----------



## HMB

J_11, thanks so much in advance for sharing what your nutritionist recommends


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my dear friends,
My blood test results came really well yesterday. No more abnormal white cells and numbers are almost gone back to normal. I cannot discribe the relief. This awful nightmare is over.. 
Metformin and tapering steriod making me feel not well but I can cope. No problem.
Hoping to go back to sort of normal life in a day or two.. I dont' have to see any NHS consultant till 16th march. But unfortunately I need to go and see Dr. Gorgy. As I ran out of intralipids. And it is due by 9th march.

HMB and Becky,
When I read up about DHAE I did not have guts to have it. It had too much of negatives for me. It has to be contoled by a pro for sure I think. Dr. Gorgy was not that keen. DHAE is not like maca or coq10. It is a strong one.

Poppy,
Hope you had a good night with H. I am feeling so much better. All the organ swelling gone down. Almost feeling sort of normal. Metformin causing a lot of tummy upset etc.. But hoping it will go away once my body gets used to it.

Jo,
Read your diary.. So glad all positive now. Looking really good.. Wishing you lots and lots of luck!!!
Get that deal on the paper from DP.. 

Summurglory,
http://altmedicine.about.com/od/herbsupplementguide/a/maca.htm
It is root of a plant. Taste not very nice. We took the pills. Some people just put into food while cooking.

Hi Curlyone, lovey to see you here again. Hope it is all well with you.

Tommi,
It does not go anywhere realy. It gets absorb and the rest just comes out. My left overs comes out once a week or even later.. So I think most gets absorb by my body. But some peopel absorb better that others. I think I am certainly one of them. And yes I do get some pink ones.

LJ,
Love Toddianna.. Can not wait to find out. When are you off now? Bought tickets?

Bee,
2WW.. Thinking of you.. Stay positive. When is the OTD?

Sarah,
Hope you are okay and baba..

Lindz,
How are you? So quiet. Hope you both are doing okay.

Justine,
I don't know what is worse. I have to say I hate it trying naturally I used be stress for every single day of the month.. I don't know what I prefer.. But probably sadly the icsi cycle of 2WW. With this I suppose we know there are some embies to stick. Instead of just constant guesing.. It is absolue madness, sin't.. Lets hope it will be a super natural miracle for you.. When AF due?

I am sure I have forgotten sb. Please forgive me.

Love to you all. 
Kukixx

/links


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  that is so wonderful  I bet you are so so over the moon  and I really hope your DH will start thinking of you a little bit more as your doing so so well as well for your sweetie  and that your dream have finally come for you.
Hope in the next few week of tapering your steriod you will start to feel normal pregnant mum eh and that you will start to enjoying life more.
As for DHEA I have read 50% women got pregnant and 50% women got problem with testosterone  but I will go on it for a month and see what happen  and I just start my cycle so if my DP op don't work Tom I will go to penny next week for cons and hope to start the next cycles  and if the op work then we will do natural way with kits  but I do get what your saying about IVF as we know we got our sweetie in us when with natural we don't lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## sofagirl

Becky - Fabulous news on DP op - very good luck and best wishes to him for tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you both that it works. When will you find out? You will be playing nursemaid this weekend, no doubt. Have I understood your plan right: that after DP op, if it's worked you will try naturally, but that you have to wait 6 weeks 'til 5th April before you can start? If so, just a thought, but presumably that still gives you plenty of time to have a hysto with Penny in the meantime, if you're still considering it? It may help your chances, and might also help you to feel like you're doing something constructive with the otherwise dead time between now and then? Good luck again to you both for tomorrow.

LJ, Kuki, Tommi and Justine - thanks for your reassurances about the immunes stuff. LJ - you made me laugh with your question about an immunes multiple choice paper. I have felt rather like I was studying for an exam this week - in a last-minute cramming kind of a way. (Oh, those were the days.) Great that Penny has found you a donor and that you can finally get going again. Looking forward to sharing this next stage of your journey with you. I also began 10mg steroids per day this week, along with a whole heap of other drugs and supps (probably nothing compared to what many of you have taken / are taking, but to me it seems a lot!), and if AF plays ball I will also be in Athens just after you next month, for baseline scan. Wishing you the very best of luck - and hope your cold disappears soon. (I hate colds. Nothing much to complain about and yet sooo debilitating.)

Kuki - fab news that NT scan was so good. That's one worry off the list at least. And I was sooooo pleased also to read today that finally your white blood cells are back to normal - thank God. What a huge relief for you and your family. Hoping you'll start to feel so much better again soon. My guess is that it's a Toddy rather than a Todianna, btw - only boys would cause so much trouble.

Tommi and Little B - hope you're both still managing to stay sane on 2WW. My tip: immerse yourselves in lots of Jane Austen. Bliss. Tommi - did you get some reassurance from your clinic on the Crinone side effects?

Justine - hi, hope you're doing ok and managing to keep that nagging body clock in check. I know it's hard, but do remember that this whole age thing is just a mathematical, statistical average, which *none* of us actually is. Women in their twenties struggle to conceive, while women in their late 50s have no problem (I think Diesy posted a Daily Mail article not so long ago, reminding us all of exactly that). The rest of us are who knows where along the spectrum. I like to think we're all at the early 30s end, and it sounds like Penny says your ovaries appear to be biologically much, much younger than the "average" for your age, so hold on to that whenever the ticking gets too loud to bear, and you may just be able to shut it up for a bit! For what it's worth, I think you're right to wait for your thyroid hormone to stabilize at the right levels, not least for the sake of the health of your future children. Sorry, just seen your more recent post: I hope the new thyroxine works better for you, and no sneezing! I just had a call from GP, and my TSH (retest a couple of days ago) is finally down to 1.8 - which is great, but now I'm wondering if it needs to be a bit lower still. I would feel happier if it were closer to 1. I'm afraid I don't know about the DHEA and cordyceps (though I've also read the same as you about its effect on oestrogen levels). Again for what it's worth, I don't think the aspirin and Cyclogest is at all foolish - on the contrary, it's the sensible thing to do until you know one way or the other. Fingers tightly crossed for you. And congrats on finishing your PGCE! How have you managed to fit that in on top of full-time work and TTC?? xx

HMB - did I read right a few pages back that DP is now become DF? Huge congratulations, if so! (Or huge apologies if I read it wrong &#8230; I shall feel terribly embarrassed&#8230;..perhaps you were talking about a different wedding?) But I will risk it and carry on by saying that you have to give us more details than that - e.g. will it be in Paris? I can't think of a more romantic city in which to get married. Many congratulations again. Hope you got your px sorted out. How many days' ABs do you have to take? I'm currently on day 17 of 32 and it's feeling like a long old slog.

Alexine - very good luck fighting your clinic for your compensatory free cycle. It's the least they can do having made such fundamental mistakes. Hope your letter does the job. When do you expect to hear back?

Curlyone - hi, so thrilled to see you on here. I mentioned a while back that I followed the Darling Buds of May cycle buddies thread during my cycle last year, and I think you were one of that crowd, too? So I feel I know you a bit already. (I still remember laughing at a comment of yours about old ladies' wee!) Really looking forward to getting to know you better. xx

Poppy - you poor thing, and poor baby H. I can't imagine what it must be like. How come the paediatric appointment is so far away? Thinking of you xx

Diesy - how did your interview go?

Neema, Di, Lindz, Sarah Essex, Jo11, Isobel, Agate, HHH, Kizzymouse, Rachel and everyone else - hello and hugs to you all, too.

Newbie FF question coming up - to the "just bookmarking-ers": what does this mean, please? Do you have to post to be able to bookmark? I see it a lot on FF, yet I thought you could bookmark a thread without having to actually post something on it&#8230;.

Hope you all have a nice afternoon.

SG x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi SG  thank you and yes penny and I did talk about H but she think they is no need at the mo as i had aquawash and it all good so she wanted to wait till my DP op and my DP will text me the news when he wake up from his op tomorrow night if he ever get in lol as it would be embarrassing for the hospital if they cancel his op tomorrow again eh.
Yes we will start around the 5th April as I have work out his 6 week and when I ovualate lol  so I will find something to do after his news to 6 week later lol.
What stage are you at.
Gorgoues weather and hope spring come along sooner.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks for your good luck wishes ladies! Less than a week to go now. 

Kuki - thanks for your reassurance. Really pleased to hear you're heading in the right direction! That's great news. And Toddianna is a lovely name! Toddy too!

SG - I'm immersing myself in research (work) at the moment. It's slightly more painful than the 2WW so has put it all in perspective    I didn't contact the clinic in the end as it cleared up pretty quickly. I haven't felt so tired these last few days either but I'm still very thirsty. Good luck for the immunes exam! Gosh, those were the days. I set them now rather than take them!    Much more fun! I hope the meds behave themselves and all goes really well for you.

Thinking of you all.

Txx


----------



## Mish3434

sofagirl said:


> Newbie FF question coming up - to the "just bookmarking-ers": what does this mean, please? Do you have to post to be able to bookmark? I see it a lot on FF, yet I thought you could bookmark a thread without having to actually post something on it&#8230;.


Hi Sofagirl,

In response to your question yes you can bookmark a thread whether or not you have posted in it or not. It is preferred if you go to the top of the page and click "add bookmark", when you then want to return to the thread click "my bookmarks" and all your bookmarks appear there. The practice of just replying on a thread with the word "bookmarking" just creates more work for the already busy volunteers 

Thanks

Shelley


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, what a glorious day today, 18 deg, so lovely to feel the sun on skin  , Feeling so much better, not so down anymore, so pleased  it's friday tomorrow,  


Becky, all the very best for your dp op    ,   you will be   very soon  

Kuki, my levels for nt scan for downs were reported diff, said mine was 1in 250, and low risk, level was 1in 150 for downs risk, so pleased you are feeling better, you must be so relieved no nasties in your blood anymore, congrats on Toddiana being perfect  

Tommi and Bee ,      for that BFP, LOTS OF LUCK  

Poppy, oh hon your poor little Harry,   he recovers soon, you must be frazzled , big hugs  

Alexine you go girl, kick AR**, don't let the clinic fob you off, good luck  

Di hi hon, any news on your fur baby mum to be  

Curly hi hon and welcome to the over 40's, good to have you here, have pm ed you, big hugs  

HMB, jUSTINE,  hope your research on vits and fertility aids help  

JO, good luck on the antral folly scan, hope this is the one  

Hi sofa girl,hope,LJ,NEEMA,CD,LINDZ,


----------



## sofagirl

Becky – I shan’t be around much tomorrow, so I’ll say it now as if it were then:  very good luck to you today!!  I shall be checking in as often as possible that it hasn’t been cancelled.  Everything crossed that all goes perfectly.  Thanks for asking: I am slowly gearing up for our next cycle.  If all goes to plan I will be in Athens mid-March for baseline scan.  Been having a few little quibbles this week about cycling at Serum tbh (something I’d never dare admit on the Serum thread!), but wondering if I’d feel that way regardless of where I was cycling next.  It will be almost 11 months since I last began DR.  I can’t believe how long its taken to organize everything – mostly because I’ve been a cheapskate and done whatever I could of the level 1s etc. via NHS, which of course is interminably slow, even where GPs are willing.  So lots of waiting, waiting, waiting … and yet now it's almost here I still don’t feel quite ready.  But perhaps one always feels like this before a new cycle?  I feel I’m going through the motions a bit, and my heart’s not quite in it.

Tommi – Everything crossed for you, too!  Glad you’re keeping busy.  Lots and lots of water to quench that thirst.  Boring, but good for you.  Setting exams does sound much more fun than taking them!  What do you teach?  Thanks also for all your good wishes.  xx

Shelley – thanks for your help.  I wondered if I were missing something, as I’d just been using the Add bookmark buttons.  I’m all for saving you as much work as possible … you all do such a fantastic job – thanks.

Sarah Essex – so pleased you’re feeling lots better.  That was quite a scare you had.  So pleased things are once again on the up and up.  Hoping it continues for the next 15 weeks or so!


Have a good weekend everyone.


SG x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Sofa girl - we'll be out at Serum mid March too all being well so maybe see you over there?

Becky - good luck tomorrow

LJ x


----------



## sofagirl

LJ – thanks, would love to if it works out.  But I’ll only be there for one day and I think I may just miss you – did you say in an earlier post you would be there til 16th March?  AF due 18th – but unreliable at the best of times, so she may just come early.  Will certainly let you know nearer the time.  How are you finding the pred?  x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi ladies,  hope everyone is well.

I'm still following you all, but it's difficult to post from my bed!  Yes... still really ill and not getting better; even vomited blood today - scary - but can't get GP appt till next week.  Just hope my little one is OK.  Poppy - I truly sympathise with poor Harry not being able to eat.  Give him a big hug for me.  Do they know what's causing it?

Kuki - you asked about downs risk.  Mine was 1 in 602 and was based on me being aged 44.  I looked it up and average for 44 is 1 in 35 so really good.  Average for age 41 was 1 in 70 so your results are fab.  I think labs vary a little in their ranges  - maybe by about 10 or so, but I was told anything under 150 is low risk as Sarah said, so we're all good.

Becky - good luck to you and your DH for tomorrow.  Don't forget to ask for a follow-up appointment for his sperm test!

Love to everyone else - sorry for meagre personals but not on my pc so difficult to scroll back.

Lindz xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Sofa girl- we need to go out for DEC somewhere between 10th and 16th but hopefully will be staying for nearly a week as I'd like to try and get to blast if we have enough so may catch you. Pred stopping me sleeping though only on 10mg and Arvecap giving me hot flushes ..luvverly! Are you going out on your own?

Linz - that's terrible being in such a state and doc not seeing you til next week. Can you get yourself to A&E? 

LJ x


----------



## sofagirl

LJ – poor you.  I’ve read somewhere that the sleeping thing will get better after a few days.  I’m not sleeping either.  I’m going to try having breakfast earlier in the day, to see if that makes any difference.  I’m surprised, because I’m also only on 10mg/d, and on such a low dose I didn’t expect to experience any side effects.  But they’re also making me incredibly hungry!  Yes, I’m going on my own, though if it falls on a weekend I may drag DP with me so we can do the LAD test (we didn’t think of it when we were out for hysto/DNA frag/immunes etc. a couple of weeks ago). 

Lindz – oh, poor you, too.  Lovely to hear from you, but so sorry to hear you’re still feeling so awful.  I agree with LJ about A&E – or if you can’t get out, does your GP surgery do ‘phone appointments, so you can at least get some reassurance and peace of mind in the meantime?

SG x


----------



## HMB

Goodmorning  

Sofagirl, hehe, yes DP is a DF, really  . We decided to go ahead and get a marriage license at the city hall here (Mairie) in Paris now. We will wait til next year to have a wedding (church& reception). We are focused on project baby for the moment and cannot pay for a wedding right now anyway. So it will be romantic, just us and the 2 witnesses. 

Kuki, phew! Glad the scare is over. I have not considered taking DHEA, due to the differing opinions about it etc. I would probs only consider taking it if a doctor told me to do so. For now, I am having a hard time just getting my French doctor to give my progesterone for the iui cycle  , so I am a long ways from a discussion about experimental drugs. Wait til my Doc sees the list Peny will be giving me of her recommended support meds, that should get an interesting response! He did not like the dosage or length of ABs Peny suggested, he reduced it. 

Lindz---jeez that soudns awful, you poor thing  

Cheers


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Oh dear, for ABs it is important to catch the bactaria in his every life cycle. That is why it is very long. I had it for 26 days of ABs. I would go with Penny if I were you. Dr. Gorgy was very strict with the long AB treatment. It is very important. 
I know how difficult to manage all these docs. I had to juggle a few since November and it looks like I have to carry on juggling them in the air till birth.

Lindz,
Oh poor thing.. I am so very sorry. It must be awful. Please push your consultant hard and GP.. Anybody who can help. Don't suffer in silence. Please don't.. Thinking of you..     Thank you for letting me know.. Now I undersdand that my results were good. It is so much lower than with Lara Sophia.. I was confused. Thank you.. 

Sarah,
Thanks all makes sense now. Please take good care.. You are so close.. Nearly there.. I bet you can not wait. 

LJ,
Mid march. My god so exciting.. Wishing you lots and lots of luck!!!

SG and LJ,
Pred nasty effects lasts about 10 days or so.. The sleepness nights and sweats do stop eventually when your body adjusts. It comes back when you are tapering down. But at least 10mg is not that high.. Today I am down to 25mg.. And I tell you it is awful.. All will be worth it in the end. 

Becky,
It is a big day. I hope it is all happening. I am thinkign of you two..   

AFM,
I was very down yesterday. I had a news a friend of mine. She is 5 months pregnant. She could not tell me. And it is her second baby in a just over a year. I am very happy for her of course but I am so ****** off with me going to hell and back to be able to have my family.. Felt so bitter and angry.. And down.. I know of course I should be so happy.. but it just so very hard.. I am suffering so much still.. Sucks.. Sorry for the rant. 
I am sure I will get through all and eventually i will forget it all once I have preciuous in my arms. I really hope. I do not want to deal with any depression when it is the most amazing time with my baby.. 
Sorry for getting downer to thread.. I know you are the ones would understand how I feel. 

Love and luck toyou all.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  I know and we all know as 1 of my freind got beauitful twin girl from the same clinic I went to  on her 3rd goes and she told me after the twin that she went to see someone about immune blah blah but she didn't tell me after I had 3rd fail IVF when I really would have thought she would have told me before my last try IVF on NHS  but she didn't then she got twin and I was so angry  but time flie and I almost forgiven her and my other freind said she 4 month pregnant  and I got so upset  when I should and am happy but it just jealousing feeling  horrible I know but we can't help our feeling eh  it all normal and are you suppose to have your scan today.
Jabe had his blood pressure and change to his clothes  which meant nothing and now he said he spoken to anethistist about his next anethistist and they said in about 2 hour his is next  so got to wait in 2 hour to know he got a bed.
Hi to all lovely ladies  hope you all have good day
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Are you in the hospital with him? So glad it is happening.. 
It must be so hard for him. All these waiting so stressing.. At least they will put him to sleep.. That is good to know..
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya  he finally in  phew  and he looking forward to his long deep sleep as it is 5 hour op  and no kuki  he doesn't want me to go with him incase they mess him about and he doesn't want me to make a big thing in front of him as he does get embasserred lol but he IN  which is the main thing and he will text me once he wake up.
Becky xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi Ladies

Been away from you all for too long.  It'll take me ages to catch up.

Kuki thanks for tne pm.  I'm ok.  Decided on Elijah as a name.  He's so big now, considering he was only 5lb 15oz.  The only oil in the oinment is that I'm back at work on Friday ams and it looks like I'll have to throw in a couple of days next week to catch up and then next month get the stuff together fro VAT returns.  Hoping to go off on holiday end of June and look into living overseas.

You ladies were my inspiration and I hope to be of help to you all too.


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Wonderful news.. He is in.. Phew... 

CD,
ohh darlings so lovely to hear from you.. Gorgeous name.. Try not to stress with work. Do as much as you can.. And enjoy your precious.. We were getting worried about you two.. So great to hear both are well. And Elijah getting nice a big.. 
Summer will be lovely.. New life for you two. Will be just GREAT!!! Big kiss to big boy.. Mxx


----------



## justineb

Sorry for quick post but I have been ill with a really high fever (39 degrees or 102 f). Have lost half a stone since Tuesday, as I was unable to eat a thing, was just burning up and feeling very unreal/dreamy. AF is here now as well! I did wonder if it was immunes kicking in, but have to get rid of that thought and try again next month.

CD - lovely to hear from you, wonderful name, glad you are both ok. Go easy on the work!

Kuki - great news about your nuchal results! They look fab.

Becky - so pleased he's in. A 5 hr op is a long time! Hope it goes well.

Lindz - sorry to her you still feel so rough, I just hope LO is OK and they get to sort you out soon. Must be dreadful.

Poppy - hope little H settles soon, poor thing. Must be hard when you can't do much to soothe him.

Love to everyone else

Justine xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb,
Oh I am sorry you are poorly. As long as it is not an infection. Hope you are already feeling better today?

Becky,
Any news from the op? Hope all went really well?

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Had a text just now and op was successful  woo hoo  let start BD  and he said no way  too sore lol
He will be home this afternoon and now I got to be his nurse for the weekend lol.
Thank you for all your support and kind word  I will tell him what you all said.
Becky 7 xxxx


----------



## HMB

Justineb----this fever sounds awful, yikes!! Please get well xxxx

Becky! Victory!!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Wonderful news... Result!!! So happy for you.. 
Good luck with nursing.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## dyellowcar

Justine – sorry you’re feeling so poorly and AF arriving on top, a double whammy! Hope you soon feel better and fitting fit. 

Becky – Fab news re: DH op. I’m so pleased all is well. Hope he isn’t sore for too long, it sounds as though you’re raring to go!

Nemma – I had 6 months of Clomid 2 years ago, but before immunes were tested. After the results we asked our cons if he would prescribe Clomid to give us the best chance, but he argued that it wouldn’t then be a natural cycle. He said he would prescribe Clomid but charge us £495 per cycle for monitoring. (and yet the previous 6 cycles didn’t need monitoring!  ) DH and I weren’t impressed and came to the decision that he obviously had yet another new car on order and have decided for future TX to go elsewhere.

Poppy – hope little H is feeling better and you’re keeping your spirits up. 

CD – lovely to see you on here again. Elijah is a super name. Hope the plans to live overseas goes well, and going back to work isn’t too stressful.

Sarah – how are you, hun? Hope you’ve had a less stressful week. Furbaby mum to be looks ready to pop. Shouldn’t be long before we hear the patter of tiny paws.

Lindz – If you’re worried go to A and E, don’t leave it too long especially if you’ve vomited blood. They’ll check you out  and make sure everything is ok with you and LO.

LJ – hope you’re getting more sleep. Is the pred a steroid? The steroids I was on last time kept me awake, I didn’t know it was best t take them first thing in the morning.

Kuki – your emotions over your friend are perfectly natural, you certainly don’t need to fell guilty about them. I’m sure many of us ladies feel similar emotions everytime we hear of someone falling PG at the drop of a hat. What is worse is seeing a woman with several young ones and being uncaring/ unkind to them. That makes me more angry.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.

Love Di XXX


----------



## poppy40

Becky - fab news on your DP's op. Bet you can't wait to get your hands on him  

Justine - you poor thing hun, hope you feel better soon 

CD - lovely to hear from you & what a gorgeous name for your LO  Don't overdo it on the work front 

Lindz - how are you feeling?   Are you on any decent anti-sickness meds? You should definitely get checked out if your vomitting blood, can you phone your community midwives for advice? Re Harry, not entirely sure what is causing it, it could be his stomach valve is weaker than usual, overproduction of acid, cows milk protein intolerance, a genetic thing (DH's family have reflux/oesphagus probs) a combination of several or something else - basically a nightmare to try & pinpoint! There is definitely an acid problem as he can't tolerate milk without gaviscon in it any more (have tried to reduce it or not add it on several occassions but then he literally can't feed) and he also has a bad reaction when we've given him cooled boiled water. Unfortunately the tx is to try various drugs/milks over a period of time and hope things don't get worse  Not sure if the paed will recommend any tests or if we continue down the trial and error route, he's had a better few days so fx it continues.

SG - that is an urgent one for the NHS apparently  In some PCTs it can take a few months to be seen  We did ask about going privately but it wouldn't be any quicker and our GP said she would be worried about us being in no mans land and not get good continued care from the NHS, she has been fantastic and is seeing us every week to check how he's doing & adjust meds etc. Good luck in Athens, bet you can't wait to get started now  

Kuki - how are you feeling? Hope you start to bloom very soon, have you got a little bump yet? I so KWYM about friends getting pg at the drop of a hat, one of my friends met her husband, got married and had 2 kids in the time we spent trying for H & she was older than most of us lot!

HMB - how exciting you're getting married - huge congrats!

Di - bet you can't wait for the puppies to arrive, so cute - can you post some pics?! x

Jo - thanks for the PM hun, hope all is good with you. Any news on the Committee meeting? 

Tommi - good luck for the last few days - they are definitely the hardest   

LJ - not long to go - are you doing any nice things whilst you're in Athens? (other than the tx bit )

Sarah - glad you're feeling a bit better hun 

Alexine - any news from the clinic? 

AFM - off to see The Muppets with DS1 tomorrow, followed by an all you can eat Chinese buffet (his choice!) - assuming we can fit some in after the pick n mix!

Hello to everyone else  xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Lindz and justine, hope you're feeling better xxx
Cd- fantastic to hear from you, can we have all the details please!!

Afm.  My Sid in law is now pregnant as well as bf. Dis in law only 35 been trying for three years
And got her bfp after using progesterone cream as no one except for me 
Told her it was low. Bloody nhs forcing self diagnosis again. Anyway, as her amh is lower than mine
It is unlikely shell have another pregnancy, so I can't spoil it for her, trying to put on very brave face.
Haven't seen bf since nye party. Spoken on phone but can't face seeing her pregnant tummy. 
No one seems to understand that it is not cos I am jealous, but seeing someone with what I so
Desperately want causes me actual physical pain in my heart.


----------



## Kuki2010

Argh darling Hope*3,
Unfortunately they won't understand unless they have gone through.. and feltAwful  that horrible pain.
I am pregnant now but still feel it when I hear things.. I am desperately hoping it will bloody go away after baby comes.. 
Not easy.. How is it going with donor project?
Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

I'm reading up on how you're all getting on but not up to personals at the mo, sorry.  I did promise to let you have a list of what to stop and when (vit/supp wise) when going through a cycle, based on my discussion with my nutritionist.  Here's the low down:

Lemon fish oil (EPA):  Reducy by half when I start Clexane
Curcumin/turmeric:  Take until ET
Zita West Pregnancy Plan; folic acid; Vitamin D:  Take all the way through 2ww
CoEQ10:  Take until OTD
Myo inositol; lipoic acid and DMAE; resveratrol; DHEA; Apimist pollen:  Take until EC

Hope this helps someone 

x


----------



## hopehopehope

Btw, by Wednesday will gave lost two stones
In eight weeks!!!!!! Yay hay!! Thin by the sumner!! 
Then my donor egg plan will go into action, convince dh.
Xxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh hope3  that fanastic new to hear you lost 2 stone in 2 month  that is a massive well done  and that even more fanastic to hear about your DH mand what ade him change his mind  I think I knw what it is ,  do you think it cos you were losing so much weight  he think your gonna leave him  or you 2 had a long long talk about it  but then who care  he change his mind which I think that fanastic  I bet you never thought he would change his mind.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

jo_11 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm reading up on how you're all getting on but not up to personals at the mo, sorry. I did promise to let you have a list of what to stop and when (vit/supp wise) when going through a cycle, based on my discussion with my nutritionist. Here's the low down:
> 
> Lemon fish oil (EPA): Reducy by half when I start Clexane
> Curcumin/turmeric: Take until ET
> Zita West Pregnancy Plan; folic acid; Vitamin D: Take all the way through 2ww
> CoEQ10: Take until OTD
> Myo inositol; lipoic acid and DMAE; resveratrol; DHEA; Apimist pollen: Take until EC
> 
> Hope this helps someone
> 
> x


Thanks Jo


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning dear friends,

Have been very down all weekend. Really yuck.. 

It does not help to not to feel well physiclicly..

I am sure this awful down feeling has something to do with tapering the steriods down.. And living with diabeties.. 

Did not sleep well again.. So going to be mega low energy day again.. 

But got up and trying to lift myself up.. Will try to get things done.. See how much I can push for..

Jo,
We understand.. Wishing you lots and lots of luck for the cycle. 

Hope*3, weldone you.. Keep up.. You will feel so great.. And Dh will certainly have to agree with your donor cycle.. 

Becky,
How was the weekend as a nurse?

Poppy,
I had a huge tummy since 6 weeks. Well of course it was not my tummy. My organs swelling up cos of neupogen effect and steriods.. So even now I am huge. I have not showed any tummy with my DD till 20th week. Even than I had a tiny bump. This time it is so different. It looks like I am pregnant about 30 weeks now.. Not sure what is going to happen later.. But I am sure it is water retention etc.. I am hoping after steriods gone out of my system I will be a little smaller. 
Enjoying the pregnancy? I have to say it is very very difficult.. I wish I could.. 
How is H? Hope  abit better?

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Big hat

Hi ladies,

Poppy - poor you and little H.  Hope you get some answers soon.  

Kuki - glad your blood cells are back to normal but sorry you're feeling a bit down.  

SG - what a fab memory you have   - that was my first post on the thread (and the person it was directed at is still as cheeky  ). Sorry you're having quibbles about your tx. I think we all do from time to time. Hopefully it will all be worth it. x

Lindz - shocked that you're vomiting blood - hope you are getting the tx you need.  

HOpehopehope - well done on the weight loss!!!

Becky - glad all seems to have gone well with DH. x

hi to any others having a read.

Curlyone
xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Friends,
How is everyone doing?

Curlyone,
Thank you hun. Feeling a bit lighter this morning. I am convinced the steriods causing the downing moods..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, I hope you are feeling better  . Would be nice for you to enjoy being pregnant xx


----------



## sofagirl

LJ – great news about your donor – hope you get some dates soon.  Are you feeling any better on the pred?  Taking mine much earlier in the morning seems to have made a big difference to being able to sleep at night.  Hope that's true for you, too.

Kuki – thanks for your reassurances about the steroids.  Sorry to hear you’re feeling so down.  You’re right that it will all be worth it in the end, but sometimes it doesn’t help to know it.  HMB is right, but whoever said pregnancy was supposed to be great?  Sadly I know of so few people for whom that’s true.  I imagine that for most of us it’s the end result of the pregnancy we all want; not the means of getting there.  Big hugs to you.  xx

Justine – so sorry to hear you’ve been so unwell.  Hope you’re beginning to feel a bit better now?  And sorry, too, to read that you’re still on the trying naturally rollercoaster … it must be so hard to stay patient.  I feel for all of you trying naturally.  I found the years before we discovered it was an impossibility for us really, really difficult.  Month after month of hope followed by crushing disappointment is sooooo utterly draining.  It was a shock to be told we could never conceive naturally, but in some ways a kind of relief, too….  Huge hugs to you also.  xx

Becky – sooo pleased to read DP op went well.  Congratulations to you both!  How is he being as a recuperating patient?

Carnivaldiva – I don’t think we’ve “met” – many, many (belated) congratulations to you from me, and I agree with the others that Elijah is a beautiful name.  Good luck with your plans.  All sounds very exciting.

Poppy – Might have known that weeks rather than days (not months!) was good for the NHS.  It must be such a relief for you to have such fantastic support from your GP, but a horribly worrying time nonetheless, and exhausting for you all.  Good to hear H has had a better few days … I hope he’s continued to improve a bit?  Thanks for your good wishes re Athens.  I can’t decide how I feel.  It’s great to know we might finally get going again soon, but at the same time scary to know that it may well be another year before we can go again if it doesn’t work.

Di – I completely agree about seeing parents being unkind to their children.  It’s heartbreaking.  This weekend I saw a child in the supermarket flinch when his parent bent down to yell at him.  It affected me for hours – I couldn’t get the image out of my head; wondering what on earth was going on in private in that home.  Has furbaby mum popped yet?

Jo_11 – thanks for the supps info.  Hoping you’re ok.

Curlyone – I think I remember it cos it made me laugh so much.  My memory is usually not great.  But I remember the response, too – she was mortified that she may have offended you.  Thanks for your reassurances about tx.  It helps to know it’s not just me.  Do you know when you will next be going again? x

Tommi – thinking of you.  xxxxxx

HMB – now I know it’s official I can congratulate you properly!  Fabulous news.  x


Hello to everyone else, too.  Hope you all had a good weekend.

SG x


----------



## sofagirl

PS.  For all those of you feeling down, something to make you smile.  Apologies if you’ve seen it before, but I just read it on another thread and it really made me laugh.  (Please let me know if it offends anyone, and I'll of course remove it.)


So, what do you think people would say to you if you were paraplegic instead of infertile?

1. As soon as you buy a wheelchair, I bet you'll be able to walk again!

2. You can't use your legs? Boy, I wish I was paralyzed. I get so tired of walking, and if I were paralyzed I wouldn't have to walk anywhere!

3. My cousin was paralyzed but she started shaving her legs in the other direction and she could walk again. You should try that.

4. I guess God just didn't mean for you to be able to walk.

5. Oh, I know exactly how you feel, because I have an ingrown toenail.

6. Sorry, we don't cover treatment for paraplegia, because it's not a life-threatening illness.

7. So… when are *you* going to start walking?

8. Oh, I have just the opposite problem. I have to walk walk walk - everywhere I go!

9. But don't you *want* to walk?

10. You're just trying too hard. Relax and you'll be able to walk.

11. You're so lucky… think of the money you save on shoes.

12. I don't know why you're being so selfish. You should at least be happy that *I* can walk.

13. I hope you don't try those anti-paralysis drugs. They sometimes make people run too fast and they get hurt.

14. Look at those people hiking… doesn't that make you want to hike?

15. Just relax, you'll be walking in no time.

16. Oh do my legs hurt, I was walking and walking and going up and down the stairs all day.

17. I broke my leg skiing, and was on crutches for weeks, and was worried I'd have a permanent limp, but I'm 100% healed.

18. I'd ask you to be in my wedding party but the wheelchair will look out of place at the altar.

19. You're being selfish, not coming on the hike with us, and looking at all of my track & field trophies.

20. Don't complain, you get all the good parking places.

21. If you just lose weight your legs will work again.

22. If you would just have more sex, you could walk!

23. You don't know how to walk? What's wrong with you? Here let a real man show you how to walk!

24. You are just trying too hard to walk. Give up, and then you'll walk.

25. Here, touch my legs, then you'll walk!

26. Just take a vacation, and the stress-break will be sure to get you walking!

27. When *we* were young we only had to worry about having to walk too much.

28. And I bet a paraplegic going to a bookstore doesn't find books about paralysis stacked next to all the books on running…


----------



## Sezy

Just bookmarking!


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Sofagirl - yes sleeping has improved massively since taking my prednisilone in the morning, Di - yes it is a steroid and taking late at night seems to disturb sleep for some (though Penny said it was rare)

Kuki, justine, Lindz - hope you're all feeling better

LJ x


----------



## Kuki2010

LJ,
When I first start taking steriods I suffered with insominia and now tapering them and insomnia came back.. Defo steriods. 
It does get better when you get used to dosage. Lets hope you are not on a high dosage. 
Love.Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Sofa girl: Just wanted to say thanks for the paraplegic analogy; made my day   I may be sending that to a few people 

Btw ladies, steroids should be taken first thing in the morning... With continued use (>2 weeks) they take over cortisol production in the body which is the 'get up and go' hormone. Not at low doses but certainly when you go higher.


----------



## sofagirl

Tommi – just to say really hoping it’s good news for you today  xx

Jo_11 – glad you liked it.  God knows there’s little enough to laugh about on this journey – and I hadn’t laughed so much in ages as when I read that yesterday.  I think I’ve heard most of them over the years, but I especially liked #25.  I’ve really had people tell me that just being around pregnant women is enough for the “vibe” to spread somehow.

SG x


----------



## HMB

Thanks Jo_11. I am thinking of asking my French Doc to give me a prescription for steroids/predisonole and/or intralipids for my IUI cycle.  I talked to Peny again last night. She did not give me a specific list of meds to take as support, but she did say steroids, 5mg folic acid and baby aspirin. Oh and of course more ABs. I asked her about intralipids. 

Peny compared my polyp that was removed to having a IUD!   So a major block to conception, wouldn't you say? Now (after my Jan 3 op) my chances for conceiving naturally are increased. She still recommends natural IVF as the #1 way to go, but also added that there is little difference in success rate between it and IUI.  Of course with age factor, chances are generally low. I did ask her if she had successful patients at my age and she does, even older!! . Peny also mentioned Tandem, but didn't go into it -- she knows that we were not considering donor egg. It is a very interesting option. If i get pregnant, even naturally, she wants me to call her to get recommendations for medications to maintain the pregnancy. 

Sofagirl that was funny. I also couldn't help giggling over the escapades of a certain glucose stealing cat on the Serum thread....

Justine I hope you have news for us


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Sofagirl   
I have a lot of catching up to do but am just off to work now. Just wanted to say I hope you're all doing OK and thanks for the positive vibes. I haven't tested yet... I knew I'd be in tears either way so thought it best to get work out of the way first!  
Txx


----------



## dyellowcar

Tommi - good luck today, FX for you.

Sofa-girl - thanks for sharing the analogy with us, very funny, made me laugh out loud!

Kuki - Hope you're feeling better.

Poppy - how is little H? Is he feeling any better?

Hi to everyone, hope the week is going well.

AFM - no puppies yet! Should be anytime, so I'm on 'puppy watch' today, alternating working days with DH. I just hope they don't come when I'm working as I'll be rushing home!

On another note, did anyone catch, in the news yesterday (it was well hidden) that teen PG rate has dropped to it's lowest in 40 years whereas the over 40 PG rate has increased! Good news for all us. Thought I'd share that with everyone to cheer us all up.

Love Di XXX


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies 

Hope you all are well  had the boss of the builder in my house yesterday going over things I need doing in the house  and bloody builder having their sneaky *** break every hour  no wonder why it been 10 month  aghhhhh.

Kuki  how are you darling  and hope the tappering the steriod will make you feel like normal so soon  so you can really enjoy your pregnant  and I will come up  1 day next week to see your lovely bump  only if your up to it.

Tommi  ooooooo exciting  and sound like it will be good news for you.

Sofa girl  that is brilliant lol.

Poppy  how your sweetie  bless him.

HMB  not long to go and how are you.

Hey sezy  welcome and sharing your story with us.

Dellowcar can't you not film your dog to have her puppies  incase you would be at work.

Sorry whoever I have miss  and hope your ok.

5 week to go for us  come on 5 week.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Becky thats so good your DP op was a success, you must both be over the moon, all systems go now  

Kuki, sorry you was down the other day, mad hormones, hope all is good now, hope the steroid withdrawl is not too horrid  

Di , hope the birth goes well and you get lots of healthy puppies  

Sofa girl, lol, indeed, very funny, loved your post  

Tommi and BEE. HOPING AND   for good news   

Poppy, hi hon, hope Harry is on the road to recovery, thanks for pm  

Lindz, hope new meds are doing there job 

Hi HMB,LJ,HOPE,NEEMA,HOPING,JO,JUSTINE    

Hi ladies, doing good, no probs, thankfully no more scares, nearly March and spring feels like it's here already, lovely weather


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Sarah Essex  sorry I forgot about you and that is fab news about your sweetie  and no more scares for you and thank you and I will be ready in 5 week time lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, 

Tommi goodluck for testing!  

Bee- are you testing too? Goodluck if so.  

SG - that was funny! Sorry you were told no chance naturally  ....... Hope your patience is holding out better than mine................I am taking 50 of new thyroxine and it's Ok so far, so levels might be down to normal in a few weeks now

Sarah - glad you are doing ok and haven't had more scares!

LJ - hope all your prep is going well.

Becky - great the op  went well

Jo11 - are you any clearer about which way to go now?

Kuki - hope you are feeling OK and  fighting off those bad moods.

Di, hey no pups yet! Hope they arrive soon and when you are at home to make the most of it and being midwife!

Poppy- hi hun, how's Harry now?

Hopex3 - well done with more weight, be brave with all those pg ladies around you.

Lindz - how are you feeling?

Isobel - did you have a nice w/e away?

Jo8    been wondering how you are......

My AF arrived at w/e     was v upset as I had got my hopes up (unrealistically of course, post hysto and ABs as I guess I felt like we had more chance than ever before with fresh implantation cuts and all), so now I  have to pick myself up and get ready to try again and start looking for surge......I also have to stop coughing as right now I sound like I smoke 80 a day and my OH won't be finding that very alluring!

Justine xxxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Justine -  . Sorry the witch appeared. Just read a posting in Serum general thread and a lady there has had 2 DE treatments which both failed. Within 2 months of each BFN she has had a natural BFP..at 44! Praying this one sticks for her. So here's to hats off for natural BFPs 

LJ x


----------



## Diesy

Hi Everybody  

How are y'all?  Thank you for all the good luck messages for the job    ...didn't get it but it would have been stressful what with relocating.  Also not been very well with post op pain, grrr.  It's been quite stressful and I had a bit of a complete nosedive at the weekend, GP broke my free fall on Monday.  He's explained why I still have pain and why the painkillers don't work.  It's made a huge difference to me  

Sofagirl - funny post.  When I'm having a bad day I still laugh about the man who complained about his cooker to the council because it melted his knob off.   

Tommi -    

Di - puppies!  

HMB - bonjour  

Becky - good news about your hubby's op

SarahEx - good news on your ticker and some chill time, I hope.

Justine - sorry to hear about the   Her timing is flippin awful in my opinion!
Kuki - 13 weeks OMG!  

Hi to everyone else I've missed (sorry)  

Right, have a proper IVF question.  AMH 19.7 at 40, protocol is 300 Gonal F days 2-7 inclusive.  Does that sound right for a full IVF?  I need to be on Clexine for sticky blood, was told to start aspirin on test day of I get a bfp.  Any ideas for what else?  Does that differ hugely from anyone else's first go at IVF? 

Diesy xx


----------



## stelpo

Hi Deisy

Sounds similar to my protocol, I just started Gonal F yesterday for about 10 days, I guess up until EC, so depends on follie growth exactly how long? Only other thing I will be taking is cetrotide from day 5 of stimms which prevents you ovulating before EC - we're doing ICSI too so this should be a full IVF cycle, think its just a short protocol which doesn't involve the weeks of DR in a long protocol thank god  

Good luck to you!

S x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Diesy  

Ladies, it was a BFN for me. Been on a bit of a rollercoaster today but determined to try again. Got a follow up with the consultant lined up. I WILL get there!

Hoping for good things for your all.  

Txx


----------



## justineb

Tommi    so sorry, you sound strong so that's v positive

Diesy my first SP cycle AMH was 15 and I did 300 menopur throughout stimms and cetrotide, interestingly at ARGC later they varied dose daily and had me just on 450 on first day and the later on sometimes just 75 or 125

LJ great news from Serum thread! Thanks, it has lifted my spirits!

Hello to everyone

Justine


----------



## sofagirl

Tommi - I'm really sorry. I've been thinking of you all day, and in fact sent a PM earlier when I saw Diesy's hugs - though was of course still secretly hoping that no news didn't necessarily mean bad news. I'm not at all surprised it's been a rollercoaster of a day - but am so impressed at your having ended up in a place full of such gutsy determination and positivity. Huge hugs to you. Very good luck with the follow-up, and looking forward to hearing about possible next steps whenever you're ready. Hope you're taking extra special care of yourself in the meantime. xxxxxx

LJ - glad sleeping has improved.

Jo11 - sorry, forgot to ask before about your note on steroids taking over cortisol production - do you know what constitutes "high doses" in that respect?

Di - thanks, yes, I also caught that yesterday - very encouraging. It was talked about on the Today programme yesterday morning. The conception rate for women over 40 has apparently shown a rise of 5.2% according to latest Office of National Statistics figures - it's more than doubled in this age group since 1990 (albeit from a small base). Link to the discussion below (about 5 mins) for anyone who's interested:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/today/newsid_9700000/9700785.stm

Becky - hope you sorted your builders out! Mine have gone AWOL.

Sarah Essex - great everything is going so well.

Justine - So pleased new thyroxine not causing any problems so far. I'm very impressed by your intention to remain alluring to DH! During our years of TTC naturally, I gave all that up! (In fact one of the lovely things about being told no chance was the fact that in the past year we've regained much of the spontaneity and romance I thought we may have lost for good - though I still can't help feeling that allure is something I'll never quite manage again!) Very good luck trying again this month xx

Diesy - sorry to hear you're struggling with post-op pain. Glad GP able to reassure you. Re your IVF: I think one of the most important things for a first (indeed any) IVF is as much monitoring as possible - some clinics are so much better than others at keeping a close eye on how your body is reacting to the stims drugs, and at varying the dose accordingly. 300IU Gonal-F sounds a "normal" place to start (depending on your AFC, tx and medical history etc.), but if I were you I'd want a scan and a blood test as soon as possible after you've begun, so that, regardless, they can alter it up or down in good time if necessary. I began my first IVF on a relatively low dose (150IU) of Gonal-F (LP, after 3 weeks DR), but it still turned out to be much too high for me. The clinic didn't spot it in time, and my oestrogen went through the roof. Despite the dose then being halved and then reduced again even further, I still ended up coasting for 3 or 4 days before triggering - not good for egg quality. Having said that, a first cycle is always going to be trial and error to some extent, I suppose - easy to be wise in hindsight! So perhaps even more important than close monitoring is that you trust your clinic. If you've been with them for your IUIs, they should have a good idea already of how your body will respond, and will have based the 300IU on that. Very good luck to you. When do you start?

Hello to everyone else. A big thanks again to all of you who helped me a couple of weeks ago with instructions for BBT and OPK testing etc. I began a few days ago (I'm hoping to get an idea of when/if I ovulate this month in order to be able to test P4 levels, as well as of when AF might arrive so I can book flights to Athens for baseline in good time). Neema, the SMEfertility website was a real help, and ditto, Agate, re your tip about a thermometer that bleeps so you don't have to keep looking!

Big hugs to Tommi once again. Thinking of you xx

SG x

/links


----------



## LJyorkshire

Tommi - gutted for you


----------



## Daisychain1985

Tommi so sorry , take care big hugs


----------



## HMB

I am so sorry Tommy    

Hi SarahEssex, Becky, Kuki, Justine, Diesy, Alexine, Agate, LJ, Sofagirl, Jo_11, dyellowcar  

Just talked to my Doc about taking immune preventative meds, ie. steroids, intralipids following uterine infection. He is against taking them until BFP. His words "non, non, non, non, non" really fast in French  . So of course I may be wicked and get a prescription from Peny for steroids anyway. I guess it's at least good that he accepts doing it for early pregnancy to maintain it, but ....

I thought I would tell you all, although most of you probably knew this: folic acid 5mg is available on Amazon  . I will be ordering that myself without bothering any doctor  

Oh and sofagirl, thanks for posting the link to the new stats. It's funny, most writings talk about how fertility has gone down for both men and women in the last few generations. Did the news report have more details? I am guessing the increase is due to new med techniques and not necessarily nutrition since the time period starts with 1990. 

...waiting for AF....Godot?


----------



## Tommi

Thank you so much ladies.  

Txx


----------



## Isobel67

Ladies

You must think that I'm very rude.  I had so much support after my last failed cycle from everyone on here and then I just don't reply!!  I'd like to thank you all for the support that you've given me.

I went for my follow-up at Create.  They said that basically the time had come for my to move onto donor eggs - although they did say that we could have one more try with OE if we wanted to.  I'm just deciding what I will do.  If we decide to move onto DE, I will take a few months off and then start again.  Obviously OE cycle is more time critical!!

However, the reason that I thought that I'd post is that whilst I was at Create, the doctor told me that they had 2 ladies currently that were 45 that were pregnant.  One was just about to give birth and the other was heavily pregnant - both with their OE.  I thought that might give hope to some.

Also, for anyone considering DE, Create are linked to a clinic in Cyprus called Pedios.  I had thought if we were to go onto DE that we would go to Serum.  I will check out Pedios but thought some might find it useful to know that they do an offer of 6 DE cycles, over a 2 year period for €7,500.  I can only assume that they have great results to be able to offer that.  I don't know much about them, but if I find anything out, I'll let you know.

I will be watching from the wings.  If anyone needs any help, just PM me and I'll respond.  In the meantime, I'm going to (try to) take a step back from the boards.  I've found that I'm looking at them constantly.  I got weighed this morning and in the last 6 months I have put on 3 stone.  I'm going to try to follow HHH's lead and lose weight.

To all of you that have had negative results,    and I hope you have some good news soon.

To all of you that are pregnant - Sarah and Lindz - I'll keep an eye out for when you have the babies.  I hope it gets easier for you both, so that you can enjoy being pregnant.

   to us all!!!

Love Isobel x


----------



## sofagirl

Ladies, IVF being talked about on Woman’s Hour this morning.  Not sure what aspect – some new breakthrough?  (Sorry, Tommi – it’s JM again!)

SG x


----------



## Tommi

SG    I'm listening now... just about coping with her!


----------



## sofagirl

Grrrr … she’s soooo annoying!  

So the item was on about 10.15a.m., and the breakthrough is a new system to protect the embryos between EC and ET in an environment where they don’t realise they’ve left the uterus.  As we all know, in ordinary IVF, embryos have to be removed from the controlled environment of the incubator a number of times for various manipulations.  It’s very difficult to maintain a controlled environment during these procedures, for obvious reasons.  Professor Mary Herbert from the Newcastle Fertility Centre has developed a new kind of incubator, whereby the microscope is built into the enclosed cabinet, so the embryos can be transferred between workstations, without leaving the controlled environment.  In using this new system, they’ve found that a smaller proportion of embryos arrest; and a 27% increase in subsequent pregnancy rates.  Good news.  Less good news for us is that MH did stress that this was in women who had high chances of pregnancy in the first place.  She emphasized that the biggest determinant of IVF success is egg quality, and that for older women this would of course still be a problem.  But I think it’s really encouraging nonetheless.  Anything that improves our chances has to be a step in the right direction.  I wonder how long before this new system is rolled out more broadly?

HMB – the link is to the Today programme discussion, not the stats themselves.  It’s interesting, though – they talk to Cari Rosen, author of The Secret Diary of a New Mum aged 43 and a quarter.  You can find the actual figures on the ONS website, but they don’t provide a commentary – just the rates.  (And of course most of the accompanying news stories concentrated predominantly on the drop in teenage pregnancy rates over anything else.)

Isobel – lovely to hear from you.  Thanks for sharing the news of the 45-year-old OE mothers-to-be!  Good luck with your decision.  Are you also considering Serum for OE?


SG x


----------



## HMB

Sofagirl, thanks  

Isabel, I really feel for you. I am basically in the same boat. Has Peny or other doctor suggested tandem? Peny suggested natural IVF and tandem to us. I am currently getting geared up to do light stimm'd IUI with my French Doc...I wish you lots of strength in making your decision. Thanks a million for posting about the 2x 45yr olds, yippee!!! There is hope. This certainly cheered me up this morning


----------



## Diesy

Hiya  

Thanks for the IVF input!

Stelpo - I had enthusiastic follie growth on clomid, a 24mm one on day 9, then a couple at 16mm all on a 50mg haphazard daily dose.  Should I ask for a DR?  Good luck, must be soooooon!

Justine - did you get a lot of follies or eggs on that first protocol? My local clinic will do me over for scans, couldn't afford them so going aboard. fingers crossed I don't need more than two.

Sofagirl - thanks, managing pain better now    I'll need to check prices for blood tests.  TBH I think 300 is too much for me and would be happier if they lowered it.  I'll email and ask again because of response to clomid.  Clinic must think I'm flaky because I keep saying I'm going then something goes wrong, last time was post op pain.  Eeek.

Tommi - didn't mean to spill the beans but couldn't leave you out, of course.   Glad to see you keeping chin up!  Fantastic will power and pma!

HMB - loking the sound of your French doc.  (Sometimes I have to speak to the dog in French when I've worn out the English word.   )

Isobel - interesting costing for that clinic.  Might be looking into that when I can finally afford IVF and eggies are all scrambled.  Sorry about that visual!

I've just costed the drugs   and am frantically applying for any old job/employer who will consider me.  Plus giving up my car and renting out my flat.  Will be living under cardboard box soon. 

Wondering if I can get away with a mini IVF.  Just discovered funds are desperately low and don't even have enough for a proper IVF.  (Was supposed to get a cash injection which has fallen through.)

Diesy in doing application forms on a Friday night xx

PS I'm just wondering where you are all finding these younger men?  Is that cheeky?


----------



## hopehopehope

Diesy, my advice to you would be to go for ivf straightaway, even if you have to steal the money!!
Your amh is good for your age, but from what I've learned age if eggs is even more important, even 
Leaving it6 months would make a difference. Don't want to panic you but I put off ivf from age 41 1/2 to 42 1/2  when we got married, I wish I hadn't.


Isobel, I've lost two stone and one pound easily in eight weeks, hope to make it to three stone by April fools day!! If you start now, you can have that weight off by the queens jubilee bank holiday, just in time for summer!!


----------



## HMB

Diesy, I forgot to ask, might I borrow your AMH just for a month or 2?    It is indeed good, take advantage of it. 


I asked Peny about steroids and other meds to take during IUI protocol, specific dosage etc. She came back with 5mg predisolone for 1 month max and 1000iu vitamin C. I have looked up the Vit C thing in a book and tried to find it on Agate's info but didn't see it. Are any of you taking that dose? Agate, do you know what it is for? I read about it helping embryos, something about antioxidants and sperm...?

Cheers


----------



## justineb

Diesy, I got 9 the first time we got to EC (and had 7 embies from this)  and 12 next time round (10 embies from this - 4 went to blast), but sadly no luck with any of embies including FET - seem to be classic implantation failure (now I know caused by hidden C)...... I have never been told there's an egg quality issue and we have good embies...... hidden c test costs 100 Euro via Serum - I wish I'd done it sooner and not wasted £30k cycling when it had little chance of working

I agree with Hope, beg/borrow, do whatever you can,  as the sooner you get going the better.  I was so convinced my first IVF would work, I didn't think what it would be like if it didn't and here I now am approaching 44 and still trying.... Many of us seem to be in same boat

Isobel   

SG - I will have to listen again to IVF piece on WH as I missed it.

Have good w/e's

J XXXX


----------



## Teoroy

Hello ladies, may I join you? I am going to go for cycle 5 this time with very ild stimmulation. As it is going to be abroad, I would like to ask you is it reasonable to ask a GP for a spermogramme for DH and FSH test for me as we will be flying out straight for the cycle. What can I say if they refuse? Do I have any rights to require those?
thank you
teo


----------



## Little B

hey everyone.



Isobel, thanks for saying that about the OE ladies, I need some inspiration to keep going.

Back to the doctor tomorrow for pitying looks and cold hard truths.  Saving desperately for another iVF cycle.


Good luck to all. Taking the week off.



Bee


----------



## Diesy

Hi, hope you all had a nice weekend.

Gosh, appreciating the input, Hopex3, Justine & HMB.  Yes HMB, borrow away   It's getting quite desperate financially.  I'm really quite stressed about it, this is going to affect success too.  I don't want to put it off any longer and feel happy when people say just go and do it.  I know I'm going to regret it but it's so hard, I'm paying a mortgage and living out of minimum benefits right now, ie getting in debt not even putting food in my mouth.  Tough times.  Will see if I can get approved for a new credit card tomorrow.

Hi Teo - only know about fsh and GP should do that no problem.

Many   Diesy x


----------



## hopehopehope

Diesy, are you single?? If not, now your uterus is sorted, with your amh, 
if you def can't get the money, you gave a good chance of  natural bfp. Have you spoken to serum and got
other tests done, like chlamydia etc


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies.

A real quickie, so sorry no personals.

My lady had 4 gorgeous puppies on Saturday, 2 boys and 2 girls. Will post some pics when I get chance.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Di, congrats for your fur baby, 4 healthy pups, good news, they must be so small and adorable, good luck for the weeks ahead  

Little B big hugs, hang in there hon,  

Kuki, how are you, hope your health problems are behind you now, how is that bump doing  

Becky, how is the patient doing, are you being a good nurse, you must be so happy, your plans are rolling now  

Hope you have done so well on your diet, super dedication, hope your dream comes true this year  

Diesy wishing you all the very best, so unfair ivf is not free, never give up hope  

Hi TOMMI,SOFAGIRL, LJ,ISOBEL,LINDZ,NEEMA,POPPY,GLADYS,CARNIVAL DIVA,JUSTINE,JO,HOPING,HMB , WELCOME TEO  

HI ladies, hurricane a blowing here, skiving off work and taking it easy , happy monday all


----------



## HMB

SarahEssex, I hope you are enjoying your day protected from the wind. Sounds like you are in good spirits so all is well with bb.  

Dyellowcar--I love dogs  . I grew up with Dalmatians. 

Diesy, I hope that you work it out for Tx now. Hehe as for the 'younger men' thing happening with a few of us--what can I say? I am modern and young at heart and need a man to match (and attempt to keep up with me)  

Teo, welcome. 

Hang in there Little B, know how you feel  

Got Folic Acid 5mg at my local pharmacy for about 1€ !   Also got 1000mg Vit C although I still don't exactly what it does. None of you were told to do this? Recommendation came from Peny....I started chickening out about taking the steroids on my own without my Doc's supervision, but started to get my nerve back today so well get on the internet and try and order it. It would be so, so great, not to mention miraculous  , to get preggers on this go of IUI    

Any news from Mooo? 

 Kuki, CD, Isabel, Justine, Alexine, HopeHopeHope, Poppy, Lindz, Sofagirl, LjYorkshire !!!


----------



## sofagirl

HMB – hi, I asked the same question of Agate re the vit C when I posted about my immune results from Athens a few weeks ago.  She said it was an antioxidant and that she “would GUESS that it’s just in case it helps to support Tregs/CD56brights etc.” (by these I take her to mean the helpful immunoregulatory cells).  So perhaps it’s just for general immune support?  I think Dr E (Penny's immune doc) recommends it to most, if not all, women who see him – so don’t worry, you’re not alone in taking it.  (I’d also be interested in more info on exactly what it does, though … so let me know if you find out anything more about it?)  I’m also on the prednisolone and folic acid that Penny has recommended you take.  My GP is not keen, but I’ve sent her lots of info about it, and am due to see her this afternoon to discuss.  I’ll let you know what she says.  The pred, btw, tastes vile – be warned!

Di – congratulations on the birth of your puppies!  Love to see pictures – I bet they’re adorable.

Diesy – you made me laugh with your comment about our younger men.  My DP is also 3 years younger than me, and like you I’ve noticed this does seem to be the case for a higher-than-average proportion of us on this thread … perhaps that’s what we’re doing wrong?!  My DP told me last night he thought I should circulate around the gentlemen’s clubs of Chelsea on the hunt for some wealthy old man to marry … that he’d be perfectly happy as my bit on the side with a secret love child if it meant we’d be rich (these are the depths to which our pillow-talk has sunk).  In an effort to save you from your cardboard box, perhaps we could go on the hunt together??  Re balancing IVF with finances, all I would add to what the others have said is to make sure as far as possible that every penny you do decide to spend on IVF counts.  I can so understand the temptation to spend what you have on a mini-IVF if you can’t yet afford a full IVF, but is there really any point spending precious resources on a mini-IVF if it’s unlikely to work?  The last thing you want to do is be throwing money away.  I feel my last IVF was a waste, and I subsequently took the view that, even if it meant waiting longer before my next cycle, I would get EVERY test and treatment I possibly could via the NHS before cycling again.  It’s been a long old slog, and would have been much faster if I’d done it all privately, or even not done the tests at all, and who knows if I’ll regret this delay in years to come.  (I’d just turned 40 at the time, and perhaps if I’d cycled again immediately afterwards I’d have been lucky and would now be heavily pregnant ... How much has waiting the extra year decreased my chances vs the increased chances I now have as a result of optimal TSH, treatment for a clotting issue which has come to light, immune treatments, the hysto etc.?  We can none of us ever really answer these types of questions.)  But IVF is soooo much money, and personally I didn’t trust the “bad luck” / “numbers game” theories enough to risk not doing everything possible beforehand to rule out potential barriers to it working – and I didn’t want to spend money unnecessarily on tests that could otherwise later be spent on any subsequent IVF cycles I might need – hence the choice to do as much as possible on the tediously slow NHS.  But these are such personal choices that can only be made by weighing up individual circumstances and options.  As everyone has said, you have a fab AMH, so perhaps a mini-IVF could give you a great chance, and so be worth doing.  Final thought:  I do think it’s worth choosing a clinic where the in-cycle monitoring (scans and blood tests etc.) is included in the price, so you get as many as you need without having to worry about the extra expense of them.  The right stims doses can make all the difference to egg quality – especially important at our age.  Good luck with whatever you decide, and I really hope that one of those applications you wrote on Friday evening is the one that leads to a lovely lucrative job for you.

Tommi – hope you’re OK … thanks for your lovely PM – will reply this afternoon after doc visit.  Thinking of you xx

Teo and Stelpo – welcome to you both.  Stelpo – how is your cycle going?

Jo_11 – missing you on this thread.  Hope you feel up to coming back soon.

Kuki – any news from you?  Hope you’re feeling a bit better.  Don’t forget we’re all still waiting to hear your birth story…. xx

Alexine – how are you getting on with your clinic – any news on a compensatory cycle?

Hello to Justine, Hope, Little B, Sarah Essex, LJ, Curlyone, Becky, Poppy, Lindz, and everyone else, too.  And a very cheeky (because I didn’t read it here but on another thread) HUGE congratulations to Dee on the birth of Stanley Alexander.  So thrilled for you … I really hope you’ll be along to update us if you get a spare minute.

AFM, despite all your best efforts to help me, and the fab fertilityfriend website Agate recommended, I think I’ve messed up my cycle-tracking this month.  I somehow overlooked the fact that you aren’t supposed to use the OPKs first thing in the morning, so no smiley face for me; and BBTs and CM seem to be all over the place.  (I read in the OPK instructions that you should leave it 4 hours before testing – how do you all manage that during the day??  I must drink too much!)  So still no idea when AF might show this month, nor when best to test progesterone levels.  Any ideas anyone?  I’m currently on CD17 – I think.  Perhaps the hysto last month has messed up my cycle a bit.

Btw, does anyone know where to find good data on the impact of age on fertility?  I’m interested in finding out more about what some of you have said about how 6 months can make all the difference.

Thanks, and hope you all have a good day.


SG x


----------



## HMB

Thanks Sofagirl  . So I didn't imagine that the Vit C discussion happened a few weeks ago, it really happened, that's good  . I started noting down info on a document so as not to make people repeat themselves, but this one must have been before I started...So you are also having to rebel against your Doc and take prednisolone?   Does he know you are doing it anyway? I am not telling mine, for the moment anyway.  I will when/if the right moment arises. Yours is a generalist, not GYN or fertility Doc? Mine's a fertility Doc. Back to Vit C, mostly I see it discussed in regards to male fertility (Zita West book). I like Agate's explanation, sounds reasonable. Nothing like getting recommendations from an immunes doctor (Dr E) without ever having met him.


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi ladies,

Still reading but not posting much.  Hope everyone is ok.   I'm on ranitidine now so only puking when I eat and not due to acid reflux so I'm half way there!

HMB/Sofagirl - Antioxidants such as vit c and CoQ10 in particular are not for immunes but are used to improve meiotic cell division.  In us older ladies errors happen at the very early stage of cell division in embroys causing aneuploidy such as downs and other chromosomal abnormalities.  Research has shown that antioxidants help prevent errors in replication and so increase your chance of healthy embryos.  Antioxidants should be taken for at least 3 months before treatment for best results.

Love Lindz x


----------



## sofagirl

HMB – I’m taking the prednisolone on the basis of Dr E’s recommendation – I had immunes tests with him in Athens when I went for hysto last month.  My GP (yes, a generalist rather than FS) is happy-ish that I take them (on the basis that she says she herself would do the same in our position, given all the info I’ve sent her about them) – but not happy enough to feel comfortable prescribing them for me herself, IYSWIM.  We spoke about it again when I saw her this afternoon.  Having contacted the PCT “prescribing committee” in the interim, and been told no by them, she doesn’t want to do anything that may get her into trouble.  Personally I wouldn’t feel comfortable doing anything without her knowing about it – so I’m keeping her informed of what I’m doing, even though I’m doing it all privately, if that makes sense?

Thanks, Lindz.  That’s really helpful.  I suppose I just assumed that as it was an immunes specialist who recommended it, on the basis of my immune test results (so I thought), it must be an immunes treatment of some kind – but hadn’t been able to find out anything more about it in that respect.  Good to hear from you.  Glad the ranitidine is helping a bit and you’re slowly getting there.  I can’t imagine how you’re coping – every day must feel like a lifetime.  Thinking of you.

SG x


----------



## hopehopehope

Lindz, glad you are a little less pukey xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

On the Vit C discussion, I went to a Marilyn Glenville seminar at the fertility show (her priducts ate the NHP ones) and she raved about Vit C for men and women ..had some impressive stats. Been taking it since November so hopefully will gave done DP's swimmers good even if not using my eggs  this time round. Glad to hear it might help with early cell division though not sure that's relevant for DE people like me..

LJ x


----------



## HMB

Thanks Lindz, Sofagirl and LJYorkshire  . Very interesting. 

Still no AF, going on CD34. Have some cramping, but maybe it's due to the ABs I'm taking.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello dear friends,

Feeling a little lighter today.. We are okay I think.. Friday intralipids day again. I am hoping I will do another one after this one and it will be it.. Next friday I go and see the combined clinic. Diabetic and Maternity at the same time. 

Lindz,
Glad you are feeling just a tiny better. Haning in there.. Less than 14 weeks your darling girl will be with you.. 

Don't have much time. Got to go get Lara from Ballet. Love to you all.. I don't post but read your news every day.. 

Wishing you lots and lots of luck always..

Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

I keep up to speed with this thread but it's been awfully quiet recently...  

I'm now 90% sure I'll cycle with OE at Serum this month, although I'm still waiting to hear back from the Lister re what they suggest so I can make my mind up... I've chased a few times and they'd better hurry up 'cause it looks like AF may be due in a couple of weeks   DH would prefer Serum... I've provisionally booked a private baseline scan on 20 March in case this is the road we take.

Hope you're all well   

Jo
x


----------



## sofagirl

Jo – really lovely to hear from you.  I was also thinking how quiet it was on here … trying not to take it personally!  Lister seem to be taking an age to get back to you?  May I ask why you left them before, and what it is that’s caused you consider them again?

Kuki – fab to hear from you, too.  So pleased to read you’re feeling slightly better.  Hang in there to you, too.

LJ – thanks for extra info on the Vit C.

HMB – where’s your AF??  Is it normal for it to be so delayed?  Thanks for PM and kind, reassuring words.  Have emailed you the info you asked for; hope it helps.

Quick update from me:  I got my smiley face this morning (CD18; much later than usual … going by the length of my cycles over the past years, I would normally have ovulated days ago, so presumably hysto last month messed things up a bit).  So I’m now booked for baseline scan with Penny on Sunday 18th.  Bit scary, tbh.  Like Jo, and as some of you know, I’ve been in two minds about cycling at Serum for various reasons.  Finally decided that I wouldn’t feel happier anywhere else – that the huge list of benefits Penny offers far outweighs my ongoing niggles.  Not sure that’s a great reason for choosing a clinic, but it’s the best I can do atm.

Hello to all.  Hope you’re all ok.


SG x


----------



## jo_11

Sofagirl:  Yes, it was two weeks' ago that I saw Lister.  The consultant said to give him a nudge Fri (just gone) if I'd not heard, so I've nudged three times now (including his secretary).  Hope to hear soon!  I left them before as (a) I got fed up with writing my own protocols; (b) the consultant I was seeing told me not to bother with immunes (all the consultants at Lister have different views, rather than a collective one), so I begrudged that a little; and (c) I wanted a more regimented approach a la ARGC.  So I trotted off and got my immunes sorted/tested via Gorgy (but used the immunes consultant at Lister to discuss and plan), and then had my fling with ARGC.  I don't want to go through another ARGC cycle as I now know my immune issues are not severe (having had them tested a number of times now and TNFa under control) and I didn't want such hard core drugs (and cycle).  I've been to Athens for a hysto and was unsure about cycling there (for a variety of reasons).  So I thought I'd seek out Lister for another opinion, on the basis that they would be willing to listen to input from me (I know, one of the reasons I left them!).  I can run pros and cons of each; I wouldn't say one's better than the other, just what I end up being comfortable with.  The thought of potentially having Easter in Athens on my own is not a great pull!  Sorry, rambling there, but that's it really, in a nutshell (quite a large nutshell...).


----------



## sofagirl

Thanks, Jo.  I’d assumed the rule with clinics would be the same as the rule re ex-boyfriends – never go back!  (Too easy to look back through rose-tinted spectacles.)  But I understand why you’re considering Lister again.

Perhaps we could be alone in Athens over Easter together??  My DP will be with me for some of the time, but not much.  I’d prefer him to take time off afterwards, during the 2WW, when we’re hoping to nip off to some sunny Greek island somewhere … though possibly it will be too early in the year for that.  Good luck with your decision.  xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Jo11 what's the verdict then?? Are you off to serum??


----------



## jo_11

No idea at the mo Hopex3!  Still waiting for Lister to get back to me... I chased again Friday and was told by the secretary I'd hear before the end of the day but nada.  I suspect that means I'll hear Monday.  How are things with you?  x


----------



## sofagirl

Hi, just a quick note to say that following the news item Di mentioned recently about the conception rate going up in women over 40, I thought I’d compile our own mini-stats … and thought you may be interested in the results.  If I’ve counted right, of everyone who has posted on the thread since Jan 1st this year (a grand total of 46 of us), 16 are either pregnant, or have had their babies within the past 12 months or so.  Crude figures, but that’s a success rate of 35% (so far) …. not bad for us oldies?  Be great to see how high we can get that number by the end of the year.

I also wanted to wish those currently cycling the very best of luck:

Mandimoo, Yazz, TheYankee and Stelpo – I think you were all planning to cycle Feb/March this year?

And Sweets_D – I think your OTD is 25th March … that must mean you’re just about on 2WW??


Do let us know how you’re getting on … fingers tightly crossed for all of you.


Big hellos to everyone.  Have a lovely day.

SG x


----------



## HMB

Thanks Sofagirl. At the very least, knowing our own stats is very reassuring.  

AF is still MIA, on CD38. I am going to call the Doc about this long cycle, once I hit CD40.  Not sure he would want to give me something to trigger AF, as that would be messing with nature. I think I agree although I am obviously impatient  . I finished 18 days of ABs yesterday. I really don't have anything to report yet, as you see. I ordered prednisolone but not sure if it will get here in time for the cycle. Who knows. 

I hope our pregnant ladies here are feeling better and not so sick


----------



## Aspi

Hi Ladies! I hope things are all going well for you, it's been a while since I posted, I took a little break after our first ICSI cycle to rush DP through a VR and look at our options & we also got engaged! (his idea.....probably as he had his tackle sliced open he probably re-evaluated our relationship! lol  Now we are on the wait for the SA - got another 6 weeks to wait - my question to you all very supportive ladies is this - has anyone been in the same situation at our age? My DP had V 8 years ago - so we are crossing our fingers..... dont really know whether I should take fertility drugs too - just had a couple of mates go through early menopause - so thinking need a boost as to my fibroids etc etc (DP is scared of multiples! lol) His surgeon said I shouldn't but I think it could be a good idea to increase early chances? What do you ladies think?! And so begins the thinking and dilemmas!!


----------



## hopehopehope

Aspirational - depends on your amh, what is it??
Older eggs aren't fond of clomid, but I guess three months would be ok
Xx


----------



## Teoroy

Hello ladies, is anybody usinf Malatonin to help with egg quality? thanks teo


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi teoroy, I used it alongside dhea and ubiquinol co q 10. I loved
It as I slept brilliantly!! I got more eggs, but still bfn. Def worth a try ,
I did 3mg ten min before bed, I used biovea meltlets .


----------



## Teoroy

Thank you Hopehopehope. I will check it out.


----------



## 1972

Hi ladies

Can I join you 

There's way too much to catch up on   lol, but I've skimmed....

I turned 40 two weeks ago.   I was very lucky to get 3 funded cycles in 2011 but unfortunately they didn't work. I've taken a break for a bit, 3 months since last bfn, we've bought a house ( sale going through - good distraction ) but I've started to explore other clinics. I've booked a scan and the open day at create as I struggled big time with drugs , appts in April, maybe looking to have one last try in June/ July..

Anyone here at create ?

Xx


----------



## HMB

Welcome maisiemoo1972  . I am not at Create, actually I'm in Paris at the American Hospital of Paris. But I think someone here is at create and can tell you about it. 


AFM, AF jsut wasn't coming  . Yes i did some of my cheapo pregnancy tests all negative as expected (this was a cancelled iui cycle). Since reached CD40 yesterday, I called the Doc to see what he wanted me to do. He sent me for HcG test and if I am not pregnant, would d give me meds to trigger AF. Phew! HcG was 1   , sorry have to laugh since it is not possible this cycle. I have never taken meds to get AF, but think I read that it brings it on in 1-2 days. Sound correct? So Af will be here by the weekend and the iui cycle begins!!!!!!!!


----------



## justineb

Maisiemoo1972, hiya Isobel is/was at Create, but she's having a break from the thread after some cycles not working.

I am going to Serum in Greece next time and a few others may do too.

HMB, what a wicked witch, hope you get started soon.

My AF is due 2m (I have a zit so am sure she's on her way, even though we hit smiley face day last months for our natural attempts).

Justine xx


----------



## HMB

Justineb-- hope you are wrong   

Forgot to update you all. While waiting for the call about drugs to trigger AF, AF FINALLY came on CD 41 . This better be teh real AF, too. Anyway, I called back to tell them so that we could all get in gear for the IUI cycle. I am to sit tight until tomorrow to hear from the Doc. Hope we get the green light.  

Cheers


----------



## LJyorkshire

JustineB - hi love. I am over at Serum...our donor got 8 eggs today so waiting to see what tomorrow brings. hope I can sleep?!

HMB - yay that AF finally showed up nad you can get going

This thread is awfully quiet..is anyone else having problems with the site..I used to have an option called - see new posts from threads you have posted in but it's disappeared..?!

LJ x


----------



## Mish3434

LJ, You should have an option "show new replies to your posts" underneath your user name at the top of the page.  Have a look at the top right of the page and see if you have the words "EXPAND" if you do click on it and the option should reappear 

shelley xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Phew ..thanks Shelley..never noticed that before!! x


----------



## justineb

LJ, 8 eggs is fab! Good luck for tomorrow, hopefully you'll get 8 lovely embies!! I guess Penny will take some to blast if she can. 

How is Athens now? I bet it's getting warmer now.

I wish I were able to go soon, but I am still waiting for thyroid to be in range, and work wise it's hard til after mid June, so I have to be patient, will give us a bit longer to save up too.

Let us know how it goes

J xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Justine - thanks love. Weather was beautiful here yesterday. Lovely to feel sun on our faces. A very warm spring day! Penny wants to go for 3 day transfer if embies all look fine. My lining has thickened up nicely (11.7) and she said she doesn't want to risk missing my "implantation window". WS keen to go to blast but trying to leave it all in her very capable hands. She said if she is worried about the embies she may give them a couple more days but as they're 17 years younger then me I expect they'll be in better nick than my own! Bit nervous as always had ICSI before but the embryologist here makes a call on the day based on sperm sample (they charge no extra if they use ICSI but just do the best to get fertilisation ..how fab is that).we have had 100% fertilisation with ICSI but if sperm was good Penny prefers iVF as the sperm will self-select the strongest chappies much more effectively than the embrologists eye! If I have 5 or more will be thrilled!

LJ x


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear LJ,

Go for day 3 transfer. I had 8 transfers. 4 day 3 transfers gave me 4 pregnancies. But 4 day 5 absolutely nothing. 4 pregnancy ones were fresh cycles. The other BFns were 1 fresh cycle and 3 FETs.. So not everybody's body work with day 5...
In Turkey my doctor always prefered 3 day transfers but not embryologs.
In Czech I have demanded day 3 transfers. They did not question cos of the history. They both said yes okay go for day 3 embies.. Although we had plenty to with till day 5. 
I really think come to day 5 it is too late for my uterus.. Penny must know something we do not know.. So go for it and stay very very postive. Hoping this is it. Your time.. 
Thinking of you.. Sending billions of      .
Love Kukixxx

Love and luck to you all. I will catch up properly with the rest of you after my appointment this morning.. As always I do read and thing about you all.

Kukixxxxx


----------



## HMB

LJ, that is fantastic news, lots of great embies.    . How is Athens today? Sun shining?


----------



## justineb

LJ - any news on your embies? Been thinking about you. Penny recommended IVF for us too, it scared me! But I understand the natural selection theory.......

I have been really stupid, AF is not due for another week, my diary pages were stuck together so I missed a week! That's two days of knicker watch completely wasted........ I just felt like she was coming  and had big zit.  Oh dear, very silly.

Love to all, Justine


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

LJ – 8 eggs is great. Hope ET goes well and you can begin your 2ww. How long are you expecting to stay in Athens?

Justine – it is a common mistake! Lol. I’ve got a ‘My Days’ app on my phone, it is really great. It tells me when I’m due, what day of the cycle I’m on, how long to OV. I can also record temp, weight, mood, blood flow, CM and make notes. I don’t know how I got to 43 without it!

Kuki – how are things with you? Did your appointment go well?

Becky – how is the natural approach going? Is DH all mended and swelling gone down?

Neema – are you still basting? Not heard from you in a while.

SarahE – how are things with you? How much longer have you got to go now?

Maisiemoo – hi and welcome. Good luck for your next TX.

HMB – how awful to wait 40 days for AF. Did doc suggest any reason for this? Good luck with IUI.

Sofagirl – Hope your scan goes well with Penny. When will you start TX? Are you going for IVF this time?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM – had an interesting week emailing Penny (finally got around to doing it). She was very helpful and made me feel positive about future TX. Just got to wait until next AF to send a sample off. Not sure why but I had emailed prior to last AF to send a sample but never heard back. 
The puppies all have their eyes open now, and look very cute. They are nicknamed ‘The twins’ ‘Diamond Geezer’ and ‘The hamster’. ‘The twins’ are identical although one boy, one girl. ‘Diamond Geezer’ has a small white diamond on his back and ‘The hamster’ looks like a hamster! 

Di XXX


----------



## HMB

Justineb, hang in there a few more days  

My Doc sent me to do hormone tests today/CD3, FSH, LH, oestrodial and AMH. Got back everything but AMH: FSH is 2.6 (good), LH is 1.5, but oestrodial is 177picog. hmmm not great. My lab puts "normal" as 30-150pg (is that the same as picog). I guess 177 isn't far off. It was higher in Dec, 203 picog. Last June it was 72 picog while FSH was 8.2....dreading what this all means (ovarian reserve). I won't get the AMH results til Monday as the lab doesn't do that one on the weekends. No one in my Doc's office to talk to today. I am frustrated about that as I want to know if I should take a menopur shot Sunday or not  ....Guess I'll wait til Monday. May have to read up more on oestrodial levels.... 

I took 1000mg of royal jelly this morning and last night so the AMH should be fabulous  . Wishful thinking anyway.


----------



## neema

Happy Mothers Day Poppy, CD, Kuki, Alexine, Kizzy and to the soon mothers to be Gladys, Lindz, Sarah....and any one i might have forgotten.

LJ- Good luck hun, i've got everything crossed for you      

Di - Awww....congratulations for the Diamond Geezer and The hamster and the Twins  . I am glad that you are feeling more positive about the future,   that penny works some magic for you and JustibeB soon. Yes i'm still basting and i will at some point next week when i get a positive opk, today is CD14 and last month i Ov CD11 so my cycles seem to be all over the place  .

HMB-Your FSH is GREAT!!. Good luck for this month      .

Off for a walk before it starts raining again. 

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Thanks for your good wishes ladies.

Amazingly 7 of our 8 eggs fertilised (first time without ICSI!) and all were looking good still on day 3 so I am currently PUPO with "perfect embies" with 4 in the freezer..amazing!

Sleep time now

LJ x


----------



## Maybethistime

Hope someone can help. Am having sharp intermittent pains in both of my ovaries. Not unbearable or anything but am worried. Is it over?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey LJ
That is wonderful news  oh I bet your so exciting  and enjoy being pupo.
Elaine 
Hey no it not over till the fat lady sing  as your sweetie maybe snuggle so hard for you to get those pains.

Just start my cycle this morning and just brought CBM  so I will start BD next week as it would be 5 week since his op  so may not work this month but we could do with practise lol.

Hope you all enjoy your mother day day.
Becky7 xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Elaine - a lady I met over here in Greece experience sharp tugging pains and twice it turned out to be implantation. She said it was a very distinct feeling both times. Hope this is what you are feeling 

Justine - what are you like with your diary Hun?! Hope you've got it all sorted now..

LJ x


----------



## HMB

LJ, that is wonderful news. Keep us posted on your progress. When do you test?

Becky, i think I wrote you on another thread  , but anyway, enjoy the BMS.

Neema, thanks sweetie. True FSH is loooking good. Unfortunately oestradial is being naughty. Will know more later. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## justineb

LJ, great results, how fantastic, congratulations on being PUPO and having 4 frosties! When's your OTD?

Elaine, could also be recovery from EC maybe or that ovaries are having to work hard. Best to check with the clinic I think.

Becky good luck with the  

Neema, good luck with basting! Let's hope you get to see a double line soon.

Di, great news you made contact with Penny, the puppy nick names are v cute! Can't believe what I did re diary mix - up am normally so organised with it. I have another 5/6 days to go. Grrrrrrrrr!!

Jo11 - good luck for your scan, hope you get started soon!

HMB - hi, I sent you an email! Hope you get started this week too.

Justine xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Justine as HMB - test date is 30th but may wait til 31st as that's a weekend and a few other Serum girls testing that day..

Gulp!

LJ x


----------



## HMB

Ahh that's great LJ  . I am sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## HMB

I am a bit shaken at the moment. My AMH result was poopy to say the least, .54ng 3.84pmol. I would try to ignore it but my Doc said no IUI with that number.  . He said the FSH was good, I can't remember what he said about the E2 but he wasn't fussed about it. It's the AMH he is focused on, sigh. I told him that I still want to try. So he told me to get a cons appt with him. He will do IUI if my numbers go up. Found out he will be on vacation starting Friday!! I think until mid-April---jeez. When the failed response for stimms in Feb came up I did say that it was too soon after my op. His focus is the AMH  . Well we are going to try naturally this month. No scan was done, so follies could be doing their thing, who knows. Natural is better as Penny says. I would go to Serum next week if I had the money and Peny thought it was worth a try this month, doing natural IVF. Oh, also talked about DHEA with the Doc. He has read about it, even something today or very recently but doesn't think there are concrete results. So not bothering with that. I am not taking it on my own unless somebody recommends it. I think I am stuck this month....


----------



## hopehopehope

Hmb, I think that is quite good for 45. I got 10 eggs with an amh
Same as yours ( though ended in bfn) , though I did  take dhea for six months before. 
Prior to that I only got 3 eggs. 

Good luck xxxxx

Hello to everyone, I'm in redundancy hell again, keeping head down xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

LJ - Just wanted to wish you loads of luck and pray that this cycle works for you.          

HMB - why no IUI?  I had IUI with an AMH of way less than yours (1.15), FSH of 8ish and Estradiol of over 200 and still managed 10 follies on a dose of 150 menopur.  The low dose of stims wasn't enough to maintain all the follies to a mature size but I had 2 ripe for ovulation and loads smaller which is right for IUI.  OK, I didn't get pregnant that cycle but AMH is supposed to be reflective of no. of follies and FSH how you respond to stims.  Besides an FSH of 2.6 is mega low, and your Estradiol ain't that high at 177.  I don't know if you know but Estradiol suppresses FSH so all that a slightly raised Estradiol means is that your FSH is slightly higher than stated, probably by 3 or 4 at the most.  I would definitely get a second opinion if I was you.

Justine, Neema, Becky and HHH? - good luck with trying naturally.    

Love to everyone else.

Lindz xxx


----------



## HMB

Thanks so much hopehopehope and Lindz. That is very encouraging. 

-One thing I just realized is that my Doc's sec'y said he would be on vacation Friday....hmmm so he wouldn't even be here to do the iui!!!! The IUI would fall somewehere between Friday and next Thursday, with early week being most likely (today is CD6). I didn't start the menopur on CD4. If i were to do iui or anything, i guess it would be without stimms. 

-I got a cons appt with my Doc for Wednesday morning. I was planning on pushing him to give me lots of prescriptions for things. I want one for doing another CD3 blood test AND scan for next cycle, maybe for several cycles. I want to make sure he will still be open to doing iui for meat some point. Also want to talk to him about being my Doc in-country if I am able to go to Serum soon, for scans, bloods and maybe meds. I need a prescription from him to get scans and bloods in France except for HcG which the lab is obligated by law to do. Now I think I will ask if he has a colleague who can do the iui for us next week, since he will be on vacation.  

-I will be sending him articles (thanks Justine) on DHEA by email today as background for continued discussion on DHEA. I think it is worth a try, taking DHEA, even a low dose. 

-I wrote Penny an email. No doubt she is extremely busy this week. If I hear back from her before my cons on Wed morning, I will take what she says into account. I would have to get a loan if I were to go next week to Serum and DP would only be able to be there for the minimal time (1-2 days?). May would be better esp since Greek Easter is around the 15th of April, which is approx when my next ovulation would be....


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies 
What a wonderful weather today  feeling so nice and relax and bam my cycles came today  and I am still trying to figure out my CBM  help me plssssss  am I right thinking  I start my M button tomorrow and do it daily at the same time which will be 9am  then on day 6 test day do I pee 1st thing in the morning and put it in a cup then test it at 3 hour later  or do I pee at 3 hour after I press the M button before I test it  as I must have re read it again about 10 time to make sure I understand it.
LJ  not long to go and hope you are well.
Kuki  are you ok as not heard since your last appointment.
HMB  what are you gonna do.

Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Good news, I have for you.  Was obviously anxious about meeting the Doc this morning as it would mostly be negative. Bottom line, my strategy worked and he went for my suggested solution. This was to have a scan to see if follies & lining were doing what they are supposed to be doing and pass me to his colleague to do the insemination next week while my Doc is away on vacation. I have a follie on each side about 7mm each. Lining looked triple, I guess it was fine he didn't tell me. There is a cyst like thing on each side, both bigger than the follies so let's say 10+mm. he said they pose no problem for the iui/getting pregnant. I will guess that the cysts are causing the raised estrogen. So basically all normal for tx.   He said yes! I am to do 4 nights of 2 vials Menopur, bloods & scan Monday and then contact the colleague via my Doc's sec'y to find out if trigger is monday night and when we will do the insemination.

So, happily I can say I am on my first IUI cycle! 

Thanks all for being so supportive and giving me sage honest advice


----------



## alexine

Good luck to you HMB!     
xxA


----------



## LJyorkshire

HMB - great news! You're ready to go..wheeee!

Thanks Becky!

Nearly half way through my 2ww... Think next week will be tougher  it hoping I'm an old veteran now so will be easier..no?!

LJ x


----------



## carnivaldiva

LJYorkshire congrats on being PUPO

So sorry I've been absent from you all for so long.  Back inat work tomorrow so will spend some time catching up.

Elijah is such a joy and I hate being away from him.  Luckily I'm only at work for one or 2 half days a week.  Need a couple of days here really to get everthing organised.  They think I'm back end of June, but considering I worked New Year Bank Holiday and then had baby the very next day, I have no intention of coming back until September, but somethimes it's best not to rock the boat too much in my family by revealing things!!!

OMG, so much reading on this site to catch up on, but looking forward to it.  Missed you guys so much.

Love to all


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies

LJ hope you are surviving so far in the wait and keeping away from evil pee sticks

CD,  hello, welcome back, go easy on the work! How is Elijah coping when you are away from him?

Alexine, hey hun, did you get any where with the clinic?

HMB, when are you checking on those follies next?

Jo11 - I have everything crossed for you this time, you'll be at EC before we know it

Di, hope you are doing ok and getting those pups weaned

Hello to everyone else, especially Poppy, Isobel, Hopex3, Lindz, Sarah E, Becky, Kuki

My AF arrived so I was very down in the dumps about the whole TTC thing and the lack of success post hysto............so I am gonna go to ARGC tomorrow to get bloods done to see if ready for an IUI this month(I need FSH below 10, lets hope it is and that E2 is not sky high, I'm gonna ask for TSH etc to be done as well to see if thyroid meds are working and whether I am in range), it's a long shot but worth a try i think, fingers crossed I get a green light to go

J xxx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Alexine, LJ and Justine  

Justine please let us konw how it goes at ARGC this morning and what you decide.  

Carnivaldiva, glad to hear you and little one are doing great.

Hiya to everyone, Kuki, Becky, Hopehopehope, neema, Lindz, Jo_11, sofagirl, dyellowcar, any one I forgot!!

All going well. Have my last Menopur 150 jab tonight. I go for bloods and scan on Monday morning. Hopefully I'll have news by lunchtime as to timing of trigger and insemination. We are getting in BMS too, hopefully after iui as well, to boost our chances all the more.


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies, hope you are all enjoying the wonderful sunshine.

I made it to ARGC yesterday, I had day 2 blood tests and thyroid tests done. I just have FSH back so far, and that was 11.3 (the highest it's ever been  ), I don't have the others yet, but they said I can do IUI this month, so that is at least something. They have put me on Clomid, which I started yesterday (and so far I feel fine). I have to talk one of the Drs there on Monday to discuss timings for scans and whether  am to do any other meds. I emailed Penny @ Serum last Thursday about whether we could support trying naturally with any other meds in the meantime, but she hasn't got back to me yet. I also asked her about cycling in the summer and to have another think about whether we should do OE or DE.  So I am waiting for her reply......

Anyway, hope you are all ok.

Goodluck to Jo and SG who are bound for Serum soon and LJ (thinking of you as OTD approaches,  I read on Serum thread that you are hungry, I think being hungry is a good sign)

HMB, hope those follies are growing for your IUI  this month

Justine


----------



## BECKY7

Hey HMB  ooooo not long to go eh  how exciting.

LJ  not long to go for you too  sound like your doing well.

Justine  how exciting your cycles very soon and hope they will do their best for you as I know how expensive ARGC is.

Tomorrow will be day 6 for me so will do my pee stick and I am pretty sure I will start soon as I usually ovualate early but I have already told my DP we must do every other nite till my peak then he can have a rest for 2 week lol.

Hope you all had great weekend with these weather.

Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Nothing to report really except that I got pooped out and had to stop our afternoon walk and come home to siesta and read all afternoon.  
Hopefully it won't take all day tomorrow to find out if I need more stimms/take trigger/insemination day and schedule.   Please follies, continue to play ball and grow    

Becky sounds like a good plan.


----------



## sofagirl

*Justine* - thanks so much for your good wishes. You're right: I'm sure she won't mind me saying that Jo11 has gone off to Athens today; and I'm going on Wednesday (DP then joining me on Sat). Jo and I have been emailing - she has been a huge help to me with all my questions. And we met for lunch on Friday, so it will be great to see a friendly face when I arrive. DP was concerned about me being there by myself for a few days (he can't get time off work before the end of the month), but knowing that Jo will be in the apartment next door has put his mind at rest. How is the new thyroid drug treating you? Any sneezing?? I'm so pleased ARGC are happy for you to get going with IUI. [NB. Just seen your lovely PM - very many thanks indeed; I've now deleted what I wrote to you on here, and will reply properly to that during the week instead!]

*Jo11* - hope you've arrived safely in Athens. I promise to try not to be a burden to you & DH before DP arrives, btw - you won't even know I'm there, I promise!

*Di* - many thanks for your good wishes re my scan with Penny. Last Sunday was a long day, but all good. AF then showed up on Thursday (exactly on time for once); DR began Friday; and stims + Clexane began yesterday. So my little red dots are coming along nicely already. Yes, I'm going for IVF, but I guess we'll see what happens on the day. DP samples are variable &#8230; Penny has him on yet another course of ABs; now also high-dose vitamin E; so we're hoping these may make the difference. Last cycle we went half IVF/half ICSI. Fertilisation rate was similar for both, but they only transferred ICSI embryos.

Did you get your sample off to Penny? Great she made you feel so positive about future tx. I can't wait for you and Justine to get going again if TTCN doesn't work out &#8230; and if I can't wait, what must it be like for you?? It seems from your signatures that all three of us have been waiting almost a year or more since last cycle.

Thanks also for the tip about the "My Days" thing, btw. Last month I used the fertilityfriend.com website as suggested by Agate; and that, too, has a great mobile app associated with it, and does all the things it sounds like "My Days" does. (So anyone using FF.com may want to check it out - all your data & charts etc. get automatically transferred to your iPad/phone.)

*HMB* - fantastic news! Very, very good luck to you for your first (and let's hope only!) IUI! Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning. Fingers tightly crossed that follies are playing ball. Hope you enjoyed your siesta this afternoon!

*Becky* - how is using the CBM going - have you managed to work it out?

*Kuki* - you last posted a couple of weeks ago about an appointment, I think - how did it go?

*Neema* - how was the basting? Really hoping for a double line this month for you.

*Aspirational* - many congratulations on your engagement, and very good luck with SA following reversal &#8230; only another 4 weeks to wait. Fingers crossed it flies by for you. What did you decide to do about taking fertility drugs?

A big welcome to *Maisiemoo*. Sorry we've been so quiet recently &#8230; we're usually more chatty. And I'm sorry for your 3 failed cycles. I remember you from the May thread last year (I lurked, but was too timid to post) - so you'll probably recognize a few names on here &#8230; Curlyone, and Gladys, of course. Very good luck for your scan at Create - I hope they can help you. And good luck with the purchase of your new house! Perfect distraction while you wait for your appointments to come through.

*Elaine* - congrats on your BFP! Clearly it wasn't over - far from it! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months&#8230;

*Tommi* - are you still reading? Hope you're ok.

Hi to HHH, Teoroy, LJ, Lindz, Alexine, CD, Diesy, and everyone else.

So, I have begun my jabs at last - 4/day. Still getting to grips with the Arvekap and Menopur &#8230; I'm struggling not to get bubbles. Is it really terrible if I'm injecting any air in, or should I stop worrying about it??

My other news for anyone who remembers / is interested, is that I finally heard back from our PCT appeals committee about my NHS appeal (submitted more than 6 months ago!), and it was successful - they've approved my application for a second NHS-funded cycle. The news came the day before I was due to start stimming this week, and at such short notice we decided in the end not to cancel the Serum cycle (I was concerned that if we now go back into the NHS system, we probably wouldn't get going again for another 3 or 4 months, at least, and GP confirmed that was likely to be the case; and I didn't want to delay our next cycle any longer). But it does now mean that we'll have the reassurance of an NHS-funded cycle as a back-up if the Serum one doesn't work. Having given it up as a lost cause, we were completely gobsmacked. (Has anyone heard of any PCT in the country agreeing to fund fertility tx for a 41yr-old?!) Can't help feeling they'll be only too happy to withdraw it again at the slightest excuse.

Sorry, waffled on, as usual. Hope you're all ok. You girls have all been so supportive in the short time I've been an FF member, so my ongoing thanks to you all. Happy Sunday evening everyone.

SG x


----------



## 1972

Hi sofa girl 

Thanks for the welcome.   curly as been quiet of late - hello if you are lurking  , Gladys has had a litte one ! Last may seems a lifetime go!! 

I've never heard of anyone over 39 getting funding so thats great news   good luck with the jabs. 

I know a couple of serum girls, one in 2ww, one out there now having ET tomorrow. Heard some v positive things .

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## HMB

Sofagirl-that is fantastic news about your appeal and that you will be in Athens very soon. Hope you won't need to use the NHS afterall   

Back from bloods&scan. I won't get the call about next steps until afternoon. There was growth with the follies but not ready yet: 11, 7(so no change), and 4mm. Also have cyst-like things that must be chowing down on the FSH, one is 23mm  . Still not a prob tho. According to the scan Dr., my lining (7.8mm) and mucus are ready and great for ovulation, she was even wondering if I had already ovulated. This may not be good news, if my follies aren't ready for another 2-4 days. The bloods show oestradiol at 207 and LH at 2.6, so my body did not likely (I think) ovulate and is not going to do so today, phew. At least I don't think so. Those numbers seem more normal, like what I had during OI stimms this fall. My educated guess is no insemination tomorrow, maybe more menopur and another bloods& and scan in 2-3 days. Today is CD12. Any insight is welcome  . More later when I get THE CALL.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello dear friends,

I have written a long post on friday and I lost it. And got so pi**ed off and did not write again. I am sorry..

This week I have MW app on thurday and friday check up with diabeties and maternity consultants. I can not wait fo 20th week scan to find out all is okay with Toddy. My doppler turned up yesterday. SIl finally find it.. And now I can listen that Toddy is active and still okay..

Becky,
Come and see us any time.. DD breaks up for 2 weeks from friday onwards. I hope you are doing okay?

Jo,
Goodluck at Serum. I am sure this is going to be great.. Thinking of you..

Sofagirl,
So exciting and glad you will have Jo there for moral support.. Will certainly help..

LJ,
When is OTD? You doing any ealry testing?     

HMB,
I hope today is going well?

Justine,
I hope your thyroid is normal so you can just get on with txing.. 

CD,
Lovely to hear from you.. Who looks after darling when you are at work? Mum? 

Sending lots of love and luck to you all.. I should send this out before I lose it again.. 

KUkixx


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
When I used to younger I used to ovulate a lot earlier.. AS I have got older my body takes longer to ovulate. Like day15+..some times day 17.. CD12 is early.. Thinking of you.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## sofagirl

Thanks Maisie, HMB and Kuki.

HMB - I'm afraid all those numbers still mean nothing to me, but if my cycle lengths are anything to go by, like Kuki, I seem to be ovulating much later the older I get.  GOOD LUCK for the call!!

Kuki - lovely to hear from you.  Sorry you lost your post.  (For future reference, can you "Save as Draft" half-way through?)  Good luck for MW appt on Thursday and check-ups on Friday, and great you have your doppler now to keep a check on how Toddy is doing.  Do you have a date yet for 20th week scan?

Hi to everyone else.  Enjoy the sunshine!

SG x


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies - sorry to have been so silent for a while. I'm still reading but have really struggled recently with the dreaded tooth problem, which has had its complications. I will catch up properly but just wanted to say hi and send lots of      for all of you!

Diesy also say hi and sends      She will drop by soon.

I have an appointment this afternoon with the consultant about a plan for IVF. Starting to get nervous now!

Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

SG,
Thank you hun. 17th of April is the day for 20th week scan. It seems such a long time to wait. 
Argh I just wrote my dairy and lost it all and left it.. so very annoying.. I am presing some thing wrongly I am sure. I do touch type. And it seems something trigger the bloody clearing the screen..

Tommi,
Good luck for the aft meeting.

Love. KUKIXX


----------



## HMB

Thanks Kuki & Sofagirl


----------



## neema

HMB - Glad that you are stimming for IUI hope all it goes well good luck     

CD - Good to hear from you and glad that baby Elijah doing great too.

Justine - I have been on clomid since April last year apart from Oct, Nov and Jan this year. It's been ok apart from a couple of cysts that disappeared on their own. All the best for this month   

Sofagirl - Thanks hun and i also hope that the Serum guys work their magic on you...fingers crossed for you. Wow...fab news the NHS have recently been granting IVF to women over 40, which is great.   

Jo_11- Hope that this is the one that works for you, enjoy Athens too.    

Kuki - Hope that you are feeling much better. 

AFM- I finally ovulated on CD17 and i am 5dpo, we are going away for a few days to suffolk later in the week so i am happy i will have my mind on other things than symptom spotting.

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi ladies - thanks for asking after me..

Quick update..I ended up testing (very early) and have now had 2 faint positives on an early response test and 1 today saying 1-2 weeks on a Clearblue. Second one fainter than the first so am worried but have booked in for hcg tomorrow and Thurs. Please send some sticky vibes up to Yorkshire  

PS am only 9dp3dt..naughty I know!

LJ x x x


----------



## jo_11

LJ:  You naughty, naughty girl... but    Sending some  from Greece.

Sofagirl:   Don't be silly, you're more than welcome to spend some time with DH and I... he's spending a lot of time on the PS3 already (zzzz).  And thanks for the thanks (IYSWIM); no problem.

Neema:  All the best for the dreaded 2ww; symptom spotting is nigh on impossible!

HMB:  Best of luck... it sounds a bit like you have a couple more days to go.

Justine:  How d'it go with Argy?  Heard back from Penny yet??  It seems very busy here at the mo.

Di:  Hope you're well love; how are those pups coming along?

Hi to Kuki, Becky, CD, aspirational, lindz, Alexine, Tommi, Hopex3, maisy and any one else I've inadvertently missed.

AFM, first scan today and not a lot going on so far.  Another scan tomorrow, then we'll probably leave it 2-3 days Penny says before looking again.  Ho hum, hope all's OK in there.  I'm beginning to doubt the count of 11 at my baseline scan in London   

Jo
x


----------



## neema

LJ - Congratulations hun.... fantastic news  . I  that the embies keep growing stronger and sending you a tonne of sticky dust      

Jo_11 - I know the 2WW is hell...hope that your follies will be nice and plump on your next scan, don't worry about the quantity it's the quality that counts  

Jo_11 - Sorry i made a mistake wasn't on clomid in Nov, Dec and January.


----------



## HMB

LJ, very exciting! HcG test now too   

Thanks Neema and Jo_11  

Justine, any news from the clinic? How is the clomid?

Got the call and I am to do 2 days of 3vials Menopur, surprise, surprise  . Will do the early morn bloods and scan on Wednesday. Then another call, hopefully this will be IT, and the follies will have played ball and gotten to 18mm+


----------



## Kuki2010

LJ,
Wonderful news.. You are pregnant!!!     For HCG numbers.. 
Love. KUkixx


----------



## justineb

LJ - whoooo hoooo!!        Fantastic news. So wonderful! Praying for a sticky one for you.  Lovely to get this news on a really beautiful sunny day. It lifts my heart.........I thought being hungry was a good sign (I remember Poppy said the same). I also hope it bodes well for the other ladies at Serum now.......

Jo 11, hang on in there, hope your follies grow (the 11 must be in there some where!), great news that the apartment is nice and the President was better than the Alex.  If you stim for 13 days, does that mean you'll be in the apartment til then I wonder?

SG, are you in Athens now as well?

Neema, thinking of you in another 2ww. Fingers crossed  for you hun

HMB, hope those follies grow!

Hi Alexine, Kuki, Becky, Poppy, Lindz, CD

I am on day 3 of clomid today (seem Ok on it so far), I will have a scan on Saturday (day 9), they said they would just see how follies were and let me ovulate normally and time insemination around that.  My TSH was 2.37 and free T4 was 16.5 (so both are ok now and heading in right direction).ARGC said they wouldn't recommend tx unless TSH was under 2.5, I am to carry on taking thyroid meds.

Justine xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

LJ                  bond to be great news if your getting 1-2 weeks now!! Think its sticking!!!!

Jo11 - hoep you dont have to stimm for too long hom xxxxx

JustineB - good luck with the clomid, i still have a months supply here - what day do you start taking them on? Cant remember the protocol now, is it day 3 or 5? i might give mine a last go next monthas I know DH is def here.

AFM - redundancy, am in pool of one, for my job. But am in total pool where they are losing 6 out of 9 different posts, so might be ok. Have apllied for another job which is a promotion, desperately hope that i get it, even an interview at this point!!!! So dont want to have to move to london for work, that would mena an end to any donor egg hopes as no maternity pay for two years and I couldnt do it alone in london as well as having a new job.  Feeling a bit desperate. Really need just one lucky break (actully two - natural bfp and  new, great job in local area)

Love to y'all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## justineb

Hi Hope x3, I was given 5x 50mg Clomid tablets to start on either day 2 or 3 of cycle and take for 5 days. You might as well use them up and give it a go if DH is there next month.

Justine xx


----------



## jo_11

LJ:  Did you go for an HCG test today??

Hopex3:  I'm with Justine; I'd take the Clomid if I were you as well... rude not to take advantage of that window.  Fingers crossed on the job front   

Justine:  Good news about your thyroid results, and that Clomid is going well... are you making sure you're eating lots of iron-rich foods to help lining (the cordyceps will help as well I guess)?

Sofagirl:  What time d'you get in tomorrow night?  There's talk of another meal out 

HMB:  Best of luck with your scan tomorrow... glad to see the doctors agreed with us re stims 

Hope everyone else is well.

Jo
x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Jo-11 - mixed emotions today as started bleeding (thankfully brown not red) so was panicking it was a loss. Then got hcg back of 100 which looks great for day12 post EC. So all hinges on Thursday (won't get result til Fri lunch). Progesterone good too at 55 so Penny says change nothing

Thanks for all the lovely good wishes ladies.. A bit me, me, me at the mo but sure you understand!

LJ x


----------



## Mish3434

LJ, Good luck for Friday      thinking of you    


Shelley x


----------



## jo_11

LJ:  Hmm, can see why it's mixed emotions, however (as I'm totally sure you know) brown blood is most likely those embies just bedding in their home.  Fingers crossed for Friday's result... how come a day's delay?


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies

Sorry for being hopeless poster. H has decided to drop his daytime naps unless im pushing him in buggy 

LJ - fab news hun so thrilled for u! Good luck for Fri x

Jo - hope all is going well in Athens. I always had to stim for longer so keeping everything crossed for those follies to grow x

Justine - lots of luck with your IUI. Your FSH would have been low for me so try not to worry x

Kuki - good luck for yr scan. Are u finding out the flavour?

Di - gorgeous puppies - so cute! How much longer will they be with u? Are u planning on cycling at serum? X

Neema - got everything crossed for u hun x

CD - lovely to hear from u. Would love to see a pic of your LO if you're happy to post one on here x

Lindz - how are u feeling hun? Are the meds helping? When do you go on mat leave?

Hope - wow well done on the diet. Started mine last week & ive lost 6lbs in 2 weeks - no doubt it will slow down a bit now though! Hope everything is ok on the job front x

Sarah - will send u the pjs & a few other bits as soon as I can x

Alexine - did u get any joy with the clinic after your complaint?

Becky - hope u can get started soon hun

HMB - good luck with yr tx - hope all goes smoothly

SG - are u in Athens too? If so good luck!

Tommi - hope you're feeling better, sounds horrible

Hello to anyone ive missed x

AFM - paed appt was good. Harry on more meds & had a really good week last week. This week has not been so good but no idea why! Got follow up in a few weeks. Loving the weather - lots of buggy walks. Havent really started any baby grps yet as would prob spend the entire time feeding!

Take care everyone x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Wow LJ!  Massive congratulations!    It will take time to sink in.  Even 6 months after my first ever positive pee stick I still can't believe that I'm going to be a mummy!  I'm so pleased for you.  LJ, don't worry about the bleeding. I tested positive 8dp3dt and started bleeding that very same day, also brown.  I also bled on and off right upto 13 weeks, sometimes bright red too but they could never find anything wrong.  I know seeing blood is very scary but try not to worry.  Penny told me that about 75% of her pg ladies bleed.  Your hcg sounds fab - mine was 104 14 days post EC but then rose extremely rapidly.  Are you having more bloods in a couple of days? 

Jo - Good luck with the follie-growing.    Sorry they don't seem to be playing ball at the moment.  Sounds like you're having a great time in Athens meeting up with the other Serumites.  You're there too aren't you Sofagirl? Wishing you masses of luck as well.    Unfortunately when I went over there were strikes so I missed meeting up with anyone - made a flying visit, literally, with the plane landing at 2:15am and me getting the 2:10pm flight back 12 hours later!  Was most disappointed to have missed drinks by the rooftop pool at the President.  

Also good luck HMB and Justine with your follie-growing!    Justine - Penny normally replies to emails the same day, but she is so busy that occasionally she misses one.  If I were you I would re-send your email just in case.

HHH - Why no maternity pay for 2 years?  As long as you are in post before getting pregnant you are still entitled to maternity pay... the law changed a couple of years ago.

Hi Poppy, nice to see you on here.   Meds are helping a little, the Ranitidine is at least stopping the burning and throwing up on an empty stomach and I've tried Metoclopramide and Domperidone to try and help my stomach motility but I'm still suffering from gastroparesis - basically my stomach has gone on strike and the food just sits there until it comes back up!  I'm intending to work as long as I can - I need the money as the last couple of months when I was off were on half pay.  Glad to hear that Harry is feeling a bit better.  I've had good days where I haven't thrown up at all and then today has been a bad day and I haven't been able to keep anything down.

Hi Kuki, Becky, Sarah, Neema, CD and everyone else. 

Love Lindz xxx


----------



## poppy40

blimey Lindz - you poor thing   (Back on PC for a bit so can do smileys ). Will it resolve itself after you've had the baby? Harry is on ranitidine and domperidone as well as colief and gaviscon. We're meant to be trying to drop the gav this week but will see how he is, Justine recommended some fab probiotics for him and they've definitely helped his gut motility - my GP is now recommending them to various patients babies so thanks Justine!   xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Aw bless him, Poppy.   Isn't it funny that Harry and I are both on the same meds! I can't keep the gaviscon down but take Rennies with the Ranitidine as it gives me heartburn for half an hour after taking it... what an irony! If they give the meds I'm on to new babies it makes me worry less about them affecting my little one... doctors only prescribe them in pregnancy as a last resort i.e., "if the benefits outweigh the risks".  I've been told the acid reflux and stomach paralysis "should" resolve itself after I've had the baby, but I'm scared it won't.  I'm so sick of not being able to gulp down a drink without it coming straight back up, and I'm getting food envy now as I've got my appetite back.  I so desperately want to be able to eat and drink properly again... it doesn't help that I was something of a   before getting pregnant!  I wonder if the probiotics will help me too?  What's he on?


----------



## LJyorkshire

Poppy and Lindz - lovely to see my old pals here. Poppy you really encouraged me to keep going  after my first BFN..thank you  

Linz and Harry - praying for happy stomachs..  Linz - luvvin the link piggy ..oink..think that needs to be my avatar..eating for 4 until I'm told any different!

Mish - thank you 

Jo-11 ..they are testing Thursday blood but short staffed so won't be able to process the result til Friday (had to do 70 mile round trip to get a blood test..Grr!). Penny wants me to repeat progesterone early next week (not sure if she wants repeat hcg then too). Just happy she is on the ball..have never had a progesterone test before other than maybe when stimming??)

Oops bang goes my early night!

LJ x


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - you should come & stay with me for a bit. Am getting good with the meds! Poor h has seven syringe loads a day so he must think everyone has stuff syringed into them. They also px omneprazole for babies too! He's on Biocare infant probiotics but they must do an adult version will ask justine. Think they wld be a good idea for your poor tummy. X

LJ - aww thanks hun. This thread & FF has been a god send. Dont think Harry would be here without it. Im telling anyone who will listen to head to Serum;-) sticky vibes for thurs x
Jo - sounds so much more relaxing than ARGC bootcamp. Good luck hun x

Xx


----------



## Kuki2010

LJ,
Just stay posiitve. All will be fine.. Thinking of you..   

Lindz, 
Poor you.. What a luck.. I am sure after baby is here it will all go away.. All the bloody hormons.. And everyone reacts to it differently.. Every pregnanyc different.. I di dnot have any problems any of the things I am having now.. I really thing cos I am a lot older is one the reasons for them.. Can not wait for baby to come out and done with it.. Already had enough with it all.. Not enjoying it one bit.. I cannot imagine how you are feeling.    . 10 more or so weeks for you.. Haning in there..    

Poppy,
Poor little darling Harry.. I really hope it will get better soon.. So you and harry can relax and enjoy..   

Jo and SG sending you both     

Got to go and get on with tax back issues.. Got to send it out this week. As usual left it for last minute again.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hey ladies   


sorry been rubbish at keeping up   


congrats LJ   
hugs to Harry    - and you poor Lindz - it's all worth it in the end   
Kuki - hope you are feeling better   


Big hello to everyone and good luck xxxxx


Miss MJ is walking now but still no teeth!! I updated my profile pic - I took this photo yesterday - it's so sunny!


----------



## HMB

Kizzymouse, she is so adorable  

I am pretty tired today, DP didn't let me sleep last night and I had the early morning bloods and scan   . I have the results so just waiting for a call from my Doc's office about next steps. One follie is 15mm, so almost ready. The other 2 are smaller, 6 & 9mm. My lining went from 7.8 on Monday to 7.2mm today. Not a big change, but I think I'll look up what foods etc are good for upping/maintaining lining. My lining was ready for ovulation on Monday, way early. Any suggestions are welcome. Estradiol is 270 and LH is .5 (kinda low!). She said estrodial demonstrates that the follies grew (was 207 Monday). Oh!! Just got the call. I am to do one more jab of 3 vials of menopur tonight and then go back for bloods and scan tomorrow/Thursday morning. Gosh I hope this means insemination on Friday/Saturday


----------



## justineb

LJ, your hcg is great! Hope bloood goes away & you get some comfort from Lindz's experience. 

HMB, i suggest proteins for your follies, milk, yoghurt, whey, fish, chicken etc & plenty of it! 

Jo11 hang on in there hun, am sure Penny's magic will be all around u! 

Lindz, studies show probiotics are safe in pregnancy & infancy, adult version of Harry's would be bioacidophilus forte by biocare.  More for bowel health than stomach itself, but do help the whole system balance. 

Kizzy, Mollie is looking gorgeous & v clever to walk so soon! 

Poppy, hope to see you in a bit. 

Love to everyone, justine xx


----------



## neema

LJ - Fantastic news and your hcg level is great....the brown blood is just old blood...i won't worry. Wishing you a healthy 8 months ahead and enjoy being pregnant  

Poppy - Awww, hope Harry gets well soon...it must be nice taking him out for walks in the buggy in this lovely weather

Lindz - Not too long to go now   i am sure all that you have gone through will be forgotten once you hold your bundle of joy  

HMB, Jo_11, Sofagirl & Justine - Sending you         energy

Kizzy - Mollie is growing ever so fast....must be an exciting time for you her and for you watching her walk  

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## HMB

LJ, over 100 is great  . Will be thinking of you for your results Friday


----------



## HMB

Thanks Justine, as always, you have good advice  . I am drinking milk now


----------



## poppy40

UK-based ladies, would you mind signing this petition to recruit more NHS midwives? Thanks 

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/13716

Mich - is there anywhere on FF this could be posted to get as many people signing up as possible?

Many thanks xx

/links


----------



## HMB

Ok! action! Here's my update  . Bloods up to 342, LH still .5. Follie on right is 17mm, follie on left is 11mm. Lining back up a bit to 7.6mm. Cyst thingy is 24mm, but not a prob. I do the trigger at 6pm, ovitrelle---no more stimms, yeah!   . Friday is "rest day", no drugs. Saturday we go to the American Hospital at 8:30am. DP is first, of course. Then I am on at 10am. Will be out of there by 11am. Gotta remember to ask the Doc (Dr Tibi) for prescription for Beta HcG test and if I need some progesterone. Never met him, but he has been in the fertility unit for a while I think. 

So DP and I can go to the mairie (city hall) and figure out dates for April. I think OTD will be April 11, so would love April 5, 6, 9 or 10th. After that, dunno whether I'll be pregnant or doing another cycle  . We could also pick April 16 or 17. After that, hmmmm. Might have to pick first week in May. Gotta think about this...


----------



## hopehopehope

Hmb, hope you have two healthy eggs in there- good luck for
Saturday!!


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone know how reactivate Charter VIP membership. Mine expired last week (didn't get around to renewing it quickly enough!). Can't seem to add or reactivate it under the 'paid subscription' bit of profile - any ideas? !

Thanks xx

Justine - lovely to see you yesterday and thank you for Harry's gorgeous pressies, I hope I can return the favour very soon  xx

HMB - good luck hun


----------



## poppy40

Kizzy - ah clever girl Molly bless her! DS1 didn't walk til he was over 2 - was bloomin heavy to carry about!  Have heard that the later they get teeth the stronger they are 

LJ - any news on your beta hcg? Hope all is going well   x

Jo - how is sunny Athens? - sounds like the way forward to do tx - lovely weather, sightseeing, good food and great company  xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Hey ladies,

Well I am not quite 40 but I am not far off so I thought I woud join this thread.  I know some of you from other threads.

For those who don't know me, I have had 3 fresh cycles at OFU all ended in BFN and 1 FET at OFU which again ended in BFN.

DH and I recently went to Athens and currently I am doing a mock cycle to see if using Gestone will help my body to retain the progesterone.  I have to say I am having nightmares about injecting the Gestone and I am hoping that is not going to be as bad as I keep thinking it is going to be.

Penny is currently looking for a donor for us and if all goes well with this mock cycle that will be the route we go down.  DH and I are praying that this works for us as we can't afford to keep going, finances are at the lowest they can be and with me out of a job in May not a great time to be trying to find more money.  Have an interview tomorrow but also how do you start a new job knowing you are about to embark on IVF yet again!?!?

I know LJ you are on this thread, been thinking about you loads (plus DH keeps asking if you had tested yet) I really hope with all my heart you get the BFP you so deserve.  I know I only met you and your DP once but could tell straight away what  a lovely set of parents you would be. So everything is crossed for you.

Love to all
xx

p.s Poppy lovely to be joining you on another thread.  I hope your little one is doing well xxx


----------



## Mish3434

poppy40 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know how reactivate Charter VIP membership. Mine expired last week (didn't get around to renewing it quickly enough!). Can't seem to add or reactivate it under the 'paid subscription' bit of profile - any ideas? !
> 
> HMB - good luck hun


Hi, Charter Membership is no longer being renewed, have a look at this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282482.msg4904669#new

Sorry
Shelley xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

LJ – any news yet on your HCG levels.I saw everything was going along well, Hope the bleeding has stopped and the levels are rising. 

Jo-11 – How is Athens treating you? Hope everything is going well and follies are doing their thing! 

Sofa-girl – hope all is going well with you, when is your EC etc? Lovely that you have some good company (JO-11) until DH arrives.

HMB – Good luck for your IUI this weekend. The follies are a good size so FX.

Justine – hope you’re not so down now. It is hard each month when AF arrives.

HHH – how is the weight loss going? Sorry to hear about poss redundancy, not good to have the extra stress. 

Neema - are you on your 2ww now? Hope your break makes you nice and relaxed and takes your mind off things.

Kissy – Mollie is beautiful and walking already! She is going to be a heartbreaker!

Poppy – I’m pleased little H is getting some relief now. The pups are 4 weeks this weekend. We will be advertising them Sunday, we already have 2 interested future homes. They leave us in 4 more weeks. Yes I’m seriously thinking Serum, got to send sample off first.

Sarah – how are you, hun?

Hi to Freeze, Lindz, Diesy, Becky, Kuki, CD and anyone else I’ve missed.

AFM – AF arrived today so sorting my sample out for Penny. I also saw my GP yesterday to arrange some blood tests that she also requires. The only ones I couldn’t get done one the NHS were Iodine and Selenium, has anyone had these tests done, if so where? All ideas welcome.

Love Di XXX


----------



## jo_11

Freeze:  Welcome   Don't be scared of the Gestone/Prontogest, I much prefer the injections to the bum bullets... Once you start you'll be OK, promise   When d'you have to start these?  Sounds like Penny's making sure things are 'just so' for you.

Poppy:  Sunny Athens is lovely thanks   Very relaxing for a cycle.  I haven't thought about work once!  Actually, maybe once, and that's in case we end up having to stay longer than we thought (i.e. how to write the email to say this  ).  Sounds like H is doing swimmingly now that you have him on the AB etc.  Pleased to hear this.

Lindz:  Lovely to hear from you.  Sounds like kiddies' AB are the way forward!

HMB:  All the very, very best for basting day!  

LJ:  Eagerly awaiting your updated news... Penny is THRILLED by all the recent BFPs 

Di:  Hello love!  I bet the pups are ADORABLE.  Not sure about those vit tests, other than just using a private clinic, sorry.  

Hopex3:  How are things going with you; when d'you hear the job news?

Justine:  Is the scan on Saturday?    Bit jealous you got a cuddle with the lovely H; ah well, some other time maybe.  

Kizzy:  MJ is just GORG!  Bless her.

Alexine:  Are you still reading??  Hope all's well   

Sofagirl:  Hope to catch up with you tomorrow maybe?

Kuki:  I've just been reading through your diary; Toddy has certainly been making you work for this... can't believe you're so far along already.

Scan tomorrow, so we'll know a little bit more about what's going on.  Feel massively relaxed here though, it has to be said... may have to set my alarm to stumble next door otherwise I may sleep in.  Scan times are v relaxed though; any time between 09:30-13:00  

Hi to Neema, Sarah, Becky and everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## Praying4asibling

Hey jo I have to start the injections on Monday. I keep looking on u tube to see if there are any clips to watch but have only seen one and on that clip the nurse had drawn on the lady where to inject.  So worried I sm going to do it in the wrong place or hit a nerve!!

I know I need to man up!!!!

Xx


----------



## jo_11

Freeze:  I've used PIO on two cycles and have never hit a nerve... not heard of anyone hitting a nerve either.  I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## justineb

Evening Ladies

I can report that baby Harry is just scrumptious and I got some lovely smiles and had some cuddles. I am hoping he will bring us some luck! He's very very cute........ Poppy is having to work very hard to keep him happy and fed!

HMB, good luck for your trigger! Looks like ARGC will be making me go au natrel with natural ovulation - I will find out more on Saturday when I have my scan, I hope some follies are growing!

Jo11 - glad you are relaxing into Athenian life and plenty of zzzzzzzzz (and the rest  ) and that you've seen the acropolis and that it's more relaxing than ARGY bootcamp. When we were @ Serum in December we found a lovely restaurant in a road, back from the main road nearly opposite the Hilton that sold modern Cretan food (owned by a celebrity chef), it's called Alatsi in English. It was the best Greek food I've ever had, with a brilliant atmosphere and with amazing home made ice cream in just wonderful flavours. Their website is http://www.alatsi.gr/ Phone number is 210 7210 501 - it wasn't that cheap though, cost us about £100 Euros I think. You'd need to book as it gets busy.

Freeze - welcome (I personally hate the progesterone injections, I am not like Jo11!!. I'd recommend Emla cream for numbing the area (it was the only way I could do it). Outer top quadrant is what you are aiming for. Warm the vials first in your bra (if it comes in glass vials like gestone) as that helps too. I did find U tube clips when I searched on how to give intramuscular injections in buttocks (nice). Goodluck.

Di, I have picked myself up a bit and at least feel like I am doing something now with the IUI.............only 4 more weeks to go with the pups! Sad but i know that means tx is an option then. Hope you get your sample away soon to Serum.

SG- wondering how you are getting on?

Neema, hi hun, hope basting goes OK and you get some luck this month, you deserve it you really do

LJ, goodluck for Friday, thinking of you

Justine xx

/links


----------



## poppy40

Thanks Mish  - I'd better get clearing out my inbox then as its several thousand % over capacity 

Helllooo Freeze - lovely to see you over here too  How exciting you'll be starting tx at Serum too  Did you have a Greek hysto in the end? If I was you, I'd go for the job as normal & you can cross that bridge when you come to it - you could always say you need to have time off for an op for 'gynae problems' - usually people won't ask for details especially if they're a bloke  Lots of luck for your interview & for the jabbing! Let us know how you get on x

Neema - hi hun, hoping you get those two lines this month    

Di - aww I bet it must be hard raising those pups and then having to hand them over. I had a quick look at TDL and they do Iodine & Selenium tests - http://www.tdlpathology.com/test-information/a-z-test-list/s You should be able to get the blood forms from them and send it back through post (if you have nice practice nurses who will draw the bloods for you) if you can't get to London to do it in person.

Jo - you'll have to come over for cuddles with H! He loved his Auntie Justine! definitely wasn't keen on one of my other friends today & just screamed until she handed him back  Athens sounds lovely & relaxing, I do LOVE Greece, the islands are just stunning! Lots of luck with your scan tomorrow - hopefully they are responding to the holiday vibe    

Justine - aww thanks hun, he loved his cuddles with you - hoping he brings you lots of luck!  Good luck for your scan on Sat    

Love to everyone xx

/links


----------



## Praying4asibling

Hey poppy, I didn't need a hystocopy in the end. Penny is convinced the progesterone is the problem. This is why she is trying me on the injections before going for a real cycle.  She thinks I wasn't absorbing the cyclogest. If these injections don't work then we will have to give up :-(
Xx


----------



## Treaco

Hi Girls can I join you.


Bit of history from me is me and DH are both 41, have a 5yr old boy from FET but before having him, had 5 natural IUI all negative, 4 medicated IUI all negative, 1 IVF negative, 1 IVF bfp but miscarried at 11wks and then got our son from our last Frozen eggs.  We would love to have another baby especially after my husband had a tumour in his lung last year and had to get part of his lung removed.


Spoke to my doctor last week about it and he is going to do the 21day test again so when my P starts have to book an appointment with the nurse for it and then think after that we're going to try and get an appointment with GCRM in Glasgow for round about July to get started for IVF.  I'm hoping my doctor will agree to either do some of the tests or pay for some of our drugs.


I look forward to getting to know you all and hope 2012 is a lucky year for everyone.


Michelle xx


----------



## poppy40

Freeze - will keep everything crossed for you . The main thing is that Penny will do everything possible to get to the bottom of any problems so they can be fixed   Have Pmd Faithope to suggest a few extra tests for her & her DH so she may be in touch with you - have recommended she does the Serum 7 in 1 test which includes hidden C and poss goes for an aquascan with Penny. Take care hun xx

Treaco/Michelle - hello & welcome! I've got a 5 yr old (soon to be 6) and have just had a LO at 41. Sorry to hear about your DH bless him & good luck for getting all your tests done x


----------



## IwillKeepTrying

Hello ladies, new here, and my profile is in my signature, but just to say, I'm glad to be here, for support and advice. Maybe I can even offer some of my own.

Apologies upfront as I have also just joined some other forums for the same reasons, but it's all good and there's so much information out there, I thought better to spread myself out a bit.

Here's my details
Me: 41.4, never smoked, never drank, healthy, 50kg
DH: 53, healthy, moderate mobility counts
Us: since 2011, 3 failed IUIs, 3 failed IVFs, never pregnant, devastated and desperate
1st IVF: no mature eggs
2nd IVF: 2 mature eggs, 1 fertilized, did not grow
3rd IVF 13 eggs retrieved, 2 mature, neither fertilized

So now we're pinning all our hopes on egg improvement via DHEA and other vitamins (which I never take except Folic Acid).  DH takes them and we believe his SA readings indicate he's mostly ok.

So what kind of experiences do you ladies have, positive and neutral, about DHEA, CoQ10, HGH, TCM, or anything else?

We currently live in Singapore, and as it's ethically 70% Chinese, we have TCM everywhere.  But our doctor and the TCM doctor told use that TCM, both acupuncture and herbal teas, do not really help with egg quality, more with the implantation following ET. 

But science can only do so much. Some is luck, chance, divine intervention.


----------



## HMB

Hiya Iwillkeeptrying  . What is your diagnosis? Low ovarian reserve? Low AMH/high FSH? I can't answer to all your questions, but the other ladies here know about all the things you listed. I am using all the Zita West vits which cover the fish oils, Q10 etc. All that stuff is highly recommended. Melatonin is supposed to help with egg quality as well. There should be a link to a file on FF with a good summary, just can't think of it at this moment. I also take royal jelly until ovulation (or until iui/EC). Have you had a hysteroscopy? You should seriously consider doing the Greek hidden uterine infections test with a sample from your menstrual blood. If you have one of these infections (not really detectable via regular vaginal swipe test) it can cause fertility problems. 

Good luck Treaco and Freeze.

Hiya Kuki, Alexine, Sarahessex, neema, Diesy  

Justine, wow that is really cool that you may be doing natural ovulation for the IUI  . I thought they might do that for me too, but they had me do ovitrelle/trigger last night. We will both be at the hospital Saturday. Hoping for double digit follies for you   

Jo_11, it does sound like being in Athens with Serum for tx is the way to go. So glad that you are having a zen experience, or I should say Dyonisos  . 

Sofagirl, I hope your cycle is going well in Athens  

Dyellowcar, I am curious about the selenium and iodine tests. Let us know how it goes. Good luck with the (messy) sample, been there!  . I wish I could get one of those puppies!

Thanks for the optimism, Poppy and HHH  
Well, thanks to you all for the support    

Question, did any of you stop baby aspirin on day of IUI or EC? I just rechecked one of Agate's files, and it doesn't look like stopping for 1-2 days is part of the protocol. I was just thinking that it's not smart to take something that thins blood the day you are having an intervention and can potentially bleed. I got 9 blissful hours of sleep last night.   . I hope to go to the store and pick up some duck (I live in France afterall) and salmon for this weekend to help both of us for our big day tomorrow. I am going for a run this morning. After that, may only go running once early next week, then keep all to low impact exercise. I need something now though. Penny was very adamant that I NOT stop exercise. She believes it's good for my system and only helps with my tx/ttc, but said not to do anything that hurts.  So I will be transitioning to walking/light pilates & mostly yoga for 2ww.


----------



## neema

Di - Hope that Penny can work her magic on you soon...good luck for ttc naturally in the meantime    . I am 9dpo so it is a nice time to be going away as symptom spotting goes up a notch around now for me  . I don't think i have ever had an Iodine or selenium test, Penny sounds very thorough!!.

HMB - Glad that all is going well, enjoy your drug free day. Fingers croosed for you for tomorrow      
Justine -  Awww thanks hun, you too...hope the scan goes well and you will be PUPO when i get back on friday and fingers crossed for you  

Poppy - I hope so too hun, if not this month any time soon is would be great  . Baby H sounds lovely   keep up your good work and he will soon outgrow all his allergies....i wish we were travelling your way, i would love to see him and give him a cuddle   

Jo_11 - Hope you get great news about your follies today and you will be PUPO when i get back....      

Sofagirl -       you too will be PUPO when i get back  

LJ - I'm sure those sticky embies are embedding themselves wonderfully...it could be twins, how exciting!!!.

Welcome to Freeze, Iwill keeptrying and Treaco and good luck with ttc, i'm sure you will get your questions answered on the board.

Hi to Sarah, Kuki, Hopex3, Gladys,CD, Lindz and everyone else.

Have a lovely week....looking forward to catching up with you all next friday.xx


----------



## sofagirl

Hi all

Just a quick update from me as you've all been so kind in asking after me.

I arrived in Athens on Wednesday.  Slight change of schedule:  very little sleep the night before so stupidly missed flight (that was an expensive extra half hour in bed!), but managed to squeeze onto the next one; and now staying with a friend just outside Athens 'til DP arrives tomorrow – when we will move into Penny's other apartment next door to Jo as planned.  Had first scan on Wednesday afternoon when I arrived – nothing much doing, but only day 4 of stims, so to be expected.  Next scan is this afternoon, when Penny will up my stims if necessary (though she's not expecting to have to, even though I'm on such a low dose – one of the benefits of being slightly PCO, I guess).

Very relaxed and having a lovely time ... as Jo says, it's not like doing a cycle at all; much more of a holiday – can highly recommend to anyone who's considering coming here for tx.  We've also arranged a week with friends on Antiparos post-Athens, so hopefully that will help 2WW fly by (assuming we get that far, of course – hate to presume anything at this early stage), and are not due to fly back to UK 'til 14th.  (Again, I can recommend this – tagging on a mini-break at the end of tx means that even if we're in Athens for longer than expected, as many are, we won't have the cost of changing flights, re-organising work etc. – takes some of the potential stress out of cycling abroad.)  So we are effectively having our summer holiday early this year, and I already know that I shan't want to come home!

Many, many thanks to all of you for your very kind thoughts and good wishes.  A big welcome to the newcomers, and I promise to catch up properly soon.  In the meantime I am thinking of you all.

SG x


----------



## HMB

Sofagirl, that sounds fantastic. Crossing fingers for good follies for you  

Totally forgot to mention that I got night sweats last during the first 2 hours of sleep.  . Guess it's the ovitrelle or something.

xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies  

SG - that all sounds super to me! Great that you don't have to rush back or anything and can just relax while you're there. I have everything crossed for you. 

HMB - everything crossed for you too! 

IWillKeepTrying and Michelle - hi, good to see you on here. Lots of luck for you on your journeys!

Big   to everyone. I hope treatments/treatment breaks are going well and AF is in her rightful place... i.e. with the ones that want to welcome her and leaving the rest of us alone!

I found out on Monday that my consultant wants me to have a hysteroscopy before I move onto IVF. He wants to see if he can find a cause of the spotting I have after IUI. Interestingly he suggested I ask what you ladies think on here! I had already emailed Penny and she also suggested a hysteroscopy for failed implantation. I'll be paying about £1700 for the op here. My consultant said he would do it on the NHS but my PCT refuses to pay because I'm not married. Nothing like good old fashioned prejudice is there! Anyway, how does that compare with what I would pay in Athens? And do you have any ideas about the kind of tests I should ask for? He wants to do a biopsy and scratch. I was pleased that he suggested the same as Penny. Thanks for any advice you can offer ladies!

Txx


----------



## Tommi

Hi and welcome to Freeze as well  

Sorry, I know I've missed some so saying hi and   to all!

Txx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Tommi

The Serum hysto is 1500 Euros but is generally considering to be a lot more thorough than the UK ones. The Greek hysto's often pick things up in ladies that have already had an "all-clear" hysto in UK. In Greece they will look for scar tissue or tissue with poor blood supply and cut it all away..as well as the implantation grooves - you even get a DVD showing the little scissors! I think in the Uk its more about just removing any obvious polyps etc. Flights will cost maybe £45-120 each way so probably not much in it cost-wise. Penny likes you to do it after a period but before ovulation so if you are regular you could pre-book fights and get a good deal. I had a hysto at Serum in Jan and just had my first cycle there..got first ever BFP (3 failed attempts in UK). Still waiting to see if my hcg rising ok but I can't recommend the hysto in Athens highly enough. I flew over without DP and was fine even though was my first visit to Athen so was apprehensive - I got John, Serum's driver, to pick me up and he ferried me to clinic / hospital etc which made it very easy. I would recommend you stay overnight the day of your hysto as you can be a bit sore and bleed a bit so not that pleasant on a plane. Hotels range from 25 Euros to 125 Euros but you can get something nice for around 70. PM me if you have any more questions

PS Still waiting for test results..NHS managed to not mark me down as "fast-track" even though I saw the nurse write it on the form cos I'd had some bleeeding. Thankfully bleeding has stopped. 

LJ x


----------



## jo_11

LJ:  How annoying re your result!  I assume though that they've done the test (rather than let the blood hang around), so I guess the fast-track it is the result to you?  Are there any heads you can bang together??

Tommi:  I second what LJ says re the hysto at Serum... there have been quite a few ladies who've had issues picked up in Greece that the UK has overlooked.  Also, I think this would be v good ahead of IVF; there are even some UK clinics (Lister and Guy's spring to mind) who are doing a uterine 'scratch' ahead of ET; it's like giving the uterus a nudge springs it into action.  Good luck!

x


----------



## dyellowcar

Poppy - thanks for the info. I emailed the clinic today and am waiting for a reply. I'm not sure how important the 2 tests are, but it's best to get them all done if I can. Super jealous of all the cuddles that are being offered out. LOL. It is hard to let the puppies go, but we ensure the new owners are good ones and they do keep in contact with emails and photos. It is for the greater good tho as all money is going towards next TX.

Justine - pleased you're feeling more positive. FX for your IUI TX. I'm sure your break away will re-charge your batteries too.

Jo-11 - great to see you so relaxed. Keep positive  about everything, I have faith it'll all work out.

LJ - Bless you not getting your result, typical NHS! At least the bleeding has stopped so I would take that as a good sign.

HMB - I must ask Penny about the tests as I'm not sure either, might be to do with BP? I will get around to putting some pics of the new puppies on my Avatar pic but seem to have trouble each time I try to do it. I think light exercise is good to keep things supple and moving. Enjoy you run.

Neema - yes Penny does seem very thorough. She is the first person to have ever suggested the problem with my immunes and my blood pressure could be linked. Also she has suggested to do a trial with the injectable progesterone as I had such awful reactions to both the Ultrogestan and Cyclogest. FX that the basting does the job this month. I did think of you the other day when I saw some turkey basters on offer!

Hi and welcome to Treaco and Iwillkeeptrying.

Hi to everyone else, not sure whether the sunshine will keep up this weekend but enjoy!

AFM - sent my sample to Athens today. HMB you were right it is a messy business but think I got enough. Also took Penny's advice for a back up sample in case first one gets lost, I've double wrapped it and labelled it DO NOT TOUCH. I don't want my DS (who is now home for Easter from UNI) finding it in the fridge. Ha! I feel things are beginning to move forward again, ever so slowly, but forwards none the less. 

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## LJyorkshire

Ladies - thanks  for all your support..the positive vibes did the trick. Hcg at day 14 post EC is 268, up from 100..so very happy! Penny says her best guess is twins but could be a singleton..OMG!

LJ x


----------



## poppy40

LJ - woo hoo fantastic news!! Have you got to have any more Hcgs done or can you relax a tiny bit? Any symptoms? I was a complete carboholic when I was pg otherwise I felt sick constantly. Can't wait to hear how many are in there!

Jo - you probably saw the post on the general Serum thread by a lady who had twins on her 8th cycle? She's just had a natural pg too  How many more days of stims do you reckon you've got to go? Wow well done your DH on booking a fantastic restaurant - I'm lucky if I get anything from the chippie 

Di - aww well if you fancy a trip over this way, you're welcome to some H cuddles  Thats so sweet the new owners keep in contact - you should arrange annual meet ups . Enjoy cuddles with those gorgeous puppies. Hope you can get those tests sorted 

Tommi - I'm with the others, so many ladies end up having a Greek hysto after forking out for one in the UK. Personally I'd go straight to Athens!

SG - glad you got there safely in the end! Sounds like you have a lovely trip planned, I'm sure all that relaxation will help with your tx  . Looks like there's a bit of a FF party going on in Athens at the moment 

Neema - where are you off to? Have a fab time and fingers crossed  x

IWKT - I had a successful cycle after taking DHEA (75mg a day), my consultant always recommends it for poor responders. I also have high FSH (16) and only one working ovary so think it would be worth a try. I took 600mg a day of CoQ10 and felt really good on it - that dose would also be good for your DH's sperm. I've been having acupuncture for around 7 years now, it definitely relaxes me & should balance your hormones etc so also worth a go. Let us know what protocol you were on & what drugs you had for stimming etc - there are a lot of ladies on here with a lot of experience who can advise. Good luck 

Off to Wales next week - I'm sure I heard talk of snow so perhaps I won't be needing my flip flops  xx


----------



## HMB

LJ!!! Just wanted to get on here real quick (should be in the shower as have to leave for hosp in 30 minutes), and say that is FANTASTIC!!!! Congrats !! Yes, could be twins!!!!


----------



## justineb

LJ, that's fantastic! You must be so relieved. I really hope you get twins.

HMB, good luck for the big day today!!

Jo11, the restaurant sounds amazing and it does sound like a fab way to cycle (you've made my mind up now, we will  definitely be there soon if we have no luck in the mean time) 

SG, good news you have some follies growing (up to now I've always been a bit like that too, been told I prob have borderline PCO)

Poppy, have a great time in Wales! Hope the snow stays away....it can't snow not now surely!! Give H a little cuddle from me.

Di, can't wait to see pic of pups. It might be that you need to reduce the size as the avatar has to be small. Well done for getting sample off. How does Penny think immunes and Bp might be linked (that's v interesting, I'd like to understand it though!!).

Neema, Thanks hun, hope you survive the symptom spotting (it's not an easy few days I know)

Am just about to leave Gloucestershire and drive to London for scan.

Love to all, Justine xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Poppy - just one more hcg and progesterone on Monday then that's it until scan in 3 weeks..I am done with testing for now! Enjoy Wales! I always think the snow boots and bikini combo works well!

Jo-11 - will check out that restaurant next time in Athens, hopefully when taking LO (s) to see Penny! It is so much more relaxed than treatment in uk. I love the Agora - think you're there tonight? That was where I had my "implantation" glass of red wine the night before ET. I am sure that and the selection of 40+ hot chocolates at Epocha did the trick! Good luck with the lining   ..do you have a rough idea of timescales?

Thank you everyone for your good wishes..will catch up with everyone later.

Going to meet my parents for lunch today to tell them...never thought this day would come..will be packing the tissues for sure!

LJ x


----------



## IwillKeepTrying

Thank you HMB, it was a good exercise to get me to pull my data together, apologies for the length.

I know I should know the answers to your questions, I am going back to my doctor for the official info, hope to have that in a couple days.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Consulted first ART doctor in February 2010 / age 39

*October 2010 - Super Ovulation-IUI #1 - age 40*
IUI was extremely difficult, only intracervical insemination achieved. 
*
November 2012 - EUA, D&C, Hysteroscopy, Polypectomy - age 40*
Endocervix appeared fibrotic, polypoidal lesion obstructed the canal, benign polyp removed.

*December 2010 - Super Ovulation-IUI #2 - age 40*
IUI was extremely difficult, only intracervical insemination achieved.

Unhappy with that doctor, consulted second ART doctor in March 2011 / age 40

*March 2011 - Super Ovulation-IUI #3 - age 40*
Unsuccessful.

*May 2011 - Super Ovulation-IUI #4 - age 40*
Unsuccessful.

*August 2011 - IVF #1 - Age 40*
Down regulation Suprefact injection and induction of ovulation with Goanl F 450iu

Day 5: 
▪	5 follicles on right; 5 on left
▪	E2 level 4,321 pmol/L
▪	Gonal F reduced to 300iu until Day 12

Day 6 stimulation Cetrotide GNRH antagonist started

Day 12: 
▪	6 follicles on right: 17, 17 ½ , 13 ½ , 13
▪	7 follicles on left: 19, 15, 18, 16, 17 ½ 
▪	E2 level 10,497
▪	Endometrial thickness 8mm
▪	Injection of recombinant HCG

6 eggs recovered, 2 mature; ICSI performed, no fertilization
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*October 2011 - IVF #2 - age 41*
Started Gonal F 375iu for 4 days

Day 5: 
▪	7 follicles on right; 5 follicles on left
▪	E2 level 4086 pmol/L
▪	FSH dose reduced to 300iu and maintained until Day 12

Day 6: Started Cetrotide

Day 12: 
▪	8 follicles on right: 19 ½, 18 ½ , 18 ½ , 16 ½, 14
▪	4 follicles on left: 19, 17 ½, 18 ½ 
▪	E2 level 15,724 pmol/L
▪	Endomertial thickness 10mm

12 eggs recovered, 4 mature; ICSI performed, one fertilized; did not conceive
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*March 2012 - IVF #3 - age 41*
Started Gonal F 375iu for 4 days
Day 4: 
▪	3 follicles on right:10mm; 5 follicles on left: 7mm
▪	E2 level 2,436 pmol/L
▪	FSH dose reduced to 300iu and maintained until Day 12

Day 6: 
▪	3 follicles on right: 13 ½ , 11 
▪	5 follicles on left: all 9
▪	E2 level 4,141 pmol/L
▪	FSH dose reduced to 300iu and maintained until Day 12
▪	Started Cetrotide
▪	Started recombinant LH 75 iu

Day 11: 
▪	3 follicles on right: 20, 20, 14
▪	4 follicles on left: 16 ½, 13 ½, 12 ½ , 12 15
▪	E2 level 26,771 pmol/L
▪	Endomertial thickness 9mm

13 eggs recovered, 2 mature; ICSI performed, neither fertilized
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Summary*
Good follicular development, reasonable number of eggs collected, majority of eggs immature. Embryologist concluded poor egg quality.



HMB said:


> Hiya Iwillkeeptrying . What is your diagnosis? Low ovarian reserve? Low AMH/high FSH? I can't answer to all your questions, but the other ladies here know about all the things you listed. I am using all the Zita West vits which cover the fish oils, Q10 etc. All that stuff is highly recommended. Melatonin is supposed to help with egg quality as well. There should be a link to a file on FF with a good summary, just can't think of it at this moment. I also take royal jelly until ovulation (or until iui/EC). Have you had a hysteroscopy? You should seriously consider doing the Greek hidden uterine infections test with a sample from your menstrual blood. If you have one of these infections (not really detectable via regular vaginal swipe test) it can cause fertility problems.


----------



## IwillKeepTrying

Thank you Poppy. I tried to answer the questions about my stimm and protocols in my last post, and in my sig.

Actually it doesn't clearly state what the protocols were and I can't recall exactly, but are they evident from the information?

My first day on DHEA resulted in no sleep 2am-5am, which is extremely uncommon for me. Took it too late, took it around 8pm, big mistake.



poppy40 said:


> IWKT - I had a successful cycle after taking DHEA (75mg a day), my consultant always recommends it for poor responders. I also have high FSH (16) and only one working ovary so think it would be worth a try. I took 600mg a day of CoQ10 and felt really good on it - that dose would also be good for your DH's sperm. I've been having acupuncture for around 7 years now, it definitely relaxes me & should balance your hormones etc so also worth a go. Let us know what protocol you were on & what drugs you had for stimming etc - there are a lot of ladies on here with a lot of experience who can advise. Good luck


----------



## poppy40

IWKT - try taking 50mg with breakfast & 25mg no later than 6pm. Im no expert on the protocols but someone should be able to comment. Do you know what your FSH & AMH are?

Justine - good luck for yr scan hun. H is full of a streaming cold.

LJ - oh wow. Enjoy telling your parents.

HMB - good luck hun

Xx


----------



## 1972

Hi everyone..

There do seem to be a lot of old school chatters on here, can't keep up as newbie !

I will keep trying... I had 3 unsuccessful rounds last year.. I started off not knowing what I was doing to last round being supplemented to the max , acupuncture, DHEA, Reflexology, lost weight etc etc... It made the tiniest bit of difference to egg quality and my embryos were slightly better.. Was it all this or luck, who knows...

I took bee propolis, fertility supp, co enzyme q10, DHEA, l'arginine, fish oils, Angus cactus - my opinion is I spent a fortune on supplements, reflex was £35 a week, acu was  £45 a session once or Twice a week and I worked out I was spending 100's of £ a month on this and it still didn't work..

I'm having one more go this year. I have an appt at create, specialising in mild IVF for older ladies. There are London based and im going to open day on 14th April and scan appt week after. I like there ideas, don't know if I will go with them yet but scan sounds great for if nothing else what it will tell me..

I've stopped all reflex and accu, rather go for facial or get nails done - makes me feel just as relaxed. I'm taking fertility vitamins, Angus, co enzyme and royal jelly now .. Probably all I will do.

It's such a personal decision, it's a tough one. Financially and if I had time on my hands, Id do everything every week but I have a career and busy life that makes fitting It In stressful. 

Good luck !!! Xxx


----------



## dyellowcar

LJ - many congratulations on your fantastic news! So pleased for you. Wow and a possibility of twins, really excited for you.


----------



## LJyorkshire

Thank you everyone!

Di - did you see the post on the Serum thread earlier this week?  A lady had Penny twins and went back in Jan for another scan with Penny to see about a last OE treatment for a sibling. Penny told her chances were higher trying naturally and to save her money to spend on the twins..she took Penny's advice and is now pregnant with number 3! Hope trying naturally brings you a little miracle too!

LJ x


----------



## jo_11

Just a quick one from me as we're on our way out to try and find the fancy marina with the posh yachts (took an electric bus the other day rather than the tram     )...

LJ:  Fantastic news my love!  See Serum thread for can-canning elephants in a mo 

Justine:  Best of luck for the scan today.  Look forward to hearing your news later   

AFM, still chugging along; back for a scan on Monday 

 to everyone else!

x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Ooo Jo we loved  that Marina (begins with F doesn't  it?) you have to walk down beside the stadium to get to it..lots of fab seafood restaurants surrounding the marina...some of them looked really funky! We had a lovely coffee on the corner on the marina (if you want coffee have it there at the first one you see on your way from the tram as the rest are all proper restaurants. Want to be back in Athens!! Cloudy here today  

LJ x


----------



## HMB

Hi ladies 

I'm a bit tired, but have just eaten so hopefully will be coherent and not leave out important stuff . It was nice at the American Hospital this morning. All went well, we were out of there by around 11am. DP's sperm were fantastic as usual. No probs with the insemination. The French are very easy going. Simon stayed in the room. I have some progesterone to take, Estima like Utrogestan (like what Serum uses), starting on Monday night until bHcG test. Follow -up sounds good. I am to call up the Doc on the day with the HcG test results. Do the usual next one 48hrs later, the rest depends on what actually happens of course. The paper given to me says that I would wait 7 days before doing another HcG test. First scan is 4 to 5 weeks after ET/insemination in my case. Just adding that info for you all, so you can see if it differs at all from your UK, Greek or other clinic experiences. We are very hopeful  . OTD is April 12.

*I will keep trying.* Nice summary, should definitely help you. I was reading at the hospital this morning, but I'm afraid the 6:45am wake up call has fried my brain a bit. So I won't make a lot of suggestions or comments. In any case, Poppy and the others are much more experienced than me and knowledgeable. I will say that my first response was, why did they keep doing ICSI, as it seems your eggs are not liking it? I saw that your DH has some sperm issues. Do you have him taking meds and supplements, etc? Your hormone levels are an important part of investigations, FSH, oestrodial, lh, AMH, TH, prolactin...

Justine, how are you faring at ARCG?

LJ, Jo_11 & Sofagirl- temps went down here in Paris. Cloudy and CHILLY. brrrrrrr


----------



## HMB

IWKT: have a look at this very detailed guide about immunes etc. It should give you some ideas of other things to consider, even if you don't have serious immune issues (seems over 40, we have some)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0


----------



## HMB

IWKT: here is Agate's draft guide on lesson's learned after failed IVF, check it out too

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0


----------



## justineb

HMB, congratulations!!

I have waited 4hrs for my scan 2day, as they only had one doctor on!!!!! I have two promising follies (one on each ovary) one is 15mm, one is 16mm. I am to start using OPKs. Lining is 7.8,  they will telephone later with any other instructions. Intralipids are a possibility. 

LJ hope you have a good lunch!

Jo11 enjoy the marina! 

Take care everyone, enjoy the weekend!


----------



## HMB

Justine! OMG that sounds perfect! You dont havé long to go then! Maybe 2 days . So do u call when you get a smiley face and go in The NeXT day for iui? Goes to show you, AMH is not The most important thing.


----------



## poppy40

LJ - hope you had a fantastic lunch today 

Justine - 4 hours?!! Hope you took a good book! All sounding like its going to plan - good luck for next week, let us know how it goes  

HMB - yay & good luck for the next 2 weeks 

Maisiemoo - good luck hun  Facials and pampering sound good to me. Isobel had tx at Create but she's taking a break from FF at the moment. Let us know what you decide 

Jo - can I come to Athens?   Sounds like you're all having a great time  Lots of luck for Mon 

xx


----------



## IwillKeepTrying

Wow....thanks for this....I have a lot of reading to do..... 

And congratulations HMB!

Best wishes for you,

Alexis



HMB said:


> IWKT: have a look at this very detailed guide about immunes etc. It should give you some ideas of other things to consider, even if you don't have serious immune issues (seems over 40, we have some)
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0


----------



## LJyorkshire

Justine - all sounds great my friend! Will be worth all the waiting when you get your BFP!! 

Lunch was very special thanks..my Mum was also relieved as she had found out my cousin who is a single mother of 2 and on benefits with a bad back..has just got pregnant again with a guy she was engaged to for 10 minutes. She was dreading telling me if me treatment had failed!

LJ x


----------



## Praying4asibling

Lj bless your mum for worrying about telling you about your cousin. My cousin who I have not spoken to for over 3 years (we fell out because she didn't like that I would not allow her to dictate who to invite to my wedding!!) seems to have great pleasure in texting or e mailing me to tell me she is pregnant!! With her first child she even txt me when the baby was born no care for the fact that I was just going through my 2nd failed ivf!!!!
Xxx


----------



## HMB

Ok, this may be a silly question. I am taking vaginal probiotics along with my other supps and meds. I skipped the day of the insemination. But I am wondering have any of you used vaginal probiotics at the same time as ugerstan/progesterone pessaries? I have to start the progesterone tomorrow night, never used it before. Thanks


----------



## Praying4asibling

Quick question? I am having a fake tan tues, I take it that won't be a problem?? I start my progesterone shots on mon xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Freeze - I feel awful now as found out today my cousin has
Miscarried. She had some bleeding and went for scan yesterday to be told she should be 11 weeks and baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. These little lives are so fragile aren't they?


HMB - I'd double check with your clinic. You might be better swapping to a good oral probiotic (I take some 40 billion one). You don't want snugging interfering with your progesterone absorption. I'm on cyclogest which can be inserted anally too but someone said the absorption is better vaginally so I've only resorted to that once or twice if I've been a bit uncomfortable down there

Thanks for lovely messages ladies


LJ x


----------



## Praying4asibling

Bless you lj that is awful. You are right there little lives are very precious. Xx


----------



## justineb

LJ - very sad about your cousin. I guess she may have EPRC now, poor thing.

HMB, I would steer clear of a vaginal probiotic as your cervix has been opened in IUI....... and maybe get a good oral one like LJ says

Freeze, Hi and welcome - I am  personally trying to avoid chemicals etc pre-treatment (mostly just so I know I have done all I can)

Justine xxx


----------



## HMB

Thanks LJ and Justine. Yikes, I did use the probiotics today to assure all is "happy" down there after being "perturbed" slightly for the iui yesterday. Skipped yesterday. Will just go get oral probiotics tomorrow. It's really a precaution anyway, to make sure the balance stays good. I didn't think of it when I was at the hospital or pharmacy and don't want to bother the Doc with such a question. Best to switch  

Freeze, I'm with Justine on the chemicals. I wouldn't think this is the right time for that...

LJ that is very sad about your cousin...Take care of yourself and bring us some more updates this week


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Freeze
With this being a mock cycle not sure if the spray tan would do any harm? Maybe check with Penny?
LJ x


----------



## atom

Hi all
been trying to catch up and read back on this busy thread. Serum sounds very interesting.
I am on day 14 of buserelin (and migrains) went for down reg scan today and all looks good 2.2 mm. So didn't even need bloods. They will be calling to tell me when to start stims. I am hoping today but got a feeling that they may push it for another week because of Easter holidays! Do any of you know if they do that? I will ask them to reconsider if they do, these headaches are crazy! Start with aspirin, Viagra and steroids on day 6 of stiming when I start. Fun fun 
So happy for you LJ 
Ax


----------



## LJyorkshire

Th anks Atom  - not sure where you're cycling..Serum has Easter a week laterthan in UK (12th - 14th)  and I know are open for everything except Egg Collection 

LJ x


----------



## atom

Hi LJ
In Nottingham. Heard from them and they want me to stay on down regs for another 8 days!!, not for any medical reason and not because of easter either but because the genetic embryo place will be closed!?  Tempted to stop it all and go to Athens 

Ax


----------



## Praying4asibling

Ladies thanks for the advise on the spray tan decided to cancel it. 

Just did first progesterine jab! Was eventful but one down!!

Xx


----------



## HMB

Good morning ladies  

Justine, did you get a smiley face yet?

Jo_11, how is the stimming going?

Sofagirl, I hope things are going well in Athens. Is it nice out? Have you done a bit of sightseeing too? I love Greece.

LJ, how are you feeling? So excited for you  

Freeze, it's a practice cycle that you are doing? Good luck  

Atom, it is indeed frustrating when we suspect that the clinic/Doc is scheduling things for his own convience and not on the progress of our cycle  . Hang in there!

Kuki, really miss you, dear. I think you will have more news for us at the end of this week? Are you feeling better? Diabetes at bay?

I Started doing the Emisty/progesterone last night. I suppose it gets messy after a few doses as does any medicine you put down there  . I have had cramps or some pains off and on for the past couple days. I am not going to read into any "symptoms" though. Although I have never done IVF, I have done stimmed cycles 6 times, so I know that the drugs heighten all the symptoms. My (.)(.) have been bigger and alert since I started stimming and are just slightly less so this morning for the first time, but still a little sensitive to touch. DP aksed when we could test last night. I told him OTD is April 12, but we could test a little earlier. I don't like to test early because if it's negative, you stil have to go through the remaining days with that dark cloud until you test on the final day. I'd rather get bad news all at once  . I am very hopeful that the iui will work. This is our first iui, first TTC following my operation to remore polyp and following ABs for intra-uterine infection      .


----------



## BECKY7

Hey HMB  good luck  will be thinking of you and hope you will take things easy during pupo?

Hey kuki  how are you and I will come and see you soon as got still got builder here and I don't trust leaving them  aghhhhhh.

I am 3dpo at the mo and already got lower back pain  omg  still have it but not as bad as last night  and I am trying not to read too much into it  as it can't happen during 1st goes natural eh.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, wow , missed so much, pages and pages, you have been busy, I am doing ok, only 2 months to go today, flying by, still can't believe it

Poppy, hope your holiday is fab, thank you so much for clothes, hope Harry is better  

Lj, CONGRATULATIONS on your  , A HAPPY AND HEALTHY PG, well done  

HMB ALL THE VERY VERY BEST,   this is the one, grow and stick little embies  

Becky hi hon, hope you do get lucy on your first nat cycle, all the very best    

Di, hi there hon, love the puppies must be very hectic,  

Kizzy, O WOW, how gorgeous is Mollie, have you the snow up there hon  

Justine good luck for the smiley face, hang in there hon  

Sofa gorl and jo hope Penny weaves her magic on you both   

Kuki, how are you, your so close to 20weeks now, youhave done so well  

Hi to LINDZ, NEEMA, GLADYS and all you new ladies, seems like so many of you, good luck on your journey to motherhood X


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi Sarah - aww thanks, she is our little minx, so cute now she's walking - getting her first shoes on Sat!!    


Wow 2 months to go til you are a Mummy how exciting!   


We've had little flurries of snow but nothing much - really windy though - our fence blew down!


----------



## atom

Thanks HMB, yes very annoying but think I have 'surrendered' myself to the process ( whatever that means .

A quick question, this is my 7 IVF but first long protocol. I have a normal (albeit heavy) af on day 7. I am now on day 16 and bleeding lightly again. Is this normal?  My downreg scan yesterday showed 2.2mm lining. Maybe it was the scan that caused it?

Thanks and good luck everyone 
Ax


----------



## justineb

Atom, hi , sorry I don't know about DRing and AF as I've never done a long protocol all the way through. How annoying you have to wait til the place opens again.

Becky, fingers x for you!

HMB, hope you have that wedding outfit sorted now!

SG,  I heard on Serum grapevine that it was yr EC today, hope you got on OK!

Jo11, hope that wash sorts your lining out and you are raring to go now.

Kizzy, first pair of shoes! That's a very important day for a girlie!! Enjoy choosing them...

Sarah,  hi hun, great to hear from you. Have you started maternity leave yet?

Poppy,  hope you are having a great holiday.

Di,  hi hun , I PM'd you.

Hi to everyone else!

My surge has arrived finally, will go into ARGC 2m morn to see what the plan is re insemination and other meds.

Justine x


----------



## HMB

Thanks Becky and Sarah  

Justine, big day for you! I am very excited for you and have a very good feeling about it for you   . Curious to see how they handle your iui differently than mine. Will you ask about extra BMS during the following 2 days? Are you going to take progesterone? Did you stop taking the clomid? 

Crossing my fingers for SG and Jo_11, this is a big week for you as well.   

Yes, this getting married stuff is a great distraction for me  . I am going to go look at shoes today. I just want to kick myself for not having gotten lighter colored shoes in the last 2 years and a cover/jacket/dressy sweather in a pale color, grrrr. Well, now I will have them! I go to a charity ball in Paris every June, but have been wearing black shoes with whatever dress.....It's supposed to rain and be 14°C on Tuesday, not warm, but good luck as a Russian told me  . I have some small cramps or whatever, not going to pay attention too much after 5 times doing stimms  

Hope everyone is feeling good today  
Cheers


----------



## LJyorkshire

Justine - good luck with your appointment today. Hope everything goes perfectly  

HMB - not long now..happy shoe shopping! Sounds like my favourite sort of day!

 to everyone else

LJ x


----------



## sofagirl

Hello everyone

*LJ* - I know I've said it on the other thread, but I'm sure it's the kind of thing you won't mind hearing again and again, so I'll say it here, too &#8230;. Many, many congratulations to you on your result. Fabulous news, and can't wait to find out now how many you have! So, so pleased for you, and wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months. Hope the time 'til your first scan whizzes by.

*Tommi* - hi, and that's so great your consultant has suggested a hysto. I'm sorry your PCT has refused to cough up, especially on such a discriminatory basis, but could you swing it somehow as an investigative procedure for abdominal pain, abnormal bleeding etc., rather than for infertility, especially given your consultant keen to do it for you anyway? Tbh, though, and especially if you can't get it free on NHS, I think if I were you I'd definitely have it done with Penny, not least because of the implantation cuts that are done in Athens, which I don't think are yet done anywhere else? As the others have said, it costs €1,550 at Serum, and if you time it right (i.e. avoid holiday months like April), you can get flights very cheaply. You'd need a couple of nights in a hotel, generally around €70/night. (I flew back the same day as hysto, but it was a bit tight, and in hindsight I'd probably have stayed an extra day. Then you need to arrive a day before the hysto for pre-op tests at the hospital.) As LJ says, you can get John to pick you up from the airport, but he charges €60 for that service (vs just €5 on the bus, which I think is equally easy if you're not in a rush). Very, very good luck, whatever you decide. And of course feel free to PM/email for any further info. xx

*Di* - fab you're moving forward and finally got your sample off to Penny. Also that GP was happy to sort out most of your blood tests. I had selenium tested via an endocrinologist as a result of thyroid issues; not sure about the iodine, but I think I got that done the same time. (So on NHS, but as a result of a referral, rather than directly via GP.) As Jo says, though, any blood lab should do them for you relatively cheaply? Many thanks to you for your good wishes re EC.

*Justine* and *HMB* - really good luck for your IUIs, and thanks to you both for your good wishes. *HMB* - roll on 12th! Hope wedding planning keeps you nicely distracted in the meantime.

*Justine* - fab news on your surge! Hope ARGC appointment goes well this morning. Everything tightly crossed for you.

*Neema* and *Becky* - really hoping it's good news for you both this month, too.

*Poppy* - thanks for your good wishes, too. Enjoy Wales!

*Jo* - 

Welcome to *freeze*, *Michelle*, *IWKT*, and *atom*. *Atom* - drinking tons of water (3l per day) will help with the DR headaches.

Hi to *HHH*, *Maisie*, *Sarah Essex*, *Kizzymouse*, *Kuki*, *Lindz*, and everybody else, too. Ladies, is it really true it's snowing in the UK today??

Sorry to you all for going almost completely AWOL over the last couple of weeks. For some reason I've been finding it difficult to get in the right frame of mind to post about progress on our cycle. Does anyone else experience this during tx? I'm just about managing to keep up with the Serum current cyclers thread, because some of the girls I've met here in Athens obviously know what's going on with us already anyway; but otherwise I've felt pretty distant from this cycle in many ways, which is actually helping to keep me super relaxed about it. (Trying to write about it, on the other hand, makes it more real and stressy!) But I'm so grateful for all your good wishes, and I'm missing you all!

So, to update: stims went super-fast despite ridiculously low stims dose, and EC ended up being yesterday. 15 eggs, and today I heard that 11 fertilised. ET will be on Friday, when Penny is also planning the HCG wash thing she's being trying out with lots of women recently. The big question that remains for us now is quality, and I guess we'll find out more about that over the next few days. (Apologies to those of you who've heard it before, but on our last cycle we got 11 embryos out of 18 eggs, and although all were doing great by day 3, none subsequently made it to blast. As we all know it's quality not quantity that matters in this game!)

Many thanks again to all of you asking after me. I hope to catch up properly with those I'm (over)due to PM etc. very soon. And I can second (or third?) what's been said about cycling at Serum. Before the cycle began I had some reservations about coming here, but I already know now that regardless of the outcome I would never cycle privately anywhere else. It's really been a great experience, and we'll have lots of lovely memories to take home with us. How many cycles can you say that about??

Thinking of you all.

SG x


----------



## justineb

SG - wow, what a great number of eggs and  fantastic news about your fertilisation. Fingers crossed they keep growing really well.

HMB, hope you got the rest of your outfit.

Jo11, great news about your lining and next steps being a bit closer.

I haven't had the day I expected   ............. I haven't had insemination, after my blood tests they said it would be better timed for tomorrow morning. My scan today showed my lining at 9.8mm and one follie at 19mm, one at 16 mm one at 13 mm. They don’t think the 13 mm one will do anything, but overall that’s all looking fine and I am quite pleased as the Clomid only cost £7.40. BUT and it's a big but, I saw a new Dr who said why were we doing IUI at my age, especially when OH's sperm were so bad and we needed ICSI previously, he said in his opinion we were wasting precious time! It’s a bit different to what we got told at Serum, which was that we should be able to conceive naturally and if we did cycle the would try IVF rather than ICSI etc. Needless to say I've had a huge wobble and still feel really emotional and feel I can’t tell OH as I know it will put him off doing his sample – he’s always very sensitive about that).  This process is so full of ups and downs and I'm not sure I am strong enough anymore to get through them, I just feel knocked sideways by this even though I know it's not that big a deal in scheme of things.....  I tried to cheer myself up with a new pair of shoes! Naughty as I haven't got the money for treats at the mo!

Anyway, love to all

Justine


----------



## HMB

Justineb      

SG great to hear from you, I haven't followed the current Serum cycle thread so it's nice to know things are going well.  . Spectacular number of eggs. Penny says going to blast is not a garantee for success  .

Thanks LJ, my feet are killing me  . How are you? Are you sleeping ok and being relaxed?

Cheers


----------



## sofagirl

Justine - thanks so much for your good wishes!  I'm so sorry that today didn't go as planned for you.  But as I understood it from your previous posts, the IUI was something for you to be focusing on while waiting to be able to cycle at Serum; on a kind of why-not basis?  If I were you I wouldn't tell my DP what the consultant said; it will only confuse things, and as you say, may cause him unnecessary reluctance re the sample!  Is there any need to tell him?

Re ICSI at Serum:  just this week I have met two couples who have previously needed ICSI for every cycle (numerous cycles), because on their 1st IVF cycle they got zero or very low fertilisation, yet this week they got great results with IVF at Serum.  They have been shocked, and understandably over the moon. (And my understanding is that this happens to many, many couples who cycle at Serum.)  But it's not that Penny and Thimmios wouldn't do ICSI for you if they felt you needed it (or rather I should say IMSI, as I discovered yesterday that they don't ever actually do "just" ICSI here); they decide on the day what they think is needed in an individual case, and will do whatever they feel necessary to get you the best quality embryos.  So if on the day, when looking at your eggs and sperm quality, they feel IMSI would get you better results, they will do it - and they don't charge any extra for this if they do.  Includes IVM, AH (which they seem to do as a matter of course for older women), etc.

Of course it's up to you whether or not you go ahead with the IUI tomorrow morning, but for what it's worth my feeling is why not?  Unless it's prohibitively expensive and would financially jeopardise a potential cycle at Serum later in the year, you've come so far, and sounds like you have two good follicles, so it may just work?  I really hope you feel better soon ... very good luck to you whatever you decide - will be thinking of you.  Huge hugs xxx

Hi HMB - thanks, and hope things are going well for you.  Actually I'm really pleased not to be going to blast.  Penny is going to do the HCG wash on day of transfer, which can only be done on day 3.  Let's see what happens.  Thinking of you, too  xxx


----------



## justineb

HMB and SG, thanks. We were doing IUI on basis that it was probably worth a try as v cheap and as Penny said TTC naturally was a possibility post hysto and as we got natural BFP last year, also whilst waiting for thyroid to behave itself (also to ease me gently back into tx as last year was so emotionally taxing for me). I think I was just thrown by the comments on OHs sperm today (to go from some chance to 0 chance in someone else's eyes was a bit of a shock!). I guess different doctors have different opinions..... I know we have a Serum visit as a contingency plan (also I have another prescription for Clomid, so I can do that next month even if we don't have IUI). Sorry for me post girls, but need to get it off chest as can't talk to OH about it. 
Thanks for advice and comforting words both of you, Justine x


----------



## jo_11

Justine:  I'm so sorry about this new and incredibly insensitive doctor at ARGC... d'you want me to send the boys round??     You're clearly in the middle of an IUI cycle and if he'd read your file, he would've seen that you had a natural BFP last year... so the 'no chance' is a load of big fat hairy ones.  Tw at.  That's what this forum's for though... it's horrible when we wobble sometimes, esp when it's nigh on impossible to talk to your OH about something like this.  Lots of    Now get in there tomorrow and prove that doctor wrong   Hope you'll be wearing your new shoes   

SG:  Hope you're feeling better today; maybe we'll see you and DP tomorrow/Friday?  

HMB:  Hope the 2ww isn't sending you too    Shoe shopping seems to be the distraction hobby of choice at the moment; good luck   

Hi to everyone else... I cannot do the justice Sofagirl has done to the personals, respect 

AFM, the G-csf lining wash was amazing... yesterday my lining was 7mm and today 8.2mm!  The stims are being cranked back up and hopefully everything will align for trigger soon 

Jo
x


----------



## HMB

Justineb, I just wanted to add one more thing (I think I forgot to yesterday in PM) regarding the new Doc and ICSI. Recall a discussion on here or thread with Agate about this? The rules change after 40 in terms of protocols. Our eggs are more sensitive, hard shelled etc. ICSI doesn't work as well. Maybe this Doc just doesn't have the experience for our group. What Jo_11 said about your natural BFP SHOULD have affected his advice as well...hmmm. 

Jo_11 -- your lining sounds great! So this HcG wash is really stuff? I will have to ask Agate if there are any medical articles on it, so I can discuss it with my Doc in France. 

SG -- Hope things continue to go well, ET any time now!  

Cheers


----------



## HMB

Wait, g-scf is different than the HcG wash? I have confused myself!


----------



## sofagirl

HMB - yes, Jo and I are talking about different washes; apologies for the confusion.  Info about both in one of Agate's files ... the immunes one, I think?  (Also Jo and Agate had brief discussion about the G-csf wash on the Mar/Apr Serum cyclers thread a couple of days ago, and one of them included a link to an article/study you may be interested in for discussion with your doc.  Will find it and email it to you.)  

Justine - really good luck for this morning if you decide to go for it.  And I think HMB is right - higher risk of damaging older eggs with ICSI, hence Penny's reluctance to use it for our age group unless absolutely necessary.

Jo - fantastic news on your lining!


SG xx


----------



## jo_11

HMB: The wash I had was G-csf... article (and only study) here: http://www.posters2view.com/eshre2011/data/259.pdf - my lining's 10.2mm today from 7mm two days' ago. The HCG wash is to aid implantation, and is administered c.20mins ahead of ET.

Just a quick one re ICSI... we've always had this and always had 100% fertilisation (yes, I know I haven't been pg but just saying). Think we're all individuals.

x

/links


----------



## HMB

Thanks SG and Jo!!


----------



## Tommi

Ladies thank you all so much for your replies regarding my question about having a hysteroscopy. I have to admit I feel very committed to my clinic in the UK as they have been so good and so far have recommended the same as Penny has. But reading all your experiences of Serum I wonder why I'm even thinking about staying in the UK! My consultant mentioned that he thinks I should avoid additional testing but perhaps consider "immunomodulation therapies ie heparin and steroids" - something to consider after the hysteroscopy. I've been reading a bit about immunomodulation this morning and it seems that proteins in semen help a woman's immune system to prepare for conception. I'm guessing that prepared sperm used for IUI wouldn't necessarily have all those proteins? I don't know! Anyway, there is so much to think about and find out about. I feel like my head is spinning! And half of me has my sunnies on in Athens and the other half is happy to stay in the UK.  

It's great reading about all you current cyclers - I'm wishing you all the luck in the world and beyond!       Very interested in the HcG wash... off to ask Dr Google...  

Thanks everyone  

Txx


----------



## Marie1970

Hi ihavent been on my computer in months moved house job been busy with new cycle in march after failed cycle in dec, so just wanted to say hi to the girls from dec cycle and update and get involved in the excitment of the over 40s board! Well to update, got another positive this time still nervous as lost it quickly last time m/c at 51/5 wks, scan booked for tuesday 17th april will be 71/2 wks cant wait so i can believe it. Got ohss this cycle mildly TG getting better but no pregnancy symptoms? YET! Had the whole range of them last time!!? Wishing all you girls the best of luck with ur cyclds and positives and pregnancys!!!    X summer x


----------



## sofagirl

Just a quick note to confuse things even further on the wash thing:  today Penny used a mixture of HCG and G-csf for a uterine wash prior to an ET (I think for the first time), and it seems she’s planning on doing the same for me tomorrow.  Her rationale is that G-csf also aids implantation, and has recently been shown not to cause problems for embryos, so why not?

Hi Tommi – really good luck with your decision – and your research!  I feel for you – it’s all a complete minefield, so after getting myself familiar with the basics I was happy in the end to leave it all to a consultant I feel I can trust – on the basis that it would take me forever if at all to understand it all as well as she does!  NB.  My (limited!) understanding is that it’s not the proteins in semen which help a woman prepare for conception – it’s her orgasm (but obviously it’s not practical to arrange this for an IUI – though apparently some fertility doctors have tried in the past!).  Sperm proteins are highly toxic for the uterus; CM “cleans” it of these proteins before it enters the uterine environment.  So preparing the sperm for an IUI means it gets washed in the same way that CM would do the job naturally, before introducing it directly to the uterus.  Hope this makes some kind of sense??  (And/or have I misunderstood what you meant?)

Hi Summer – nice to see you back!  Really good luck for your 7 week scan.


SG x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Justine - sorry to hear the clinic have caused you to feel wobbly. On the "rubbish sperm" comment..Karen on the Serum 2ww threaded a massive shock when her DH sample went from 1 million to 13 million after an intensive course of AB's at Serum. They got 9 out of 9 eggs fertilise and only half were ICSI'd (Penny's view is that although ICSI can give good fertilisation rare it is not always the strongest sperm that are selected by eye). DP and I had 100% fertilisation previously using ICSI but this time Serum did all UVF and we got 7 out of 8 fertilise..3 are now onboard (well at least one anyway) and 4 in deep freeze in Athens. Just trying to say that a lot to be said for natural selection which is why I think IUI a good idea...

Jo-11 - hare and the tortoise lady...sure you will get that liningand those follies in sync soon ..these things can't be rushed!

HMB - am sleeping so so well even on the Pred ( only on 10m and take them both in the morning )

I think my body is just so grateful to have got past the 2ww phase without a disaster that it has relaxed and is catching up!

Talking of which..bedtime (been in London all day and taken me all evening to catch up with my thread buddies!)

LJ x


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies, happy bank holiday Friday

Summer - Congratulations on your BFP!         That's great news! Good luck for your scan.

SG & Jo11 - it's really interesting to hear about the washes and new approaches that Serum are trying.....fingers crossed they help you both get BFPs

SG, hope those embies are still all ok, perhaps you've had transfer already. Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Jo - great everything is in sync now! Good luck for trigger  

LJ - rest up after look after your precious cargo... interesting to hear that story... 

Tommi- hope you decide which way to go, I'd have liked to have IUI @ Serum, but it was only really possible in UK now, so I think you need to think about what's practical for you at the time 

HMB - will be thinking of you on your wedding day next Tuesday   

Thanks for all the messages and PMs (really helped to pick me up)......... IUI is done now. My cervix didn't quite play ball (but is to be expected given my history as I had to have it dilated with serum hysto and have had dummy runs for ET etc), am on a muscle relaxant drug now that was prescribed.The sperm after prep was 89 million, 15% normal forms with 99% motility. This is  the best yet (it used to be just 1% normal forms so 99% abnormal forms with 50% motile). The embryologist said it definitely had a chance and was shocked about what Doctor had said (she said it was inappropriate mid way through IUI). I made sure I told Mr Taranissi when he did the IUI. OTD is 20th April.  Lazy w/e for me now. Was having visitors to stay for w/e, but have cancelled them as i think I just need to take it easy....

Justine xx


----------



## Little B

have taken a few weeks off after really, really thinking I had done it last month   -- started to have some symptoms (really tired, funny smells) and didn't feel AF-ish at all, then boom, massive bleeding the day after my period was due. And because I was in London, I missed connecting with my doc in Denmark and am out of Menopur for this month.

The last two Aprils I have fallen pregnant naturally. I harbour a wild hope that this will happen again.

So much to read and catch up on, but my real meaning for posting was to congratulate Summer and LJ. LJ, the post about telling your parents made me tear up. I'm so happy for you.



Liitle Bee


----------



## LJyorkshire

Aww thanks Little B..next month for you then Hun..hope it's THE ONE

Justine - hope some little embies are being made any day now! 

Better go and get my clexane jab followed by hot chocolate...we know how to have an exciting Saturday night!

LJ x


----------



## HMB

Congrats Summer, hope all goes well for the scan


----------



## neema

HI Ladies

Hope that you all had a good easter.

Poppy - Hope that you are having a good time in wales, we had gone to lowestoft.

HMB - Congratulations on your wedding tomorrow and being PUPO hope that you get a BFP for your wedding present    

Justine - Sorry to hear about the insensitive doctors' comment....he is not GOD so disregard him and finger crossed for this month    

Sofagirl & Jo_11 - Congratulations on being PUPO and hope that you both get your BFPs this month    

Summer - Congrations on your BFP and good luck on your 7 week scan...how exciting  

Tommi - Good luck on with whatever route you decide to take next...this journey doesn't get any easier  

Little B - Good to read from you and good luck for next month    

Hi to Di, LJ, Kuki, Sarah, CD, Gladys, Hopex3, Lindz and everyone else.

AFM - AF showed up on friday so am out this month and it will be the 9th cycle (and a year as we started last April with and exception of 3 months) of basting. We may re-evaluate where we are financially and try something else. 
xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi dear friends,

I am sorry I have not written for ages.. Life has not been easy lately.. I will copy my dairy so you see what has been happening. I just don't have the energy to write it all up again.

From my dairy;

*Where do I start; it has been utter miserable 2 weeks. First DH has got very ill. Dr thinks it is stress and anxiety related. He has his heart monitoring on friday morning and blood tests after. So hopefully it is all okay.

I went to private scan on last friday to see how Toddy doing and gender. Well we are having a little girl. We are delighted to find out her measurements spot on for her dates. She is doing well and weird enough I have started to feel her on friday properly..

Saturday I went to my intralipids drip treatment. And on the way home I have got very ill with sever fever.. I manage to get home with DD. No lunch for her or me. Just milk for DD. and got her to bed with me. Thank god she has slept while I was having my fever fits. I never had anything like it.. I was so shaking from core of my body I was making awful noises.. For 3 hrs shaking later came the heat. Than only was able to come out to bed to get to the phone to call Dh to come home. And had probably copeable temp till 8 or so.. Till than I manage to feed us all I ate a little too. But than we have gone back to shakings again.. By 10 we called all they were no use.. MW told me to go to A&E. I just did not want to go to that hospital.. Anyways by that time I was not able to leave the bed. DH was carrying me to go to loo wrapped in my duvet.. I was so scared I was going to lose Toddy. DH called in the end an ambulance around midnight.. They were useless too.. They said take paracetemol well I don't take them when I am pregnant. Only baby asprins.. Which in the end they said take that.. I have gone through all till 9am sunday morning which fewer seemed eased off and headaches gone even worse.. But manage to ahve breakfast and meds.. Sugar levels were so high and had more fevers on sunday lunch time but did not carry on to the night.. I sort of went to normal on monday afternoon. Just huge headaches.. Which I still have. But coping. And Toddy is okay.. I can feel her.. She is wiggling away.. My precious..Not sure what was this about.. Must be low immunes induced by ints made something came up and gave me the fewers..

What a crap easter.. Nevermind survived and Toddy is still with me that is all it matters.. I will go to bed if DD allows it today.. But lets see.. I just don't have energy to go out yet..*

Summer,
Delightes with your news!!! Can no wait for scan news!  

Jo,

You are pupo!!! I am so excited for you!!!   

Becky,
How are you doing?

Hmb
Congrats!!! It will be a great present!    as Neema says...

I hope you all had a lovely easter!!

Love.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  you poor thing and still not having easy pregnant but then congrats on having another daughter toddy and really happy to hear she still doing well and you must eat a bit more to get your strength back and yes maybe it is to do with intralipids  maybe have a break from it or what did Dr G or agate say about it.

I am  today and I had mild cramp on my left all week with lower back ache  feel wet down there  and very tired that I had to have a nap  headache on and off  temp rise up and down  then bam 10 min ago I felt wet so I went to toilet nd saw tiny brown scant discharge on my pantie  aghhhhhh I was suppose to test on Sunday so can't be late implantion eh.

Becky7 xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi ladies,

Kuki - Sorry to hear you're still suffering.   I'm afraid I'm not doing much better myself... still throwing up daily and now a stone lighter than before I was pregnant.  My belly measures very small for dates so having a growth scan this week to check baby's alright.     I can feel her wriggling lots so fingers crossed... lovely isn't it!  Congrats on having a little girl btw.

Becky - I had implantation bleeding from 8dp3dt right up until 13 weeks pregnant, so it's definitely not too late!

Jo_11 - if you're reading this congrats on a great haul of eggs and super IVF fertilisation.  Let us know how you get on.

Hi to all the other lovely ladies, sorry I'm going to have to cut the personals short as my boss is lurking!

love Lindz xxx


----------



## HMB

Kuki and Lindz, I am upset to hear how much you are suffering ! Please, I hope it gets better quickly for you   

Thanks Neema and Kuki  . Today was lovely...Now to make it through Thursday... 

Good luck Becky!


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Stay positive. When you are going to test. Don't forget it is different when you are trying naturally. I have two friends they have never got positive pee test till 2nd week.. Always after 1st week of passing their period due date. But every one is different. As long as AF stays away you have a chance..   

HMB,
I hate 2WW with passion.. Worse part of the treatment.. Good luck.. Thinking of you..   

Lindz,
Oh darlings, you poor thing..At least your baby girl is doing okay.. I have been told by ambulance team that they are very ressilliant at this stage.. Oh yes yes.. If only they could understand how long and how painful it was to get to this stage.. They have not got a clue.. I never care how bad I feel. All I care it is harming the baby.. And have been told it is not.. Baby will be okay.. I am sure it is same to you too.. It is going to be okay.. You are nearly there.. 29 weeks. Wow!!!! Weldone you.. you poor thing.. What torcher.. Nothing else.. 
We will forget it all once they are here.. I am sure.. We'll remember as bad memory unfortunetaly but it is okay.. As long as they are healthy.. We cope with bad memories.. No probs.. Stay strong.. Try.. I know not easy.. 
Very ironic.. I did not feel Toddy till I have got so ill. It was almost telling me.. It is okay mummy. I am all okay in here.. 


Thinking of you all.. I don't wish all the pain on you of course.. But even with all the crap still is the most precious feelings ever.. I wish you all to feel it so very very soon.

Love you all.

Kukixxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Ladies,

Did I miss Sarah had her baby? I don't think I read anything from her lately.. Hope she is okay.. 

Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

hI kUKI , So sorry you have had a terrible time, so scary for you as well as your dh and dd suffering as well, CONGRATULATIONS ON HAVING A GIRL, 
I have not had my baby yet, all though two ladies that had ET in the same week as me have already very scary, 2 months early, hope my boy sticks a bit longer yet, I am ok been feeling very nauseas recently, got told I am being made redundant last week, and my DH is a total pig, so been a bit down, but my boy is kicking well, so all is good 

Lindz hi hon, have to catch up soon, take care hon 

Becky    , good luck  it works this month 

Hmb good luck    ,  they stick and grow 

kIZZY Hi hon hope the weather has improved and you have rescued your fence , Mollie is so cute 

Poppy hi hon hope Wales is sunny and your boys are having a great time, thank you for your parcel, so lovely of you 

Hi NEEMA,DI,,LJ,SOFAGIRL,SUMMER,HOPE,TOMMI,JUSTINE,JO,GLADYS,


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Sarah,
Thank you. As long as baby precious boy is okay rest some how gets better. 
With some reason I thought you are a lot further than 32 weeks. Of course we want him to stay with you as much as he can..
Take good care of darling and come and let us know how you are doing.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## HMB

SarahEssex, sorry to hear you are having nausea now near the end of the pregnancy. What a bummer  . Glad to know that the baby is doing really well  

Kuki, I think the 2ww has now been concentrated into one day for me, haha. Got a little paranoid/panicked about pains in my side this morning   . No AF so still thinking hopeful and positive for tomorrow


----------



## BECKY7

Hey HMB  ohhhhhhh good luck for tomorrow  how exciting.

Kuki  how your DH  hope he on the mend soon and I think you all need a hoilday eh.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
1 day to testing. Oh my goodness did not realise it was so close..    

Becky,
I won't enjoy hols at all. After birth... Dh is having his tests on friday. Hopefully all will be okay. He had panic attacts really felt awful. I feel so sorry and guilty at the same time. He is working like mad so he can keep us going and my stress on top of it all. He is struggling.. GP said he is very fit which he is.. It has to be just stress and anxiety. He needs to take time off but of course DH won't do it.. He loves working.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes kuki  understandable your all going though a hard time and of course he is so so worry about you and your sweetie too as well working too hard  bless him eh  but hopefully you all will relax sooner.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

HMB - goodluck for OTD today, hope you get an amazing wedding present hun     

Jo11 - Congrats on being PUPO!!    This is your time lovely - keep strong and believe

Lindz - so sorry you are still feeling so ill and that you have lost so much weight, I hope the little one is Ok - I think the body is clever and will give her what she needs (unfortunately at your expense as you see with your weight), hoping all goes Ok at your scan 

Kuki - poor thing being ill over Easter, hope you feel better now

Sarah - hope you kick that DH into touch! Isn't it illegal to make someone pregnant and about to take maternity leave redundant? Take some advice hun from citizens advice.

SG- I imagine your 2WW zipping by while you are island hopping......that's the way to do it!

Becky - any news yet on your AF? Have you tested?   

Neema - hope you can take stock and find a different way if the basting hasn't brought you luck 

Poppy- how was Wales? Are you back yet?

Di - hope all is good with you and the pups and you get your results from Penny soon.

Hi to Little B, Summer, LJ,  Tommi, Hope x3, Isobel, Jo8, ALexine, Kizzy, CD and everyone else

I think I had what's called a prostaglandin reaction to the IUI as I've had a really bad tummy with (d&v & cramping) for six days....not been able to eat...........but I am feeling better now........... and I am going on holiday to Scotland tomorrow. My OTD is 20th April, am hoping AF stays away

Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Morning  everyone 
I have brown scant when wipe  as day 10 it was brown spot then day 11 light pink when wipe and now this morning brown scant  and my AF is on Sunday so not sure when to test  and all my stomach and back ache have disappear. I am gonna have a break from painting from this morning as the paint make me fel nausea so I will rest for few hour.

HMB  any news.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Enjoy hols. Hope it will be easier part of waiting.    

HMB,
Thinking of you!   

Becky,
Test on monday earliest...   

Love. Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Justine, bring us some good news back from your holidays  

Becky, hang in there!  

Did the HcG test. Sorry, it's not the result hoped for, BFN. Had brown spot or discharge this morning, a little red now that I already have teh results  . So it's try, try again for us. Gotta talk to the docs today. I need a prescription for bloods and scan on CD3 to see if we can do iui again right away.

xxx


----------



## Little B

oh, so sorry HMB 

seems like as soon as you test, and waste the money, AF shows up.


----------



## BECKY7

Oh HMB  I am so sorry to hear your news  don't really know what to say.

Kuki  thank you will test on Monday  finger x for me.

Becky7 xx


----------



## neema

Kuki - So sorry you had a bad time over easter    but the good news is that all is well with little toddy.

Lindz - Not too long to go now...you have done so well considering how you have been feeling.

Sarah - Sorry to hear about your job and hope that they don't make you redundant....not too long to go now too  

Justine - Awww....so sorry to hear about the bad IUI reaction. Enjoy your hols in Scotland and fx for you    

Becky - Fingers crossed for you too    

HMB -     and good luck for next month    

Sending lots of         to all the PUPO ladies and hi to everyone else.


----------



## Sezy

Hello ladies,
Just checking in to say HI  
SarahEssex - I can't believe you're nearly there!  My, that time has just flown by    I know you're only down the road from me, so perhaps when bubs arrives and you are settled down a bit we could meet up??  Are you going to breastfeed?  If so, there is a lovely group of mums (Mum2Mum) that meets up on a Thursday locally - I've been going all this time (still BF'ing Freja) and its been a real godsend to have them there, not necessarily for BF issues, but to have a group of mums to chat to!!
Jo11 - I look upon you as on of the 'original' gang on here, lol!  I have everything crossed for you hon, this HAS to be your time...I so want to see all of the old gang with babies now  (I heard about Lulubelle - WOW!!)
Everyone else, I hope you are all OK whatever stage you are at in your journey - this group was such a wonderful support during my journey...who knows, maybe I'll be here again one day, if I manage to convince DH to try for a sibling   
Things here are fine, I can't believe Freja is nearly 14 months now, and almost walking on here own...she is lazy though; she's like "why walk when I can crawl very efficiently thank you very much...", but she toddles around with her little trolley of bricks, taking her toys for a ride   
Anyway, just wanted to checking with everyone!
Love to you all,
Sezy
xxxxxxx


----------



## HMB

Hi ladies  

I am definitely fatigued now as AF is truly here.... 

Thanks so much Neema, Kuki, Becky, Little b, Justine.  

DH was pretty shaken up, but I think he is a bit better now. I got called back pretty quickly by my doctor's office. I don't have to do CD3 tests. He gave me a new protocol for IUI cycle! So much for "low stimms", he wants me to do 150 menopur for 5 days starting on CD4. I suppose starting later at least allows for more natural early development and selection with the follies and less damage, or at least that's what I'm telling myself.  . I will do bloods and scan on April 20/CD9. The scan will be with him. So I inventoried my drugs and supplements this afternoon. Oh and his assistant was very, uh, insistant that this is the last time he will do IUI with me...? It's our second. Whatever, nice manners  . If this doesn't work, we will try to go to Serum in May/June (will have to get a yucky loan tho).

It still is a great week for DH and I no matter what, even if I couln't deliver an extra gift


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I am so very sorry.. It is all luck really.. Lets hope next month will be the one..   
Kukixx


----------



## justineb

HMB     so sorry - but glad you get the goahead to go again straight away. That's our girl!! True fighting spirit. 150 is quite low dose in the grand scheme of things - in full IVF I've had 450 a few times and some ladies have had 600. Perhaps email Penny and see if she thinks you should add in any other meds (antibios/valtrex etc)? She told me not to this time, but if we do it again, I might try that...........  If we have no luck we should also be Serum bound in mid June.    for your next cycle.

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies, I am still feeling queasy  .  But al least holding stuff down now. There will be a feature on IVF tomorrow on BBC breakfast news (I was interviewed a while ago for this one), we'll have to see how it turns out. 

Justine xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi HMB, So sorry for your sad news  , good to hear you have a plan B and C , you are lucky to have a great husband, cherish your love, your dream will come true, very soon I hope   

Kuki, thanks hon, hope you are all feeling better, time is flying for us both, soon they will be in our arms, I had a hospital app today, he is still breech but all ok, take care too hon  

Sezy, hi there hon, time sure has flown, it whizzes by with every year, Im sure a year only takes 6 months now  , that would be lovely to meet up, most of my friends children are teenagers now, so a different world,I do plan on breastfeeding, hope I can do it for at least 6 months, I finish work on May 4th, counting every day, 
Freja sounds a little character, look forward to meeting her and you  

Justine,  good luck        , hope and   its worked,sorry it has made you poorly, glad your feeling better   I have looked into redundancy and companies can do what they want, they are making a male colleague redundant too, they have to pay mat benefit on top off redundancy pay bu law, something will come up after my year off I hope, don't want to be there after they put me on a final warning for time off over ivf's, I had 5 goes in two years at my present workplace, stuff them  

Neema thanks hon , how are you doing,hope you can have some financial good luck to try other ways to realise your dream  


Becky, ooh hope the signs are good, try to rest and stop the painting you need to rest and not breathe in fumes, sending          

Hi Lindz, how did you get on today , all good I hope      

love to CD,POPPY,KIZZY,JO


----------



## HMB

thank you Kuki. It is indeed a matter of luck, trying to coax out the golden egg out of the remaining duds  

Justine, thanks so much again. Hadin't thought of that, i will send Penny a message today. Last cycle she had recommended (in addition to vits I already was taking) low dose asperin, prednisolone, vit C 1000, folic acid 5mg. I'll ask if she think I should do antibiotics etc. I'd have to get the prescription from her/Serum and get it filled here asap as today CD2.

Sarah, you are so right. I am very fortunate to have my DH  . My best friend was worried about breech too. But they gave her something and it worked. This was in London in 2006.

Cheers everybody


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Sarah  ok I will stop the painting  till the result and thank you.
Beckyx7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Kuki  hope your DH will get good result today .
I am gonna stay in bed to rest and still got feeling of cold coming  been like that from 1dpo  does that mean I got problem with immune or it that normal part of signs.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sezy,
Lovely to hear from you. Darling gilr looking gorgeous.. Just enjoy.. 

HMB,
I used Valtrex and ABs this time around.. I am sure it helped.. Get it asap.. And if I were you I don't rush it.. Give your body a break.. Let it natural cycle catch up.. 

Becky,
If you have you are going to have cold; meaning your immunes are low but it might than means you body is fighting something and it is never good for us ladies with immunes issues..
I cannot believe you were doing painting.. Just rest relax.. And try to forget about cycle.. 
If this one has not worked, next cycle just have sex every other day or every 3 days and just forget about it.. This way you give the best chance to natural conception.. I have seen it so many times with IVf patients and others; when we are trying and meausering etc.. It just does not happen.. It only happens when you take it easy about it.. Almost it happens when you forget about it.. Most peculiar but there you go.. It happens when people give up.. I have 4 friends this happen to them.. And it happens in the 1st month they give up.. It has to be with anxiety levels.. Too much pressure on body.. It has to be relax.. We need to trick the brain to it.. 
Dh heart test is okay. They think his sugar levels are too high.. So we'll be testing it tonight when he gets in..

I have not been out all week. Was too weak.. Today we will go out if we can.. Lets see..

Love to you all...

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi kuki  yes your right  I was stupid to paint the house but only for 2 day to keep my mind of it  And i think my signs have come back I mean I am tired again and got mild stomach cramp and tiny brown scant when wipe  so it must be my cycle coming as implanation only last for a day or 2 eh not 3/4 day  and i have never had brown scant so i am confused to that and I don't have any CM that load of women have and got pregnant.  
Now I know what to expect next time as I have never had few sign  of back ache  cramp  feel like got cold coming  very tired that I had to have a nap everyday but I will not read too much into it next time.
What can I do next for my immune if I feel liken I got cold coming everyday since the big O.
Really happy to hear about your DH and really hope he will start looking after himself and to relax and rest.
And for you to rest if your feeling weak  or maybe sit in the garden to get some little sun in you and again if you need help or anything just ask me ok.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Kuki,how is your husband feeling? So scary. You must be exhausted. I sent Penny a message asking if I should add anything else this time such as antibiotics. I am waiting to hear back although I suspect that she is overloaded today with finishing with patients before Greek Easter. Thanks so much for the Valtrex recommendation. We are doing the IUI cycle straight away but will DEFINITELY rest a cycle before going to Serum, no matter what Penny says. It's easier to have a couple weeks to organize the finances and I believe like you that my body will need a rest. It's not that long, just one cycle.  

Becky, I think, but could be mixed up, that brown spotting can also indicate a cyst or cyst type thing dissolving etc. But you could be pregnant hun. Wait and test  

Sezy, it is so great to hear about your success and your little one--very encouraging!  

Justineb--have a lovely holiday...might order some whey


----------



## hopehopehope

Quick HELLLLLOOOO ladies . Kuki - glad to hear all is well with bubba. 

No news from me, still on diet, this week marked the move from obese to just overweight!!! YAY, now I am just fat!!! Planning on losing another 3 stone between now and end July. Get my BMI down to 23 (alread gone from 37 to 29)

Going through redundancy AGAIN, spending Easter filling in forms to try to save my job. 

Cant make any fertility plans until i know if i will have a job. 

Will do personals soon, when DH isnt looking over shoulder xxx


----------



## hopingx

hello ladies. am so pleased how many of you are on your way to being mums. I had a break after my mc last nov and am thinking of trying my 3rd and final ivf soon. Am in the UAE so things are v different here. My 1st ivf in 2010 ended in mc, they said probably chromosomal cos of age . I will be 43 in May. 2nd ivf last year was unsuccessful then ended up getting pregnant naturally. Was told mc after 8 weeks was again age related.
Am now considering PGD or pre genetic testing on the fertilised egg before implantation to check for chromosomal defects so they put in only the healthiest. In theory this should give an older mum a better chance of pg but some say the egg can get damaged from the biopsy and so reduce chances.
Am v confused. Also cost of PGD is almost the cost of the IVF so in total nearly €8000! Does anyone have any experience about this in th UK or elsewhere?


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopingx,
This is what I know about PGD. And a friend of mine used it for 2 years. Cos she had two still births with a rear disiase. Unfortunatley both yeard did not work. And in the end docs suggested to get pregnant and get baby tested at 18 weeks to see if they are carry the genes.. and now she has a son. All heathy all natural.. My firend did not have any problems getting pregnant. 
They colled all the embies usually more than one cycle and do pgd on hoping toget enough embies to back in.. I asked this to my docs in Istanbul. I was told it is not a great process for us oldies and not necessary in my case.. 
Don't forget even we were young and we had the perfect genetic embies. If it won't implant it will not implant.. 
PGD is use when there is a lot of numbers of eggs and they are good quality eggs. Cos process is brutal.. It will damage the eggs in the process. Specially old eggs like ours.. 
If you can get pregnant naturally keep at it you get to healthy baby? I have another 3 friends had to go thourgh this.. All manage to get to healthy baby in 2 years.. 
It is very very difficult. Even with IVF.. My docs said it is luck to catch the healthy egg and spermwhich makes healthy emby.. Cos I have been told by embryolog sometimes both healthy and still not end up with healthy one.. It is not just age or chromosoms.. Everything has to be just right for it to work.. Absolute nightmare nothing else.. When they say number games; it is bloody numbers games.. In the past I had many fantastic blasts? and none implanted.. 
Wishing you lots and lots o fluck in this so very diffcult journey.. Heart breaking but we have to carry on trying to have a chance of having one baby.. 
Love. KUkixx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi ladies, I hope you are fine and will have a healthy baby.   I have a question about baby aspirin in preg,  I understood that it is good to take it 1 each day, for a few months, or how, my doc does not recommend it, but I read many ladies take it.

best wishes


----------



## urbangirl

HOpingx I agree with Kuki on this, I had the same discussion with a consultant.  You can either throw everything in and it it likely that the one that sticks will be the good one, this is what they do in clinics in the US where they generally put in more than the 3 max in the uK, or you can do PGD which costs a fortune and weed out the chromosomally dodgy ones that way, but in the end it comes to the same thing, the chance of getting pregnant is the same.  It is true that an abnormal one can stick and develop but it's not that likely so it depends on whether you want to risk that or not.  I know a couple of people who its happened to, it's a terrible situation to be in, but at the end of the day, if you pay for PGD you will have less money for another cycle should you need it, and I also was told that PGD can cause a tiny bit of damage, it may not be much but it could still be enough to put an end to an egg that may have been okay.  There's no right or wrong way really, it's a personal decision.


----------



## Kuki2010

Babygirlforme,
I have been on one baby asprin every morning in last 6 months. As well as clexane every night.
Ask him and find out. When all the meds were getting too much for my body. I have stopped asprin. NHS docs asked again to go back on it.. and I did so. 

Urbangirl,
If it was just one cycle of PGD it won't be that bad. But once you get into PGD game docs like to use  a few cycles and it becames a huge expense.. Specially for oldies like us.. They need to do more cycles to get to good 3-4 embies.. My doc said to me in my age every 10 egg I should get 1 okay chromosomly.. So we are talking about at least 3-4 cycles of PGD to get to good eggs.. Too expensive.. We are better off just trying IVF and hope we get to it.. 

Hope*3,
You are amazing.. Weldone you!!!! Very proud of you.. Keep on going.. You must feel so good?

Becky,
Good luck for testing.. 

HMB,
Hope you are enjoying a free weekend?

PUPO ladies, thining of you all.

Love. KUkixx


----------



## HMB

Happy weekend ladies  

Kuki, I am indeed having a free relaxing weekend, although DH's stress and anxiety is acting up. 

Didn't hear from Penny so I must have missed her before she took off for Easter. I looked up Valtrex---not cheap. I suppose if I hear from her Monday and she urges me to take it, I will find the means to pay for it. Otherwise, it's going on the budget list for tx in Greece.  I def will need to work up the budget including meds and potential intralipids before I deal with getting loan. Yucky poo, but there is no other way right now for us. I start my 150 Menopur jabs tonight, CD4.


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Original Valtrex is but I used Valtrex equvialant in UK. and that is cheap.. Look into it.. 
Mxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Valaciclovir 500mg tablets. Looke up. Probably Frech will have their own version. Glaxosmithklein one is expensive. Rest should be reasonable.
Kukixx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi all, hope you dont mind me gate crashing this thread.
Have just had 1st ivf, long protocol which ended in BFN,  no weighing up options for round 2.  Do I do it here, clinic recommends short protocol this time, reprofit or serum??  Have just ordered DHEA in the hope that will improve egg quality and also am taking my aptimist and am keeping my fingers and toes crossed.
Does anyone have any advice on best way and where to proceed??
xx


----------



## HMB

Thanks so very much Kuki, what would i do without you  
If penny writes back telling me to take it, i Will ask her for a prescription. Then i'll ask m'y pharmacy to give me The generic version or one of The 2 you named.


----------



## hopingx

Thanks Kiki and urban girl for your views, it's a minefield!


----------



## HMB

Welcome jah1234  

What do you mean by no weighing up options? Is your clinic in the UK? Did they not do a lessons learned with you? I haven't done IVF myself, just OI and IUI. Ladies here have a lot of experience and knowledge about issues (more than me) and clinics especially for our group (over 40). For you, it will depend on what your fertility issues are, what are they? Do you have all your hormone results including AMH? Thyroid, TSH? Have you done the tube test, hysterosapinography? Have you done the antral follicule count? Do you have polyps, fibroids or adhesions? Have you done a hysteroscopy or lap? It's always good to get a second opinion. You can get a consultation with Serum by telephone for free by going to there website and filling out their form. 

Hopehopehope, Good luck with the horrible redundancy problem--jeez, adds more stress, doesn't it?

Kuki I found one of the Valtrex equivalents for about 80€ less so far. Thanks again.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning friends,

It is very cold but beautiful day in here at Herts!!! Which fills me with hope and life!.

Wishing you all a great lucky week. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  good to hear your feeling better even you sound better and yes it beauitful sunny in herts.
Got my bleed this morning as had horrible shooting sharpe pain at 3am  so I had an idea then bam here she is aghhhh  never mind  2nd round next week and this time I will def do nothing in the last 2 week lol. So better get on to finish off painting till the big O.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

It's sunny here too today, Kuki  . Going to savor it as the rest of the week could be grim. 

Sorry Becky. Keep trying!


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hello lovely ladies

So sorry I've been away from you all for so long. Will catch up once I've  finished VAT return (should've have done it 2 weeks ago)

How do I post pics?
Sooooo much good news here on site.

Miss you all

Elijah is such a joy.  Absolutely hate having to go into work, but we're on our hols from end of June and won't be back in UK until September

Love CD


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Oh darling. I am sorry.. But yes keep on trying.. In ever way that is the only way..     

CD,
Lovely to hear from you. We miss you too! Enjoy Elijah when you get home at night... Will be a great hols.. Best ever with your little darling.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, can't believe you're 20 weeks already!!!  How are you feeling?  I bet your little one is very excited.  Do you know if it will be a boy or a girl?


----------



## BECKY7

Hi darling thank u kuki and yes I will as am ready for next week  and am making the most of my bath with red wine before we start again and I promise I will take thing easy during the 2 week lol and I was thinking about taking baby aspirin  but not sure from what day or whether it make any different or not,
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  sorry to bother u but omg  I just got out of my bath and I thought I was gonna past out and got very cold then I quickly lie in bed with my towel and I couldn't stop yawning  what the hell is that all about.


----------



## HMB

Carnivaldiva, it is so great to hear that little Elijah is doing well  

Becky, I don't know, but the French would say you caught a chill and to quickly bundle up. 

AFM, the Menapur is making me a little tired at times. I took a half hour nap yesterday. 

My neck and back/shoulder have been hurting on and half since Thursday. I finally took a doliprane last night. I have been using a hot pad too. 

My prednisolone order is all screwed up. Do you think it is a problem to have a 1-4 day gap between taking it? My dose is low, 5mg. If the gap is a problem, I guess I shouldn't bother taking it this time...


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

HMB, you should be fine to have a few days gap on the pred, just start again when you get them. I am on 10mg now.

Becky, hope you feel better, you must have a cold or virus.

Kuki - congrats to be 20 weeks and on having another little girl! 

CD - wonderful to hear news of Elijah.

Di- thanks for the PM!

Jo11 & SG- hope 2ww isn't being too difficult for you both

I am having a lovely break in Skye, but the evil pee sticks are calling to me............

Justine


----------



## Daisychain1985

Justine , willing and hoping        , glad your break is doing you good, not much longer now  

Becky, sorry hon , hope its just a practice run, for the real deal next time, hope you have fun trying and yes, this time, rest afterwards  

CD, hi hon, good to hear you are both doing good, cant wait to see the pic of him,  

Kuki, hope you are on the road to recovery, you have suffered enough on this pregnancy  

Lindz, hi hon hope you are well and feeling good  

HMB, I'm sure a small gap will be ok in taking pred',don't worry  

Poppy, hope your holiday was good and Harry is better  

Welcome jah  

Hoping lovely to see you on here again, good luck for the future, never give up  

HI sofa girl,Neema,Sezy,Tommi,Summer, 

Hi ladies,horrid weather here, where has spring gone, so much for the drought


----------



## kizzymouse

Sarah - 33 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        OMG! where has the time gone? and Kuki too!!!     


Hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## IwillKeepTrying

Hi Kuki, good to see another lady at the same age as myself. Your DH is much younger though......

Good luck to all of us.  Am busy with my acupuncture and TCM and vits and DHEA....blech.


----------



## Gladys07

Ladies.. sorry for abandoning you this is the first time I have sat down at a computer in weeks and only have a couple of minutes as need to get ready for a hospital appt. I also can't access from my phone anymore x

Sarah and Kuki - I can't believe you are that far gone already!!

CD - Thanks so much for your PM how are you and Elijah?

everyone else - Hello and one day soon I hope I will read through and will be able to do personals.

AFM - Stanley is 8 weeks this Thursday and having his first immunisations!! I had a c section which I then got an infection which then transpired after 3 weeks was MRSA, so all I seem to do was go to docs, hospital etc for first 6 weeks and as I couldn't drive or walk i was getting taxis and of course whole days were wasted as appts of course never on time. I did have a few emotional days as I just wanted to be a mum and do normal things. Now I can drive and am not walking like the living dead any more I am much better mentally and even though still have appts etc I can get there on my won steam and also do normal things. Stanely is very good though don't get anytime to go on the computer and my to do list is very long and things are getting urgent but hey ho is sorting out my mortgage important! LOL xx So apologies for not being active on here,

I have updated my local group with the above post too and there are a couple of pics if you would like to look. Not sure what I did wrong as they are huge sorry 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278248.30#lastPost

Take are ladies and I will hopefully catch up with you all again soon. xx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Justine and Sarah  . I got the prednisolone prob sorted out. Penny gave me a prescription which I filled at my local pharmacy. She also gave me a prescription for azithromycine 1000mg to take on CD8&12. If I recall correctly, this is the AB that makes most ladies feel sick.  . I will be looking it up again on Agate's guide for pointers. 

Gladys, so great that your baby is doing well. Jeez, that infection sounds dreadful. Hope you are on the road to speedy recovery finally.


----------



## hopehopehope

HMB - good luck with the meonpour and pred

Kuki and Sarah - nearly there!!

Justine B - I just got back from Arran - I love the scottish islands

Gladys - wow, hope after all that you can settle down and enjoy your baby now xx

CD - Hi honey - how are you and your boy??

Hi to Kizzy, Urban Girl, Becky., Hopingx and Jah, babygirlforme xxxxxxx

Ovulating today, so at it like rabbits!


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

I'm miles behind as usual  Been a mad few weeks with being away (Wales was fun but ), School hols, various celebrations for DS1's birthday & DH being away a lot.

Hope*3 - hope all is ok with your job & good luck with the BMS 

HMB - so sorry for the BFN  Good luck with your next steps 

Gladys - you poor thing, sounds like you've been through the mill  Hope you're feeling better - your LO is absolutely gorgeous! x

IWKT - good luck with the DHEA & vits 

Kizzy - how is Mollie & the new shoes? 

Justine - keeping everything possible crossed for you hun    I won't tell you to stay away from the pee sticks because I always tested early but lots of luck for when you do test       

Jo_11 - got everything poss crossed for you hun too, all sounding very positive so far, I'm praying for lots of Xmas babies on this thread      

Sofagirl - hope everything went well in Athens - you must be testing soon - lots of luck    

Sarah - so sorry to hear about your job hun, not what you need  Hope DH is looking after you & you're managing to get some rest 

Kuki - fab news you're expecting another little girl, I bet your DD is so excited bless her. Hope you're feeling a lot better, you're having such a tough pg  

Lindz - so pleased to hear all is well with the baby, sorry to hear you're still suffering, you'd think after everything you've gone through to get pg you could have at least had an easy pregnancy  

Becky - hope you're feeling better hun, there are so many horrible viruses going around at the moment 

Neema - so sorry hun, would it be worth getting in touch with Penny to see what she thinks? 

Di - how are you doing? Did you manage to get your tests done? Are you heading to Athens?

CD - lovely to hear from you  , are you off to see your Dad for your hols? Would love to see some pics of Elijah - I used this site to post mine, it will give you the code to copy & paste on here http://tinypic.com/

Jah - welcome, I took DHEA before my successful cycle. Serum has had a lot of success with ladies on here so I'm sure they would highly recommend Penny

HopingX - I looked into CGH which is similar testing but without looking for any specific genetic problems. If you usually have lots of eggs/embryos then it may be worth the extra cost but if you don't have many (like me!) then it's probably not worth it. Would you consider tx at a clinic further from you as may be worth contacting Penny at Serum?

Babygirlforme - I was advised to take low dose asprin up to 24 weeks as a precaution but it really depends on your personal circumstances so best to check with your consultant

Sezy - can't believe your LO is almost 1!! I remember you posting to say she'd arrived! x

Sorry can't read back any further so really hope I haven't missed anyone 

AFM - life is pretty busy at the moment, I really should be down to about 8 stone by now   Had an encouraging paed appt for Harry today. She is pleased with how he is doing & said he is much better than she expected as his reflux is apparently hard to treat and she was worried he may have problems due to his bottle aversion. They're going to keep a close eye on him to make sure he doesn't go backwards incase he needs some investigations to be done so fingers crossed he can avoid them. Started weaning him today on her advice and he was screaming because I wasn't spooning his puree in fast enough  DH is off on another 5* work jollie next week so will make sure I give him a very large list of duty free stuff I could do with 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Quick question ladies, have any of you ever been hypnotised? I'm was all booked in for a aessi


----------



## Praying4asibling

I was all booked in for a session and now I'm getting cold feet. It is making me feel quite anxious. But apparently you can have unconscious triggers in your brain that can resist things working!?!? What do you all think

Xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Freeze,
Go for it.. you  have nothing to lose.. And it will be a great help if you had any issues with m/c or abortions etc.. I had that sort of feelings.. Guilt etc.. But did cancelling instead of any hypno.. but I hear it is very powerful.. so go for it.. 

Becky,
Take good care.. It sounds immunes are down.. 

Hope*3, Enjoy.. 

Poppy,
Harry looks so beautiful.. glad he is doing so much better.. Reflux will be so much easier as he gets older.. 

Justine,
Stay away.. Just enjoy hols.. 

Jo,
Thinking of you.. Not written anything in last a few days. Hoping you are doing just fine.. 

Gladys, 
Stanley is gorgeous.. enjoy every single min.. It goes so quick.. 

HMB,
I was fine with Azith.. I timed all the meds well and made sure my tummy is full of with goodies.. Good solid food. 

Iwillkeeptrying,
There are a few of us here same age.. All in different stages.. Don't worry about the age.. Just keep on trying with all the info about what is wrong.. Eventually we get there.. 

My 20 week scan went well. Had two things to worry; one is there is some water in Toddy's brain. Rate is 5. Apperantly over 10 is dangerous. I worry about this.. The plesanta is very low.. Well I don't worry about this.. I don't care of natural birth.. I want c sec full stop.. The ladies who had 20 week scans.. What was the brain water rate thing?

Love to you all.
and of course lots adn lots of luck..

Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Freeze - im sure Jo had hypnosis & found it pretty good so as kuki says go for it! Have u got a date for yr serum tx? X

Kuki - sorry there is more worry for you. What did the drs say - are they going to monitor it? Are they keeping a close eye on you? X


----------



## Kuki2010

Poppy,
I don't think I had any water in Lara's brain.. Nobody ever mention it..
Yes I will have another scan at 32 weeks. But I will go and get it checked again privately at 28 weeks in London.. Argh.. worry never ends.. Do you remember any of your boys having any water in the brain?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Kuki - I don't remember anything being mentioned at mine but H's brain and various other bits of him had to be checked on scans for fluid from 21 weeks onwards due to me having parvo - they only got the test results to say I'd had it the day after my 20w scan. I'm sure the hosp would have wanted you to come back for a scan fairly soon if they were concerned but perhaps it would be worth speaking to your consultant to double check? They shouldn't really just mention it without explaining things properly to you as you're obviously going to be worried  

LJ - sorry hun, I forgot to ask when your scan is and how you're feeling?  xx


----------



## neema

Justine - Keep away from the pee sticks   and enjoy your holiday     

Gladys - Congratulations and sorry about the infection and glad that you are now on the mend . Your son is gorgeous  

Kuki - I shouldn't worry too much....i have had a friend who was told her son had water in the brain though i can't remember what stage she was in her pregnancy. There was nothing wrong with him whatsoever when he was born!!. He is now 11yrs old and totally ok. 

Poppy - Glad that Harry is doing much better now, weaning him already??....gosh how time flies!!. He will soon be walking  . Thanks hun, i will ask you for penny's details if we decide to go down the IVF route again....we can actually afford a cycle now but i am apprehensive about having another failed cycle. We have booked a consultation with our fertility doctor next month to put things into perspective. I appreciate your concern  

Hopex3 - Good luck for this month    

Sofagirl & Jo_11 - I hope that the dreaded 2ww is going ok for you both        When is OTD?


----------



## Kuki2010

Neema,
Thank you.. I am hoping it will be all gone in next scan.. All so scary.. 

Poppy,
Scanner was more concern about plesanta than water.. But I will go to FMC and get it checked after 24 weeks. It should go away after 24th apperantly.. I hope they can do something about it while in my tummy or when it comes out.. 

I am having this baby does not matter what.. Wishing for a healthy darling..

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki how horrible that they scared you with this water thing, eek. Too many things to worry about while pregnant. Glad Neema knows something about it!

I am supposed to take Azithromycine on an empty stomach according Agate's guide and Penny's instructions. Just don't know how long I have to wait until I can have breakfast...half hour? Hour? 

Freeze I know a FF who did hypnosis during her 5th OI tx, and it was successful  . Couldn't hurt. 

Went to acupuncture today, lovely. Friday I have bloods and scan to see how I'm doing so far on this iui cycle....


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I used to give an hr but I used to take ABs and Throxine in the morning first thing. Than at breakfast steriods and aspirin.
Used to have my vits during the day with lunch time and all day long.. There used to be a lot.. Can not remember when I used to have valtrex.. One in the morning and one in the evening I think..

Lara has got into her first choice.. We are so so happy I can not tell you.. It was almost 8 years ago we bought our flat so our children to go to this school. If only we knew our journey to have kids will take a lot longer than we have planned..   
Nevermind a bit late but we all get there surely..   We were fighing for one in 12.. So very lucky.. If we did not get in, I would have fighting for it till september.. No I can relax about this one.. 

Love to you all..
Hope you are having a lucky day as mine.. 


Kukixx


----------



## Janie1

I'm interested to hear from anyone who has had appalling service from ARGC, and if they found a better clinic and was successful. 

Also has anyone had a bad experience with one of the nurses at ARGC? I'm not going to name her but she's a witch, not just to me but with many of the women I cycled with. Shes an older woman with blondish hair always in a ponytail and she trains people to inject.


----------



## hopehopehope

Janie - sorry I cant help you with ARGC, i know they are particularly vigilant and take over your life; if you ask me a lot of the doctors and nurses in these clinics forget to treat you like private paying patients, worse service than NHS.

i am surprised that you had a 19 fertilised and onyl 3 viable embies and no frosties, perhaps the over stimulation destroyed the quality of the eggs, Peny at SErum would have had you on min stimms at over 40, got justy a few eggs, but bwetter quality - i thin you should research this. i know Isobel has had min stimms at Create. 

good luck!!

Update on me - BMS now stopped as ovulated yesterday,DH woke up delirious this morning asking if i needed 'more sex', i told him the nightmare was over and he could go back to sleep!

Just found out i have a two day interview next week for a job i really want (even more so given redundancy), so after spending 3 weeks on skills analysis i now have to plan a presentation, lessson, interview technique, gen up on specs of the job as well as go and buy two new suits (lost 3 1/2 stone now so nothing fits!) Am a bit shatered, so it will take my mind off fertilisation and 2ww!!


----------



## HMB

Hopehopehope--that sounds fountastic!! Both the interview and getting new suits  . Go get 'em 

Kuki, congrats for Lara's school!! I know how stressful that is from friends and my sister's experience. Phew! ...I remember how many meds you were taking this fall, you poor thing. I don't have as many, but divide it up a bit. I do take most at breakfast though. My antioxidants/Vitafem Boost, I have to take 3 times/day and the VitalDHA, twice. Glad I switched to pregnancy plan which you take once.  . I remembered about the Omeprazole which is supposed to prevent stomach reactions from the ABs, so  I took it. 

Hi Janie1, Poppy40, SarahEssex, Justineb, neema, gladys, kizzymouse, IWKT


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3,
Like HMB says you go and get them girl!!! 

HMB,
For Omeprazole  I did try without tos ee if my tummy copes.. And it did so I did not take that one.. Still got a box of it for next trial.. FET.. Yes I know I must be mad.. Don't tell me..  

Janie1,
I dealt with ARGC for 3 phone calls in total and that was enough for me to say not a clinic for me.. I am sorry lots and lots of people have similiar experience.. I am very emotional person. And I need emotinal support in this particular journey and certainly ARGC is not for me.. Good luck.. I already stress and worry so much already about everything.. I need to deal with people who are accomodating and make me relax not more stress...
LWC, I sort of like but still when I went there, they were so busy I felt like a number not patient. 
Dr. Gorry defo personalised but not sure his success rates. But for immunes defo great place to do investigations and getting meds.. But very very expensive.. 
At the mo people going on and on about Zita's centre. Docs are great with immunes and older ladies like us... 

I have been spoilt rotten with my clinic in Istanbul. American Hospital.. They were just brilliant.. I can not fault them but they do not do donor anything and don't believe immunes but can accomodate the meds up to a point. 

Going to Reprofit was great for me.. Was extremly stress free.. I am sure one of the reasong it has worked.. 

Ladies here who had great success in Serum. They will tell you about Serum.. 

Love. Kukixxx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone,

Hopex3 goodluck with interviews and suits and hope that you get a natural miracle this month!

Janie, I have been to ARGC for tx when pregnant, a ICSI cycle last May and recently IUI. They kept a very close eye on me,  I was pleased with my cycle even though I didn't get a  BFP that stuck but I've had times where they don't answer phone messages (which is really frustrating) or I have been kept waiting in the clinic for many hours (when they have told me it would be 20 mins or so). It just seems to be their way,a lot seems to hinge on you being in the clinic and waiting. All the nurses were lovely, I didn't have a bad experience with any, though I did have an issue with one of the doctors not making terribly sensitive comments about our recent IUI.

Kuki, it's great news Lara has got into the school of choice. Try not to worry to much about Toddy, hopefully everything will  normalise, it's a positive sign if the radiogrpaher wasn't that worried about it.

HMB, goodluck with meds!

Gladys, I was so sorry to hear about the MRSA, but Stanley is gorgeous!

I tested yesterday and it was a BFN, AF hasn't arrived (it's due today) so I will test again if she doesn't show as OTD is officially tomorrow. I had 2 and a half glasses of wine last night as a result, I can't say I felt good this morning, I seem to not like the after effects of alcohol these days.
I might try Clomid next month (avoiding IUI as I was so sick afterwards), then just get ready to cycle with Serum if we have no luck.....

Hello to Poppy, Neema, SG, Jo11, LJ, CD, Sarah, Lindz, Kizzy, Alexine, Di

Goodluck especially to all PUPO ladies

Justine xx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, hehe, thinking of going for a third kiddie with the FET ?  . Not crazy to go for it, hon... I would only worry about your health as you have had some scares  . I would be worried about you....maybe a surrogate...I don't know enough to say of course, just worrying....anyway back to focusing on your successful pregnancy right now  

Justine, so you are '2 glasses Justine' now? Or as they say, a'cheap date'? heehee. Tolerance is gone considering we are drinking an average of 1-2 glasses of wine/month (not week). C'est la vie....


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Justine – Good luck for your OTD. Hope you’re enjoying Skye. FX for you.

Kuki – Sorry you’ve had a horrible scare. They can be quite insensitive when they are scanning and say things out loud. They told me they couldn’t find my DS legs! He is a strapping 21 year old at 6’ 2”. Try and put what they say out of your mind, as long as Toddy is growing and good for dates, all will be well.

Sarah essex – How fast is your PG going? I’m pleased you’re well and everything is looking good. Good luck for the final countdown.

Hopex3 – Well done you on a fantastic weight loss! Sorry you’re facing redundancy but good luck with new post.

Glagys – congrats on little Stanley. Sorry you had a rough time after CS. Hopefully you’re feeling a lot stronger now.

Poppy – pleased little H is doing well, at least they are keeping a close eye on him.

Lindz – bless you, what a rough time you’re having. Hopefully you’ll feel much better when LO arrives.

CD – lovely to hear from you and that Elijah is a joy! Must be hard returning to work but you have the hols to look forward to and spend more time with him.

Neema – sorry basting hasn’t worked. What do you think the next step will be? Maybe we’ll be cycling together?

Hi to anyone I’ve missed, my ankles are being eaten atm so not got time to read too far back.

AFM – got the results from Athens  and positive for Hidden C and Ureaplasma. GP tests showed Vitamin D deficiency too. Penny is phoning one evening next week and I have the prescription to start Abs. Just have to find a pharmacy that is willing to take it. 
Puppies are getting bigger and bigger! Also chewing anything that doesn’t move. We sold them over the Easter weekend after advertising them for a couple of days. All have wonderful new forever homes. We just need to wait until next weekend before they can leave mum. I’ll miss them but the litter was to fund our next TX so thinking about what joy there lovely little selves will bring me and DH.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## dyellowcar

p.s updated pic of puppies on avatar.


----------



## Jammy J

Hi Di. Hope you don't mind me asking but  am interested to know more about the tests that athens have just confirmed positive. Is this with Penny? Also would you know if having a positive result, does it mean you would never get pregnant? Penny has mentioned these tests to me but am unsure whether to have another round at reprofit as it's a good price without any further tests or should I spend the money on these tests first? 
Thx JAH x


----------



## Kuki2010

Jah,
Have the tests.. Those are not expensive. If you have any of the issues the implantation is unlikely and if you are lucky enough to get pregnant the m/cs are high.. don't waste your money on another treatment. have the tests.. Very simple. I did send examples and tests are done.. And not expensive.

I have to go out to hospital for my diabeties check up day. Will write when I get back..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Jammy J

Can you have here as well as with penny? X


----------



## dyellowcar

Jah1234 - Hi, I've sent you a PM, as thought it would be easier that way.


----------



## HMB

Hi ladies  

Although I feel physcally good today, my head is a bit mush. This may be due to lack of sleep before running to the lab this morning. I actually handed them the wrong prescription, one for HcG, and didn't figure it out until the nurse was about to take my blood  . Anyway, things are prgressing fine. I have a follie on the right that is 10mm, this is CD9. My lining is about 5.6mm, but can't remember exactly. It needs to grow more, and oestradiol needs to go up as well. It's at 76. LH is 6 and progesterone is .3. Doc is predicting Thursday/Friday for insemination. I have to do 3xMenapur each night this weekend and go back for bloods and scan Monday. Verdict--I think this is pretty good, course would be nice to have 2 follies and higher Oestrodial at this point. I think my lining grew at this rate during OI tx this fall, will have to look thru my records.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Justine, so sorry  , hope and   for next cycle,    

HMB, Hope that follie grows nice and big, good luck for thurs         

Di, hi hon, adorable pups , sorry for the hidden C test, if you look at Serum file by AGATE, info on there, thanks hon, baby is doing good  

Kuki, hi hon, hope all your health scares are behind you, can you feel her kicking now  

Kizzy, hi hon, sure has flown by, we need more pics of Molllie, my Gmail on my phone has broken, so cant receive or send pics on e mail,  

Poppy, hi hon, so glad Harry is getting better  

Hope good luck for your interview, well done on the weight loss 

CD, hi hon, have you managed to sort pics yet, cant wait to see your boy  

HI BECKY, SG,LINDZ,NEEMA,GLADYS,LJ ,


----------



## Praying4asibling

Hey lj I tried to inbox you but it came up blocked. I hope all is ok. 

Xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies 

I can belive I wrote for everyone and bloody disappear  sorry I had to make it short this time.

I am confused as I am CD7 with high on my CBM so we bd this am then around lunchtime I had thick CM with pink (never had thick CM with pink) then wipe with light pink and on my pantie then this evening it all stop.
What the hell it that all about as I am not even peak yet  it that all normal as I was gonna seduce my DP again tonight.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Some Mollie pics ( esp for Sarah!  )

Hugs to all  ( esp Justine )

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Lots%20More%20Mollie%20Jean/562534_10150800243688665_576113664_11470008_881066419_n.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly%20Is%2014%20Months%20Old%20Today%20190412/524434_10150831457128665_576113664_11552407_860219849_n.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly%20Is%2014%20Months%20Old%20Today%20190412/562998_10150831445323665_576113664_11552399_252972355_n.jpg


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Kizzy - thanks for the pics, just what we need to cheer us up............those eyelashes (and eyes) are amazing! 

I still don't have AF............ Don't know what's going on. I haven't done a pee stick since Friday which was OTD, as we've been driving back from Skye so the sticks were packed away in the boot of the car,  but if nothing happens today, I  will go to get a blood test tomorrow as I am on London for work then. It's cycle day 33 today, my cycle is normally 26-28 days, so it's v wierd.  Also I don't want to get hopes up given two negative HPTs..........

Big hellos to everyone

Justine xxx


----------



## HMB

Hiya all

Just a quick update. Got the bloods back from this morning. Oestradiol doubled and is 142. Still that's not very high so I think we are talking one follie that is maybe 13-17mm. LH is high at 9. Never had it that high during stills  . Don't know what that means, but maybe getting ready to ovulate. More later after the scan.

Justine hope you aren't too stressed. Still holding out hope for HcG test for you  

Kizzy, wow so adorable  

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Good luck for the scan..

Justine,
Hope HCG is positive..     We never know.. So wait and see..

Kizzy,
MJ is just gorgeous.. Big kiss from us here.. 

Becky,
Don't worry about CBM or CM.. From CD7 just have sex every 2-3 days till day 17.. And leave it.. And don't bother with anything else.. It just adds extra anxiety which is not good for making babies.. Enjoy...

Sarah,
Yes feeling her since end of 19 weeks. Those feelings are keep me going every day.. You are so close.. Must be so excited..

AFM,
My friday meeting went badly. They are not worried about water in baby's brain. They think it will go away. But very concern about the plasenta.. It is very very low and attached itself to my C sec scar tissue.. I can not believe this.. So unlucky.. Now waiting for next scan to see if it will move at all.. Well any bleeding or pain I have been told to go to hospital apperantly they will than do a MRI scan to see the intese of demage and decide what to do.. Apperantly in soem case they can repair.. and most of cases they take the baby out asap.. So we'll see what is in the corner.. 

My mum will be here tomorrow afternoon if my sister can get her into the plane and keep her in it.. We are so stressed about this.. Will write tomorrow eveining and let you know.. The plane should land about 3ish.. Me and Lara will go and get them.. Exciting/scared etc.... 

Love to you all.

Kukixxx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, praying for you and that the placenta issue goes away


----------



## neema

Sarah - Good to read from you....not long to go now  

Justine - Hang in there it might be that you had late implantation fx for you  

Kizzy - Mollie is so so pretty  

HMB - Fx crossed for you too....it only takes one good follie to make a baby  

Kuki - Oh hun....hope that there is something they can do about the placenta....i am sure with all the modern technology around there must be something they can do. I am sure that it is a very stressful time for you and DH and it will be lovely to have some support from your mum around


----------



## Kuki2010

Neema,
Thank you dearest. I am hoping to get to 28 weeks than Toddy will have a chance to survive.. Well I  should know more before that. Am organising a private scan for after 24 weeks.. 
At least excited and scared about tomorrow.. Can not wait.. Mum has  not slept last 3 nights.. She is so nervous and excited and scared..   
How are you doing?
Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - after all you've been through it's not fair to have another worry - I hope everything turns out fine big hugs, stay strong xxxxxxx


----------



## justineb

Kuki      I think you need to take it very very easy for next 2 months or so, I am sure Toddy is a fighter  so hopefully it will  resolve

Jo11    Just seen your diary post, I can't believe what you are going through, I am so very sad for you and OH

J xxxx


----------



## HMB

Hi ladies  

Doc was very pleased with my blood results. The scan showed that the follie is now 15mm, lining is triple and 7.?mm. He said IUI would be Thursday but maybe Wednesday  . I am to do one more Menopur jab (150 this time) tonight then do bloods again (but no scan) tomorrow morning and call in the afternoon. He said I may not need the trigger, that it could be a natural ovulation. He'll know tomorrow. Cool   . He said no cysts or funny things, some v small follies on the left ovary that he didn't bother to look at (or tell me any details).

Thanks Neema for the positive support  , def helps!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Good luck for wed...    

Justine and Kizzy, thank you.. Just trying to take a day at the time.. I don't want to think about the worse case.. I hope it will all go away.. That is what I am hoping for..

Jo, words fails me..    Thinking of you..    

Kukixxxx


----------



## HMB

Jo_11 I am so sorry, so disappointed for you. It's not fair...

Kuki thanks so much   . Hope your Mom makes it today! It sure would be great to have here there with esp right now. 

Justine


----------



## Little B

Hi ladies,

so much going on!

Kuki, fingers crossed for you, I hope you and Toddy are going to be okay.

Justine, sending hopeful vibes to you.

Welcome Jah!

Kizzy, Mollie is a little slice of gorgeous!

Poppy, sorry to hear about Harry's reflux. My friend's little boy has suffered from that his whole 18 months. They THINK he has turned the corner now, but it has been rough for her.

HMB, I take a Valtrex equivalent, and was taking it for oral yuckies, while on the NHS. The generic works just as well and wasn't expensive. I also took more than prescribed- they told me 400 a day, I took 200 a day for maintenance and then up to 1200 if having a breakout.

Hope x 3, hilarious about the sexing it up with the husband. My DH has been given a few days off after a particularly exhausting four days. I need the break as well! Also, congrats on the weight loss!

Hopingx - I am going to do the testing, myself. I am 45 and the cutoff for any kind of treatment here in Denmark is your 46th birthday. I simply don't have time for a m/c and recovery, as November is my cutoff. I am terrified of screwing things up, but, well, this is not an exact science and Iøm terrified of a lot of things.


AFM, had IUI on Sunday, with a 20mm and a 16mm, as well as two little hitchhikers at 11mm each (All in my left ovary, the right didn't respond much at all). Not too bad for an old broad on 200/300 iu of Menopur. The last two Aprils I fell pregnant au naturale, so hoping third time is a charm.

also, DH isn't helping much with his old man sperm, but we managed to get it up to over 8 million this month with him cutting out caffeine for a week and eating brazil nuts every day.



Am remaining calm, am remaining Zen, am in a happy zone, am remaining calm, am remaining Zen, am in a happy zone, am remaining......


----------



## neema

Di - Sorry i forgot you yesterday   glad that your pups have funded your next IVF cycle (better sweet)....well done. Yes we may be cycle buddies  

Kuki - I hope your mum made it yesterday, take it easy hun...all will be well.

Jo_11 - I am so sorry....don't know what to say either      

HMB -     for tomorrow or thursday.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## neema

Little - Fx crossed for you


----------



## HMB

Wow LittleB, soudns fantastic  . Great follies for your IUI.   

Di--puppies are tooooooo cute  

AFM, got the results and spoke to the Doc with the PLAN. Oestradiol went down from 142 to 126, a bit strange, don't you think? LH is hi and exactly the same as yesterday, 9.7. Prog went up a tiny bit to .5ng. I guess these changes have to do with eminent ovulation...? Insemination/iui is Thursday morning at the American Hospital. I am to do 3 vials of Menopur tonight   and ovitrelle in the morning/Wed. They didn't give me a specific time to do the ovitrelle, I asked "with breakfast" and the response was yes that's fine  . What time should I do it, do you think?? My iui is at 9:45am the following morning. So OTD should be May 8.

Cheers


----------



## justineb

Hi Ladies

Little B, that's a great response for IUI, fingers crossed you get April luck again

HMB,  great you have a plan now, in IVF you take the trigger 2 days before EC and usually in evening, I don't know more about IUI as I didn't take a trigger last time, sorry...hope one of the others can help you

My hcg was 1,  so it's  def negative as I thought, it seems AF is just playing tricks..........she's still not here......I can't quite believe she is so delayed

Jo11   

Justine xxx


----------



## HMB

Sorry Justine   , very disappointing. Hope AF doesn't take long now. Last time I did HcG I got 1 and then AF showed a few hours later...

True, IVF and IUI would have different timing I guess. I don't remember these details if I ever knew them. Is EC done after ovulation or just before? As for IUI, well I am not sure. Last time I did trigger at night 2 days before a morning iui. Trigger is supposed to cause ovulation in 36hours, right? Of course, your body could go earlier....hmmm. More questions


----------



## hopehopehope

HMB - when i have had ivf/iui trigger has been at night 36 hours before EC - always a day off. But as your having iui, they might want to make sure sperm are already happily there before ovulation.

JustineB - am very sorry honeyxxxx

Little b - my dh went from 12 mill to 50 mill with a course of Penys antibiotics for 20 odd days after i tested posisitve for hidden Chlamydia. She said he could have had a hidden infection for years and it is normal to see anti biotics raise sperm count - it is normal practice in italy to do a long course of anti bs before any treatment. Something to think about........

Hi to Neema, JO xxx (pmd you)


----------



## HMB

Thanks HOpeHopeHOpe

I had the IUI on Thursday morning. All good. No pain. So I am on the 2ww. Very glad not to have any jabs or early morning blood tests  . I am to start progesterone tonight, only to take it once a day orally. 

How is everyone? Any news?

Cheers


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Enjoy being PUPO!!! Just relax.. Try...

No news in here.. Mum made it to UK. With my sister they have been cleaning my flat and car.. You name it they cleaned it.. Sister just went to see her girlfriend for the weekend. Will be back on monday to spend more time with us.. So far so good.. Not a major problems.. Tummy does not feel okay but not major pains..So one day at the time.. See how far we are going to get to..

Love to you all.. Hope you are coping.. 

Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies, 

HMB, congratulations on being PUPO, hope this is your time!! Fingers x       

Kuki, take care of that bump, hope the pains stay away................... do you mum and sister want to come to mine for a few days?  

Neema, have you decided what you will do yet?

Jo11   

AF finally showed her ugly face yesterday!       Penny at Serum thinks I may have had a follie that didn't release the egg properly, she says it often collapses back on itself and forms a cyst that delays AF.....and is common with Clomid... I feel my body is out of balance again, so I have decided not to take Clomid again this month. I am just going to concentrate on getting ship shape for  a cycle at Serum - probably towards end of June/beginning of July now AF has made cycle  slip back. I  stopped the steroids on Wednesday and have had a headache from Thursday! It's still here and I have had to lie in bed all morning today........ I was only 10mg pred for 2.5 weeks........ as I have the headache since stopping, it seems my adrenals are stil not that strong and able to resume normal cortisol production........as headache is probably from a lack of cortisol again..............  I suppose I have to expect this as I was on them for 5 months last year..... and adrenals took big hits and really struggled with withdrawal then....but it makes me realise how careful I need to be, I so wish I didn't have to take them..................but needs must I suppose..............

Big hellos to  Di, Hopex3, LJ, Poppy, Little B, CD, Kizzy, Alexine and everyone else
Justine XXX


----------



## HMB

PUPO, I like the sound of that  . Thanks Kuki and Justine 

...Kuki,   for your bb and hope you get some news soon that is a relief from this new problem....

Justine, take care of yourself, that reaction to coming off pred sounds awful


----------



## Daisychain1985

HMB, CONGRATS ON BEING PUPO     THIS IS THE GOLDEN EGG, all the very best     


Justine, sounds like giving your body a drug free rest will do you good, hope and   Penny does her magic and makes you a mum , pred withdrawl is horrible, hope the headaches stop very soon  

Kuki, I second that send your mum and sis over here, you are lucky, hope you are on the mend hon and baby is kicking good  

Hope , how did the interview go, hope the new suit made you feel fab  

Poppy hi hon, how is that family of yours, hope little Harry is better  

Becky hope cycle 2 is in full swing  

Cd, hope you and your family are all doing great  

Lindz, hi hon, how are your ante natal classes going, got date for my nhs ones, 11th May, will be nearly fit to drop by then, useless  , will phone you next week,  

sorry if forgot any one  

Hi ladies, last week at work next week, just hope the sun comes out, fed up with this rubbish weather, boiler broke, cold and miserable  , need to do a sun dance to cheer us all up


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi ladies - HMB - so hoping this is the one for you. 

JustineB - it's ust one thing after another isnt it.

Kuki = hope you are going to have osme happy times in this pregnancy

Sarah - hello hunxx Thanks for asking  I GOT THE JOB!! I am now (from Spetember) an Assistnat Head teacher. I also got my redundancy letter - but stuffem, Im off elsewhere!! Unfortunateyl, in education if you get a job straight after being made redunandant you dont get to keep any redundancy money - If I had that I could have back to back DE cycle with peny. As it is I am now moving to a very difficult workplace where I will be under scrutingy. WE are obviously still trying naturally as ostensibly, there is nothing wrong except for ageing eggs, but I dont know if I will be going any further now. I dont think i could cope with working at this new place and balancing a DE cycle . We'll see what happens. i am still dieting and hope to reach BMI 23 by end of July.  Am starting a new herbalife weight loss chaleenge on wEdnesday - 11 weeks to lose another 38 pounds!!! It was great to be able to wear a size 16 suit for my two day interview last week, hoping to be in size 12 on my fist day in September!!!

Lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning friends,
I have written to you all on sat and lost it all. Got p'ed off and did not write any more. 
My mum uses laptop to wathc turkish soaps.. I can not use laptop that much.. As I write she is cooking some turkish crapies.. 

Hope*3, Wow weldone you!!! You will be amazing in sep..And I am sure all these posiitve energy will bring your darling baby!!!!

Sarah&Justine,
Sister went to her girlfriends on sat but mum is carrying on cleaning.. she is nuts.. She can not stop.. If she stop she wll get bored so I let her be.. She already started she is missing her hum.. this is the first time she ever stayed somewhere else than her own houses.. 

HMB,
How is being PUPO going?    

Jo,    

Becky,
You are quiet.. You okay?

Sarah,
Yes baby is kicking.. Thank god.. I am constantly waiting for her to do so.. It is the sigh she is okay.. Friday I have another check up.. Lets see what they will say.. 

Linz,
How areyou doing? HOpe better?

Love to you all.

Kukixxx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, sounds like you are keeping your Mum busy  . PUPO is going great. I got lots of rest this weekend and went to hear swing music last night. This definitely lifter my spririts . I am going to try to get in another acupuncture appt this  week. I did have slight pains down low to the right on Sat (or friday?) for a short while. Nothing else to report. Frankly, I am like Jo_11 and don't really believe in the symptom checking. It would have to be drastic. I realized that I have done stimms 7 times! Lots of experience with that part of tx  . And a almost as many triggers. Jeez, enough already.   

Thanks so very much SarahEssex  . I have to keep thinking that: "golden egg, golden egg..."


----------



## neema

Kuki - Glad that your mum and sister made it...it must be really great to have them round for that extra support. So happy that little Toddy is kicking  

Justine - So sorry that clomid has caused you so many problems. Just get a your body back to tip top condition for June. No we have not decided what to do next, we have an appointment next month.  

HMB - Good luck for this month    .

Hopex3 - Congratulations and hope that the new job will be less stressful. Well done for the weight loss, very impressive  

Sarah - Enjoy your imminent maternity leave and getting ready for the baby's arrival.

Poppy - Hope that Harry is getting better everyday.

Hi Lindz, CD, Di, Sofagirl, Jo_11 and  everyone else .xx


----------



## Little B

fingers crossed for you, HMB, it would be fabulous if we oldies* had little miracles happen. I had my IUI four days ahead of you, I am thinking (the 22nd for me) and I am refusing to analyze every little twinge. Sure am tired, though, but when I consider the amount of suppositories and patches and shots... of course I am.

The doc said she would do a blood pregnancy test for me next week, so I am holding off on weekend pee sticks. Good thing I have university coursework to keep me occupied.


Bee



*yes, that makes you under 45 ladies youngsters!


----------



## hopehopehope

Bee, what is pergoveris??  Am wondering whether I should be aiding 
My natural cycles, can feel af on way today.


----------



## HMB

Littleb, right back at you  . Let's get BFP's!! It sound like you have just a few more days before testing  

I actually forgot to take the progesterone (orally) last night  . Decided to take it early this morning when I remembered. I am to be taking it once a day. I'm assuming this won't have much effect on things, but it would be better if I remembered at night for the rest of the 2ww  . Will have to think of some better way to remind myself


----------



## IwillKeepTrying

HMB, so nice to read your good news! 

Other ladies, just checking in but see some positive vibes happening, hope it rubs off....

Just finished Day 31.5 on my cycle, 2nd cycle post failed IVF, and _*very *_late for me, I was worried.

Now hoping the DHEA will do it's thing and we can TTCN or maybe mini-IVF or natural IVF.

Good luck Little B! And to all the ladies here, it's nice to be in good company.

Alex


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Hopex3 – well done on getting the job! That is fab news. You might be able to try DE cycle during one of the holidays, i.e, Oct half term/xmas,  that way you’re not putting so much pressure on yourself and shouldn’t be heavily PG until next summer, your first year will then be out of the way and the maternity benefits should have increased. Also well done on the weight loss, I’ve lost 11 pounds now.

LittleB – well done on being PUPO and good luck for the blood test.

Sarah – how’s things with you, hun? Is DH behaving himself, or still being a piggy?

Neema –Good to see you have an appointment booked and hopefully it will help you to decide where to go from here.

Kuki – you can send your mum to me for a week. I’ve plenty of things she can do! LOL

HMB – FX for your golden egg.  

Justine – hope you are feeling ok and headaches are easing.You have had a rough time since IUI.    

Hi to Poppy, HopingX, Sofagirl, Diesy, Freeze, Kizzy and everyone else.

AFM – currently on the evil Abs but coping ok, DH really didn’t want to take them, but agreed to. I spoke with Penny last week, what a lovely lady. She believes our problems can be solved via Abs and Hysto, then to try naturally for a few months with steroid support. If it doesn’t work for us we are to go straight to DE as OEIVF would be a waste of time and money. I was happy with the consult as it was how I’d planned it myself and had similar feeling re:OE.
The puppies left for there new forever homes over the weekend. The last one went this morning so the house seems very quiet! Obviously now need to fill it with our own LO.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Thanks Di, my weight loss challenge starts tomorrow for next 11 weeks- yay thin for summer!! Your peny plan is the sane as mine, only I have
Had ten months trying naturally!! Af started today, just wish I could
Have one bfp xxx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Hopex 3       so sorry AF has arrived again, it's so horrible month after month....... I know how disappointing it is. But BIG congratulations on the new job, that's fantastic. Shame about the timing re. redundancy pay...... a holiday cycle as Di suggests sounds like it's the way forward if you don't get a natural miracle in the mean time.....

Di, it's great you are loosing weight too and have a clearer view on the way forward, hopefully TTC naturally will work (Penny does seem to favour it for us oldies)! Hope you are OK on the ABs and I hope the pups are happy in their new homes 

Neema - it's great to hear you have an appointment booked, hopefully it will help you decide what to do next

HMB - How's our PUPO lady in waiting? Do you get to vote btw, been hearing about the French elections today.........

Little B - when do you go for your test?

I will keep trying - Hello - I am going to do natural IVF or very mild stimms in June with Serum.

Hellos to everyone, especially Kuki, Jo11, Sarah, Poppy, Lindz, Alexine, CD, Becky, Sofagirl

I am feeling less headachy now. Penny says I should have been told to taper off the steroids again and not stop straight away as I did....... She wants me to go back on them soon if I ovulate and on a higher dose of 20mg (perhaps even increasing to 30mg if i cycle for 1 month before), she said on Saturday it's the only way she thinks I will get pg again.... OH is not very happy about me having to take them long term.......so it's caused some lively debate in our house, I guess OH is very worried about Shingles and withdrawal again........he says he won't support  the decision for me to take them....... and of course I am thinking that if Penny tells me to I will take them especially if she thinks it might be the only way.......hey ho.....OH is not happy that 'my desire to get pg is putting my own health at risk'..... says he thinks this is verging on madness......men don't understand in the same way do they?

Justine xx


----------



## HMB

HopeHopeHope, congrats on the job, that is realy great news! You will figure out a way to deal with tx  

Dyellowcar, glad you had a good cons with Penny and are in action now  . A natural BFP would be a great present after the puppies  

Justine thanks I love that, PUPO lady in waiting  . Elections are very exciting here. I am not a citizen so can't vote unfortunately, maybe some day. 

Hi Iwillkeeptrying

Neema how goes it?

Nothing to report other than I remembered to take the progesterone last night   . DH has been letting me get lots of good sleep since last Friday, ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## HMB

Justineb, oh dear that is a very delicate situation. Your DP is very worried about you taking heavy doses of steroids, I don't blame him as he knows the effects on you...Still I would think like you and want to do whatever Penny suggests esp when described as the 'only way' for success. You must be so stressed  . I hope your DP chills out about it or forgets....


----------



## dyellowcar

HMB - that's good of DH to let you catch up with some sleep. I got my first full night's sleep last night in 8 weeks (since the puppies were born) nice!

Justine - bless you! It is so hard on you because obviously you will want to do what Penny suggest as you want to give it your best shot. DH is going to be concerned because he doesn't want you to be ill or suffer. Men certainly don't understand in the same way. I think women have a more emotional involvement in TTC whereas men try to rationalise it. We're just programmed differently. At the end of the day it's your DH protective instinct kicking in to protect you.

Hopex3 - sorry your AF arrived, as Justine said, it just doesn't get any easier. Good luck with your weight loss challenge, you can do it!

Iwillkeeptrying - have you tested as 31.5 days is quite late? Good luck with future TX.

AFM - got flights and hotel booked last night for Athens, we fly out 27th May. I'm getting quite excited as we are adding on extra days to have a holiday. It'll be a lovely break with a little excursion to the clinic included. Just hope my cycle plays ball and AF doesn't decide to have a extra few days away!

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## Kuki2010

DY,
So exciting.. Just try to enjoy Athens..    

Justineb,
So very difficult. 25mg was not enough for immunes. But 40mg was okay for baby making but caused all other problems which I am still suffering from.. Not easy.. Balance is such a thin line.. Our poor body..  

HMB,
Hope you are feeling good and positive.

Check up tomorrow. Mum is coming with me. Lets see what will find out.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, how'd it go at your check-up? .....   

Dyellowcar, great to get to athens and a little vacation too  

Nothing to report, just waiting....


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Friends,

Sorry not able to read or write in here. Mum is using laptop for her turkish tv. And very busy in here with all demanding girls around inside and out.

HMB,
It did not go well. Plesanta went lower instead up.. They were hoping for it to go up. So now they are very worried that it won't function properly and Toddy is not going to grow properly. They want to wait a bit more and do a growth scan on her and make a decision. They said I will have to have a MRI to see how bad it is. I will do a private growth scan in a week or so in FMC.. Have not booked it yet. I th ink this baby will be coming a lot earlier than Sep 1st.. I hope we are lucky enougth to get to 32 weeks or so.. Lets see.. All so worring.. But I am trying to not to think about.. Just deep down feeling bad about it.. How are you coping with 2WW.. Hope chiling?

Hope you all are enjoying the bank hols? We are off to Parents with my mum. She will see it first time where we had got married.. Looking forward to it but have to say there are rather a lot of ladies hormonal and depressed. So hoping it will go without any major incidents..

Love to you all. Thinking of you all..

Kukixx


----------



## neema

Kuki - Just got back home from vacation away...just hang in there hun...all will be well. I   that all ends well in Jesus name...i am a christian. Fx Crossed   

HMB - Fx crossed for you too


----------



## HMB

Kuki, so sorry to hear about your Doc visit  . You are in my thoughts and prayers   

Starting to have the reality of my chances sneaking into my mind so it's getting harder to stay positive in these last couple days. Still it is nice to not know yet, I will try to focus on thinking PUPO


----------



## dillydolly

Please could you read my post and if poss respond with your thoughts. I didn't know where to put it!

Thanks

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287375.0


----------



## hopehopehope

Dilly dolly - how old are you? The difference between 40 and 44 is huge. I started treatment at 42, but had Mc through bad eggs at 39. 
If you have nothing else wrong with you or DH  I would try natuarally. If you have immune issues i would get them sorted. i would get tested for hidden chlamydia with Serum in Athens. Do you have any auto immune issues like thyroid or arthritus - that could indicate immune problems. Immune issues get worse as we get older. IVF wont turn bad eggs into good eggs, they might fetilise or even implant, but may bet no further than a few days of weeks. Sorry to sound harsh - i am in this situation and I dont have any children, I will never see my own child. If you want another one i recommend donor or adoption. 

HMB - not long to go honey xx

Kuki - is that placenta previa then ? I have read that they monitor this very well these days, thoguh you may well have to have a C section, they will monitor the baby every week until they see that growth is not enough? i think you have a lot to hope for and a good chance that all will work out perfectly for Toddy - just a very worrying time for you xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies 
Sorry I been away for while  and now I am back and I know it sad but I have really miss reading everyone story in the last 2 week as I have been busy painting but not during from 7dpo till the test on Saturday hopefully.

Kuki  ohhhhh  I really really am praying for you all and your beauitful toddy  You really are so strong  so hang in there  and I think you will be having C section  but who care about that as long your goody are well eh.
HMB  oooooo not long to go oooooo exciting.
Dellowcar  ooo not long to go for you too.

I am 12dpo and my temp did drop from 81.0 to 97.8 and lastnight i had slightly cold coming with aching eye and this am i woke up with coldsore  aghhhh  hope it hasn't ruin me as I had tiny spot on my pantie at 10dpo and small brown discharge (sorry) but that it so I did hope it was implanation spot at 10dpo  but where on earth did I get that from.
I will rest today  to recover.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Becky,    this is the one, the spot sounds promising, glad you  refrained from climbing ladders, 

Hmb, don't loose hope now, stay positive and will those embies to stick and grow 

Kuki, oh hon, what a terrrible time you have had,    your bubba hangs in there and puts on a growth spurt 

Hope, wow, you have done so amazingly well, a super new body and a great job, I hope you can squeeze a Penny cycle in somewhere, well done hon, CONGRATULATIONS  

Di, good luck with your trip to Athens, not long now, good luck hon 

Hi to justine,JO,NEEMA,KIZZY,GLADYS,CD,LINDZ,SG,LJ 

Hello ladies I am now on maternity leave as of last friday, bit weird made redundant on same day as well, but going to take it easy now, terrible swollen ankles, can't see my ankle bone any more in the evenings,got cankles, feel massssssive, only 4 weeks to go, I had a scan last thurs already 6.5lb, oohhh ouch going to be a 9lb baby, pretty scared of that thought, judging by my belly surprised not 9kg,


----------



## Little B

Kuki, hope everything goes well with your little one.

HMB, you have to keep hoping. Its hard as hell, I know, I had high hopes for this month and sadly it isn't meant to be, but I am hoping we can afford IVF this summer and increase our chances. I REFUSE to give up hope, odder things have happened and unless the odds are zero, someone is winning. I intend to win. 

Keep trying.


Bee


----------



## hopehopehope

Sarah! Maternity leave already!! Cut down on the carbs will
Reduce ankles, base meals on veg and protein , no rice/pasta/potatoes/cereal/sugar
It worked for me and my fat ankles before the massive weight loss! Will you get fill maternity pay as well as redundancy payout ? 
Am really stressing about new job after18 years in this one, expectations 
from them are already high and I don't start for another 3 1/2 months!!

Beccy , I too think this is the one, good luck honey xxx


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies

Kuki, so sorry you have more to worry about with this pregnancy, hoping it will be ok and you will get into the safe zone weight wise and timewise, Toddy is strong so hopefully all will be ok, take it easy though please   

Littleb    sorry it didnt work out, keep hoping as there is still a chance! There's a lady on other thread, the thyroid one (who just had natural BFP at 47 after a lot of failed tx).....

HMB- hope your spirits are holding strong! Goodluck for when you test! Thinking of you x

Sarah- hope you get to rest and enjoy the last few weeks of your pregnant. Wow, he's big already..... !! 

Becky, hope this month you get lucky!

Dillydolly, welcome,  I agree with Hopex3 get hidden C tested asap via Greece.....

Hope x3, try not to think to much about the new job now, try to enjoy the last 3 months in this one and go with the flow, maybe you will get a natural BFP now you've lost weight, it must help 

Hellos to Neema, Di, Kizzy, Lindz, Jo11

Penny advised me to not do anything tx wise this month......I had a very early LH surge on Day 8! I am back on 'roids 10mg a day (not told OH!)

Justine xxx


----------



## HMB

Becky, this could be the one     

Thanks so much for the support and 'pep talk' Neema, Hopehopehope, Kuki, Little B, SaraEssex and Justineb. It really helped last night  .

Littleb, I am so sorry to hear that it didn't work this time for you. As you said, we can't give up  

I will be going soon to the lab to do the bHcG test...results 4 hours after...I've got some new side projects to work on that will pay for some travel, so I will get started today. Please, please, please......


----------



## HMB

It's BFN, I'm afraid. HcG 1. No AF or signs of it though. Still, "1" is def negative. Tried to call my Doc's office but no one answering. I will have to talk to them today. Then it's time to organize a trip to Serum for June.

Sorry for the bad news. I sure hope that someone will come on and bring us some good news quickly !


----------



## justineb

HMB     

Justine xxx


----------



## BECKY7

HMB  so sorry  but how exciting for penny as I am sure she will make your dream come true and not long to go eh   .

I am 13dpo  and my stomach is either aching or mild cramping  as feel like I had massive wind wanted to blow out but couldn't or wouldn't  and had sore throats this morning as well still have my coldsore on my upper corner lip  yuk  and I went to my GP for T as I got bit by my dog last week  My fault as I got involved in my 2 dog fight and 1 of them bit my leg when I put my leg out to stop them fighting  (stupid) and my GP said my coldsore has got nothing to do with my signs  aghhhhhhh  really got hopeful lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## IwillKeepTrying

HMB, so so sorry to hear this.    

Maybe we'll be cycling together next round.

Alex


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I am so very sorry!!!      
Thinking of you...

Becky,
When is your OTD?

AFM; crisis in our house hold.. Well flat hold.. Lara has got chickenpox and handling it really badly.. Going to be a very difficult weeks. 

Love to you all. 

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, thanks  ...Jeez chickenpox. My mother put mittens or socks on our hands to keep us from scratching--this may work best while she is sleeping. Good luck!

Thanks Justine, Becky and IWKT.  

AF hasn't come yet, grrr  . I went for a run, still nothing. Had really amazing red wine last night too. Think I'll have to find a trampoline or something,  . Pineapple? I took less progesterone than last time, so don't see how that could be it. HcG 1 so truly not the other option either  . I sent Penny a message yesterday. Today I'm sending her all my results and scans from the 2 IUIs in case it helps her. I suppose I'll here from her tonight or tomorrow, depending on how busy she is. 

Cheers all and thanks so much for the support, I really couldn't deal....


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  poor Lara  and you as that another thing on top but still you got your mum to help out eh.

HMB  have you tried hot bath  that seem to help to hurry your AF as alway work for me.

I am not gonna test till my period as was suppose to have either day 26 or  day 27 and today I am day 25  but I don't feel pregnant  so maybe not this month for me.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Little B

come on, Becky, hang in there! Fingers crossed for you.

Sorry, HMB. Red wine is definitely called for. On to next month...


Little Bee


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies  

Sorry to read your news HMB   Everything crossed for next time. 

Kuki - gosh I remember having chicken pox when I was 5. Had loads of the pesky things in my (very thick) hair! I really hope Lara feels better soon and things get back to normal for you   

Sorry I've been quiet for a while. I have a lot to catch up with on here! I had a hysteroscopy on Tuesday night and ended up staying in hospital after a reaction to the anaesthetic. I wanted to ask you wise and wonderful ladies... I had some bleeding on the day of the op (tuesday) and that cleared up quite quickly. It was like "normal" blood rather than menstrual blood. Then I had nothing for about 24 hours and now this evening I've been bleeding like the start of a period (it's day 14 for me). Is that normal?  

Thanks ladies. Good luck Becky! I can't wait to hear good news!

Lots of     for you all.

Txx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hmb xxx hope peny has good news for you x

Kuki - bloody hell, what next! Calamine lotion ! 

Becky, it's so hard month after month, well done for keeping positive!!

Another two pounds off for me, 4 short of 4 stone! Ovulating on Monday prob, 
Dh only here till Monday morning, so plenty of cardio this weekend!


----------



## HMB

Thanks, hopehopehope, Tommi, Littleb, Becky.

Tommi, yes there can be a little be of bleeding on and off for a few days following the hysteroscopy op. Do you know when your AF is due? If it seems unusually heavy or smells funny, maybe call the clinic.

hopehopehope, you are in dynamite shape for summer  

Becky, it may be wiser to wait to test a day after AF is due for a natural cycle.

Finally got AF, 3 days late. Also heard back from Peny. She wants me to take prednisolone, ABs and folic acid for this natural ("rest") cycle in May. She said she would give me intralipids in Athens in June for the nat IVF cycle. I still need a few more details to plan my budget for June, but I pretty much have it. Travel is going to be expensive for June/July travel to Athens.


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Glad Af is here.. Just relax this month.. I hope your body copes with ABs...

Becky,
Good idea that not testing.. Cos natural cycles postives comes late.. I have friends their positive did not come till second week of pregnancy.

Tommi,
Lara is almost 5. And have huge one in her mega big hair. 
After my hysto I had bleedings on and off till horrible AF. Hanging there..

Hope*3,
Absolute nightmare.. I ahve to say lotion don't do anything.. but priton does wonders.. Soldiering on.. 
How are you doing? Doing so well!

Such a beautiful morning at herts in here.. Love it.. But think it is very cold.. Got to go to Turkish shops to get some turkish thinks for my mum.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Tommi

Many thanks HMB and Kuki   Been feeling very up and down this week but I think it might be all the drugs. The anaesthetic, painkillers and antibiotics all at once have swamped me I think!  

Lots of     for you all. 

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  just got my period just now  aghhhhhhhh  really thought it work this time lol  oh let roll on to next month  and think I didnt come early dur to my ill of coldsore and sore throat.
Wonderful weather in herts too  enjoy.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

So sorry to hear that Becky  
Txx


----------



## HMB

sorry Becky  . Yes, it's a new month and good chance


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  thank you  I am cool anyway as they did say it will work about 3 month after his op in feb  so next cycle will be 3rd month since his op and let hope for 3rd time lucky  or 4th lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Becky, you're an inspiration!  
  
Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh tommi  thank you so much  that sweet of you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Keep on going!!! Exactly.. It will take time for sperms to be normal.. Hopefully in next few months you won't listen to you so much and it will just happen when you are not thinking about it..
Just relax and enjoy if you can.. Know so bloody hard but try.. so it happens..
Love. Mxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi kuki  yes I know your right I do need to relax but the only thing will help me to relax is wine   so I think from my period I will have a glass of wine with my bath all the way till O then I will try not to do anything hard from implanation till OTD also he got check up to find out about his sperm on the 7th June  so not long to know  and we were suppose to go to Dubai this month for us to relax and to conceived but realise his sperm might not be ready this month so gonna wait till the check up and then go Dubai either in June or July.
How are you and toddy and how Lara with her chickenpox  how your mum too and your Tom .
Becky7 xx


----------



## blonde_one

Tentively prodding my toes in here as we've not decided yes or no for definate yet....... had our beautiful girls when I was 40 (found out bfp a few weeks before 40), girls are now 10months so if we do this I'll be nearly 42 ........ my clinic (reprofit) have given us a 20-25% chance and will do an immune cycle for us as this is what we had last time with Dr G and Reprofit...... so unsure as to whether to risk the heart ache again after being so lucky with our girls........x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,

Today is mother's day in Turkey and our hold as mum is with us to look after us all till the birth when ever that will be. My mum was going to help with Tom's gardens today but we changed plans me and my sister are going to take her to lunch to London. But of course Lara is covered with spots.. Not sure if they will welcome to many places..  

At least sun is shining although so very cold... It is nearly 11 and we are all still in pjs except mum who is cleaning kitchen.. She has been cleaning in htere since 5am this morning.. God help me.....

Becky,
Such a brilliant idea to go to hols.. Leave it as late as you can.. Even august.. Time it really well.. and just enjoy!!!!
Thank you darling.. Toddy has been quiet during the days lately but active in the evening so I think she is okay..

Blond one,
Darling lovely to see you here.. Just take it easy... Tom refuse to talk about frozen embies at the mo. And the rest of the family do not want me to get pregnant ever again.. The docs at NHS suggested to wait 10 years and go for surroget. I found out this week Reprofit do have surrogets.. So it is an option.. Good luck to you though.. We won't know till we try.. We never know you might get lukcy on the first one.. I will always say just go for it... As you know how mad I am about kids..

Tommi,
I am sure it is drugs.. Oh god I am still on so many.... So very sick of the lot!!! Hanging in there.. 

Love to you all.. Hope you are having a good sunday.. 

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, you made me smile (and send my Mom an email   ) about your mother's day and your Mom cleaning at  5:30 am   . Very sweet. So glad you have her there for the rest of the pregnancy. I bet you won't recognize your house or garden after she leaves! That is good news that Reprofit offers surragacy. I totally understand why you want to give the frosties a chance  . 10 years sounds really long though  . Did Reprofit say you need to wait that long?

Welcome Blond one and Congrats on your beautiful baby girls!! You must know the secret recipe for your own fertility and Reprofit seems to be the winning ticket for you. I'd love someone to tell me that I had 20-25% chance  . It is a difficult road as you know, but when and if you are ready, go for it...

Becky, looking forward to hearing about your BFP soon!

I am just doing au natural this month or really just taking a break. Penny wants me to take prednisolone, Folic acid 5mg & ABs anyway as I said before, so I'm doing it. We are going to a wedding in Milan before the end of the cycle and another one in Vienna that will be near the end of that cycle -- weddings sure seem tied to my tx  . Lovely distraction of course and lucky that they landed during 2ww so I can go. 

Penny said she would give me Intralipids when I went to Serum in June for natural IVF. I thought I had kept notes on everyones advice (including Agate's) and protocols for intralipids but apparently I didn't  . While I don't have serious immune issues, I did have hidden uterine infections discovered by Serum test, so some immune meds are recommended by Penny just in case of immune mischief. So I don't need many intralipids tx. Do you think having the intralipids when i get to Serum on CD10-12 will be it? That might be less than 7 days before ET, but won't know until the time comes. Or maybe also another one right after EC? And then if BFP...Just sort of wondering as I organize the budget. I think funds will be all sorted by around Monday. 

Cheers


----------



## hopehopehope

Blond one - hi!! I remember you from Reprofit thread.
If it was me I'd say go fir it. However, I have a friendwho had a little boy
Then spent from when he was 2 till 9 trying to get bfp again, de and oe ivf. All the years 
when she could have been enjoying him were wasted. She never fell pregnant 
again and spent all his early years on roller coaster of
Disappointment. If you go for it, make a plan and stick to it, don't spend your girls
early lives feeling sad if it doesn't work . 
Hope it's ok to say that. I'd kill to have one, nevernind two!! 


Hi all !!


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
My mum is cleaning frig.. but we are coping so far.. It can get a bit too much.. 

No it is NHS(government hospital in UK) said to me to wait 10 years.. Of course far too long. As soon as I get back to work and have the money for surrogacy we can do it.. 

I had ints 9 days before ET. Than at BFP than every 2 weeks twice than I had every 4 weeks till 20th week.. In my last which was 7th int I had a huge reaction.. And I stoped it. According to Dr. gorgy I should carry on till 32 weeks. Intralipids used to pick your body up and helping to implantation not just immunes.. In Athens they should be prety cheap..

Hope*3, like me; it has taken me 4 years to get to this stage.. not bloody easy.. Blond one go for it but just don't put so much hope to it.. It is very very hard.. And yes it effect the ones you already have.. Lara is more effected this year than ever.. She understands a lot more now...

Love to you all.. We have gone back to normal.. It is miserable out there today.. Yuck.. 

Kukixxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Ladies a big hello.

Kuki, how you doing?

Anyone know how to post pics.  I'd love you all to see Elijah.  I have to thank you all for your support over the years.  Never thought I'd have my little boy.

Hopx3, good advice.  Im have 4 embies on ice and they only keep them for 2 years.  Have thoughts about going again, but I know I was very lucky to have a healthy baby.  He's now my joy.
Sending positive vibes to all those going through or thinking of treatment.  All the best to those trying naturally.

My love and prayers to you all

CD


----------



## HMB

Thanks Kuki. Sounds like you have a good plan regarding the surrogacy  

Just heard from Penny again. I'm a bit confused as to what she wants me to do now (esp ABs) and what she wants me to do in June   . Wrote her back to straighten myself out. She hasn't mentioned Valtrex, so I brought it up. Intralipids will be done when I get to Athens approx 4 days before ovulation. I think I saw on Agate's Serum file, that it's done that way there sometimes.


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies
I am really confused as during all my ICSI when I get BFN i get clotting once I start bleeding but  this time during natural I got clotting with my period as I thought it was the drugs that make it clotting not out of nowhere  or it clotting part of period as I never get clotting  not even last month.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
I am not very got at putting pics in here.. Never manage to do it except the little profile pics.. 
I am doing okay.. Coping.. One day at the time.. Once I get to 32 weeks I am going to relax a bit.. 
When are you off?

Becky,
I have clots on and off on my periods.. Not I think when they were off I did not ovulate.. On ones I did...But who knows..

HMB,
How are you?

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

How are you ladies? Any news this week?

Hiya Becky, hope you are doing ok. Don't think I have a serious clotting issue, sorry can't really help.

Kuki, yes bring on 32 weeks for you  

After a couple exchanges with Penny, I now have the plan for this month/trying naturally and for June at Serum. Peny wants me to take pred & baby aspirin this month, ABs if I get a BFP. Then in June I'll be taking valtrex, doxy, pred, baby aspirin and prog later in the cycle. I will do a CD7 scan thru my Doc here and probs bloods, maybe even a second scan, depending on what's happening, before we leave for Athens. Yes, our trip to Serum for Natural IVF is set, well the funds anyway  . Phew. So I am doing fine, mostly relieved to have the funds worked out for tx. Also looking forward to going to Milan and Vienna. It will be a very busy June, unlike the winter and spring !


----------



## HMB

Hi all  

I have a new question for you,   . Sorry!

Finally, I was able to do blood test yesterday for lots of stuff including blood composition, cholesteral, glycemic level (glycemie in French), creatinine....Anyway, my glycemic/glucose level is a little below the norm, darn. It's .67 g/l. I am far from diabetes etc, but I should alter something, shouldn't I? It can have an effect on pregnancy I read. I also was told years ago that I have low blood pressure (will ask next time I go to the Doc's), which means possibly adrenal inefficiency? ahh, yucky poo,  . I'm not entirely surprised about the blood sugar levels as for a long time I had symptoms of it, i.e. getting weak, hungry, dizzy, irritable, difficulty concentrating, etc. But I had changed my nutrition more than 10 years (trainer's advice) ago and this seems to have limited all that. Just wondering if you have any advice. Thanks!

Helen


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I suffer with low blood pressure.. I did in my whole life.. Something you born with I think. Some has low some high. For pregnancy is great but starting of pregnancy not so great. Steriods did take care of mine and bump it up at the start of treatment. I was on 40mg a day.. 

For very low level sugars, I can not tell much.. Do you see an experience Endocronologist? Maybe they need to do the tests and see if there is any underlining issues there..

Did you talk to Penny regarding these?

AFM,
Came back from hospital. Diabeties going slowly.. thank god.. Endocro asked for me to do another GTT test. I have booked it of monday. 
White cells are normal.. This is I am so happy about. RBC is abit low.. But Docs not worried.
Plesanta issues has to be monitored with scans.. 
We saw Toddy for a few secs.. She is bridge and HB is beating away.. I have booked a proper scan at FMC for thursday morning. 200 pounds but will be worth ti I am sure.. 

Lidz and Sarah how are you? YOu are so close.. I am thinking of you both..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, thanks. Glad to hear the diabetes is under control  . You deserve a break! What a relief Toddy is well. My sister's first baby was breach. She had a cesarean, all went fine. Hope it doesn't cause any problems for you...I was told I had low blood pressure a long time ago, don't remember when. I should ask again when I see the Doc next, they always like taking people's blood pressure  . I had the symptoms for low blood sugar my whole life although I doubt I was tested for it until 2005 at which time my diet have limited the effects already and it was in the normal range. Now I'm below. I will indeed send my results onto Penny. It has lots of info that is helpful like blood type etc too. I don't think I've ever seen an Endocronologist. One of my grandmothers was hypoglycimic. She was very thin, petit and lived to 98 yrs old. She had to eat several small meals a day to help tho. 

Cheers everybody


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

HMB – sorry your recent TX didn’t work out, I know I’m a bit belated but it looks as though you are moving forward with your plans to do a Natural IVF. When do you go to Athens?

Kuki – pleased the diabetes is easing off. Also each week for you is a bonus, and time does go by quickly. FX you make it to 32 weeks. I had my DS at 33 weeks and that was a lot of years ago. The technology they have these days is incredible.

CD – hi to you, lovely to see your post. I’m not sure how to put pics on, only via the avatar. Hope you and Elijah are both well, would be great to see some pics of him.

Becky – my doctor told me the Aspirin causes the heavy flow/clots. I went to see him after several months of awful AFs. Stop the Aspirin while AF is doing her thing, it slows the blood flow down and helps with the cramps.

Hopex3 –well done on the weight loss, it’s going very well for you.

Sarah - not much longer hun! Hope you’re enjoying the last few weeks of PG and DH is treating you well.

Lindz – last few weeks for you too. Hope the sickness has eased for you and all goes well for the birth.

Hi to Justine, Poppy, Blondeone, Tommi, Freeze and everyone else.

AFM – Eight more sleeps til Athens! Can’t wait. Been trying (very badly) to learn a few Greek phrases. Had the last of the evil Abs today and now just need AF to arrive this week.
Was a little upset in the week as my mum sent a text to tell me my SIL is PG! I thought it was totally thoughtless and insensitive. I’m pleased for my Brother and his wife but thought my mum could have told me rather than send a text. She hasn’t even asked how things are going with us since our last IVF and knows nothing about our trip to Athens, except that we are going. I try not to get ‘hung up’ on it but now and again it just gets to you. Sorry for the rant.

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend.

Di XXX


----------



## Daisychain1985

Di, wishing you lots of luck for your trip to see Penny , everyone speaks perfect English as do most of the locals, not like us lazy English people, 
Congrats on being an aunty to be, sorry your mum text you the news though,   the cousins will grow up close in age, as Penny creates another miracle , 
I only have 2 weeks to go tomorrow, arghhhh, excited but scared witless, ha ha ha DH is still rubbish  


HMB hang in there,   Penny works her magic on you too, stay positive  

Kuki, I am doing ok, cant complain been so lucky, hope you and your family are on the mend 

Becky   third month lucky, enjoy the practising,  

Kizzy, hi hon, how are you and gorgeous Mollie doing,  

Poppy hope the holiday is going well  

LJ, are you ok hon, not heard from you in a while, big hugs  

Hi CD,HOPE,JUSTINE,LINDZ,NEEMA,SG,  

Happy weekend all X


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies

Sarah E -  I can't believe you have just two weeks to go, any time now hun....hope he pops out nice and easy and that DH sorts himself out for LO's arrival, will be thinking of you 

Di - good luck for your hysto, which hospital are you going to? I went to Lito with Dr Panos (he was very nice and even kissed me on two cheeks a Greek goodbye, the culture's a bit different to with English doctors, but I liked it and felt very relaxed and confident with all the staff). Sorry your mum's been insensitive, families eh! People just don't realise about how to break news like that to us folks.....

Kuki - that's great news your sugar levels are getting better. Hope the diabetes will be gone for good soon.  How's Lara now?

CD, you can probably create a photobucket account and paste us a link like Kizzy does (it's not too hard, as I managed it)

HMB, I am secretly hoping we will be able to say hello at Serum in June....but I'm not sure our dates will be the same.......

Becky, enjoy 

Tommi - hope you feel better now

Blondone - go for it if its in your heart

Hopex3 - how's the weight loss this week? When do you start your new job?

I expect AF around middle of next week (unless I have got lucky on my secret steroids  of course......... have been taking pred - but hiding it from OH.... been on it's since LH surge 15 days ago and no AF yet......).............. Am thinking of combining a Serum cycle on cycle after next in June with a holiday - though if on doxycycline i won't be able to go in the sun  , am waiting for AF to show before thinking about travel dates etc but hopefully very soon we'll be cycling, i am guessing @ 3rd week of June for starting.

Hi to Poppy, Lindz, Jo11, Isobel, LJ, SG, Neema, Kizzy, Freeze and everyone else

Justine xx


----------



## HMB

Dyellowcar, thanks, yes, no luck with the IUIs I'm afraid. Got the funds all organized to go to Serum for natural IVF now, so after this "rest" cycle, we go. Ovulation came quickly, got the smiley face yesterday/CD8 already, so now I am guessing I'll need to be in Athens on CD8 of the next one which will be approx June 9. Everything moved up about a week due to this early ovulation. As long as nothing funny happens with AF date or with scan, I will probs go the weekend of June 9. Waiting to see what Penny thinks of course. Since DH can't really take any time off until after June 26 (teaches evenings Mon-Thurs), going on the weekend is better for me. DH will be with me until at least Monday. He'll have to leave his sample and fly back to Paris while I stay until after ET. Do you think you will still be there? 

SarahEssex, thanks I really could use a miracle   ...Take care of yourself in these last few days of "freedom"  

Justineb, I know, I know, I was thinking the same thing. Before it seemed likely that we would be in Athens for at least 1-2 days same  time, now it is looking less likely. You still have one more cycle to go after this one before Athens, right? Anyway, it is a shame.   Def extend it to a holiday if you can. We would, if DH was off teaching. July will be easier but is a major tourist month so a different problem. If we can, we will do a last minute 1-2 day island trip, but I doubt that will work out. Peny will probs need me at the clinic every day given this shorter cycle length.


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, I have AF and can finally make a plan, looks like we will fly to Athens on 20th June if I can find flights

HMB - how does that fit with you?

Justine xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi ladies, what a lively Sunday in the north west!!
No news from me.
Justine- wots happening in Athens, I'm lost x 
Dye - good luck honey!
Hmb - dint know about low blood sugar, high means type
2 diabetes in the uk. I brought mine down by eating no bread 
Pasta rice cereal or sweets. 
Kuki- love to you honey xx

Would live to have a meet up sometime. I can get to London over half term
Or weekend if anyone fancies it, though based near Liverpool 

Ps. Job starts September, but am already going in unpaid to get things ready. 
Xxxxx


----------



## HMB

Justineb, that's great to get things organized already   What a "relief" to get AF  

Hopehopehope, thanks. So cool that you have a Sept start date!


----------



## justineb

Ladies

NICE have reviewed guidelines and are now allowing treatment upto age of 42 (sadly too late for me, but maybe ok for some of you!!)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7856187/Women-aged-40-and-over-could-be-given-free-IVF-treatment.html

Hopex3 - going to cycle @ Serum soon

Justine xxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickie to say hello & hope everyone is doing well 

Saw our lovely Justine on the 6 o'clock news - you were fantastic as ever Justine! http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-18143587 Good luck in Athens - keep us updated x

Lindz is popping over to see us tomorrow so really looking forward to it - will have to get her practising some nappy changes 

Kuki - fantastic news Toddy is doing well, good luck for your next scan   Can I borrow your Mum for the weekend - loads to do here  

Di - Lots of luck for your tx in Serum - let us know how it all goes 

Sarah - will send those things onto you later this week, can't believe you've only got a week or so to go! Hope the heat doesn't affect you too much 

Hope*3 - congrats on your new job - brilliant news! How much weight have you lost now? You can't be far off your target. Have restarted my diet again this week as summer clothes are a bit on the tight side to say the least 

HMB - hope you'll be on your way to see Penny soon too, lots of luck 

Becky - good luck with the BMS 

Jo - hope you're ok hunni 

Freeze - big hugs for you 

Blonde One - good luck with whatever you decide - its a tough one 

CD - hope you & Elijah are doing well. Would love to see some photos of the little man.

Neema - how are you doing hun?

Tommi - good to see you back - hope you're ok

Went on a mini hol to Center Parcs last week, had a great time with lots of fresh air and sports stuff with DS1 - think I came back more knackered than before we went  Harry is loving his food - he's up to 3 meals a day and still on about 7 bottles as he's still not able to take much milk at a time. Off to see the Olympic torch tomorrow as it's passing through our local shops, DS1's school are doing their own torch relay with 400+ kids so should be great fun & no doubt complete chaos 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## HMB

Justineb--that is truly great news, a step forward for fertility tx in the UK  . By the way, you were great in the interview that Poppy posted  

Poppy40-good to hear that things are great with little Harry. Thanks so much for your support. Yes, I should be in Athens around June 9. I may go ahead and buy tickets this weekend, ones that you can change of course . The date should be about right, as I had smiley ovulation last Friday, so CD 7 (when I need to do a scan here in Paris) next month will be June 8...Think I'll just get a r/t ticket for DH as he can't stay longer than Tuesday anyway. I could just wait to buy my return ticket later, when in AThens once I know when ET will be. 

Hiya ladies!! Hope you are all well.   to Kuki, Di, HHH, Jo_11, Sofagirl, SarrahEssex, Blond_one, Lindz, Neema, Tommi


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies. Have been keeping regularly posted on what's happening on this thread and was waiting to get ready for Ivf no 3, just nervous after 2 mc. Anyway today tested and have a natural BFP. Am happy but terrified as this happened last September and ended in mc after 2 months.
Just turned 43 so it's a big deal for me and am anxious but have to accept at the end of the day is out of our hands. Am not sure will bother with hcg blood tests as in the past they have gone up even though pg was failing.
Anyway am hoping 3rd time lucky and just wanted to share some happy news with you all


----------



## HMB

Congrats, that is indeed great news !


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Hopingx  that is FABS news  omg how wonderful but understandable your nervous and I am sure it 3rd time lucky for you , hope you will take things easy.

Hey ladies  thank you and today I am 1dpo  and let start praying this 3rd lucky happen for me too as  3rd lucky never happen for me.

Hope you all are looking after yourself .

Becky7 xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hopingx – What wonderful news! Keep positive, although I do understand why you’re feeling terrified. 

Justine – Great to see your interview, via Poppy’s link. Again very succinctly put. Good luck with your plans to visit Serum.

Becky – good luck for you as you begin your 2ww. Hope it is a 3rd time lucky for you too.

HMB – I’ll not see you in Athens as you arrive a couple of days after we leave. Best of luck with everything though.

Poppy – Little H is so gorgeous! I’m pleased he is feeding better. Hope you are keeping well too. Hope you had a lovely day with Lindz.

Sarah – Nearly on your last week! I shall be looking out for your good news! Can’t wait for you hun!

Hopex3 – thanks honey. Pleased you are getting grips with your new post. A meet sounds great, is your half term Jubilee week, as it is here.

Hi to Neema, Lindz, SG, Jo-11, CD, Kissy and everyone else.

AFM – AF arrived so I can relax and look forward to our visit to Athens. Been planning what to do on the days we are no at the clinic and have some lovely ideas.

A small question, that I hope someone can help me with. I recently had my Prolactin level tested and it is raised (Penny requested it and is not happy with the result). Penny suggested I find an Endrocronologist to prescribe medication to lower it. Does anyone know how I find one?

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## poppy40

HMB - wow not long til you go to Athens. Hope you get chance to do some relaxing too, I love Greece - the islands are gorgeous too. Good luck! x

HopingX - fantastic news - huge congrats. Got everything crossed for you 

Becky - really hope its third time lucky for you - good luck hun x

Di - sounds like you'll have lots of company in Athens - usually quite a few FFs out there at any one time! Definitely do a bit of sightseeing, lots to see and do and the weather should be lovely. Ages ago when I was looking at seeing someone for thyroid advice, the girls on the thyroid thread recommended Dr Conway who is apparently a very good fertility endocrinologist. He's based in London but I'm sure you could sort out a telephone consult and he may be able to px you meds without you having to go into see him. Contact details are http://www.londonmedical.co.uk/consultants/diabetologists-endocrinologists-%28hormones%29/dr-gerard-conway.aspx Lots of luck x

Lindz - lovely to meet you today, hope you had a safe trip back and didn't get stuck in the torch relay traffic! Got a few pics of the torch and there was a street party in our bit of Cheltenham with a live band and thousands of people, really great atmosphere.

Take care all xx


----------



## alexine

Big congrats Hopingx...great news!   
Hello everyone!
xxxA


----------



## dyellowcar

Thanks for the link Poppy, I'll look into it. X


----------



## hopehopehope

hopingx - that is fantastic news - youre right about the tests, just sit back and see - wishing you soooo much xxxxxxxx

poppy - thanks hon - 53 pounds!

dye - i had raised prolactin once, i got restested a few days later and it was back to normal.  Do this first. Stress can raise your prolactin levels (and hence interferes with fertility) Other issues could be  a cyst or something on your adrenal (?) gland (might have that one wrong) Get retested again - do you have any symptoms like leaky nips?


----------



## Gladys07

Hoping X fab news xx

Justine -great interview

Hello and love to you all xx

I don't seem to get any time to go on a computer as when I do get 5 mins there is always other stuff that seems to need doing..   and I can't get FF on phone anymore for some strange reason... sorry.......Stanley was 13 weeks old yesterday and it is a year ago since my ec and failed ET and frozen embies.. June 17th will be when embies were defrosted and Little Man Stan started his journey inside of me... I feel so lucky that nature and science enabled me to become a mum and wanted to thank you ladies for your friendship and support on the journeyxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopingx,
Wonderful news!!! Let us now how it goes.. Stay positive... Try...    

Gladies,
So glad Stanley is doing well. Just enjoy.. Come let us know how you are doing.. We love pics as you know.. 

It is all exciting so many off to Serum.. Will be a  great summer!!!!

My scan went really well yesterday. Plesanta is doing very well. Toddy is growing nicely.. I am not so very happy and trying to relax a bit..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, great news about your placenta   Phew! Hope this is a sign that the rest of the summer will be good to you  

Gladys, what a great anniversary you are having   Your success gives us hope. xx

Alexine, are you cycling soon as well?

Pretty sure I'll be taking Valtrex for the natural IVF cycle with Serum in June (only going to cost about 40€ at my pharmacy). Anybody recall side effects from it? Just want to be prepared...I think Penny is having me take it purely as a preventative thing against immunes as I've never had the infection Valtrex is mainly used for.


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I did not have any side effects with Valtrex. The only things I get when I am stressed or running low; cold sores.. Dr. Gorgy said it will help for me to have Valtrex. So I did.. This treatment I did not get them. When I did stop Valtrex. Eventually I had coldsores.. 

Uk ladies, hope you are enjoying this amazing weather we are having..

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

ladies, i am in the process of being diagnoses with inverse psoriasis - I just thought it was irritated skin - what i am keen to know (as i've had this for 15 years) is whether psoriasis is an auto immune disorder and what Peny would do in terms of immunes for people with psoriasis - the doc is talking about mega steroid doses - of coursse i am hopeing for a nat bfp on the steroids! AF due on monday and already feeling the oains - that's another month over.


----------



## neema

Di and HMB - Have everything crossed for you,   that penny works her magic onyou both    

Poppy - I am ok hun, thanks for asking, just in limbo...glad that H loves his food and is doing well  

Lindz - Glad that all is well....not too long to go now    

Hopingx - Congratulations!!. Fab news and i    that this one sticks    

Kuki - So glad that the placenta is ok, it will be well...you are more than half way there and Toddy seems to be a fighter

Gladys - Wow, 13 wks already, how time flies!!. Hope that motherhood is all that you wished for and more....perhaps you could try soon for no2.

Hopex3 - Well done for your weightloss and new job, fingers crossed for a natural bfp for you    

AFM - We had a consultation that left me in limbo, we have not had a positive using DH sperm for the last  4 IVF/ICSI's so the doc suggested using donor sperm for next cycle. The dilemma is that we have had a few positives using donor sperm via AI......therefore should we go on using our known AI donor or go on an IVF/ICSI cycle??. So confused and so hence the silence. Didn't do any AI this month and hope to come to a decision by next month.

Enjoy the lovely weather we are having and a lovely weekend.xx


----------



## HMB

HHH, sorry to hear about that! Jeez, I would go on the immunes thread and ask Agate & co.--the immune gurus. Hope you get lucky this month   

Neema, that is a tough call. So it's between using known donor and unknown donor + IVF/ICSI? Have you have done a cons with Penny? Might be nice to get a second (free) opinion.....Good luck hun.


Love this weather! I had melon and blackberries for breakfast and we are having a picnic in the park for DH's birthday this afternoon


----------



## Little B

great news, Hopingx, we needed a shot of good news around here!!!

Neema, maybe one last try with DH and IVF?

AFM, am 11 days post IUI and can't wait to test. And if I am not, I have a clinic appointment scheduled for IVF consultation. The DH said "we'll find the money somewhere". Thank God.


Bee


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hoping, that is super fantastic news,     it's third time lucky,  

Little B all the very best hoping and   it's good news on test day     

Hmb, hope your DH had a great Birthday, loving the weather too, its fab, summer is here at last  

Good luck with your next tx, hope it's the one,  

Becky,   it's third month lucky for you,     

Poppy, hi hon, thank you  , glad your hols were good , what a relief Harry is better, you must be so happy and relieved  

Kuki, that's great your on the up at last, come on Toddy keep growing nice and big  

Di, hi hon glad you are off to Athens soon , all the very best  



HHH, HOPE your psoriasis is not too painful, you are doing so well on your diet,  


B


----------



## Daisychain1985

Big hello too, NEEMA,LJ,LINDZ,GLADYS,KIZZY,SEZY,SG,TOMMI,CD, ANYONE I HAVE MISSED  

Hi ladies, one week to go and ready, oh so ready to meet my little boy, fit to pop, cant bend down, cant move much, but oh so excited


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling Sarah,
Waiting for your news!! Try to enjoy the piece and quiet one more week. You are going to change and become another person as soon as he gets into your arms.. Soooooo exciting!!!! 
We want pics don't forget..
Love. Kukixxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sarah,

So pleased for you. When little gets here time will go by so quickly. I can't believe my little Elijah is nearly 5 months already.

Love to all
<a href="http://s1167.photobucket.com/albums/q635/carnivaldiva/********/Mobile%20Uploads/?action=view&current=413858_10151581956960328_619375327_23861359_965852677_o.jpg" target="_blank">[URL=http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q635/carnivaldiva/********/Mobile%20Uploads/413858_10151581956960328_619375327_23861359_965852677_o.jpg]http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q635/carnivaldiva/********/Mobile%20Uploads/413858_10151581956960328_619375327_23861359_965852677_o.jpg[/URL]

Was desparately trying to add pics to my profile!!!


----------



## hopehopehope

Sarah honey, can't believe it's that time already!!
Best wishes for your little family xxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Cd,
Elijah is just gorgeous.. Big kiss to those beautiful big brown eyes.. 
I only manage to see one pic.. Was there more in it?
Mxxx


----------



## justineb

Sarah - wishing you good luck for safe delivery of your LO.....

CD - Elijah is just lovely, very handsome indeed - he looks quite grown up already!

Di- any news on your hysto?

Kuki, great news your placenta is in a better place now

Hellos to all

Justine xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thank you ladies! I'm very biased, but yes he is handsome and growing up tok quickly.

Have a year to decide what to do with my 4 frozen embies!

Kuki, how you doing?


----------



## Little B

CarnivalDiva, what a little cutie! Congratulations!


and Sarah, all the best to you. Feet up for the next few days.



Bee


----------



## neema

Sarah - All the best with the delivery, i am sure you can't wait to hold your little bubba in your arms  

CD - Elijah is gorgeous  , i would certainly consider trying for a baby sister or brother for him in the near future.

Hi to all and good luck to Di and HMB and anyone else who is cycling in June


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies, just a quick one from sunny Greece. 
Sarah- best wishes to you Hun. Hope all goes smoothly. Will be thinking of you. 

CD - Elijah is beautiful, a real handsome dude. 

Thank you ladies for the best wishes. Hysto is booked for tomorrow at 9.30. We fly back Friday so will take it easy in the afternoon. I'll let you know how it goes.

Love to all
Di x x x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been awol for so long.   

Firstly, congratulations Hopingx!     Hope this is 3rd time luck for you.

Lovely to see a pic of Elijah, CD, he's gorgeous.   Could only see one pic though - the others asked me for a password.

Hi Kuki - glad that your pregnancy seems to be going better.   Try not to stress about your placenta, mine started off low too and has now moved up to my fundus at the top.  I don't know how they move exactly - I have visions of it having little legs and crawling up the womb like a spider but I'm sure that's not the case.  

Good luck in Greece Di, and you as well Justine.    I seem to remember reading that you are going over there soon for a natural IVF cycle?  Can't find your post so correct me if I'm wrong. HMB - are you going to Serum soon too?  That's in my memory although I don't really trust it these days, since I've been pregnant that is.  I swear that the placenta is part of the mother's brain that she looses when she gives birth!  

My baby has definitely done something weird to my brain apart from the memory loss... I've become all gushy over babies which I have never been in my life.  I met Poppy's Harry last week and he's gorgeous; I wanted to take him home with me.  I've also become all nesty and house proud and am slowy working my way through cleaning and sorting out the whole house which is now a tip, but at least the nursery is ready.

Lovely to meet you last week Poppy  , and really nice to catch up on the phone yesterday Sarah  .

Only about 3 weeks to go for me now, just praying that my little lady will arrive here safely.   I don't know if I posted this already, but at my last consultant appointment she scared me half to death telling me that at my age the risk of still birth was doubled, and the risk of maternal death (!!!!!!) is increased by 2-3 times.   They don't want me going a day over my due date so I'm going to have a sweep on June 15th, and if she doesn't arrive they will induce me a week later.  Hope she turns up on her own before then.  

Welcome Blonde-one, and hello and love to Neema, Hope3 Little B, Kizzy, Gladys and all the other ladies on here, the names of whom my baby brain has forgotten!

Lindz xxx


----------



## HMB

Dyellowcar--Hope the hysto goes well and you aren't in too much pain today. Only tip I can give you is to NOT reach for things etc or you will bleed more. Sorry that we won't be bumping into each other in AThens.

Lindz--Thanks. I will be going on June 9 for natural IVF, getting excited. Can't believe they scared you with all that stuff at this point in your pregnancy! Jeez  . What is a sweep? 

Hiya Neema and Littleb. How are you?

SarahEssex--very exciting--looking forward to hearing your good news !

I've bought all the plane tickets for Athens are reserved an apart. Today I'll pick up the meds. I think AF should be here on Saturday while we are at a wedding in Milan, so will be bringing my meds with me to start  . I'll be taking pred twice a day for a total of 10mg. Is that still light enough that I won't have withdrawal problems? I'm going to maybe take the evening one at around 4-5pm so it doesn't keep me from sleeping...

xx


----------



## Treaco

Hi girls I'm looking to join yourselves as I found this site such a great help when we done fertility before. I've just booked our appointment for Glasgow GCRM for July to do IVF, hopefully to give our little boy a sibling. Our doctor has agreed to do some of the test so that'll save us a bit and when we know what drugs we need i'll spk to him about that as well. I've tried to read and catch up with were most of u r and look forward to speaking to and helping u all.

Michelle xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Michelle, welcome and good luck for your future tx 


Carnival diva, your son is just gorgeous, you must be very proud  

Di, all the best for your hysto tomorrow, you are in very good hands  

HMB not much longer now   it's the one a sweep is where they put their fingers inside you and sweep your cervix to get things going, not pleasant but meant to get things moving, I had one last thurs, another tomorrow  

Lindz, lovely to chat to you too , those doc's of yours should be sacked, scaring you like that  

Kuki, thanks hon, been trying to enjoy the last week of peace but can't stop cleaning, need your mum to visit  

Neema ,Hope, Little B, Justine, Poppy thanks for good wishes  

SEZY hi hon, was lovely to meet you yesterday and your gorgeous daughter, enjoyed lunch and a chat  

Hi ladies, still no signs, getting very impatient now, 3 days until EDD, my Dh got told he is being made redundant today, perfect timing not  , why can't life just be easy for once eh, hope it's just a blip, don't fancy living in a cardboard box, got too many shoes lol


----------



## HMB

SarahEssex. Jeez, sorry about your DH's job. What a pain! Not helpful for a fretting pregnant lady. 

Welcome Michelle!!  

Well, I think AF is here now !   So this will be CD1. I am waiting a couple hours to make sure it's not a fake out though before announcing to Penny and my Doc here   Have to wait an hour anyway to take doxy as you need an hour between milk products and it. I eat yoghurt or frommage blanc with every meal, this will a challenge   . Oh and I started taking whey as per Justin's brilliant advice. Although I idiotically can't figure out how to measure 50-60g  . I'm using a coffee scoop. I'll bring the whey in a tuperwear container this weekend to Milan. And all the other meds! Does Easy jet ask you about medication you are carrying in your bag?? I have no needles or vials, just pills....


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  Sorry I haven't been on it as my DP think I am obssessed that I need to get back to life  Lol.

Hi kuki  oh how wonderful to hear toddy doing well and that your placenta are well too  oh I bet you are so so relived to feel everything is how it should be after all these nightmare you ve had and good to hear you will relax alot more and that your house are so so shiny with your mum cleaning  can she do painting for me lol.
I must come up and see you and your family.

Sarah Essex  ooooo how exciting  not long to go  bet your all nervous and hope toy rest more before sleepless come and so sorry to hear about your DH jobs  aghhhhhhh.

Lindz  oooooo not long to go for you too and I can't belive about your bleedy doc  what wrong with them grrrrr.

Hopingx3  how are you  any signs.

Dellowcar  how did it goes  hopefully not too painful.

HMB  ooooo how exciting to start very very soon.

Michelle  welcome on board and share your story with us.

CD  he is gorgoues  congrats.

The rest of you ladies  hope you all are well and enjoying life.

I am 10dpo and for the last few day I had cramping and few sharp pain that feel like I got a bug and last night I feel like I got a cold coming which they never do  again as I seem to notice that I get it during implanation  it that normal ?  I had few ache pain in my leg and my wrist that come and goes  oooooo.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Treaco

Hi girls 

Becky hopefully ur pains r a gd sign.

Sarah not long now till u meet ur wee one. 

Hmb how exciting to get started.

Thought I would share somethings I done on my 2nd ivf.  for couple months before it i was taking asda pregnancy vitamins, royal jelly, flaxseed, co q10 and calcium vitamins. i only got 5eggs but 2were put back and 2 were frozen and i believe the vitamins helped with the quality as 1st one i never took them and got 6 eggs but only 2were suitable to use. i've started taking the vitamins again in prep for our upcoming ivf. 

I got pregnant twice with the eggs from 2nd ivf although miscarried first time and 2nd time resulted in our gorgeous boy.
hope that helps. gd luck to u all.

Michelle x


----------



## carnivaldiva

I'm really crap at posting pics.  Hopefully my brother will do a better job for me soon.

Thanks ladies, I'm really biased, but also think Elijah is beautiful.  Thank God for Dogus Clinic.  It's really funny, but everyone thinks he looks like me, even though there is a possibility we might not be biologically related (mixture of donor and my eggs), but he is my son and I love him more than anything.

I'm wishing everyone of you success in your treatments.

HopingX  BIG CONGRATULATIONS      SO HAPPY FOR YOU AND DH

Kuki, Sarah and Lindz time is going so quickly now and you all must be very excited

Love to all xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Michelle  thank you and really hope so that way maybe I will start believing in 3rd time lucky lol.

CD that is so sweet and of course he is your son and no one else and enjoy him as he is so gorgoues.

Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Sorry Michelle I forgot to ask what vitamins that you think that help you as are you talking about vit C or what and fab story  congrats.
Becky7 xx


----------



## bethy_17

Hi girls
can anyone advise?
I had treatment at the Lister last year but my circumstances have changed.
I had 2 x iui and 1 ivf which didnt work Im now 44.
I def want to go for ivf lite Ive been told full ivf at my age just wont be good for the eggs I also want to try iui again.
Not sure whether to return to the Lister or try Create Fertility Clinic in Wimbledon which specilaise in ivf lite as do  the London womens  Clinic?

I guess the Lister is familiar but they dont do ivf lite?

Can anyone advise? 

Thanks SO much
B xxx


----------



## Treaco

Hi Becky

I would say that the Royal Jelly, Pregnancy vitamins, CoQ10 and forgot to say I took oduless garlic capsules as well all helped, the Royal Jelly and CoQ10 are def supposed to help with quality.  The way I look at it is every little helps and I'm convinced they def helped with my quality on my 2nd IVF.  Also on my 2nd IVF and FET I was sedated for the transfer which I'm going to insist on again as I think this helped as well.

Gd Luck
Michelle x


----------



## justineb

Bethy 17, welcome, I turned 44 last week (still in denial, haven't had heart yet to update my signature  ), I am cycling soon at Serum in Athens. HMB is a similar age and also about to cycle there. HMB is doing a natural cycle and I am either doing natural or very mild stimms (depending on my baseline scan on day 2), they will decide once they know how it's looking. I cycled last year at this time in ARGC and got 12 eggs......but I am not expecting the same this year......

Sarah, am thinking of you hun.... I am eagerly awaiting your news

Lindz - wishing you all the luck in the world as well. I can't believe how rude the consultant was! 

Di, hope the hysto went ok and you are getting  to enjoy some Athens sunshine

HMB, have a great w/e in Milano, thank goodness you don't need a scan on day 2!

Hoping X, I wanted to say a big congratulations,  I really hope this is your time

Poppy - hello hun. Great you had a lovely holiday at CP....and to hear baby Harry has been charming ladies again.

Neema, I really feel for you trying to decide, hope the dust has settled a bit for you now.

CD - send us some more pics when you can!

Kuki - how are you doing this week?

Hello to everyone I have missed! Hope you have great Jubilee w/e's. 

I have managed to miss my LH surge this month (I had friends staying last weekend and I forgot and didn't test til day 10 and it's not showed since, which is not that helpful considering I am trying to plan our cycle dates, but the flights are booked - it's just the day 2 scan I have been trying to sort out, I guess I could have had an early surge again like last month)

Justine b xxxx


----------



## HMB

Justine. Just book 3 diff dates for scan and cancel when af arrives ;-)

havé gréât weekend everyone!! 

Xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

HMB – thanks for the advice on not doing too much. When do you fly out? 

Justine – it’s easy to miss the LH surge, I’m convinced I’ve missed a couple. Do you know when you are off to Athens yet? 

Sarah Essex – I’m sorry DH got made redundant, not a good time to have the extra stress. Bless you and your large tummy, not so long now before you meet your LO. BTW I’ll look after your shoes if they need a good home.

Lindz – not long for you now! Hope everything goes smoothly and you soon have your little lady in your arms. 

Hi Treaco and welcome, hope all goes well with your chat with your doctor.

Becky – good luck with this month. FX for you.

AFM – Hysto went very smoothly, not at all how I expected it. The hospital was very efficient. I finally got to meet Penny in person, what a lovely lady! We’re now trying naturally again until September, with help of steroids to suppress immunes. Penny thinks we have a good chance given the ‘pinkness’ of my ‘baby room’ and DH excellent SA. She was actually dropping hints at him becoming a SD! He was very happy and I think we will have to get the results framed. Men! 

Love to all

Di xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Bethy, I'm with the others, contact peny at serum. I'm 44 and trying naturally
after 3 failed ivf. Peny thinks that at our age drugs will 
affect egg quality so does it without. She also has loads of egg donors so should
You chose eventually to go down that road then you can stick with her. 

Love to everyone else, I'm off to festival in hay on wye for some booky
fun Caitlin Moran and Stephen fry.xxxxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Sarah - don't even think about dh and redundancy, you've waited for this baby so long
NOTHING must spoil it xxx

Cd, wish I were in your shoes xx

Justine - what's thus with whey?? I'm still
On no wheat etc 

Hi kuki,  becky, dye xx


----------



## justineb

Di - great news your hysto went well and you got such good feedback on DH's swimmers. We are off to Athens on 20th June......

Hopex3, I was at Hay on Wye yesterday to see Hiliary Mantel talking.  How was Stephen Fry? We had fun wandering around the town and stalls afterwards. Am going back next weekend too, to see Martin Amis and William Boyd......  HMB and I are taking whey, as a useful way to up protein to help our follies grow

J xxx


----------



## bethy_17

Thanks to everyone for your advice - it seems the way to go is light stimms at our age.

Can anyone recommend whether the Create Wimbledon clinic or London Womens Clinic or Lister is best one?
Is it worth contacting the Lister to ask if they do ivf lite?

thanks everyone

by the way these DHEA are affecting my hair ??

Bxx


----------



## sofagirl

Hi all

It's been an age since I last posted, but I just wanted to come on and wish Sarah Essex the very, very best of luck this week.  It's been a long time coming, yet still can't believe it's here already - will be thinking of you with everything tightly crossed that all goes smoothly.

And CD - Elijah is adorable!

ET for me this afternoon, then back to UK again this evening.  Hope to catch up with you all properly soon.  Hugs and best wishes to everyone in the meantime, and a belated welcome to Treaco and Bethy from me.

SG xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Justine - got photo taken with Caitlin Moran and Stephen fry was exceptionally interesting talking to 
A prof psychiatry who also has bi polar - fascinating. I live hay festival, even with the three hour 
drive to get there!! 

I do three egg whites plus whole egg every morning to
add 20+g protein , try to take in 70-90 g a day and log it all using 
myfitnesspal app on phone. 

Any news yet Sarah?

Weigh in tonight, have now lost sixty pounds!!! 28 to go, but as am now feeling slimmish
I don't care if it takes me till November 

Ovulating next weekend. Witnessed a colleague get pos pee stick last Friday. Pleased for her, though it's her fourth, but really threw me how easy it is for everyone else. 
Best friend about to give birth in three weeks, she's now ignoring me after I
Was so upset when i found out at Xmas she was 13 weeks gone. I sent a text at Easter but got no
reply; sent her two kids birthday cards with cash, and not even got a thank you. 


hey kuki, cd and everyone else 
Lots of love xxx


----------



## alexine

Hopex3 there is only so much a person can do....sounds like the problem is with her.  If your BF can't cut you some slack and offer some understanding when you have been going through hell...then who??   
Congrats on the weight loss...that is so fab! Me... I keep eating pain au raisin every day and it has to stop! 

Sending lots of       to you all!
xxxA


----------



## hopehopehope

Thanks A, after months of feeling guilty like it's my fault, have just realised it's hers. I think she prob
feels so bad she can't bare/bear to see me. Have discussed with other bf (am lucky to have three!) and will
send her a 'miss you' card this week , if no response then it's her choice.

Isobel67 where are you, am home alone today and tonight if you're free to call??


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hopex3 don't feel guilty.  I know exactly how  you feel. Been there. Your time is coming
.

Awesome weightloss. Also doing herbal life, but purely to meet new people.  If you get some time, do you mind messenging me your eating/exercise regime for a typical 2 day period?

Any news on Sarah?


----------



## hopehopehope

Cd. Pm me your email address and I will send you all!!
I haven't used any Herbalife products and gave list more than 
Anyone else. They are keen to get me to use the products for my last two 
stone so they can use me as a 'story' , but I am on a healthy wholesome diet
And don't need the ingredients they use such as soy protein isolate which interstates with 
Fertility and wheat based proteins as I am on grain free diet. Best best best book I've read is by 
dr John biffa called escape the diet trap . All about carbs and insulin levels. Also advise a food diary using
myfitnesspal.com.  If anyone else signs up for this please make me you friend, I am binkylooloo.  !!!


----------



## HMB

Hopex3, I continue to be impressed with your program  

Today is CD7 so I went and did bloods and scan for Penny. oestrodial is a bit low still at 97 (and LH 4.6). Lining is a bit thin too for me, it' s 3.8 mm . Otherwise I am thrilled that I have 5 follies on this natural IVF cycle!   THe big one is 10.5mm (probe the one that will be in play), the others are 6, 5, 4, 3. 

Justineb, I found the scooper that goes with the whey bottle FINALLY. It was way near the bottom  . So now I can measure properly. It must have helped my follies, thanks !!!  

Sarah, baby yet?

Kuki, how are you? Are things getting less stressful?

cheers to all


----------



## carnivaldiva

HMB fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## HMB

thanks so much Carnivaldiva.   It gives me a lot of hope knowing that everything came out terrific for you.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, thanks for thinking of me, NOOOOOOOOOO the naughty boy is showing no signs of coming, nowt, bid fed up now, got killer backache but not sure if thats from painting fence panels or pre labour signs, going to order a vege madras tomorrow night, also have my 3rd sweep at midwifes, really  don't want to wait until induction date on the 13th  

Wow HOPE, you are doing so well,60lbs that is mega, you are one focused lady, so glad your on the up, big hugs  

HMB, That is so good, 5 follies, well done, a super fertile month, all the very best     

SOFA GIRL, Thanks hon, all the very best to you too, hope ET went brilliantly, PUPO congrats  

DI, lol, another shoeaholic, glad your hysto went well, Penny is just the best, so dedicated and caring, you will be in good hands if you need her help  

BIG HELLO TO LINDZ,KUKI,CARNIVAL DIVA,SEZY, POPPY,JUSTINE,KIZZY,NEEMA,GLADYS,BECKY,TOMMI,LJ,


----------



## hopehopehope

Hmb, is that five follies without ANY stimms That's amazing if I'm correct!!
Sarah, trip to Bedfordshire with dh might hurry things along!!!


----------



## HMB

Thanks! Haha, that's exactly what Penny thought. She looked at the photos and said there are 7! No stims! Anyway she decided to add stimms to my protocol to try and grow a few of those for EC. I had a box of 900ui puregon in the fridge still, thank goodness, that stuff is expensive. And I had 1 vial of Menopur. She had me do a 300puregon jab last night and tonight I do 300 more + the menopur. BTW she said Puregon wouldn't be hurt by being out for a day, good to know  . Ovitrelle is another matter. I am going to pack the remaining puregon in my aluminum cool pack the pharmacy gave me for carrying outside when it's hot and stick in my check in bag. Penny said I may not need any more stimms after tomorrow....I mentioned how expensive puregon is, I really did NOT budget in € for that stuff  . Oh, my hormone levels and lining are fine, this is not a short cycle, Penny said. I won't have EC until midweek probably. 

Thanks Kuki and Justine. It's possible adding the Valtrex combo with doxy and pred as well as the whey made my ovaries super happy and productive this cycle


----------



## rachel1972

hi ladies 

hope you dont mind me joining you, i turned 40 in april and am due to have tx at create , i cant decide if to have a natural cycle but as we need icsi i think i will prob go for mild stim cycle anyone got any experience of this?

good luck to all, hmb your tx looking good and it was natural?  did they say you would get so many folicles?


----------



## HMB

Hi Rachel. I did indeed have 5-7 follies on CD7 without stimms. I don't think the clinic expected that. It's more than I had on my stimm'd 2 IUI cycles this spring! So no, I cannot guarantee that many for a natural IVF. I was just hoping for 2 nice healthy ones  . I like the idea of not having stimms possibly hurt the follies, so I like the idea of natural IVF, esp for the over 40 crowd/for me. But the clinic, in my case has decided to add some stimms in the hopes of getting more than one at EC. My guess is 1-3 eggs at EC...


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies ,had midwife app today,bit worried not felt him move ,also she was not sure if breech,trip to hospital confirmed he was ok but breech,got c sec in the morning,in at 8am,so this is it,going to have a baby tomorrow,wish me luck ladies


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Sarah  oh wow and thank god  bet you were worried when you couldn't felt him but so so happy to hear everything going well and that you will have him in your arm tomorrow morning  how exciting and good luck and enjoy  sleep well.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Thinking of you!!! Good luck for tomorrow.. Will be waiting for your news.. 
Kukixxx


----------



## poppy40

Sarah - lots of luck for tomorrow. Thank god they picked up he was breech before you went into labour. Take care & looking forward to hearing yr news xx

Will catch up properly soon x


----------



## alexine

Good luck Sarah...thinking of you! Exciting!     
xxA


----------



## Treaco

Good luck for tomorrow Sarah, enjoy your night of sleep tonight.


----------



## ~Lindz~

Sarah, good luck for tomorrow.      Bet you're so excited to be meeting your little man at last.  

Lindz xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
You probably with your little darling now. Thinking of you..

Lindz,
You are next.. Such a exciting times....

Love to you all..

Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Sarah, good luck hun, thinking of you, you might be holding him by now  , can't wait to hear more news about your both, thank goodness they picked up that he was the wrong way around!

Rachel - welcome, I cycled last year in May when on 42/43 cusp (got 12 eggs), but am now doing natural/mild incase egg quality is better (not that they have ever said there's an issue there), I just hope I get as good as results as HMB........

HMB - whey to go girl! Super fantastic! Fingers and everything crossed. I haven't started doxy or valtrex yet....and I've been a bad girl and not taken my pred for a bit (just needed a break from it to prove to myself I was ok and not getting withdrawal as was on it from 5th May). I've had about 10 days off it (against Penny's advice). But have been taking loads of other super anti-inflammatory immune modulating supplements that I have purchased at great expense........Will start again on pred today...... I figure 2 weeks prior to cycle might be OK given I had 3 weeks on it in May.

Sofagirl congrats on being PUPO! Hoe the wait isn't driving you mad.

Bethy_17, I'd tried to PM you but your in box was full, so here's my reply here. We are going to Athens on 20th (I have accepted there may be strikes/protests etc, we will just deal with it I guess, I am going with OH so won't be alone), my mum says there may be power blackouts and we may not be able to get money out of banks but i think this is probably just scare mongering as no-one really wants it all to collapse over there and every day life for millions of athenians still goes on..................we will have paid for our cycle and meds in advance by transfer and we've got 6 days hotel accommodation booked already via last minute ..............(I've been to Greece before about 20 years ago when they had blackouts every evening and we didn't notice that much as the weather is so nice there's always stuff to do outside anyway). When we were there in December our news was showing clips of fierce protests but we didn't see a thing where we were staying near the clinic, life was normal and our trip was pleasant. I think you just have to decide how confident you are as a traveller at this time and go with that, you don't want to get more stressed than you can cope with so it impacts on your recovery or treatment (as goodness knows this is stressful enough as it is). I was apprehensive about going in December, but having done so, I don't feel worried now. We have travel insurance so all should be ok if we got stuck anywhere. Hope you make your mind up, there is a website that warns of strikes in Greece http://livingingreece.gr/strikes/#ixzz1eeRRWlM9

You might feel better if you post on the Serum threads and arrange to meet with some other girls there at the same time, you may even find someone flying out at same time as you etc.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284389.msg5056897#new
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=288367.msg5056927#new

HMB is travelling there today, so if she gets a chance to post she can tell you how it is. Let me know how you get on

Big hellos to Poppy, Hopex3, Lindz, Alexine, CD, Kuki, Treaco, Becky and all other lovely ladies on this thread

Justine xx

/links


----------



## Mish3434

Thinking of you Sarah xx Hope all has gone well you make a quick recovery hun     , can't wait to hear all about the new arrival


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Sarah, so happy to hear your news and hope all went ok Hun and you have your darling little man in your arms. Sorry for not messaging sooner but my phone didn't refresh the thread page. Hope you recover quickly. X x x

HMB - wonderful news on the follie count. Everything crossed for you this week. 


Love to all

Di x x x


----------



## dyellowcar

Bethy - just to support what Justine has said about travelling to Greece. We were there last week and stayed on Syntagma Square where all the riots happened. There was no trouble, just one protest. Everyone is getting on with their lives as normal and there are hundreds of tourists from America and Japan, and we know they would be the first to stop visiting if they thought there was a threat. 
As for money take low euro denominations i.e 10 and 20 euro. And don't put all your money in one place, then pickpockets can't take it all. The people of Athens are kind and don't want the bad reports to put visitors off. 

Hope this helps with your decision as Penny is a wonderful lady and well worth a visit.


----------



## kizzymouse

Can't wait to hear about your little fella Sarah, hope all went well


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Just to let everyone know that Sarah E gave birth to her darling boy by C-section this morning. He's a whopping 9lbs 4oz and is gorgeous!

      Massive Congratulations Sarah!      

Love Lindz xxx


----------



## justineb

Lindz - that so much for letting us know. Your turn next and not long to go for you now either!

Sarah E - huge congratulations on your little one's safe arrival.  What a whoppa, you woudln't have wanted a 9lb 4oz breach birth!! No wonder you felt like you were about to pop     

Justine xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Lindz, wonderful news! Thank you..

Sarah, great size.. Enjoy!!! hopefully he is already sucking nicely and getting bigger....

Love to you all...

Kukixxx


----------



## Isobel67

Sarah - just had to post when I saw your news. Goodness me -9lb + is a whopper. Looking forward to seeing pictures of him - give him a cuddle from me  . 

Hope you recover soon. 

Love Isobel x


----------



## dyellowcar

Sarah - Many congratulations on your wonderful news!

      
So happy for you, can't wait to see what name you have given your little man!
But wow! What a whopper! Big hugs to you   and a kiss for LO.

Di XXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Sarah Essex!! Well done you for growing such a bouncing boy!!
Many many congratulations xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tommi

Congratulations Sarah Essex! Wonderful news  

I'm very behind with all the events on here but just wanted to say I'm thinking of you all!    

Txx


----------



## Treaco

Congratulations Sarah on the birth of your gorgeous baby boy   , it'll be such as relief for you to have him here.xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh Sarah  congrats on your beautiful baby boy  how wonderful and looking forward to hear our story and photo of you 2.

Hope you all are well.  My DP went back for his check up and for his SA  so I was wonder if any of you know when we will get the result for his sperm  since his op in feb.

Becky7 xx


----------



## sofagirl

Sarah – many, many congratulations to you!  Such lovely news – perfect for such a wet and dreary day!  Over the moon for you, and as the others have said, looking forward to some pics!  Thinking of you and your whole family at such a happy time.  Sending lots of cuddles!

Becky – hi, hope all is going ok for you.  I’m sorry I can’t help with the sperm results, though I seem to remember someone saying at the time it would be about 3 months or so?

Justine – thanks so much for your good wishes.  Early days, so still sane … testing this weekend; not sure which day yet – depends on how brave I’m feeling.  Really, really good luck for your upcoming Serum cycle – will have absolutely everything crossed for you.  Hope you follow HMB’s lead and have lots of lovely follies at your baseline scan this week.  And good luck with the Pred, too – hope it’s kinder to you this time around.  Thinking of you.

HMB, if you’re managing to read in Athens – thinking of you, too.  Looking forward to hearing how it’s all going.

Bethy – just to add to what the others have said:  I was in Athens for 6 weeks earlier this year, during the last elections, and no trouble at all.  Everything was as normal.

Neema – very good luck with your decision.  Not easy.  Thinking of you.

Rachel – welcome to you.  Good luck to you for your Create cycle.  If you look at the signatures, you’ll see that some of the ladies on here have cycled at Create.  May be worth PMing one or two of them if you want more info?  I'm sure they'd be happy to help.

Tommi – hi    Hope things are ok with you?

Hello to Kuki, Isobel, Di, LJ, HHH, Diesy, Alexine, Treaco, CD, Lindz, Kizzymouse, Poppy, Little B, hopingx, and all you other lovely ladies, too.  


AFM - We had another good cycle at Serum this month (100% fertilisation and blasts for the first time) – it really does feel far more like a holiday there than a cycle … of course we’re hoping we won’t need any more (I’m now PUPO for the 3rd time in 3 months), but I’ve planned them all out for the rest of the year just in case. (How's that for PMA??)  Now just need to find more funds from somewhere.  Who was it who said where there’s a will, there’s a way….?  I think this is going to become my mantra from now on.

Many, many congratulations to Sarah E once again.  Stories like yours and Lindz’s and Kuki’s are so inspiring ... they keep us all going.

SG x


----------



## alexine

Congratulations Sarah well done!    

                


xxA


----------



## carnivaldiva

Big congratulations Sarah  .  Enjoy, time goes by very quickly. Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  my DP got the result and he got nothing  no sperm  aghhhhhhhhh  don't really know what to do as he said we got no more money blah blah  I can't live a life without having babies  as he said we can have sperm donor but we got to find the money  HOW  Am confused now.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I am so sorry..
What his doctor sa  id? Is it the effect of the operation. I did not put you off before but unfortunately this kind of ops and sperms to recover takes time. If you wish I would give more time to it.. Min a year. And I know you do not have that sort of time. Or you feel you do not.. I would sick advice on his sperms and whys first..
Than just go for donor or donors.. At least sperm donor's are available in London. LWC is great for it in UK. I was going to go for them if we had to go through that route. And as you know were going for double donors in Reprofit if this cycle has not worked. 
When you are doing your own egg and donor sperm in Reprofit. It is really cheap.. Less than a holiday price. I was given 2500 Euroes plus meds in December 11. And went for low meds... I really now think I was so silly to creat so many eggs or aming at so many eggs.. Low dosage certain played a huge role in my egg quality..
Problem with Reprofit donor's we can trace them if babies wish to in the future.. But people think differently. We thought we tell our children about how they were concived. You two might not...
Argh darling I don't have any other wise words... But look more into his sperms.. If NHS does not offer just go private.. 
Love. Kukixxxx


----------



## Treaco

Hi Girls


Becky sorry to hear that about the sperm but as already said I would give it a bit longer and get the test again.


SG congratulations on being PUPO hopefully it'll work this time, just stay positive.


Kuki how you feeling.


Hope the rest of you are doing well.


I feel as if me and DH would rattle if you shook us with all the vitamins and pills we are taking in preperation for our up in coming IVF, I just hope they help this time as I'm positive they helped us get our good egg quality the last time.
I've been doing alot of running and trying to get fit for our next cycle so hoping that will help as well.
We go on holiday to Turkey for 2 weeks on 27th June so will only be back from there 1 week when we go for our tests at GCRM so hopefully should be nice and relaxed from being away.


Michelle xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,
I just read what I wrote earlier on. There is lots of mistatkes.. Seek more into his sperms I meant to say.
And with donors you can not chase them in Reprofit but you can in UK.. 
Just wanted to clear this up.. Don't want to confuse anyone.. 
Love to you all.
Becky will pm you in the min.. 
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Becky - can you post more details please regarding the op and the time scale and what the result was. 
I had several iui's with a uk (known)donor which costs about £800 a go at Manchester fertility Services. 
I believe you can also get donor sperm (open donor) of your choice form a danish cryobank and you can 'export' it to 
other clinics abroad for IVF. 
I also have a friend whos Dh had no sperm, they used a donor and have a fabulous 6 year old who is the apple of daddy's eye - even though they dont kow what the donor looked like, their boy looks like the father, showing to me, that it's more about character similarities like the way you talk and hold yourself, rather than actually looking like parents.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey hope3  my adap had blockage and he has got sperm but it going into his balls . So late feb he had operation to unblock it which they said it was successful and to wait for 3 month for sperm sample which he did that on Friday morning and my DP phone the doctor pa and she got the result and said no sperm  And that he got to have another sperm sample in October which is another 4 month  aghhhhhh .
I been doing lot of reading on IUI and in Denmark they do donor IUI for £280 and you would need to stay for 3 day  or I just get the kit and do it from home lol  as my DP is blond and blue eye  so Denmark would be better similar for him eh.
My DP prefer me to get sperm from Denmark sperm bank and we do it from home as he said it cheaper and that way we will know whether if I don't get pregnant few time then we know I got problem too.
I don't really know what the best way to save money.
Becky7 xx


----------



## neema

Sarah - Congratulations on the birth of your son....well done hun  

Becky- Sorry about the sperm....it is a catch 22 situation  

Hi to sofagirl, Lindz, Di, HMB, Poppy, Kuki, hopingx and everyone else.xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I just had a thought as I am sorry about feeling sorry for myself yesterday  but today I have calm down and start thinking straight  well  during Xmas my DP had revival  and he got 4 more tube of his sperm from the last clinic we went to  I could ask for the tube back and either do AI or IUI in another clinic as cheaper to go abroad  what do u think  I can't belive I completely forgot about his tube of sperm or still waste of time as ICSI with his sperm doesn't seem to work after 5 attemp.
Becky7 xx


----------



## CANDyT2

Hi Everyone,
                I'm due to undergo 3rd cycle of donor egg ivf and wish to know if anyone has been on progynova and evorel patches at the same time?


----------



## hopehopehope

Becky, get your immunes tested before you use the last vials
Of sperm . X


----------



## BECKY7

Hey hope3  I did and nothing major apart from underactive thyroids which I am taking 75g levothyroxine.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hello ladies, thanks Lindz, for letting my FERTILITY FRIENDS, learn the good news  

Our gorgeous boy Theo was born at 10.24 on sat, 9lb4 and all perfect

got low bat so will retrurn tomorrow, just wanted to say thank you for all your congratulations and well wishes, your help along the way has been wonderful, love to all


----------



## HMB

What a fantastic surprise, when I was fianally able to catch up to learn thAt Sarahessex had her baby boy!!!!!!     
Congrats Sarah 

Linda and kuki how are you doing?

Sofa girl hope this is the one. But do agree it's nice cycling in Greece. You could cycle at Reprofit in August, kuki said they are open.

I had EC yesterday, 2 eggs.

Let's have some more good news here ladies!


----------



## ulman

Hi, I've had two failed NHS IVF in the past year and the only option left (we are told) is ED for the best chance of having a child, we were given a 60% success rate for this treatment if done abroad.  I am devastated as I really want the child to come from MY genes. For IVF our chances are about 3-5%. I am 40 and low egg quality due to age, although the last IVF ET was of a good quality egg or embryo!

My partner has no issues, all good.

We will have to pay for treatment so I am wanting to try IVF abroad just one last time, then ED if that is not successful, the question IS: IS IT WORTH ME TRYING OR IS IT A WASTE OF MONEY>?!

We have been TTC naturally for the past three months following on from the two failed IVF, i cut right back on caffeine (max 2 per day) cut back on alcohol (only at weekends) and am taking all manner of vit's and pregnacare.

All info is hugely appreciated!! MANY thanks. x


----------



## HMB

Woohoo we got 2 embryos!!!!

Welcome Ulman, this is the place to get advice on clinics and tests. Have done a hysterscopy ?


----------



## ulman

HI HMB,

congrats, no I have never had one nor has one been mentioned, what IS IT?! x


----------



## ulman

Also, how do i get all of my past IVF history onto the bottom of my posts?!


----------



## ulman

Sorry yes I have had that test (dye test) I had it a couple of years ago now, showed that the dye flowed better on the right hand side than the left, also had a laproscopy aound that time too, to remove an ovarian cyst and to check for endometriosis, none was found. BUT I was then referred for IVF, I have 'unexplained infertility'..


----------



## kizzymouse

Love the name - Theo, Sarah - well done


----------



## HMB

Ulman you add your info to the signature box under the forum profile in the menu. Xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Sarah - great to hear from you and what a beautiful name! Hope you are both doing well. When will you be home?

HMB - well done on 2 lovely embies, FX they keep dividing and are good and strong.

Becky7 - sorry to hear about DH SA! I'm so pleased you have some on ice. Your post made me laugh as it is so easy to forget these things!

Treaco - good luck with you upcoming TX and enjo your hols.

Hope - well done on the continuing weight loss, I think I'll add the app to my phone, it looks very good. I'll 'friend' you when I do.

Neema - how are you? Any news on TX?

Ullman - Hi and welcome. You need to go into profile and then 'modify profile'. As for the dilemma over DE, we all have to decide what is best for us. Several ladies on here have used DE and have beautiful LOs. My BF used DE an now has twins, she was given the same odds as you. They are both beautiful, the clinic do such a good job noone would know thet are not genetically hers, and after all to her it doesn't matter, he finally had the chance to be what she always wanted. AFM, if the TTC naturally doesn't work this time, then it's DE for me too. I know I've tried all my options and would always be wondering 'what if?' if I didn't try DE. Good luck whatever you decide.

AFM - I've been referred to an Endricronologist, so hopefully he'll find out why me Prolactin is raised. I'm hoping this is the final piece to the jigsaw!

Love to all

Di xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Ulnan, welcome!! Unexplained is quite often explained when one
Has immune testing, I would recommend that first. The nhs dint do it
And blame your age and egg quality instead. 
Check out agate's info thread on the serum thread.

Hmb!! Wow!! Go Girly , two embies with no stimms is ****** amazing, fingers crossed honey xxxx

Dye, looking forward to hearing from you on fitness pal!

If your nort watching the BBC 2 programme called 'the men who made us fat' watch it on I player- very succinct. I personally think us ladies should cut all sugar from diet.


----------



## Mish3434

hopehopehope said:


> If your nort watching the BBC 2 programme called 'the men who made us fat' watch it on I player- very succinct. I personally think us ladies should cut all sugar from diet.


It's great to cut excess sugar but you have to be careful you don't swap it for artificial sweeteners, definitely to be avoided at all costs 

Shelley xx


----------



## HMB

Hi ladies 
My embies are grade 2 with DNA frag, 2 & 4 cell. Penny says slightly better to transfer today so about to do so!....


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Good luck with ET... I am thinking of you.. Billions of      for those precious embies.. 

Love. Kukixxx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Sarah - the name is lovely - very aristocratic!! 

HMB - great news on your embies! 

Sorry about lack of personals............... am a bit out of it, had to travel to Serum at short notice yesterday arriving in middle of the night as my day 2 scan on Weds showed a big cyst on right ovary - I have had it aspirated earlier today.  I have follies on the left ovary so Penny things we can still cycle, she says some may come on right (but they may not). Penny wants me to start on stimms on Monday. The good news is that through my unexpected visit I have met HMB!! And we are going out for lunch in a bit after her transfer. 

Justine


----------



## HMB

It was fabulous to meet Justine--what a star

2 embies onboard: grade 1.1 (1.2?) 6 cell& grade 2 about 2 cells (might have grown forgot to ask) Day 2  transfer . Don't know test date.


----------



## hopehopehope

Very good point Shelley, though i do use stevia every now
and again as it us natural and has v low gl 

Hmb, congrats on embies

Justine, phew that must have been a dash, at least your 
in safe hands.

Anyone else ever used progesterone cream during 2ww??


----------



## ~Lindz~

HMB - congrats on your 2 eggs and 100% fertilisation too, and good luck for the 2ww.    Penny likes you to test 12 days after a 3 day transfer, at least that's what she told me!  Plus she prefers it to be a hcg rather than pee stick.

Becky - sorry to hear about your DH's sperm, but good that you remembered about those 4 vials you have left lol!

Justine - good luck for your short notice cycle and have fun in Athens.   

Sofagirl - best of luck on your 2ww.   

Ulman - I would say it's worth having one more try with your own eggs.  At 40 risk of aneuploidy is a lot lower than at 42, 43 plus and lots of ladies are successful at that age.  The dye test is a hsg; a hysteroscopy is different and instead of inserting dye and x-raying your tubes they insert a camera into your uterus.  If you have the Greek style hysto they also perform a light d&c to remove old lining and create biopsy points in the fundus to aid implantation.  I would definitely have immunes tested before spending money on another cycle as I wasted thousands of pounds on cycles that would never have worked.

Candy - it seems strange that you are on Estradiol patches and progynova.  They normally have you on one or the other as both do exactly the same thing!

Hi Kuki, how are things with you?

Hi to Di, Bethy17, Nema, Rachel, SarahE, Jo11, Alexine, Ccarnivaldiva, Tommi, Treaco, Becky, Poppy, Sofagirl, Kizzy, Isobel, HHH, Shelley and all the other lovely ladies that have been here for me over the last couple of years.  All I can say is wish me luck - I need it as they are going to induce me on Sunday due to suspected IUGR (intra uterine growth restriction) as bump is very small.  They think that there may be microclots in my placenta due to my thrombophilia which is stopping it working properly and hence starving baby of nutrients, despite the clexane.  Hope baby holds on until Sunday.     Feeling quite emotional!   Don't want to lose her now.

Love Lindz xxx


----------



## HMB

Oh dearLindz you are almost there. Will say a prayer that all goes swimmingly on Sunday.
Thanks for tips. We ended up doing 2dt. Penny thought it was slightly better for me due to age + failed tx all last yr (no ivf before now tho). She told me to test June 27 or 28 with hcg. I'll do 27th as we are going to a wedding that weekend in Vienna -- gives me chance to test again or recover a bit from result. Penny said I can fly any time except last few weeks of pregnancy. Xx


----------



## alexine

Hang in there Lindz you are almost there!!     Thinking of you and sending lots of     for you and your little girl!
xxA


----------



## neema

Sarah - hope that you and Theo are doing great....Theo is a lovely name  

HMB - Well done for 100% fertilisation and fx crossed for you    

Justine - Glad that you had the cyst sorted out, it might be the clomid that caused it, anyway   that penny works her magic on you too    

Di - Good luck with trying naturally hun...i decided to go ahead with basting but the only difference is that i am on clexane as i was diagnosed with marginally impaired fibrinolysis years ago at St, Mary's miscarriage clinic and was on clexane during my IVF/ICSI cycles but not since i started basting. Hopefully that might make a difference.

Lindz - You have done so well Lindz, i am sure all will end well  . Good luck for sunday hun.


----------



## neema

Sofagirl - Hope the 2ww is going ok....fx for you


----------



## Kuki2010

Lindz,
I am thinking of you; sending billons of       for you and your little girl.. She is a strong darling. She will be just fine.. 
Please let us know how you two are doing.. 

I am counting the days.. We are 29 weeks. They will do scan at 32 weeks to see plesanta issues.. I am praying to get to 32 weeks. They will give me a date after the scan. Can not wait..

Love. Kukixxx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Kuki   i need all thé prayers i CAN get. I havé à v good feeling about your bb, all Will be ok...

Forgot to say that 1 of m'y embies improved before et, upgraded to 1.1 and 6 cells.

On m'y home. Will havé to leave suitcase at bottom of stairs for DH.

Cheers


----------



## Daisychain1985

Lindz,my dear friend ,wishing you a million good lucks for tomorrow,  for the safe easy arrival of your daughter,will be thinking of you all day and night ,    Xxx

Hmb congrats on being pupo ,fantastic news,hope Peny weaves her magic on you too   

justine how lovely you met up with hmb all the very best to you too   

Sorry ladies on phone,can't scroll back,have read all your lovely words,can't seem to get to my laptop anymore,with Mr demanding wanting cuddles and feeds all the time,feel all emotionial reading all your posts,hope and pray you all get your own previous LO ,
Love to Kuki ,neema,Becky ,kizzy,sezy ,hope,Lj ,sorry if forgot any one by name,but brain is scrambled


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Enjoy your precious for us too... As turks say smell him lots and lots and lots..

HMB,
Now chill and relax.. And enjoy being PUPO!!!

Justine,
Waiting for you to be PUPO soon.

Lindz,
Will be waiting for your great news..

Love to all.

Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Sarah Essex - lovely to hear your all ok xxxx

Lindz, you'll be fine darling, if they thought it was vital they'd have had you in for 
Emergency c section straightaway. Can't wait to hear all
About it honey , good luck and enjoy every moment xxxxx


Kuki- your time soon 

This is worrying, I've been on here for iced three years and everyone else seems to have moved in except for me :-(


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for tomoz Lindz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Lindz  good luck for tomorrow  so exciting  tell us allllll about it as soon your ready.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Isobel67

Lindz

Sending lots of good wishes for tomorrow - you must be so excited to nearly have your bundle of joy..

Lots of love & hugs

Isobel x


----------



## justineb

Lindz - goodluck for today, hope your LO arrives safely and  hope induction isn't too painful.

Neema, hope you feel better now you've decided the way forward, maybe you could try steroids as well from ovulation?

HMB, hope you got back to Paris ok. Congrats on being PUPO!

Hellos to all ladies on the thread.

I am back at home now as have a work thing I need to do on Tuesday, my cyst is aspirated and I start stimulation tomorrow, 300 altermon and 225 merional (so am starting on a high dose....... so it seems not mild/natural), we go back to Athens  on Weds! 

Justine xx


----------



## HMB

I'm back!  

...feeling a bit nauseated today, maybe from the meds ?   Did this happen to any of you? I had ET on Friday, so nothing to do with 2ww symptoms/clues.

Waiting to hear about Lindz's excited day today!!!!


----------



## Little B

so much going on, this thread is better than any soap opera.

Theo, what a gorgeous name, a million congratulations Sarah on your big bundle.

And fingers crossed for Lindz.

HMB, this could be the month! Feet up and positive thoughts for the next few weeks.


Hello to all and welcome to the newbies.
I'm buying flax seed and royal jelly (not even sure what that is!) tomorrow. Start cycling as soon as AF arrives.


Bee.


----------



## HMB

Little D that's gréât news!! So what tx are doing and where? Xx


----------



## Little B

I'm doing normal protocol (I guess) IVF at Maigaard in Denmark. I was supposed to start it last summer, and got pregnant all by myself. Since then I've done about five IUIs while we re-saved the money.

Denmark stops all treatment (and destroys frozen eggs) at your 46th birthday. I have five months to make this work.

No pressure.


----------



## HMB

Little B, that's great   Have you already started your stimms?


----------



## Momogirl

Hi Ladies,

This is my first post, but I've been intensely reading this and many other threads for the last 3 months. 
I'm at ARGC and just had my 2nd cycle not go forward to the stimming stage, due to hormone levels and I'm getting confused and down   let me know if this is the right thread to post to... 

March (monitoring) day 2 - FSH 7.5, Lh 3.4, Oe 263
May day 1 - FSH 8.5, LH 3.4, Oe 236 - dr said Oe was too high, not a good cycle to start stimming
June day 1 - FSH 17.8, LH 3.5, Oe 130 - dr said FSH was too high, not a good cycle, come back on next day 1

Is it normal to have FSH and Oe change that much? After Dr told me my Oe was too high, I started taking VitaB complex and change my diet slightly according to Zita West advice (low wheat, gluten, suga, soya, lots of raw, greens) plus acupuncture, pretty low stress... 

Now my FSH has more than doubled?! Is this abnormal? Also my cycle was weirdly short at 24 days this month. Should I be asking for a day 2 hormone profile? Will I ever even get to do a cycle or is this a sign that my eggs just aren't up for it. 

Thanks, appreciate all you strong women


----------



## goldbunny

if that happened to me, i'd find another clinic and get a second opinion. i wouldn't necessarily move clinics but given that time is of the essence, you can't afford to wait around, and another clinic might think the same stats are ok to go ahead with. At least if you had a second opinion you'd know. I think the price of the consultation would be worth it given the stakes.


----------



## Momogirl

Thanks GB - I'm considering Lister or researching more about Serum... Any other recommendations on lowering FSH?

Baby dust to all


----------



## Salerina

Hi momogirl, I'm afraid I don't know anything about lowering FSH but I have cycled at both the Lister and Serum and my experience was so much better at Serum. Just my opinion but I felt that I was treated as a human not a number and for me I loved that penny was really hot on immunes. Good luck in your next steps. Salerina x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi Ladies,

Any news on Lindz.  So excited for her.

Love to all x


----------



## justineb

Haven't heard anything from Lindz yet, just hope all is Ok. If anyone knows can you tell us please?

Momogirl, I've been through the ARGC for ICSI and IUI, and I have had fluctuating FSH. They like it to be under 10 for IVF or ICSI and they don't like high E2, this can be challenging as we get older and frustrating to keep going in on day 2 and waiting around for results as it gets tricky to plan...........Serum are more flexible and Penny will go by how your ovaries look at scan. I am currently cycling with Serum, I started my stimms yesterday. So far I find it more relaxing at Serum, but being at ARGC also meant being away from home for me.

Justine


----------



## hopehopehope

Momogirl - i have cycled at lister as well,  cost an awful lot of money and I wrote my protocol!! I was NOT impressed - if i had my time again I def would have gone to Serum as their treatment is more holistic and not based on a computer programme. 

Regarding the E2 and FSH,  imagine it like a see saw (at our age) when your younger they are both low, as you get older they get higher, if one gets really high, the other will be lower and vice versa.  High e2 'masks' high FSH because without the high E2 your FSH woud be high every month. It depends on what your ovaries are doing each month as to whether its the FSH or E2 which is the high one. 

I have to say that mine (e2) did come down after a year on DHEA, but i didnt get pregnant so it means nothing.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies,Lindz is a Mummy,her daughter was born last night,dramatic birth ,but mum and daughter ok, 6.5lb,
Lots and lots of Congratulations ,you done it hon,You Are A Mum,so happy for you my friend,the long wait is over ,love and happiness to you and your family


----------



## carnivaldiva

Oh Lindz, many, many congratulations.  Wow, what a long labour, but well worth it in the end.          
Take care of yourself, baby daughter and let DH spoil you both rotten. 

Kuki, you next?

Love to all


----------



## HMB

Thanks SarahEssex!!!!! How fantastic! woohoo!!! Lovely Lindz, so glad it's all over now and you have your little girl


----------



## blonde_one

congrats to Sarah and Lindz for their recent new additions  

hiya to all - especially my dear Kuki  hope all is well xxx

Looks like we are more and more likely to try again later this year with OE etc despite my age.  I will be doing neigh on the same as when I got my twins but is there anything that anyone recommends to help the eggs beforehand?  I only took folic acid last time before cycling then obviously stim drugs and immunes before EC.

thanks ladies  x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Blonde one, have you thought about accupuncture?


----------



## hopehopehope

Sarah, thank you for that fantastic news!!!!!


Lindz!!! This is great , fantastic and super dooper news!! Well done mummy!! Rest up
and enjoy xxxx


----------



## Little B

oh, can't wait to hear from Lindz. This is great news.

And Sarah, are you hanging in there?

so nice to have good news here...


----------



## poppy40

Congratulations Lindz & DH, so thrilled your precious daughter has arrived safely.            

Enjoy every second & hope you're recovering well. Really hope you can keep some food down now you poor thing 

Hello to everyone - will try & catch up over the weekend  xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Lindz,
So happy to hear your precious girl is here safely.. Thank you Sarah..
Enjoy your darlings.

Love to you all....

CD,
I cannot wait to get to end.. So so scared something will go wrong in the last min.. Counting days to my 32 scan and meeting after. Hoping to get a date for C Sec...

Kukixx


----------



## neema

Congratulations Lindz   so happy that all went swimmingly. Enjoy your baby girl xx

Justine - Thanks hun i will see if i can get on steroids next month as i am well into my cycle now and good luck with stimming    

Kuki - Not long to go now  

Good luck to everyone else stimming or trying naturally    .

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## justineb

Lindz - big congratulations on the arrival of your daughter, hope you recover quickly from the birth and are settling down at home, I'm really pleased she was quite a good weight considering all the problems you had eating and with what they said about the microclots.

Neema, goodluck sorting your steroids.

HMB, good luck for your test date on weds.

Blonde one- goodluck for your tx pans.

Hellos to Sarah, Poppy, CD, Kuki, Isobel, littleB, Hopex3

I'm not finding it easy to get online at the mo, but we are progressing, a little behind schedule owing to the cyst (which I am pleased to say has not re-appeared), but I have some life in my 44 ovaries it seems (at the mo I have 6-7 follies on left and 3 on the right).  Biggest is 11 mm so we think EC will be Friday. Fingers crossed for at least  one  good egg and embie.  I have had intralipids and met up with some other lovely Serumites, it's relaxing and very hot here!

Justine xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Justine, will you ask peny what day the clinic closes, am ovulating prob 30 July and was hoping 
/ thinking .... Maybe natural own egg cycle


----------



## justineb

Hope, will check but I think they are closed for the whole of August.


----------



## Little B

am so upset.

these fertility people should not be allowed to go on holiday!!!    Of course I'm kidding, but, well....

My people here in Denmark are closing for 2 weeks in Juym so I have to have started my stims tomorrow. And wouldn't you know it, no sign of AF. This is the longest break between periods I've had in a while -- 28 days... which scares me. I'm 45. What if I'm done? Finished? Am playing beat the clock and losing.



Bee


----------



## hopehopehope

Little b - dint worry , last year I gas a few months of very long cycles, 37 days or more. Then went back to normal and has been 26-28 ever since!!
I do wonder why I have never even had a late period though, nothing wrong
With dh, even with crap eggs you'd expect miscarriages, not nothing at all :-((



Justine - what with Greek situation was wondering if serum would reduce holidays. If I ovulated on 30 th I would need 5 days for embryo to develop before et, that takes us into august :-(((


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies

Lindz – Many Many congratulations on the birth of your little girl. I hope you are both recovering well and the birth was fairly straight forward. I also hope you’re beginning to feel better as you have had such a rough time through your PG.
      

HMB – How is the 2ww going? Have you managed to stay away from the pee-sticks? When is OTD?

Justine – The follie count sounds very good. I’m pleased the cyst has gone and not come back. Best of luck with EC on Friday.

Kuki – Keep positive, the time goes by quickly and your 32 week scan will soon be here.  

Sarah – how are things with you, hun? I bet your life is 100% different and you’re enjoying every minute.

Blonde-one – a lot of ladies take Whey protein and also have things like brazil nuts, pineapple juice. Supplement wise I take Royal jelly and Co-enzyme Q10, also a Pregnacare and Vit D. 

Neema – Good luck with your cycle, have you basted this month?

Hopex3 – Hi ‘myfitnesspal’, not dared weigh myself yet has had serious water retention this week and feel it’ll be more accurate at the end of this week. Maybe contact Penny and tell her your situation? HMB had a 2day transfer.

Hi to Poppy, Becky, CD, Momogirl, and everyone else.

AFM – TMI alert!!! AF arrived within her usual dates, however it has been horrendous this month. Very painful and incredibly heavy, So much worse than after IVF, so much so that I have to take Friday afternoon off. I’m still spotting after 6 days (had 4 days spotting before AF actually started) and have the most awful pain in my groin/ top of leg area. I’m assuming that this is all due to taking Cyclcur after the Hysto but would appreciate anyone else’s opinion as I know several ladies have had Hysto+Cyclacur too. Hopefully I’ll ovulate this month and the BMS can start in earnest. I’m taking steroids, 5mg Folis acid and Celebrax that Penny gave me.


----------



## HMB

Hopehopehope- business is booming at Serum, they are too busy  . So no economic effect to keep the open for their annual closing. Dyellowcar is right, why not just ask Penny? See what she says about your timing. 

 Hi Dyellowcar. wow, your AF sounds horrible  . I didn't do the hysto/op at Serum, but my own was bad but not that bad...2ww was fine except I got a bit grumpy/moody this weekend  . I don't want to do any pee tests early, I like being PUPO  . 

I truly hope it works, but I know the odds are not great at my age. Trying to be prepared. I have been working on Plan B/going back to Serum for round 2. I am thinking we would fly directly to an island like Santorini or Mykonois (direct flights from here) right after CD7 scan here and stay 2 nights before checking into Serum for a next scan etc. Flight cost is about the same, so why not? Then stick around Athens while doing tx unless a free day when we could go to Aegina. Maybe we could do another nearby island for 1 night at the end of tx, depending how long the cycle is. So you see, trying to find a bright side. Bottom line, getting a BFP this week would be so wonderful (and not going back to Greece last minute in high season).... . DH's Mom had a cancer operation that took 6 hours today. DH will go see her for 2 days Wed and Thurs in Ireland. I can't go because I am testing. Then we go to a wedding in Vienna. Crazy week. 

Hope you are enjoying Athens Justine. xx


----------



## justineb

HMB - goodluck for test date  (i think tomorrow) and hope DH's mum recovers as well as can be and that he is staying strong! I have everything crossed for you!

LittleB, hope your af turns up soon and you can start stimms and you get lucky!

Dyellowcar, my AF was heavy after cyclacur (similar to how it was after IVF cycle, not worse) and I had pain too

Things are going a bit wierd for me (I have started spotting today! which is very worrying at this stage, I've never had this before on stimms) - it's stimms day 9. Penny scanned me again today and said probably 3 more days of stimms which would shunt EC back further now - so I just hope the spotting stops and my lining is OK. If the worst happens and we do get embies we will have to freeze I guess.

Love to you all

Justine xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Just popped on quickly to say thank you so much for all your messages of congratulations.       

Our beautiful baby daughter Lily arrived here safely at 20:09 last Tuesday after a difficult birth weighing 6lb 6oz.  Even though she is quite little we had a rare complication, shoulder dystocia, where her shoulders got stuck on my pelvic bone meaning her head was out but her body was jammed in the birth canal.  The scene was like something out of Holby City, suddenly the room was full of doctors and equipment and after about a minute they managed to cut her out.  Fortunately she is well and didn't need resucitating but I was kept in for a couple of nights as I lost a lot of blood.  

What a battle it's been to get her here but all the trauma, illness and heartache along the way has been so worth it.  Already I love her more than I ever thought possible to love anyone.

Hope everyone is doing well,

Lots of love,

Lindz xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh lindz  how lovely to hear from you and omg she is so so beauitful and I am so so happy to hear she doing well and that they keep you in to keep you well  hope you will take thing easy after losing so much blood and let your DH make a fuss over you too as well little Lilly.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Lindz, that is incredible. So glad that it seemed to happen suddenly. Lots of   to Lily, you and your DH xx

Justine, if it's just spotting, why do you think something is wrong? Did Peny tell you the lining measurement? Penny actually told me not to react if I had any spotting, as it would be from EC (or ET). I didn't have any spotting though, so didn't get to freak out on Penny


----------



## Kuki2010

Lindz,
You poor poor thing.. Weldone you!!! You did it.. You have your darling LILY.. And she is just beautiful!! Enjoy every single second. And send us lots and lots of pics when you have time so we enjoy it too.
Love to you three.. Big congrats.. You are amazing.. 
Kukixxxx


----------



## HMB

Ok, HcG & prog test done! Got a late start so won't get the results until after lunch. Eek. 

Whatever happens, I was really lucky to have had 5 follicles naturally without stimms on CD7. For those ladies who want to know what I did, for what it's worth, here it is:

•	CD1 - Until ovulation : 
o	Melatonin (stop at EC/day of insemination)
o	Royal jelly (only a few days, ran out)
o	Whey 35-45g/day until EC

•	CD1 - BFP : 
o	VitalDHA, 
o	Vitaboost, 
o	Pregnancy Plan, 
o	Probiotics, 
o	Vit C 1000mg , 
o	folic acid 5mg 
o	Valtrex 1 morning & night (stopped after EC)
o	Doxycyline 1 morning & night
o	Prednisolone 5mg: 1 morning & night

•	EC13/EC: add
o	3 white cyclacur
o	Voltaren for 3 days (pain killer)

•	CD14/day after EC add: 
o	low dose aspirin 
o	Utrogestan
o	Clexane/Lovenox


----------



## BECKY7

Oooooo HMB  few hour to go  how exciting and do you feel anything at the mo.
Becky7 xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Good luck.. I am here most of the day.. Thinking of you.. And waiting for your good news..
Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Hi Becky, no I don't feel anything really except tired,  

Kuki, thanks so much


----------



## HMB

Sorry to report that it's BFN. HcG 1 and progesterone 10.2 ng. I don't have AF, but I suppose it will come quicker after I stop taking the cyclacur and utrogestan....I've sent Penny a message. We already had a talk though while I was still in Athens. Even though things looked fairly good for this one, she didn't want me to get caught up in endless cycle of TX. I promised that we weren't going to do more than her original advice, which was to do 3 IVFs max. Now maybe just 2...It is very difficult to face the prospect of never having your own child. I have had to think about this of course, all year, so it's not a sudden thing.


----------



## BECKY7

Oh HMB  I really has high hope for you  I am so so sorry to hear it  and I am sure penny will do all the best for you  And hope you will have a good think about your next plan.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh.. HMB.. I am sorry...      

Take your time and make your plans.. Just believe you are going to be a mummy.. It is just taking time that is all.    

Love. Kukixxx


----------



## justineb

HMB     so very sorry, sending you big virtual hugs

Lindz - Lily is a lovely name and she's very beautiful!

JUustine xxx


----------



## blonde_one

HMB - so sorry this wasn't the result wished for  x


----------



## HMB

Thanks Blond_one, Kuki and Justine  . 

I heard back already from Penny. She wants me to rest 2-3 months, until I know my body is ready/recovered. So we will probably wait to go back in September. DH will not be able to stay the whole time, but that's life. I was taking pred 5mg twice a day for this tx, so will reduce it to 1/day for 3 days (i only have 3 left).  I'm going through things to think up what we could add to tx or test. I might find it difficult to wait until September, tick tock...Can't wait to go to Vienna this weekend to my friend's wedding! And I'm going RUNNING tomorrow  . Oh and yes, focus on a little wedding planning for next year


----------



## Daisychain1985

HMB so sorry hon    , you are very brave , glad you have something to focus on, hope you have a drink or two at the wedding  

Justine good luck hon       

LJ your inbox is full, hope you are ok hon  

Lindz, lovely name for a gorgeous girl, well done hon  

Becky, hope its your lucky month  

Kuki, not long hon, are you massive yet, i could not even dry my feet at the end  

Di hi hon, how are you doing, hope your feeling better  

Poppy hi hon how is that lovely family of yours  

Hope, hope you can squeez a peny tx in between terms  

Hi KIZZY,LITTLEB,HOPING,NEEMA,GLADYS,CARNIVALDIVA 

hI ladies Theo is asleep so managed to get on laptop,he is a good boy but breastfeeding is hard work, don't want to give up yet,life is a bit of a blur, happy though, madly in love with my little man


----------



## hopehopehope

Hmb, really feeling for you, were the sane age ish and no kids, it's hard.
Big hugs xxx

Btw best friend had a little boy 24 hours ago, I heard via ******** how she's 'so in love'. Gutted that I may never have that in my life, feel like I'm a freak. Apparently theyve ignored me this year because they feel very 'awkward'. This came as a text from her dh after I got up courage to send a miss you 
Card to them, nothing from her.


----------



## kizzymouse

Congrats Lindz - so happy for you, Lily is beautiful just like her name x


----------



## Little B

HMB, so, so sorry. I don't pretend to know how you feel but... waiting til September? Ouch. I, too, feel the walls closing in.

Going for a run seems like a good idea. I have been watching Wimbledon and crying for the last few days, so think some fresh air might do me good as well.

Little Bee


----------



## Little B

Lindz, she looks like a gorgeous little bundle of love, congrats! and agreed, Lily is a beautiful name.


Bee


----------



## Little B

I hear you, Hope x 3, I sit here listening to the twins upstairs crying, and the noise from the baby next door that was born on my due date, this past January. I cannot muster any tolerance right now.

That is good (?) to hear about your periods going back to normal. I am so, so late (and tested three times just to be sure) and am terrified that the factory is closing down.

Anyone else have a problem with skipping months? 

Bee


----------



## justineb

Little B, I haven't skipped months exactly, but my AF has been all over the place (but I think that's as I had a cyst).

HMB, hope you are feeling ok    and feeling like you can start to face the world again

Ladies my EC is tomorrow now, a little later than I thought as i thought it might be today, i wasn't actually ready to trigger 'cos of the spotting. Penny did an aquascan and said my lining is now ok and the spotting is just old blood from the cyst aspiration......... I had accupuncture @Serum today and will have more on transfer day.

Hello to you all, especially our new mums Sarah and Lindz and their LOs.

Justine xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hopex3, I know exactly how you feel.  I've been there sometimes those with children can be incredibly thoughtless. You're time is coming soon and soon you'll have your own child    

HMB, sorry it didn't work this time    .  Take time for your body to recover.

Lindz, so so chuffed for you.  Little one is absolutley gorgeous.  Will try to post more pics of Elijah soon.


JustineB, good luck with EC.  Sending lots of positive vibes.  Rest up.  No stress   
   
Love to all

CD


----------



## alexine

Hello ladies! 
Congratulations Lindz!    
Sending loads of      to everyone!
Good luck Justine with EC!    
xxA


----------



## dyellowcar

Lindz - a beautiful name for your LO. Hope you are  both well and are settling in at home together.

Sarah - bless you, I'm pleased you managed to get a few minutes to update us. It's the first few days of BF that are the most beneficial for Theo, keep trying but remember it can be hard after a C section, your body is trying to recover.

HMB - so sorry this wasn't the one, FX for future TX, but Penny is good not pushing you into anything until your body has had time to repair itself.

Justine - best of lucj with EC tomorrow. I'll PM you.

Love to Kuki, Backy, neema, CD, Blonde-one, little B, Hopex3, Alexine, Kissymouse and everyone else.

AFM - started spotting again today (CD10) so not sure what's happening? Am still going to monitor LH surge but not got much hope.

Di xxx


----------



## Isobel67

Ladies

Sorry for being AWOL.  Will catch up soon.

Justine - hope egg collection goes well tomorrow and the chinese herbs have helped to make fantastic quality eggs.   

Lindz - I cried when I saw your post.  Lily is both a lovely name and a gorgeous baby.  Enjoy every minute of her - you've earned it.  Hope you can now eat something  

Hi to everyone else.

Isobel x


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, thanks for all well wishes and PMs. I got 6 eggs (all from my left ovary - the right one that had the cyst didn't do anything as follies were empty).

Justine xxx


----------



## Little B

oh Justine, that's great news!


----------



## Daisychain1985

Justine that's excellent,all the best   for 6 super embies


----------



## hopehopehope

Justine - brill 6 is great xxxx

Alexine - see from your sig you're going again When??

Isobel - how are you chick?? I'm off work from 10 July with knee operation 
If you want to call anytime x 

Love to our new mummies xxx


----------



## alexine

Justine that's great news on the EC! 
Hi Hopex3 I'm going one last time in Canada at the VFC in Victoria at the end of July for frosties.  
Hopefully I'll get some good ones to freeze. 
I was really sorry to hear how your BF has treated you
this last while. Really hard when your best pal can't cut you some slack when you have been going through a hellish time.   You have done so well with the weight loss and your hot bod will be ready for some embies to snuggle in!  

Keep well everyone!
   
xxA


----------



## dyellowcar

Justine - that's fantastic news, well done. Hope things get 'jiggy with it' tonight and you have some super embies to put back. Xxx


----------



## HMB

Justine, so fantastic! sent you text   

Question for you smart ladies  . I am doing a "lessons learned" of my IVF and seeing what all we can do to boost chances. One issue is DNA frag. Although it is really likely to be me and not DH, Agate said that DH's DNA frag was not totally perfect so it could help to have him take something. He had at Serum:
Total sperm frag = 13%
total high frag = 8%
high frag of motile sperm= 6%
Total frag of Motile sperm= 9%

I ordered some high dose resveratrol for my quality issues (to add to what I'm already taking)

Thanks!!


----------



## carnivaldiva

Wow Justine.  Fx.  Sending out positive vibes that eggs and DH sperm got jiggy last night


----------



## neema

HMB - Sorry hun      , i am sure penny will advice on taking a break for a couple months will be a good break from TTC and hopefully your next tx will be successful.

Lindz - Lily is a lovely name and my favourite flower  . She is gorgeous....Enjoy motherhood.x

Justine - Well done for getting 6 eggs from one ovary, that's pretty good and fx for the embies.   

Sorry being MIA we were away for a fews days. Hi to everyone else...have to dash.xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hmb , I'm sure my dh sperm was similar fragmentation, about 12%  and that was seen as good? Are you sure??


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies, congrats to all the new mums, such wonderful news!
I havent been in touch as I was meant to come to the UK for a 2 week break but cos of 2 bleeding bouts have ended up have an extended stay. saw a heartbeat for the 1st time at 8 weeks and was so relieved. have got a 12 week scan on 19th July and am really worried as is also check for downs etc. keeping everything crossed. lots of nausea but am resting at mums so that helps a lot- good luck to all you ladies-the journey never seems to end............


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hopingx, sending you lots of   .  Its the knowing the test is for down that makes it stressful.

Take care. x

CD


----------



## justineb

Hopingx goodluck for your scan! Hope everything is ok & this is your time!

I am PUPO, two made it to blast ! Had the transfer yesterday. 

Hello to everyone! 

Justine xx


----------



## alexine

Hoping sending you lots of     

Justine so pleased for you!!  Fingers and everything crossed!      

Keep well everyone,
xxA


----------



## HMB

Hopingx, that is fantastic !  

Hopinghopinghoping, Penny doesn't think our DNA frag is bad, but I'm taking a high dose of resveratrol anyway and will get some high dose Vitamin E for DH. Why not?  

Justine, again, woohoo!!!!! Enjoy your last days in Greece. Are you taking your whey?  

Kuki, how are you?


----------



## hopehopehope

Justine- fabulous news honey, well done two to blast at age44 is excellent!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Hmb,
I am hanging in there.. Counting days to 11th..

Justine,
Wonderful news!!! When is otd?    

Hopingx,
     

Love to you all..

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh justine  2 blast  that fab news  congrats being pupo  how cute.

Oh kuki  still thinking of you and hope you still take thing easy.

Am going to serum or tues for 3 day for DIUi  only 5% chance  but then who know eh but on my next TX I may have mild IVF with DS. Also we have applied for fostering too  So looking forward to that too.

Keep warm  becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Good luck with fostering. I wanted to do it for a long time. But never manage to get there thanks to life with IVF.

Good luck in Serum. I thought you were going to Reprofit? I must be mixing it all up..

5 more days for us to see if Toddy is doing okay.. Can not wait.. We have been all ill. Wiht cold and flu.. Hell nites with Lara in last 3...Hopefully tonight will be a better one..

Love. Kukixxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Sorry I mean reprofit  duhhhhh and looking forward to go and shame my DP can't come as the flight expensive at the mo due to hoilday  but hey ho  and thank you.
Oh no you poor thing  with being ill  not a nice feeling while being pregnant and I still haven't see you being pregnant lol  Ohhhh 5 day to go  how lovely for you all to see toddy doing well.

Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Becky that sounds exciting. Good luck at Reprofit  

Kuki...I'll be   for you for the 11th. I want the last few weeks to be more relaxing that the rest of this pregnancy has been for you !!!!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Lets meet up after your trip to Reprofit before my c sec.. Not sure when will be; in last 4 weeks I have not put a gram on and tummy is still little. So not sure if Toddy is growing okay. But we find out 3 days.

HMB,
I start getting my beg ready.. Really not sure when Toddy will come out.. 
How are you feeling now?

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, hope you and Lara are not sick anymore. Just a few days to wait  . 

I am doing ok. I have been thinking about our last OE tx in September. I have got to put funds aside in case Penny decides to stim me again, and with Puregon  . 

Meanwhile, DH's mom is still in the hospital after a cancer operation. She still is not eating solid foods, so I am quite worried about her recovering  . I wasn't before, but now I am not sure she will be around for our wedding next year...Don't want to tell DH this, as he has a natural tendency to believe the worst. We are waiting for a test the doctor will do on her today and then work out when DH will go again to visit. Her operation was the week I had OTD and also a wedding to attend, but I sent him there anyway for a couple days. This was the best we could do. Very expensive last minute. So I want him to organize with his brothers, and pick a week to go at the end of July or sometime in August, and not spend crazy money to go just for 2 days last minute. Anyway, you see a lot of things going on....On the bright side, old friends of mine in the south of France are helping me find a cheap apartment for August so we can have a little R&R and also check out some potential places for our wedding next year  

How is everybody? Hope you all are having a nice July, Alexine, LJ, Dyellowcar, Carnivaldiva, Justine, SarahEssex, Poppy, neema, hopehopehope.


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I am so very sorry about DH's mum.. Very difficult.. Wishing her well.. Life is full of suprises..

Just make sure you get stress down before your next cycle.. I think one of my reason's 8th one worked.. Just cut out all was stressing me.. 

Me and Lara are better but now DH is ill. 

2 more sleeps I get to learn more about how Toddy is doing...

Thinking of you all ladies who are cycling at the mo.. Goodluck Girls!!!

Love. Kukixxx


----------



## dyellowcar

Justine - great news on the 2 lovely blasts. Congrats on being PUPO. Hope the 2ww goes by quickly for you, and have everything crossed for your OTD.

HopingX - hope your scan goes well on the 19th and all is well.

Kuki - Good luck for your scan and hope all is well with Toddy. You've made it this far, hopefully a little bit longer and all will be safe and sound.

HMB - sorry to hear about DHs mum, how very distressing for you both. Your plans for a wedding in the south of France sounds lovely. Enjoy making your plans.

Hi to Hopex3, Neema, Poppy, Sarah, Becky, CD, Little B and everyone else.

AFM - I think I missed my surge this month but had BMS just in case  , just got to wait and see this month but not feeling very hopeful. Had a nice weekend away with DH, we went to Wimbledon and watched the men's semi-final, it was very exciting! 

Love to all
Di xxx


----------



## Little B

Justine, such great news for you! Do you mind telling me which meds they had you on?

I am going solo this month as I wait for the freaking clinic to reopen. Using up my last batch of Menopur and keeping it at 300/day. I hope my contrary little egg(s) fertilise/implant just to spite me, like they did the last two times I threatened them with IVF.


----------



## hopehopehope

Little b- do you mean you are on stimms whilst trying naturally??
I'm just home from a gen anaesthetic after a knee op, have to say it was nothing compared to
3 rounds of ivf, and totally free on nhs rather that £20k down!!
Ovulated 3 days ago, so if natural bfp this month I'd be ok wouldn't I? Hardly different timing to 
General with ec. 

Justine and kuki, how are you both feeling??

Isobel67 am home recovering, dh in London if you fancy calling xx


----------



## Little B

yes, I am trying naturally. I've had a weird time of it for the last 2 years. Have been pregnant naturally (no stims, no nuthin') three times, and in between that have had about four IUIs and five or six months of me shooting up and DH and I doing the baby dance. A lot. And there have been two months where after 10 days of stimming not-so-DH started fights and we did no baby dancing at all. Twice we had made appointments for IVF and each time I got pregnant while waiting.

So I went in again to start, but they are on holiday for a few weeks. I actually could have started, as I went in 30 days before AF was due, but my period decided to screw up and not come, so I've lost a month and as birthday 46 approaches my months are limited. So I'm shooting myself up again, and will be trying naturally from tonight til Sunday. 

I had an u/s today - one 9mm on the left and one 14mm on the right. I will trigger on Thursday.

Am taking folic acid, royal jelly, and I bought flaxseed today. We are both eating brazil nuts and taking fish oil.

So any thoughts are appreciated.  


Bee


----------



## BECKY7

Kuki  will be thinking of you for tomorrow  so exciting mwah.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I got 3 egg and all ready for DIUI tomorrow morning at 10am as they are 24/24/20  so let pray for them all to stick starting from tomorrow.
Kuki  thinking of you today.
How are you all ladies as it all getting so quiet here.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies! Gosh I am so very behind...

Becky - great news! I really hope it goes well!

Kuki - good luck for today! 

In fact... reading back through some of the posts I think I'd better just say good luck to everyone!   I really hope that everyone having treatment gets the result we all long for and that everyone trying naturally gets a very lucky break! 

I am now PUPO! Trying to take it easy this week...

Txx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the good wishes.

Tommi congrats on being PUPO, when is your OTD?

Little B, Goodluck! Re stimms Serum had me on 300 Altermon (same as Fositmon) and 225 Merional (this is similar to Menopur) - this is a high dose and higher than I have ever had before (on the last two days of stims they upped it to 300 Merional as well, so 600 in total). I also take Clexane, steroids and this time had antibiotics and valtrex for stimms.

Kuki - goodluck for today, hope Toddy is fine!

Becky, goodluck for your DIUI. Did you take Clomid? 

Di - sorry the surge is playing games (so frustrating!).

Hopex3, hope your knee gets better. What did you have done?

Isobel67- am wondering how you are?

HMB- can you get DH's mum onto some whey protein or some fortified drinks etc, it just might help if she's not eating? You could try to discuss with dietician in hospital if you are worried, you really want to try to avoid her losing loads of weight (as that's not good)

Lindz- how are you and baby Lily?

Sarah Essex - hope all is good with your little man Theo.

Hellos to CD, Alexine, Neema, Poppy and everyone else.

I am now back in the UK,  it was a bit of a shock landing in 12 degrees last night after the heat! On Friday after my transfer I had terrible joint pains in my elbows, knees, fingers and feet (the consensus is it seems to be an immune flare). Penny suggested I go up to 32mg of prednisolone, which I did and the pains subsided. I was all over the place emotionally though as I am really worried that my immunes are up to their usual tricks. It's so hard to keep positive. OTD is 17th July, but I think I can test from 15th as I had blasts transferred.  I am just praying and hoping for a strong one!

Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey justine  congrat on being pupo  and I know the feeling of immune flare up  so that good it happen early for you to see/ask penny about it etc.
Yes I had clomid 100 a day from CD2-CD6  no effect apart from headache but really bloated since yesterday.
Weather lovely here all sunny with breeze  so after what you said about UK  yuk.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Just stopped by to wish Kuki good luck     


Hope everyone is doing good esp Sarah and Lindz the new mummies x


All good here, Miss MJ just keeps growing and developing each minute! Love being her Mummy, she is such a wee character x


----------



## Tommi

Justine - everything crossed for you! My OTD is 18th, exactly 2 weeks after EC. I have no idea what kind of a state I will be in then!    
Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  are you ok  any news 
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Justineb, thanks  . Actually DH's Mom is still on intravenous drip, so can't do the whey yet. We are still waiting for the results from a fulbody scan. She is vomiting bile sometimes. It was her bile duct, or part of it, that was removed, so the issue may very well be whether or not it's healed correctly so that all the organs involved in digestion are properly "connected". Crossing everything for you  . I actually wrote Penny an email about my OTD and she gave me June 27 and 28 for HcG and June 30 for pee stick. I would stick with whatever they suggested--it really is dreadful getting a negative, so wait til the right day and get a positive  

Becky that all sounds good, and quite exciting. I hope this is it for you !!

Really cute px, Kizzymouse. She is adorable. 

Pupo, that's great Tommi!

Dyellowcar, it must have been fun at Wimbledon!


----------



## BECKY7

HMB  thank you and it never been that bid so I am not sure whether it make any different or not and I am so so bloated and uncomforable since yesterday and bloody weeing every 10 min so can't really go out to the town  grrrr.
Does any of you ladie think kuki maybe having her baby today  as she normally let us know quick unless her appointment was in the evening.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello darlings,
Toddy is doing well. All up to date to its dates.
And you will not believe it. I have my date; 28th of August. I go and have a meeting with all the docs 20th of August and C sec 8 days after that.. I can not believe it.. 
Unfortunately I have to keep up with the injs and meds. Which I do not mind.. I am soldier it on..
They are not happy with  no weight gain. I have to keep on eating.. 
There are other problesm like liver/blood/hernia/varicus vains.. Some tests done. More blood has gone. Well rest they have to check in 2 weeks again.. 
I am just so happy I have my date.. Next we will book private room after c sec so we can get better after care cos the hospital is know for utter crap after care.. MW told me it will be better in private suit.. So lets wait and see..
Still in shock and hoping Toddy will stay put till 28th of August..
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey that fab news  Ohhhhhh not long to go and i am glad doctor tell you to start eating more fr your toddy to put on some more weight  Shame about the drugs but only a month to put up with all the drugs for toddy  anything we do for our baby eh.
And why not treat yourself to have a private room as I think you so deserve it after all these pains.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Oh Kuki, what a relief! What injections are you still doing? Clexane? Justine would say to eat/drink whey


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Darling I will get the room. Cos I want Tom to stay with me so he can help when there is no nurse to look after us.. It should be okay.. We have spend so much money to get here.. 2k more is nothign really..

HMB,
I am still doing clexane 40mg.. Unfortunately I am on 5mg folic and 600mg a day iron tablets. And 50mg throxine a day.. And all my other vits.. The iron tablets are awful.. I had 2.5hrs tummy ache cos of it.. But of course I don't mind taking them as long as Toddy is okay..

Tonight my mum cooked a yummy meal.. And ate lots.. So I just have to keep it up.. 

Justine, 
How are you feeling now? 40mg a day seem to do the trick on my immunes.. thinking of you...

Have a good nite sleep all.. Talk tomorrow.. 

Kizzy,
As they get older the real them come out.. And it is just so much fun to get to know them.. Enjoy it.. And don't forget to send us pics.. I have to learn how to do these pics things.. Would love to put Lara's latest photo here.. She looks like a teenager already.. 

Love to you all.. Nite nite.. 

Kukixxx


----------



## HMB

Goodmorning ladies  

Kuki - 40mg clexane? Mine was .4ml, not sure about the measurements you have. I used to have an iron deficiency problem in my 20s. I went to an amazing GYN in NYC who tested me for lots of stuff and gave me some iron that was easy on the tummy (and have been wondering if she tested my hormones, would love to know what they were at that age). I wish you had one that didn't hurt  . At least it's not too hot, so you can go outside, when it's not raining. This is not a great July. It's slightly better here in Paris, but not what we are used to. 

I exchanged emails with Penny yesterday about our next IVF. She wants me to do a baseline this time and decide then on protocol details. I am not even to start taking pred, doxy or Valtrex (equivalent) before she sees the baseline  . She is taking full control. I will have to assume that I will be on a similar schedule as the young women and need to be in Athens on CD7 as opposed to the relaxed schedule of natural IVF. I will be ringing my hands about waiting until baseline to book flights tho. It's not super cheap in September! I don't want to annoy Penny though  . Once I ovulate on the cycle preceding it, I will know when CD1 is within one day.  Last time it was one day earlier. 

I am going to order vitality herbs and reisi from John Bowen. Decided to get the cordyceps from my health food store. With him, it jacks the price up to about 300€ with shipping! I have to save up now for travel more importantly potential stimms, so can't do that! 

Justine, hope you are doing ok on 2ww. I'll send you a PM. 

...I just want to be pregnant. I just want my wedding all set. I just want my DH's Mom to be Ok....sigh

Sorry for the me message!


----------



## neema

Justine - Congratulations on being PUPO....  that one of the blast takes or even two      . My doctor is away so i can't get a prescription for prednisolone. Hun do you know where i could i could buy it without a prescription?. I got my first positive on OPK today so basting tomorrow.

HMB- So sorry to hear about DH's mum,   she gets well soon

Tommi, Becky - Congratulations on being PUPO      .

Di - Did you get your surge?    

LittleB- Goodluck trying naturally    

Kuki - Fantastic news!!. Glad that Toddy is ok and the 28th of August is just around the corner. Not long to go now  

Hi to Poopy, Hopex3, Isobel, CD, Sarah, hoping and everyone else.


----------



## Little B

awwwww... HMB... you're not "me"ing, you're being completely normal. Its useless for me to say not to worry but how can you not. 

The wedding is the one thing that is within your control, so maybe take out all of your frustrations on that? Really immerse yourself in the minutiae of that one. I don't know, its just awful that at a time of needing no stress, you've got even more with the DH mum situation. So sorry.

Great news Becky, except the bloating of course, and Kuki - it must be heaven to have a date.

I went for another scan today, as my clinic is closed and my regular doctor (who does IUIs but nothing more complicated) has taken off for a month's holiday, I've had to go to a substitute about an hour away (this being Denmark, it meant 2 1/2hours from door to door on the bus - don't let them fool you, they have a crap bus system). He gives me the creeps a little bit, but the scan showed little growth on the one side (now at 10.5mm) and decent growth on the right (now at 17.5mm). I'll shoot up Pergoveris tomorrow night and starting tonight it will be a bonkfest. I'm tired just thinking about it!!


----------



## hopehopehope

Little b - like you I'm trying naturally, can I ask how often you 'get down to it' - every day?? And for how long
!!! I mean 5 days before 2 days after + ovulation stick!

Kuki, so pleased you and toddy ok and the date is all set xxx

Justine, signs and symptoms?? Are you ok ??

Had a minor panic that my knee felt hot and I had mrsa today, but all 
Seems ok!!


----------



## justineb

Kuki, great news you have a date! How long did you stay on 40mg pred for? I'm on 60mg Clexane (0.4ml an 0.2ml), have to have two jabs a day - they are driving me mad and Penny said I may also have to carry on all the way through til just before due date if I get lucky, I will of course but it's not nice! Do you have to do them in the tummy or can you use other sites? I am running out of room now as have black bruises all over tum!

Little B - happy bonking!   

Hopex3 have some cramping, have had some slight nausea, need to wee alot (had all these before and had BFN), not feeling very hopeful owing to immune flare..... also feel very tired

Becky - are you feeling any better?

HMB- The John Bowen's herbs turned my OH into a sex pest (he just wanted it all the time), so be prepared! Hope you get stuck into wedding plans as a distraction, sounds like a good idea to me  

Hello everyone! I may not test til Tues as I have my annual review on Monday and am unlikely to get through it if I have a BFN. Have to see if I can hold out.

Justine xxx


----------



## Little B

Justine, tired is good, weeing a lot is good, you've got double the chance, hang on in there little eggs!!!


----------



## Little B

Hopehopehope,

I go on the idea that it takes 2 days for the.... ummm, the fallopian meet up, shall we say, so if I think I'm going to ovulate on Saturday, we do it twice a day Thursday-Saturday, sneaking in a third if we can on Friday. Just the once on Sunday for god measure. It is possible its just dust coming out on the third time, but as DH doesn't have the highest sperm count and timing is everything, we just go for it. He now knows the American term "nooner" and the people at his office must wonder why he needs to take his car in at lunch...


Bee


----------



## HMB

Justine, that's hilarious about the chinese herbs  . I wasn't planning on giving them to DH. He already gets frisky with Maca.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  yes thank you my bloated has ease off  phew  and all done this morning with my 1st DIUI  and I am getting all worry now as my 1st scan on Wednesday am CD10 I got 3 follies 24/24/20 and done my trigger shot at 10.40am then today this morning I had DIUI at 10.50am  and I have read lot of women have IUI 36 hour after their trigger shot so I ask why mine is only 24 hour she said because my follies was big  and I ask if she think 24/24/20 is too big as I never had it that big and she said they are perfect when some ladies said 24/24/20 are not good as it too ripe  aghhhhhhhh  I don't know what to think or what to belive.
I have to.d my DP not to upset me or get funny with me or give me any problem until after 2 week and what happen he has to email me the bills of our last invoices of our house extension etc of £25k and just now he send me picture of our friend just had a baby girl this afternoon from her 2nd goes of IVF  aghhhhhh god know what he gonna say next  ain't mens CRAP as I can't bloody sleep now lol and thank god I am still at Czech otherwise I would have wollap him lol.
Sorry for all my rubbish as think it nerves.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Get pma and be calm and happy.. Don't worry about numbers. This is IUI so timing and numbers are different..

Justine,
I know exactly what stage you are in. Now a doctor told me to do it differently. Now you get in into skin almost 20-25 degrees. And only put just over half of neddle in which is just go under skin. And put it very slowly.. and make sure the air bit is righ at the top of injection and do not put that through..Leave it when it gets to it.. This way no bruising nothing happens.. And when you putting your neddle try where it does notso sensitive.. I was covered wiht black circles.. But this doc said that you are small and skiny girl.. You just don't have enough layer of fat to use the injections as on the prescription. And he told me this is how I should do. And it works.. 
This rate I will be on till birth too..
Can I ask which typ of clexane injections you have got. Is it with the special mecanism for neddle to go back in after doing the injections. Now I use the other type.. They hurt less..Which some reasong the neddle is less painful. Don't ask me why.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  what PMA and I will do as I have booked massage for Monday but now I am not sure if that is a good idea or it massage no problem.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki, glad all is ok    28th of Aug will be here in no time. 

Good luck to all the ladies cycling/trying naturally and on the 2WW


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
I can not wait.. counting the days.. How areyou and precious?

Becky,
PMA is positive mental attitude.. message before IUI should be fine. After I am not so sure..My lady would not do anything on me near ET time..

I am trying to get things done this weekend.. So much to do.. Bloody paper work.. I hate it.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Bee!!!! Bloody hell, that's a lot!! Well do it day of pos test stick, ONCE, then 48 hours laterONCE!! Are we not doing it enough? There's no way dh would do it twice a day three days in a row!! Yours is clearly fitter than my 43 year old dh, mine sleeps for an hour after!!! He's a smoker, maybe that's it!

Were you advised by a clinic to do it this much?? I feel positively prim compared to your exciting life!!

Hello and love to everyone, justine especially over next few days, you'll be tired cos of all the progesterone and drugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3 and Bee,
You made me laugh   
Every 2 days.. cos sperms do not recover that quicly.. 
Good luck trying.. All fun.. 

Hope*3, I have young man who could not do it either.. But my ex-husband was a total sex addict.. He could do 10 times.. Oh yuck.. I hated it.. And wanting more following day.. 
It is funny I had two husbands. One was mad about sex the other not bothered.. Planning for a middle ground in next one around..     
Only joking if I ever lose or divorce again. Will never ever marry again.. Forget it.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Very funny indeed  . My DH is younger as well and is def not that frisky. I was with a man who was older, some years ago, and he was like Kuki's first husband. So we can say it's not necessarily age that determines, uh, friskiness


----------



## Little B

oh my, and I thought we weren't doing it enough!!  Kidding!

I guess I'm spoiled by my old boyfriend. Before Mr. Bee I was just turned 40, living in London and seeing a 28 year old who was an hour away. I think my stamina was boosted by those insane every-other-weekends. And at that time, what was my biggest fear? Getting pregnant. ahhh, those were the days....

I do know that there is a point of diminishing returns, quality-wise, so we space things out by a good 8 hours, eat lots of fish oil and, since I have no idea when I'm ovulating exactly, try and beat the odds. Since we know its a chore and an appointment, we try to keep it fun and joke about the entire mess. I feel like I'm back at uni!


----------



## justineb

Hi girls

I have given in and tested today (as I just couldn't sleep!!) - CB digi says 2-3 weeks pg  OMGGGGGGGGG!!!!       I have to hold on to this one now, just hoping and praying with every bit of my soul that we do. Penny @ Serum has worked her magic again.......

Much love to you all and thanks for all the support since I joined this thread in November 2010, wishing    all round

Justine xxxx


----------



## alexine

Whooohooo Justine I knew it!!! So pleased for you...hang on in there girl!          
xxxA


----------



## BECKY7

Oh justineb  wooooooo penny done it  ohhhhh congrat   
Becky7 xx


----------



## Mish3434

Fantastic news Justine xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy40

Justine - OMG!! So thrilled for you -HUGE congrats!!


----------



## Tommi

Justine that is such great news! My OTD is 18th but there's no way I have the courage to test! 
I am so delighted for you!  
Txx


----------



## Isobel67

Justine

       

     

I only looked on quickly for something else - wasn't expecting you to have tested early. 

I'm soooooo pleased for you - Penny has worked her magic again. 

You must be so excited. 

Love Isobel x


----------



## dyellowcar

Justine - What absolutely amazing news! I am so happy for you and DH.      
Best wishes to you both.  XXX


----------



## neema

Justine - Woohooo congratulations, i am so happy for you  . You sooooo deserve it. Penny sure is good!!. Well done hun .


----------



## hopehopehope

Justine!!!! What happened to not testing early!!! Thus is fantastic amazing dooper dooper news!! Woop!! Woop!!!!
What happened to testing Tuesday?? You'll be over the moon in your appraisal tmz!!
2-3 weeks is a strong level at thus point isn't it!!

As we're the same age, makes me think there's still a chance, but trying naturally with immune issues How likely will I ever get a positive without drugs?? Still trying though. Would live to go with peny, but can only feasibly do august when their shut :-(


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Defo twins.. It is so early to say 2-3!!! Oh my god what a funtastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Made my day.. Oh goodness crying.. Stupid me..
Amazing!!!!!  Wonderful.. Just wonderful!!!!!
So happy for you......
Enjoy.. and joy joy...
Mxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HMB

Already congratulated u à few times today, but must this truly thé best news. Now go get HcG and. Progestérone tested  I'm with kuki, there is more than one bun in thé oven!!!!!!


----------



## justineb

Ladies thanks so much for the congratulations (and HMB thanks for the many congrats!), am still pinching myself! I will go to GP tomorrow for hcg and progesterone (I can't face a trek to a private clinic, especially going all the way to London........ I need a low stress option, even if it means waiting a few days for results). I was surprised to get 2-3 weeks 2 days early but also relieved to have a healthy start after what happened last year. I'd be very happy with two.

Tommi, HMB, Neema, Little B, Hopex3, Dyellocar, Isobel 67 hope you are all next.

Hopex3, I''ve had quite a lot of steroid/immune tx to get this far (steroids @10mg for 3 weeks in May, then a self imposed 2 week break, then start again in early June for 3 weeks prior to cycle, had intralipids x2 (one at ET and one before), IV steroids at EC and 16mg from EC, increased to 32 mg from the day after transfer and I have to stay on this now for another 10 days, plus ABs (doxy and zithro ) and valtrex, i tried naturally with steroids but it didn't happen sadly, also tried the IUI, hence we had to cycle. You might be able to go in half term or at Xmas or Easter as something may fit with your cycle.

Justine xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Justine, I'm over the moon for you and DH. Way to go girl


----------



## alexine

Justine I'm with the others....twinnies!    
xxA


----------



## HMB

Justine are you still taking Valtrex or did you stop at EC? Xx


----------



## justineb

HMB - Stopped Valtrex at EC....wasn't told to take it again if I got a +ve

J xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Justine,fantastic news,well done,wishing you a stress free pg,Whoo hop      

Becky wishing you lots of Luck for you iui,    

Kuki not much longer hon,take care, 

Kizzy love new mollie pic Xxx 

Hi ladies ,sorry on phone,one handed will catch up soon,
Hi to hope,neema,hmb,lindz,Jo,cd,poppy Xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Justine!! Gotta posh again cos I'm so excited for you!!!
Update your signature with your. Protocol and bfp!!!!
My friend recently got  2-3 at testing date ( trying naturally) 
And she went for 7 week scan and there's only one , so it might 
Be two or it might be one really strong one xxxxx


----------



## kittykins

Morning - mind if I join you. 

I was 41 yesterday and start down regging for our first IVF tomorrow.  Totally excited and nervous about everything so looking forward to getting to you know you all.


----------



## HMB

Bonjour Kittykins     . Missed you! Welcome to this thread. I got loads of excellent advice and support here. These ladies now how to get pregnant, despite age, immunes, thyroid and many other difficulties!   Where are you doing the IVF? Are you loaded up on all possible supplements? Have you read Agate's file on immunes? xx


----------



## kittykins

Ah HMB - have been reading about you - sorry to see things didn't work out for you.  GL in September when you go again x x x

Were at Bourn Hall - gone back to Cambridge over Colchester - more travelling but wasn't impressed with Colchester.  Can't wait to get started but dreading side effects of drugs


----------



## rachel1972

good luck kitty i was at borne hall colchester before i live in essex what about you?


----------



## kittykins

Hi - were Suffolk although DH is from Essex originally x

Seem to have messed my ticker up - its all squashed if anyone knows what I have done wrong!  Im certainly not technically minded lol.


----------



## jo8

Just had to come on after reading your news Justine - delighted for you       - congratulations!  Looks like you'll have a good hcg level when you get the results back!
Jo x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kitty  welcome on board and good luck and Cambridge is a nice clean hospital.
I am 5dp  and am pretty calm and all relaxing  and waiting for my AHM result as it 3/4 week when I thought it few day  aghhhhh  praying my eggs are still good enough and strong enough for me. Think I don't too much resting apart from dog walk  but so far so good.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Kitty - Welcome    Hope you get some luck this cycle

Tommi - wanted to wish you luck for testing tomorrow     

Thanks so much for all your good wishes. I am still walking on air. I have had bloods done today via GP, will be interesting to see what they come back like (results probably won't be back til tomorrow though), I have spotting on and off so given my history my GP has signed me off work for two weeks (I have been told to put my feet up)  

Justine x


----------



## ~Lindz~

just popped on to say huge congratulations to justine! Sorry can't do smilies as on crappy old phone but so happy for you. try not to worry about bleeding, penny told me that 70 percent of pg ladies bleed.

sorry cant manage personals at the mo, have baby almost permanently attached to my breast.

love and luck to everyone, lindz. xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Just rest and chill. Do not worry about spotting.. It will be just fine.. So excited for you.. Delighted with your news..

Lindz,
Enjoy breast feeding..Lovely lvoely feeling.. Specially when she starts making noises.. Will be wondeful. Mxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh lindz  your baby are so so beauitful  and she is born on my birthday too lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Hi girls

Lindz - Lily looks very pretty!

Tommi - any news?

Becky - how are you feeling? Do youhave any symtoms? When are you testing?

I had my blood results back from yesterday morning, 12 days post 5 day transfer, results are:-

bhcg 316 iu/l 
progesterone 190 nmol/l

Looks much better than last year, I just have to hope it rises ok now (retest will be Friday)   

Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey justine  number sound fanastic  ooooooo when is the scan.
I did have cramping , bloated , tired ,gassy , headache  for 1st 4 day but yesterday I only had small bloating cm  and today 6dpiui just headache and tired and arm aching on the side of my left boob are sore but not on my right boob  so I don't really know what to think as implanation doesn't happen till tomorrow eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Justine and everyone... it's a   for me!
I'm over the moon! HCG is 218 - is that about normal?!
Thanks for all your good wishes and support!
Txx


----------



## rachel1972

tommi congrats


----------



## BECKY7

Omg tommi  congrations that fab news  and fab number of your sweetie  Us oldie do have it in us eh  and let see many more of our BFP.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

OMG Tommi that is fantastic news!!


----------



## justineb

Tommi                  Hey that's such great news for you and of course this thread!! Your numbers look just fine - think anything over 100 is great at this stage, I've been told it 'might be one possibly two' at the level I am at. There's a lady at my stage who had 480 on day 10, and 940 on day 12 she's being told definitely to expect a multiple! 

Justine xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Tommi – wonderful news on your BFP.       
HCG of 218 seems a good number to me! Well done lady!

Justine – your HCG level is also very good! Hope you are feeling well and getting enough sleep. That is good your GP signed you off, better to be safe.

Hope3 – How is your knee, are you resting or back on the move yet?

Jo-8 – how are you? So long since we heard from you. Hope all is well.

Lindz – Lily is a gorgeous baby. Hope the BF is going ok and you can relax and enjoy it.

Kittykins – Hi and welcome. Good luck with your TX. I think headaches are the worst part of DR, get some lavender salve from Body shop, it lovely and relaxing and just melts headache away.

Becky – looks like you are seriously symptom spotting! Relax. It is way to early to notice any changes. 

Hopingx – good luck with your test tomorrow. FX everything is ok.

Hi to Neema, Poppy, CD, Kuki, Rachel and everyone else.

AFM – currently CD29, not a whiff of AF usually 27 day cycle but trying not to get my hopes up. Had crampy pains for the last week but no spotting or anything, it feels more like a urine infection, but I haven't got a temp. DH is away until tomorrow. I so want to test but need him here as I’m a bit scared. But also want to test alone as don’t want to get his hopes up either. There isn’t a signal HPT in the house, but Sainsburys is a short walk away so could get some.
      To test or not to test; that is the question!!!!

Di XXX


----------



## BECKY7

Oooooo dyellowcar  sound interesting  as it sound like it all happening for us girls this month.
Yes your right I will stop all those sign rubbish.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Thank you so much ladies! 

Becky... us oldies certainly do still have it! Lots of luck to you!

Justine... what level are you at? How many days behind you am I? 940 on day 12 definitely seems high to me! 

Thanks for all your support everyone  

Lots of luck to everyone ttc! Di - good luck for testing!

Txx


----------



## justineb

Tommi - think we are just 1 day apart as my OTD was officially yesterday (that was 12 days post 5 day transfer), so today is day 13 for me. think now we both need 66%+ increases in hcg every 48 hours.

Di - hope it's a good sign! good luck if you test!!

J xxx


----------



## blonde_one

justine and Tommi - huge congratulations!  Friend of mine had higher hcg than I did and she had a singleton and I had my twin girls, can never tell til the scan for sure but good luck to you both!  I had my girls when I was 40   Now hopefully if we do go and try again in a couple of months my older body will remember how it's done  x


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
Wonderful news!!! 

Thread is getting busy again.. Lovely... I love it...


Blond one,
Good luck!!! Let me know when you go.. Do you have FET or you got to do fresh one? I need to talk to Stepan about my frosties.. Will do in September.. I want Toddy to be here first.. Big kiss to the girls...

Who else in 2WW.. Becky and who else?

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Congratulations Tommi!        
xxA


----------



## neema

Justine - Oh wow, your hcg level is fantastic. Just relax now and put your feet up and so that the embie/s can snuggle in....it's great you've managed to get some time off work.

Tommi - Congratulations!!. Your mumbers are great too... 

Di - Hope the good luck rubs on you and the rest of us ttc on this board. Fx for you hun, this could be your luck month


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I got cottage chesse look alike  coming out of me when I went for my pee  what do I do as it said yeast infection but it not smelly or sore or itching nothing of the sort just lump of cottage chesse  twice  what do I do.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Becky - I think you should get a Gp appointment, but also ask Reprofit about it and see what they say.

Neema - thanks hun (I am so worried about doubling after last year that I couldn't sleep last night...... I guess I will know tomorrow when it's retested)

Justine


----------



## BECKY7

Hi justine  thank you I have email reprofits  so will wait see what they say  as I was told by the other ladies that is could be crinone gel that I have been using  just curious why today and not all week.
Becky7 xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Tommi, great big      
2 BFP on site.  So happy for you ladies

Elijah's Christening is on Saturday and I'm so disorganised.

Love to all 
x


----------



## rachel1972

becky it is the gel it just builds up and get stuck , it is normal


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Rachel  thank you as reprofit said it all normal unless it itching which it isn't  so another week for me.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Justine and Tommi - woo hoo!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!  


I was told over 50 hcg is considered pregnant and as long as it doubles and keeps doubling after 48 hrs it's fine.


I tested +ve 8dp5dt - had bloods done 9dp5dt = hcg 77 - had more bloods done 13dp5dt = hcg 718 and I had one gorgeous baby girl on board - who is exactly 17 months old today


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Like everyone said. All normal it is the gel..
Mxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks for all your congratulations ladies!  

Carnivaldiva... I hope you have a wonderful time at Elijah's christening! It'll be a really special day  

Becky... I'm on crinone twice a day and the cottage cheese is normal... but horrid! Sometimes it comes out in little clumps and sometimes in great big clumps. Don't be alarmed! You may get some little lumps that are salmon pink colour but it's all OK. I've been told I'll be on the stuff until after my 7 week scan. It does get a bit sore down there but it'll be so worth it if it helps in the long run  

Kizzymouse... your little girl is gorgeous! 

Justine... hope you've had a good day!

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Ok tommi  Thank you for your advice  and which clinic did I you go to  and wonder why I was told once aday is enough  as I didn't care about the ugly stuff as long it work eh , whe do you go for your scan.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Becky - I was treated at the Complete Fertility Centre in Southampton. It's part of the university hospital and they are running a trial of crinone twice a day. I had the option so I went for it! I had it once a day last time and got a BFN so I'm very much in favour of the stuff this time around! Scan should be early August. I am so enjoying all the twinges and aches!
Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Ohhhh the twinges  yes I do remember it during my 1st BFP and I am alway looking for those twinge to give me the signs which I haven't got at the mo  hopefully I will for the next 7 day till my test. Interesting about crinone twice a day as I did have gestone on my last TX  still doesn't make any different for me.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I was on twice a day on gels plus my gestone horrible injection.. So take twice a day min...
My body does not produce progesteron that easly so any help is good. And it does not matter you ahve excess of prog in your body.. Hope you are just taking it easy thist ime.. 

Kizzy,
Mollie is growing.. Ah darlings I remember the test adn results like yesterday.. Amazing.. Big kiss to you both...

CD,
Enjoy your precious special day.. I get so emotional.. But lovely.. 

Lara's last day at nursery today. And going to be lots of tears.. Well after that we are having lunch and hospital to get my second Anti-D injection for Toddy.. Well this one I am not looking forward. They hurt like hell....

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Ok so do you think I need to start taking twice a day as don't you think it a bit too late as I am 8dpiui  and I am taking easy during implanation not that I can feel anything  no cramp or twinge  aghhhhhh I so wanted twinges kuki  oh yeah sad day for all leavers but new school for Lara in sept eh  wow  oh poor you re injection but only 1 month to go eh to have toddy in your arm.
My 1 side of bb are getting sore only on the side of the bb  and sweating  that it.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies

Just to let you know my hcg is doing what it's meant to so I am very relieved. It was 974 iu/l this morning (15 days post 5 day transfer)

Di - have you tested Hope AF has stayed away and given you a lovely natural surprise!

CD - Have a wonderful time on Sunday.

Kuki - good luck with the anti D jab

Justine xx


----------



## neema

Justine - Oh must be have been a great feeling when you GOT the HCG level . This one/s a keeper hun. Relax and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Have a lovely weekend, it's going to be hot, summer is finally here!!.  .xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Fab news Justine 

Kuki - I remember anti D injection ! 

Hello to everyone 

Here is Mollie at exactly 17 months old :

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly%20is%2017%20Months%20Old%20Today%2019072012/376965_10151118792978665_2010767897_n.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly%20is%2017%20Months%20Old%20Today%2019072012/547886_10151118788433665_846392888_n.jpg


----------



## Tommi

Justine that's fabulous news! I had another HCG done yesterday but didn't get the results so will have to wait until Monday. Still getting loads of cramps and strange sensations!

Kizzy they are fabulous pictures!

Txx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is enjoying the warm weather.

Justine - so pleased your HCG is rising so well. I did test but came up BFN, but still no AF and now CD 32. I will test again tomorrow. After that I have no idea. I just don't feel like AF is on the way. Could be wishful thinking. Still got funny pains but doesn't feel crampy.

Tommi - good luck with you test results on Monday. Pity you have to wait the weekend for them.

Kizzymouse - Mollie is beautiful. Time goes by so quickly, can't believe she is already 17 months.

Neema - thanks hun, I'm still hoping it's my month but hate testing. Just hanging in there atm and keeping everything crossed for tomorrow.

Love to all
Di xxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Tommi wow congrats   so pleased for you how lovely you and Justine can be pg buddies X 

Kizzy Hi hon,Mollie is so gorgeous,you must be so proud Xx

Kuki hi hon hope toddy is being good for you and all your family are healthy Xx 

Hi Cd happy christening day to your son Xx 


Poppy thank you so much for the parcel,most kind,love the clothes and cute shoes ,hope you and your family are doing good Xx 

The sun is out whoo hoo, hope all your ladies are enjoying it ,whilst it lasts ,Theo is 6 weeks old today Xx 

Hi neema,Di ,Becky,Hope ,Lindz, Xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Thank you ladies    Mollie is our precious angel - so blessed, I hope you all get your dream xxxxxxxxx

Sarah - wow! Time is going fast, I hope you are still loving being a mummy so much to your little man Theo - it gets better every day x


----------



## justineb

Kizzy    Mollie is just gorgeous, and those eyes and eyelashes are just so dreamy & beautiful, she has kept me going when  I needed hope and I am sure will do for others.

Sarah- do you have any pics of Theo we can see?

Tommi - goodluck for your hcg when you get it back

Justine xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Justine, aww that brought a tear to my eye    - happy ones though  I am so glad Mollie has given you hope on your journey - you are going to be a Mummy now too,how are you feeling? It takes awhile to sink in! I don't think I actually believed it until I saw Mollie's gorgeous wee face the day she arrived xxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies - my GP just rang with the HCG result from Friday and it was 784 (so that was 11 days after 5 day transfer). He was delighted with that so I'm very happy!

How are you feeling Justine?

Hope the sun is shining on your ladies wherever you are! 

Txx


----------



## justineb

Tommi - that's great news, you must almost definitely have two in there hun as that's high!!

Kizzy - thanks, am still nervous as I am spotting. It's hard to relax with that happening, but I try to think of Lindz and that she got there in the end. 

Serum say not to worry unless the spotting is bright red, and just to relax and wait for scan now in around 2 weeks, so I just hope all is Ok then.

Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies
Could any of you tell me whether I can sunbath in my garden during my 2ww  as I am 11dp and I am alway tired during lunchtime and needed a nap  so silly to have a nap in bed while we got these beauitful weather.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky, yes just enjoy... Drink lots.. Don't dehidrate...

Tommi, that is great number.. Enjoy....

Kizzy, justine is right.. Insprational for sure.. 

Justine, hope you are really relaxing.. Not stressing so magic can take place.. You will have your baby.. For sure.. Just believe it.. You will..

Eventually all of you here are going to have your babies....

Love to you all.

Kukixxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Justine I had red spotting which turned brown for about 2 weeks - they told me it could be the embryos which didn't take, or old womb lining - or sometimes women just bleed in pregnancy   

Try not to worry.   

Tommi - that's a great number   
Aww Kuki, thanks


----------



## BECKY7

Thank kuki  will do light sunbathing with load of water .

I was suppose to have blood test from day 14-16 dpiui  but could I not use stick on day 14 as I was thinking of testing tomorrow morning at 12dpiui or t that too early from 14-16 as I can't work out why 16 .

Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

BEcky, you can test for IUI, 12 days AFTER the iui, but better it be an HcG test. Okidoki? Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you HMB  I have done my 1st wee  but couldn't do the stick  aghhhhh as I don't feel PG  only sore BB and very tired during lunchtime and about 8pm  and feel wet every day  that it  ohhhhhh I wish I got the gut to put the bloody stick on it lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks ladies  

Justine - I've been told not to worry about spotting but that is a lot easier said than done. I hope it all settles down. I'm getting the feeling it'll be hard to completely relax through it all!

Becky - good luck! Can you have a blood test? I think that's a lot less stressful than those bloody pee sticks!

How are you doing Di?

I hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather. 

Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
IUI takes longer to develop HCG. Well it does not but cos sperm has to fertlize the egg etc and get to day 7-8 before implantation. So it seems to take longer to HCG...

Tommi,
Real relaxation does not happen till baby comes into your arms.. Till than just one day at the time..    

Loving the weather.. I can not walk that much any more.. Huge pain in my hips and feet and legs gets swallen but manage to go to park yesterday...

Love to you all.

Kukixxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  thank you  as I am sure I had implanation cramp that last few mins and spot on my cottage cheese on 9dpiui and today I am 12dpiui  that why I am asking whether it different to IVF .
How do I go about for blood test  as do I go to my GP on the 14/16 day or do I have to book it for blood test etc  as I have never done that before  And I am amazed by how calm I am about this whole 2 ww lol even with my few signs but it could be the double of progestrone eh but 1 thing I know I never get it the wetness I feel every day and so white slime thing on my knicker this morning  as I only get wetness for my Ovualate  not during my 2ww.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Yes defo different to Ivf...

Not every GP will do bloods so try to do it but if not you might have to private.. Can not remember how muc I paid for Gorgy.. 70 pounds I think.. 

Mxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Ok kuki as my test is suppose to be on thursday  and I know my GP will say wait till missed period 1st or do the stick 1st but the thought of looking at another BFN unless I can lie I just had missed period  or just wait till my OTD on Thursday.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Becky... it is best to wait but you could always say to your GP that you've done home tests and they were inconclusive. Mine did an HCG for me and we already knew the outcome from my clinic but I was worried and wanted to know that the numbers were going in the right direction so he wrote on the form that I was query pregnant and he wanted an equivocal result. GPs have a way around it!

I fully understand not wanting to look at another pee stick! I hate the things!

Txx

PS The white slime gets me every time... it's just the crinone making its presence felt...


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hi Becky, we said hello last week on a different post. I'm on day 12 after a day 2 transfer so I also have my blood test on Thursday and it cannot come quick enough (I'm too scared to do a HPT).

I've had loads of symptons like headaches, cramping, nausea, sore boobs and blue veins, weeing a lot, dizzy, tired and obviously very emotional but I can't tell whether they are side effects from the progesterone or possible early pregnancy symptoms.

Also feel like I'm going a little bit insane as yesterday I felt so low as I was sure the cramps felt just like AF coming and then this morning they stopped and now I'm worrying that I can't feel anything! Can I just add that I realise this is irrational and I'm usually a rational person but this 2WW can do weird things to your mind  

Good luck Becky sending you lots of      and roll on Thursday and let's hope and pray for our BFPs!!!


----------



## stelpo

Hi guys, sorry haven't posted for ages, but have been dipping in checking on you all  

I'm 10p2dt at the moment, going stir crazy - Smallpeanut, I could have written your entire post, so good to know I'm not alone!! My test day is Fri, though I am having the bloods done Thurs pm and posting to the clinic (4 hours away) and they will process on Friday - seems quite a quick OTD to me, will be 12dp2dt when the bloods are done and they are fine with that. Totally too scared to POAS.....I want to stay in my little bubble as long as possible - can't help analysing every little thing though   Trying to be positive in that I totally felt like AF was coming on Sun, now don't really feel anything. I also only lasted until 8dp3dt last cycle so I guess I've already made it one extra day.....

yours, going mad, 

S x


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hi S, that a great way of describing it, in a little bubble, that's exactly how I feel and until I hear otherwise from a medical expert who has looked at my blood test results...then there's a chance that I'm pregnant!  

It's completely overwhelming and never having done this before I hadn't really experienced the 2WW but I sure know all about about it now and it's been the most difficult part of the process for me so far, talk about over analysing and obsessively checking google.

Sending you good vibes and loads of      for Friday, fingers firmly crossed for you S, hopes and prayers for BFPs all round by the end of the week!  

Yours, 'already gone mad'  
xxx


----------



## Tommi

All you 2WW ladies... I have everything crossed for you! 



Txx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Ah thanks Tommi and huge congratulations to you on your BFP, wonderful news )


----------



## SmallPeanut

Sorry that was supposed to be a smile at the end but I'm trying to post from my phone and it's proving difficult


----------



## Tommi

I think shocked is more like it!  

Txx


----------



## dyellowcar

Tommi - So pleased your HCG is rising nicely. It is very exciting! Thanks for asking after me. I tested Sunday and again BFN, however still no AF and I'm now a week overdue. I did email Penny and she suggested it was 'normal'. I'm not sure what to do next but tempted to get a blood test just to be definitely sure. I've never ever been late, always a 27 day cycle, now I'm on CD36, crazy! If this is just my body playing up it feels particularly cruel as this was our first cycle trying naturally after the Hysto. My poor DH was so excited upto Sunday and now we feel quite deflated.

Becky - good luck testing. I've got my FX for you.

Good luck also to small peanut and stelpo.

CD - how did the christening go?


----------



## Tommi

Di - I would definitely ask your GP for a blood test just to make sure. The nurse at my clinic said that the pee sticks can give false results (especially if you drink a lot) and as your cycle is usually so regular you've got a legitimate reason to ask your GP. AF sure is demanding! 

Txx


----------



## justineb

Di, I just remembered that my AF was @ 9 days late after the hysto and I also thought I might be pg but the pee sticks were -ve. It happened to Jo11 as well.

Smallpeanut & Stelpo - welcome and good luck on 2ww!

Tommi - you look like you are sleeping as well as me!!

I had a bit more of a heavy bleed last night with red bright red blood as well as brown, it soaked a panty liner quickly  then eased up, am asking GP for a referral to EPU this morn, it's such a worry, I just hope the little bean is Ok

Justine


----------



## alexine

Hang in there Justine...I had a bleed too and it ended up being alright. Very unnerving though...hope you get in to EPU quickly so you can have some peace of mind.      
xxA


----------



## Tommi

Justine - I hope the EPU gives you reassurance. It's such a worry but I read somewhere that 70% of pregnant women have bleeding. Lots of positive thoughts for you   
Sleep... I'm up every night at 4am to make a drink. Last night 3 loo trips as well. Got to give a paper at a conference today... it'll be a miracle if I'm awake for it!
Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
2 of my friends bleed for nearly 13 weeks.. And both babies were fine.. One is 9years old the other one 3 years old.. Sometimes just happens..
Thinking of you.. Lets us know how it goes in EPU..
Love.Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Justine, jeez, that is unsettling. Hope Kuki is right as she usually is  . Please let us know.    

Dyellowcar, that is very disappointing. In my hysto experience, I also had a long cycle and then a ridiculously short one (14 days), another medium one which I should have left alone but tried IUI. Lining was too thin and follies were miniscule--my body was still recovering. After that, everything normal again  . My hysto was Jan 3, I think my first normal cycle was in March.


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB and Di,
Yes my doc told me it will take couple of bleeds for lining to go back to normal.. 
3rd month I have tried my FET. But did not work.. 
Just hang in there.. It will happen.. Just keep at it.. 
Love to you both. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  have any of you ever get any hard mucus coming out from your throat as I get it every morning for the past 5 day and I don't remember ever had it in my past of IVF  so I am not sure if that is part of the treatment or not or my throat is just dirty lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Oh no! Went to the loo earlier and after weeing I saw a tiny little dark red/brownish spec/blob (sorry TMI) and then exactly the same thing again about an hour after that, no blood as yet just a tiny bit pinkish earlier when I wiped (sorry TMI again!) but that's gone away again now.

My boobs are no longer sore and I feel for all the world like I have period pain and it's going to start any minute now!

I'm really down as my blood test is tomorrow morning and I had convinced myself that I had all the right symptoms and still had some hope up until the clinic tell me otherwise, but now I definitely feel like AF will arrive overnight and then it will all be over and no need for the blood test  

Sorry to sound so negative, I don't want to bring anyone down but my heart sank when I saw that earlier and now with AF pain in full attack mode, I really think that it's game over for us unfortunately


----------



## justineb

Small Peanut, I had similar with pinkish liquid when I wiped,  the day before I tested ............and got a BFP. It coudl be implantation, perhaps do a pee stick before getting your bloods done tomorrow morning and see what it says   

Becky - sorry no idea about your throat, unless you have a throat infection. Hope it gets better. Goodluck for your test tomorrow   

Tommi - hope you delivered your paper ok today? What was it on?

Thanks for the reassurance Kizzy and Kuki.

I have been checked over in hospital, hcg, was ok @ 4156, my cervix is closed (so that's good news) but I have to wait a bit for a scan - hopefully this coming Friday or early next week.  Am relieved for now, but am scared as the whole thing just rings all the alarm bells. I guess I just have to take one day at a time and right now I am thankful the bleeding has slowed and things were as good as can be when I was checked over.

Justine xx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Thanks for that Justine, I'll hang in there and hope nothing else happens overnight.

Good news on your HCG levels, hope everything is all OK and the bleeding stops and you can relax a bit, it must be hugely nerve racking, sending you loads od      for a happy, healthy pregnancy


----------



## dyellowcar

Tommi - Thanks for advice regarding pee sticks. I thought they were accurate but then again nothing is 100%. I will go to see my GP, I think it's the only way to be sure. I drank gallons when I was PG, think it is just a side effect. Problem is there is already enough extra pressure on your bladder. Hope you get a decent night's sleep.

Justine - I do remember both you and Jo having extended cycles straight after Hysto, however this is my secong cycle. AF turned up prompt after the first month at 27 days, that's why I was hopeful this month. My BF bleed most of the way through her pg with DE twins and delivered themsafe and sound. It worrying, I remember she was terrified most of the way through. Just keep resting. Hope your app at EPU went ok.

HMB - interesting how messed up your cycles were after Hysto. I knew they could be for the first month, but with Penny being so optimist about our chances, and this being the first cycle and only cycle with steroids etc. I was hopeful when AF didn't appear. Now just confused!

Becky - when are you testing? Not sure about the throat thing but sometimes when our bodies produce more mucus it happens everywhere. Could be a reaction to the progesterone?

Smallpeanut - hang in there, some ladies bleed a little and still get a BFP. My clinic were adamant this has happened many times. It's not over til the fat lady sings.

Hi to everyone else.

Di xxx


----------



## dyellowcar

Justine - just saw your post as ours crossed. HCG level is excellent, pleased your cervix is closed, all a good sign. Keep resting.


----------



## stelpo

Oooh, bloods tomorrow - can't believe I've got this far   Still feel like AF is right around the corner though   Part of me is encouraged that I've got a few days further than last cycle, when AF had come and gone before OTD, but deep down I know the drugs were slightly different and they can play evil tricks on us, so I'm trying not to read too much into anything! Still too chicken to POAS, I even looked at them in the chemist today! Friday can't come quick enough...

Smallpeanut, hang in there test buddy! 

Justine, glad everything all OK, at least so far  

Hi to everyone else I've missed!

S x


----------



## Tommi

So glad to read your news Justine    I hope the scan is sooner rather than later. Can you rest now?  

Good luck Stelpo and smallpeanut    

Conference was exhausting! Came home and went straight to bed   Becky - I found it really hard to speak at the conference today. Normally I don't have a problem projecting my voice but there was hardly anything there today. Not sure why but it definitely felt different from normal. 

Have a lovely evening ladies!

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes tommi  me too as when my DP and I went walking last night with the dog I notice I ran outn of breath talkin to my DP  And I remember if I am right during my 1st PG I felt the same ran out of breath when talking only for like 2 min  so I am not sure what going on as I had to cough so hard to spit out hard mucus (yuk).
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Justine   

Stelpo, small peanut and Becky - good luck with testing!!!!!

Dyellowcar-- I think it's different for everyone post hysto, but Kuki's Doctor had it on the money for me. She had told me that back in December before I went for the operation. I suppose some of the younger ladies bounce back quicker, but I'm not sure age is really the distinction. Doesn't matter. Once your hormones and everything are back to normal, it will be fantastic with all the hysto work done  . Because in my experience, pushing to go to soon ended with a cycle of strangely thin lining and tiny follies, so I would wait til I had a couple normal cycles in a row and not try to do tx right after a really short or really long cycle. Just my experience! xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies
Feel really stupid as I can't find my ditigal stick aghhhhhh so use clearblue monitor stick lol and got dark faint line  so I am confuse now  as my clinic did say to have blood test between day 14-16  so I will go to my GP and ask for blood test  OMG I can't belive that happen  as I will go out and get another ditigal and do it again tomorrow morning too.
Becky7 xx


----------



## stelpo

Bleeding today, gutted :-(


----------



## HMB

Oh dear, sorry Stelpo


----------



## SmallPeanut

Oh no, I'm so sorry Stelpo...I was just coming on here to wish you luck for later.

So so sorry


----------



## Tommi

So sorry to hear that Stelpo    Be gentle to yourself, it's such a hard thing to go through


----------



## Kuki2010

Stelpo


----------



## SmallPeanut

Just back from the clinic, we got a BFN and to add insult to injury AF arrived with a vengeance whilst at the clinic  

A quiet weekend at home ahead, licking our wounds, crying and re-grouping.


----------



## justineb

Small Peanut    really sorry to read your news

Stelpo -    sorry to read yours too and that you have the anguish of AF turning up

Hope you both take the time you need to heal and decide your next steps

Becky - have you got any news for us yet? My tip is to use a clean jam jar or something to wee into and dip your sticks in, it's much easier than missing all the time and having all that extra stress!!  



Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi justineb  I will test again in the morning  as I have just brought another clearblue digital  as I wasn't sure if I can do it anytime during the day  so tomorrow let see what it bring  Oh what a nightmare I had this morning and feel even more stupid to use the montior stick lol but I still can't belive where my bloody PG stick is. 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Small Peanut


----------



## HMB

Small peanut, I am so very sorry


----------



## dyellowcar

Stelpo and Small Peanut - just read your posts, do sorry for you both. It is a difficult journey. Big hugs to both of you. Look after yourselves and take some time. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Stelpo and small peanut sorry for your sad news  

Good luck Becky   you have good news for the morning  

Hi ladies Xx


----------



## BECKY7

1-2 week pregnant on my clearblue  am shock very shock but sad that it not my DP but it is .
Small peanut and stelpo  I am so so sorry  I didn't want to write this about me without you 2 getting all upset  but if I can do this you 2 can .
Ohhhh I am so so shock  as had not much of signs  so don't read too much into it.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies  I couldn't sleep till that test and I will be going back to my GP to tell him and to sort out midwife for me and I am having thyroid blood test today  and do I carrying on taking pred and baby asprin  if so when do I stop  Or do I ask Dr Micheal in reprofit  and it is worth me having blood test as my DP doesn't want me to have it  cos he said I done so well all those 2 week and why worry what number blah blah  I had to admitted to Dr Micheal that I took crinone gel twice a day from day 7dp  so do I carrying on taking twice a day and when do i stop taking or will Dr michael tell me  and it there anything I need to know or ask my GP.
Sorry for all these question.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Becky!!!!!!! Bravo!!!!      . I would contact your Doctor at Reprofit immediately with all your questions. Great you are getting your thyroid tested today.


----------



## Tommi

Smallpeanut so sorry to read your news  
Txx


----------



## HMB

I was surprised to get a letter and prescription in the mail from my doctor yesterday who is on vacation. I did/do indeed have more than a regular UTI and he gave me a prescription for a strong AB twice a day Augmentin to do for 10 days. Started yesterday, but took it too early and woke up soooo early when it wore off  . NOT taking it so early today, that's for sure!!! So much for a drug free summer


----------



## Tommi

Becky, that's fabulous news! Congratulations!   

I'm on crinone twice a day until at least 7 weeks. Like HMB said, I'd ask your clinic about any questions you have. 

Take good care of your pregnant self!

Txx


----------



## justineb

Becky Whoooohooooooo                 Congratulations, that's super news!! I am taking progesterone support until 12 weeks, my TSH had started to creep upwards  to 2.9 when I got my BFP (it was 2.3 when I cycled) so I increased my thyroid med to 75mcg

HMB - hope the tablets work and clear the nasty infection 

Stelpo  & Small Peanut   

Justine


----------



## BECKY7

Hey justineb  thank god I went for thyroid blood test as I seem to be out of breath when talking to my DP so I guess having my BFP creep up abit  and thank you  still can't quite belive it  but I am gonna take 1 step a day and tell only mums and no one aperture from you all lovely ladiesx.

Tommi  thank you and I have email my clinic so will see what he say as he think I only take 1 crinone a day so I had to tell the truth that I start taking 2 aday from day 7 and hope I will go all the way to 12 week.

HMB  thank you and yes like I say to justineb I can feel my breathless so glad I went this early morning for thyroids test and going to my GP again to show him the test that confirm my pregnant lol then I will ask for early scan if I can.

Thank you and bless you all.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Becky that is fantastic ,     so happy for you,a happy and healthy pg.


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you Sarah essex  we are still in shocked lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## blonde_one

Becky - congrats!   

Justine and Tommi also not sure if I've said it but congrats too   

Ladies with thyroid issues (underactive or hashimotos) re TSH - make sure you are regularly monitored whilst pregnant - usually once a month or 6wks - at the beginning the babies take yours too so you need it monitored to make sure you all have enough - either by GP or be referred to endo. Some endos say during pregnancy TSH numbers are important - some like mine said the free T4 was more important as tells how you should be feeling. 

Kuki my friend I hope all is going ok with Toddy and the rest of the family  x

sorry to all who've had bfns recently   

Hiya everyone, DH is still pushing for us to go to do IVF again in a few months...... I'm still nervous but yes am up for it so looks like it could be on   I will be 41yrs and 9months young. Am trying to loose some weight again at the moment and looking into places I can stay with the twins (we will go abroad to Reprofit again - so impressed with them and after all they helped us get our beautiful babies already).

Have a great day all


----------



## SmallPeanut

Becky huge huge congratulations on your BFP      

You go girl!!!!


----------



## SmallPeanut

And many thanks for everyone's kind words, it's very much appreciated and I know that you all know how it feels.

Thanks again

xxxx


----------



## neema

Small peanut and stelpo - So sorry and you are right......we all know how it feels but dust yourself and try again when you feel better....you will get there    

Justine and Tommi - Glad to know that the little ones are snuggling in nicely  

Di - Hope that AF turns up soon so that you can try again this month    

CD - Hope Elijah's Christening went swimmingly

Becky - Congratulations on your BPP on your first DIUI too woohooo!!. 

Hi to Sarah, Poppy, Gladys, LittleB, HMB, Kuki and everyone else and have a lovely weekend.xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Becky - What wonderful news!        

So pleased for you! I bet you are so excited.

Neema - Hi, how are you? I think AF is finally on it's way, a little bit of spotting earlier. Be good to get back on track and try again this month.

Love to all
Di xxx


----------



## justineb

Di, sorry the witch is possibly showing her face, but at least it means you know where you are cycle wise!

Thanks to everyone for all your good wishes, I had a scan today @ EPU and we saw a very very tiny beginnings of a baby (1.6mm) with a heart beat – we are really pleased it’s still there after the bleed and looking viable and we saw a flicker of a heart beat.    There is another yolk sac too, but there was no foetal pole or heart beat visible yet with that one, so they are not sure that one is viable. I will have a scan in another 2 weeks – hopefully I won’t need to go back any sooner, but I have been told to go back if I have any further bleeds. I'd be very happy with one healthy one, but twins would be a miracle, as it would give us a family in one go (after so long waiting!). I am 5 weeks 6 days I think according to the transfer date, so I know it's early days for a HB and the other one still has a chance to come good. Time will tell I guess   

  
Wishing all your dreams come true

Love to you all

Justine xxx


----------



## HMB

Justine! I am so relieved!!!   And overjoyed for you


----------



## hopehopehope

Brilliant news justine, I'm thrilled for you xxxx

Peanut, feeling for you, I'm in same situation , it's hard, but TTY to think about
All the positive things in your life xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## urbangirl

Becky7, had to come on the thread and add my congratulations!  First time lucky with an IUI is just fantastic!  Go girl!


----------



## dillydolly

Hi

I can't decide what clinic to use for my next OE cycle so I lurk around on all different boards to get a feel for clinics but am not getting very far!!

I have done the blood test with Serum and it came back negative...I had kind of hope for a positive as that would have been an answer to our non success but hey oh


Anyway I phoned a clinic in Cyprus called genesis and they want me to go on the pill next cycle and go over late sept/ oct time. Is it normal to go on pill prior to treatment....I have never been on pill as it scares me a bit nice it messes up my cycle!!

I am also looking at reprogenesis cos like genesis they have given me a higher % success rate. I am not ruling out serum but need some help / advice!

Thanks


----------



## BECKY7

Hi dilly dolly  welcome on board  in the past of my ICSI I did go on the pill for 3 week I think it was to shut down my body before I start m stimm  and hey did give me 35 %  And during my last treatment of IUI in reprofit they did give me 5% but I got my BFP  So I wouldn't look at the static number  and just o with the feel of the clinic as I felt so relax at reprofit which was amazing  that given me my BFP and in uk I was bag of nerves which given me BFN.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello dear friends,
I am sorry I missed all these amazing news.. 

Justine,
I am delighted with your news and having HB darling baby.. Wonderful. Just fantastic!!!!

Becky,
So happy for you.... Get all the tests done and keep the meds going.. 

I had a bleeding on thursday nite and ended up in the hospital. Just came out. Toddy is okay. Cervix is still closed. They do not know where the bleeding came from.. I am out any probs I am going back.. I have now spd.. very painful. but coping.. I have a very tight tummy at the mo.. I am hoping once I am in bed all will be better.. I hardly had any sleep last two night at the hospital with all the ladies in labour.. Poor girls.. 

Thinking of you all..

Love. Kukixxx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, I'm upset to hear that you were in the hospital   but quite relieved that you and Toddy are still ok, phew. Really such a nail biter right up to the big day!


----------



## tracked

Hi ladies, 
I am commencing my next OE cycle on Tuesday starting with synarel and then menopur. I am excited and nervous at the same time. I have done two IVF/ICSI with 15 eggs collected on my last cycle with two transferred and nothing to freeze even though 9 fertilized, result BFN. I have seen a few specialists and they said I should give it at least another go with OE as my AMH is good and I am responding well. I guess that it is just the fear of failure that is most worrying. This is our last go if this does not work we are going to look at DE. Is there anyone else who has good response and numbers with success?

Cheers


----------



## Tommi

Tracked - I have just had an OE cycle of IVF and got a BFP. I'll be 43 in November so thought you might be interested in the numbers... Not sure what protocol it was but the whole thing only took 12 days. I had 10 doses of gonal f and 6 of cetrotide. They collected 11 eggs, 7 of which were suitable for ICSI. All 7 fertilised normally so I had 2 blasts transferred on day 5 and 1 put in the freezer. The rest didn't reach their extremely high criteria for freezing. It is quite a numbers game! Of 11 eggs - 3 were the kind of quality they were looking for by day 6. My AMH is 19. I really think that waiting until day 5 for transfer helped as on day 3 I had 7 good looking embies but by day 5 a few had fallen by the wayside.

I completely understand the fear of failure. I had acupuncture regularly and tried to be as positive as possible. Every day I told myself I can only deal with what I know to be true and that really helped put the fear and negative thoughts in their place. All the time I didn't know it hadn't worked, I assumed it had (although that was very hard to do all the time!). 

Good luck!  

Kuki - so glad that all is well!  

Becky - how are you feeling?  

Justine - so glad to hear your news!  

Small Peanut and Stelpo - hope you're doing OK  

Hi to everyone else. Have a lovely Sunday!

Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Thursday nite was very very scary. I am terrified something will go wrong and I lose her.. thank you darling..
How are you doing?

Tracked,
I did my OE in Reprofit. This time I had less gonal F 300 aday.. I had 17 eggs. 13 fertilized. 11 was good. Day 3 we had amazing 7 embies. They strugle to choose which one to choose for transfer. 3 embies treanfered in day 3. This I have demanded cos day 5 just does not work with me. And the rest of 4 got day 6 as expanding and hatching 2 each and frozen. See my forum profile.. Was my 8th.. It was my last OE.. I was going to try DE next.. Just go for it.. They will tell you if the embies or eggs are not good.. Tell them to be frank with you.. Ask their honest opions.. Lots of luck!!!

Tommi,
Thank you.. How are you? When is your scan?

Becky,
You are all so quiet.. Hope it is okay.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies

Kuki- I am so glad you are Toddy are Ok. That must be so scary.  Put your feet up and take it real easy for next few weeks.......

Tommi -  I am Ok thanks, but still spotting (though I had a day free of it yesterday which was great), I feel really sick sometimes, and tired and am funny with food (one minute I really want to eat so and so and thirty minutes later the thought of it makes me feel ill and I'm off a lot of food I used to like, couldn't eat my poached eggs this morning!).  And I wake at least twice in the night for the loo. Anyway, how are you doing? 

Tracked, I have just bee treated at Serum in Athens and would definitely recommend it. I did get pregnant last year naturally after immune treatment at ARGC, but my cycle & IUI there didn't work and it was very expensive.

Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  oh that scaring eh  and so so please to hear toddy still doing well now rest up and stay in bed  as it only a month to go  I would be happy to come over if you like  just let me know  And I am fine as we had MIL over the weekend  so I am knackered lol.

Tommi  I am fine thank you  just very tired  Hope our well too.

Tracked  I am pregnant with my OE at reprofits but with donor sperm  as we guess it was my DP that got problem with sperm and I only take clomid  and they given me 5 % of working  So be postive as I didnt think it would happen to me.

Justineb  how are you.

Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Someone asked what were the favorite clinics for this thread. Off the top of my head and not in a particular order of preference:
Serum, Athens, Greece
Reprofit, Czech Republic
Dogus, Cyprus

There very well may be some missing, but at least this is a start. Sorry, I forgot who asked


----------



## kizzymouse

Congrats Becky   


Glad all is well Kuki   


Justine - yep those are deffo pregnancy symptoms! I couldn't stomach coffee at all - I got MS quite badly around week 7 - week 25    


Tommi - how are you feeling?   


Big hello and hug to everyone else


----------



## Tommi

Justine - I hope you've had another day free from spotting. 

Kuki, Justine, Kizzymouse, Becky - I'm doing surprisingly well, to the point where I'm wondering if anything is going on at all! Sometimes I ache all round pelvis, front and back, but not often. Breasts are sore but not all the time. Can't get through the night without a loo trip and a drink but at least I'm not eating in the night anymore! I don't have an appetite most of the time but don't feel any nausea. Sometimes I feel absolutely great, not at all like what I read about the first trimester. I am tired much of the time but have been working at home at a leisurely pace. I can't wait for the scan on 9th August so I know what's going on! As for coffee and tea... I gave up all caffeinated drinks about two years ago so only ever had the occasional decaff but really, really don't fancy that now! It's just warm water for me now. Can't stomach cold water. I just hope that all's well. I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow.

I hope everyone else is doing well!  

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey tommi  I am the same with you  I get dull or aches around the side of my stomach and I get mild back ache but it only happen in the evening and bedtime. I haven't be able to go to toilet for few day (yuk) but last night OMG I can not stop farting  I don't have any trouble with food but I have stop drinking de caffe coffee yesterday as like you I start drinking warm water but I drink pint of water milk at lunch time and I have tick tock tea before bed  I get tired and still got sore bb on the side of my bb but that it  No bloating or sickness or anything else  and I will be 5 wee on Thursday and I am trying to sort out scan for 8 week  getting exciting but taking 1 day a time though.
Becky7 xx


----------



## tracked

Thanks everyone for your thoughts I really appreciate it. Well I have started on synarel today so here we go again. I don,t know if any of you have used it but gee it tastes bad it goes down the back of your throat yuck. I start menopur on the 11th of August for EC on 24th August just have to take each day as it comes. I hate needles so that is my least favorite part however I am trying to remember what it is all for . 

Congrats tommy and becky7 enjoy it

Cheers


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  wonder if any of you can help me as I have booked massage on Friday and now I am getting worried thinking it is safe to have a massage that early as I have told the massager that I am 5 week pregnant and she said as long I am fit and heathly and certain places she can't do then I am ok  It that right as I did have her to massage me the night before I left for my 1st IUI  so I guess that must have help me too  but during pregnant  what do you think.
Hope you all are well.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
My massager would not do any in early pregnancy. 12 weeks over if all is okay she will do some..
Mxxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Becky - absolutely no essential oils , use organic sesame oil .

So pleased with all the bfps on this thread, is there anyone except for me still not pregnant??


----------



## hopehopehope

On second thoughts, massage releases toxins from muscles to all it to flow out of body. So I would say no to massage.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  thank you for your advices  I will cancel my massage till I got my 12 week scan.
Becky 7 xx


----------



## stelpo

Hopehopehope - nope, sadly i'm with you! BFN confirmed on Friday - not a surprise, though I made it to Thurs. Taking some time out to lick my wounds, not sure if we will cycle again, we always said this was the last one, but SO hard to close that door forever....

Thank you for all your support through this cycle, and congrats to all the BFPers

Love to all, S x


----------



## neema

Kuki - Sorry about the scare and glad that you and Toddy are well.....just a few days to go before you hold her in your arms  

Justine and Tommi - Glad that the hcg levels are raising nice, so happy for you 

Di - I am fine thanks and have my fx crossed for you as i have a good feeling about you....stay positive hun it will happen for you too   

Becky - No massage until 12 week scan sounds good

Hopex3 - Hun, my heart goes out to you, your turn will come too, you have done so well with the weight loss, just keep the same positivity about ttc and you will get your BFP too. Sending you a virtual hug  .

Stelpo - Sorry and take some time out and i know the feeling of saying the last tx is the last one....never say never is my motto as you never know what tomorrow brings, it could be your BFP   

AFM - Summer is here so lots of visitors around, AF started today too.....i'm not sure i can make the dates for August's AI but i will keep trying from September as the BFPs on this thread are a great inspiration. xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  do you ever feel breathless when you only talk for a mintues    It that part of being pregnant or should I go to my GP about it.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Becky - see your GP, as far as I know it's not in the normal list of pregnancy symptoms. Have you had a hcg test yet? Goodluck.......

Hopex3, Neema and Di, Stelpo & Small Peanut - hopefully you are next!

Tommi- how are you doing? I am still much the same, counting down the days to my scan on Monday.

Kuki - hope you and Toddy are doing Ok!

Hello to everyone else.

Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Ok justineb  I will try book to see GP this afternoon if I can as I do have underactive thyroid  so wonder if that had something to do with it too as had thyroid blood test but not HCG as my DP didn't want me to panic if I have a low number as far he concern I am pregnant and that it and for me to try to relax and enjoy  but now we had a note saying our cat may have got ran over  as he hadn't been back since yesterday  aghhhhhh  calm  so will go and find out the result of my thyroid.
How are you  and how you feeling.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Little B

all I can say is WOW

I went on holiday for two weeks and there were three BFPs! I promise to go again soon!

Huge congratulations to Becky, Justine and Tommi. You are giving us all hope, but more importantly, this must just be a dream come true for you.

Little Bee


----------



## BECKY7

Hey  my thyroid result is 4.2 so I have told my doctor that I like to be in the range of 1  and he has up my levethryoid from 75 to 125  for a month and get another blood test and see how it is  also my breathless is something to do with my flem as been coughing up flem every morning  that is making me breathless when I talk so he give me anti bot for a week and see how that goes.
Hey kizzymouse and little B  thank you
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
5 sleeps and you see your darlings.. Hang in there.. Sooo exciting..

Becky,
Glad that you will be on ABs to sort of flem and breathless..And glad that thyroxine went up to 125..

Tommi,
9th of Aug.. Just keep busy it will fly by.. I found 2WW is hell. But a bit worse to wait for another 2 WW for scan.. 

Thank you ladies.. All lovely messages.. I am taking a day at the time.. In a lot of pain.. Can not sleep at all.27 days to go..

Hope*3, it will be your turn.. I am sure.. It will be.. 


Love and luck to you all..

Kukixx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hopex3 I'm with you, got my BFN last Thursday, we're back at the clinic next Tuesday for the follow up consultation, I thought I would want to try again straight away but now I don't really feel strong enough to dive straight back in, so I might give it a couple of months before thinking about having another go (don't think my nerves could take it again so soon).

Ahh thanks Justine, I hope Stelpo, Hopex3 and me are all next too   and I'm really pleased to hear you're doing well  

Best wishes to all the other BFPers out there, so very exciting!


----------



## Daisychain1985

Stelpo and small peanut sorry for your bfn  

Kuki hang in there hon ,not much longer  

Becky ,Tommi and Justine,enjoy this precious time an d try to stay calm 

Hi neema,hope,Di,kizzy ,cd ,lindz ,poppy Xxxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies! I'm still doing fine, no nausea but a lot of tiredness. Thank goodness I can work from home most of the time!

I hope everyone is well... please excuse the quick visit  

I haven't heard from Sofagirl for a while - is she OK?

There's a tiny bit of sunshine here at the moment - hope the sun shines where you are.

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  how are you all  too quiet here but gorgeous weather here.
I am 4 week 5 day  god time for me seem to go even slower then my 2ww    And the hospital have phone me to tell me my 12 week scan is on the 21st sept  so am so happy about that and I will get either 7/8 week scan too cos am not feeling anything  apart from like ovualate pain every now and then  but nothing and apart from blue vein on my bb and my bb is getting sore when I go to bed  but that it  aghhhhh I want real symptoms lol.
Hope you all have great weekend
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Real symptoms will kick in 6+..Hang in there.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Salerina

Just popped in to say hello to kuki. You may not remember me kuki but you gave me some wonderful support and words of wisdom when we were trying to make the decision of whether to go with donor eggs. Well as you can see, we went with a donor and am now pregnant with twins! Feeling sick as a dog but otherwise could not be happier.
I have been following your journey and see that you have not had it easy but my goodness, you are nearly there!!! I hope that you are feeling well and that you are surrounded by all the love and care that you deserve.


Sal xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Salerina,
Oh my god, lovely to hear from you.. And what a wonderful news!!! Fantastic.. Weldone you!!!
I am crying.. So happy for you.. Lovely.. Try to enjoy your journey now.. 
And come and tell us how you all doing.. 
Superb news!!! Weldone you..
Love. Kukixxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Loving the positive vibes here.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  thank you  ooooo only 3 week to go for you  and got my 12 week scan on 21st sept .

Wow salerina  congrats on twin  that fab news  and good luck.

Justineb  good luck with your scan  exciting.

I am 5 week today from my last cycles  god ain't time way too slow for me lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Happy 5th week darling. When is your first scan?
Yes 22 days to go.. Oh goodness cannot wait anymore...

Justine,
Good luck with the scan.. It is always such a relief till the next scan.. 

CD,
How are you? I bet you are loving it.. Enjoy..

Hello to everybody else...

Kukixxxx


----------



## BECKY7

OMG 22 day  how amazing  oh I can't wait neither lol.
I am waiting for a clinic 10 min away for the price of scan as I got quote about 30 min drive for £90 which I thought it was pretty good price  so if I don't hear from the other clinic I will book with another clinic and I hope to have a scan in between 7/8 week before my 12week scan in sept.

Becky7 xx


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies, wonderful news with all the BFP's so far. For those ladies not so lucky , I know from personal experience it is such a hard journey but try to stay positive. I had my 12 week scan and thankfully all was ok. am now week 15, can't believe it. will leave UK at the end of the month the have my 20 week(hopefully!) anomaly scan in the UAE, scared but happy. nausea better but still there, hope it goes soon. stomach expanding though.......


----------



## justineb

Hi Girls - I hope you are all ok and enjoying Olympic fever........

Hoping X - Great to hear from you and to get your update and to hear you are progressing so well. 

Tommi & Becky- hope you are both doing OK!

I am back from our scan, we saw two heart beats today! I am so relieved. One little bean was 8.8mm and the other 8.5mm which is about right for the time (7 weeks). They said I have had mild OHSS as ovaries are still very enlarged (this was news to me! but my explain why I feel so sore still) and  I have an echopoor area consistent with a heamtoma/blood clot between the two little ones. I am to stay off work for now until I stop bleeding/spotting.......... Next scan is 10th September.

Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

OMG twin  how wonderful  that is so beauitful and yes off work as it not worth few quid for your sweetie  And beauitful size of your sweetie too  and not long to your next scan and really hope you will rest.
Wonderful news
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
What a wonderful news!!! Fantastic!!! Twins.. Just amazing..
Please just chill. Don't do anything.. Relax.. Atleast till 10-12 weeks.. Forget work.. 
I am exstatic for you.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## blonde_one

justineb - fab news congratulations!  I also had a haematoma with the twins and bled until 12wks but it wasn't between them - it is very common with multiple pregnancies so try not to worry too much  x


----------



## dyellowcar

Justine- that is super news! Bet you are thrilled! Best to keep resting as doctors have advised. 

Becky - dud you book your scan? Bet you can't wait.

Hopingx- pleased all is going well.

Love to all. Xxx


----------



## Tommi

Justine that is great news! How lovely! I have my 7 week scan on Thursday. I'm so excited but so nervous too. And I picked up my schedule today for the next academic year and it's not too daunting thank goodness! 
Have a good rest Justine!

Becky how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else... Kuki, can't believe how close you are getting now! Wonderful!

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey tommi  I am good thank you  just tired  and OMG load of bad wind since Saturday  wow felt terrible for my DP and than god he gone to Africa tonight till fri  as am embasserred by that and bloody stink lol  am reading book called the rough guide to pregnancy and birth by kaz Cooke. Funny book.  How are you and how exciting to have your 7 week scan on Thursday .
Dyellowcar  thank you  I will booked scan when I get nearer to 7/8 cos I don't really know when my DP got to go back to Africa  so won't booked it yet till he booked his flight etc.
Hopingx  that fab news to hear your sweetie are doing well.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Congrats on twins Justine - how exciting   
Good luck to everyone with scans coming up - it's amazing seeing that little life on the screen    
Good luck to everyone doing tx still - stay strong     




How's Lindz and Sarah doing with their bundles of joy? xxxxxxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Wow twins Justine! Amazing news, just take it easy and put your feet up and relax     

Good luck to you and all you other ladies, Kuki, Becky, Tommi and anyone else who has a baby or babies on board!

I love that this is all going on in 'Over 40's' forum, there is hope for us all yet!


----------



## Kuki2010

SP,
We will always have our hope.. Never lose hope.. 
We are still young chicks..  
Love. Kukixx


----------



## dillydolly

What types and quantities of meds have any of you had for OE with a low AMH 4 or below?

Also did you do short or long protocol

Thanks


----------



## kizzymouse

Latest pic of my angel Mollie xxxx ( also changed profile pic too  )

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Mollie%20Moo%20Pt2/DSCN2650.jpg


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
She is jsut gorgeous... 
Big kiss from us.. Mxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kizzymouse  she is beauitful.

Dilly dolly  I have had blood test for AHM 3 week ago and still waiting to hear the result from it and I only use clomid during my 1st IUI that got me my BFP  otherwise sorry I couldn't help you .

Becky7 xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks ladies - this is one I took today - she got a swing from our neighbour - she loved it  
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Mollie%20Moo%20Pt2/528659_10151163332783665_1388047284_n.jpg


----------



## alexine

Justine wow twins...how fantastic...really pleased for you!  
Tommi congrats to you too!  
Becky congrats to you too...it's so great there has been positive action on this thread!  
Kizzy Mollie is a wee beauty! 
Kuki...thinking of you...not long to go now. I hope you are both doing okay!   

I start shooting up this Friday for the last time. I hope I still have a few good eggs in me....finger crossed!

Sending everyone lots of    
xxA


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  how are you all  god it so hot here eh.
1 question I like to know that my bb is growing but the soreness have calm down as it not much sore now  it that normal or am I to worry now.
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Ok I have to ask cos I keep seeing it... What's bb?


----------



## BECKY7

Lol  bb is boob so sore bb is sore boobs lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky7
I can't remember having sore boobs initially but I did get a cleavage which was a miracle for me! 

Oh and wait til the morning sickness kicks in, you won't be worrying about sore boobs you will be worried about where to vomit when your out and about!! 

It's all fun!!


----------



## BECKY7

Ha ha dilly dolly  that is true as I dont think I mind about the sickness as I know it mean the baby will be heathly  o I was told lol  but for me to have sore bb all he way though has gave way for me as normal it stop 1 week during 2 week waiting  so for me to know am still pregnant is my sore bb  let hope it will come back to keep me sane
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey dilly dolly  my sore bb is back  phew lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies

Becky - my sore bb seem to be bad one day and completely fine the next. I think there are so many changes going on that your body flings out symptoms and it seems random sometimes!

I had my 7 week scan yesterday but it was all a bit of an ordeal. I had a trainee so the whole thing took absolutely ages. Eventually they found the embryo and I could see it on the screen with its little heart beating away but they said it was going a little on the slow side. Apparently that might be because it was in "rest" mode as the more they prodded around it did respond to the stress of the scan and it was clear his heart rate went up but it seems he's a little laid back thing. So I have to go back next week to go through it all again! Didn't enjoy it one little bit - very stressy having the trainee doing the scan and not getting a completely clear outcome. I felt very protective of my baby!

I'm trying not to worry now. Not easy!

Hope all's well with everyone.

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh tommi  what a day you had  and how nice for you to see your sweetie and his little heart beat  but I am sure he will be fine and by the time next week come he will be very lively  Lovely weather so sit back and relax and all will be fine.
And thank you will bear that in mind.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks for your reassurance Becky   I think I just need to trust that all will be fine as there is no point in worrying for a week.
Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Signs will go and come back.. Hormon levels goes up and down all the time.. All the way through..

Tommi,
Try not to worry. I know so very difficult. I worry all the way thourgh none stop.. never ending..

Love to you all. Hope you all are enjoying the sunshine.. 

Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Tommi    pleased your saw your LO at the scan, at my scan they said they don't measure HBs on early scans..... hopefully all will be Ok when you go back   .

Becky, my BB are sorer some days than others too. Some days I feel sick but others I don't. Seems to come and go.

Dilly Dolly I did short protocol each time I cycled as I am allergic to a down reg drug (but when I started my AMH was 15). I had 300 Menopur for my first first fresh cycle where I got 9 eggs, second  was at ARGC where they vary doses daily (I had a mix of Merional and Fostimon - here I got 12 eggs) and at Serum aged 44 I had Altermon 300 and Merional 150 and I got six eggs.

Kuki - not long to go now for you darling! Hope you are doing OK!

Kizzy - Mollie is just so gorgeous, love the pink stockings in that pic.

I didn't have a good day yesterday as I had a massive bleed for hours, it was literally pouring out at one stage (sorry if TMI). I have had a scan today at EPU, amazingly they are both still there and the sacs are fine, but the haematoma/bleeding area has increased to 8cm long. The bleeding has slowed up now, I have to stop aspirin, and have no clexane today and reduce Clexane to 20 a day from tomorrow. I have an emergency 24 hour number to call now for help at EPU which is great. Talk about stress!! They have booked me in for another scan on 22nd August.

Love to all

Justine xx


----------



## Tommi

Justine - so sorry to hear about the bleed - what a worry! I'm so relieved that your little ones are still there and doing well. And I thought the stressful part was the treatment! I have everything crossed that from now on things will be calm and peaceful for you.    

I can't tell you how reassured I am that your hospital doesn't measure heartbeats on early scans! I was just pleased to see it beating away and didn't think they'd have an expectation that it would be a certain number of beats per minute! 

Thanks for your words of wisdom Kuki  

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you ladies  I think I will have to stop reading too much about my body eh and to enjoy myself a bit more.
I got the result of my AMH which is 0.08  aghhhh so I am guessing it meant nothing if I got pregnant on my 1st goes of IUI eh.
Tommi and justine  will be thinking of you all and stay strong and postive and keeping fighting till the end like kuki.
Hope you all have great weekend
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Thanks girls

Becky, just shows that AMH isn't everything     Have you got a date for your scan yet? 

Justine x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi justineb  yes number for AHM meant nothing  but thank god I gt pregnant before I it the result of it otherwise I would have think differently eh. Really hope your bleeding had and will calm down and that you will feel alot better etc and hopemyou will take thing easy and bed rest.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Mish3434

Hello,

Whilst I get pleasure from seeing all the lovely over 40's ladies with their BFP's can I please remind you that this thread is in the non pregnancy area of FF. Please continue to support all the ladies undergoing their journeys to get their BFP's but can I ask that you keep your PG/Parenting chat to the following area: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267773.msg5136311;boardseen#new

Shelley x


----------



## neema

Justine - Woohoo twinnies  , you have been blessed with double for your all that you have been through. Hope that you are feeling better....have plenty of rest. All will be well.    

Tommi - Sounds like you went through an awful ordeal.....glad that you saw the baby's heart.

Hope that you are all enjoying the sunshine. xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
How areyou today? How is bleeding? Has it stopped?
Thinking of you..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Kuki, am ok ta, I'll pm you as Mish doesn't want us talking about pg here!

J xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Pm'ed you back. 

Hope you all ladies are doing okay? 

Neema,
Really liking the sunshine.. I hope it carries on till the end of the month.. How are you?

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Mish3434

justineb said:


> Kuki, am ok ta, I'll pm you as Mish doesn't want us talking about pg here!
> 
> J xxx


Ladies, I'm afraid I'm only going by site guidelines and the pregnancy talk on this thread has become to take over the purpose of the board. I think it's great that so many of you are pregnant and that's why I have guided to all to the Over 40's Pregnancy thread, there are a few ladies already posting on it. I'm sure you would all benefit from that type of support without worrying about putting off other ladies posting on this thread

I hope you all understand the reasons behind this request

Thanks
Shelley x


----------



## justineb

Mish - I wasn't trying to put anyone off from posting,  I was just answering Kuki and trying to explain why I didn't do it on the board............. I'm also aware that other pg ladies from this thread and those with babes have kept in touch on this thread over the last 18 months, so I hope I can do the same from time to time as I think many of us have been on here for a while and grown 'close in FF terms' I'll look at the other thread but I want to stay in touch with my buddies here if I can too and at least just pop in to say hi and to check on the others going through tx
Justine


----------



## Kuki2010

Mish,
Don't worry. We understand.. 
I have been on this thread probably nearly as 2.5 years.. We shall be a long years to come... 
Made some wonderful friends.. 
I am sure eventually all of us will have babies and you have to take us somewhere else maybe.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls...day 4 of shooting up for me. Fingers crossed I get somewhere this time. Can anyone tell me when you are supposed to stop taking coq10? The clinic said it was okay to take whilst stimming but just wanted to double check. I'm also taking 3 mg of melatonin....which they said was okay too.


Anyway so great there has been a run of BFPs on this thread! Good luck to everyone...Kuki not long for you now hope you are Toady are doing okay.    

xxA


----------



## justineb

Hi Alexine, I stopped my Co Q10 on day before egg collection (took my last tablet then and didn't have one the day of EC), I did the 600mg that Poppy recommended last time, the cycle before I just did 200mg. Good luck hun! I had lots of whey protein too to help the follies grow.

J xx


----------



## alexine

Thanks Justine I have been doing 600mg this cycle but for only 6 weeks but was on 300mg before that for a couple months so we will see what happens. Anything is better than what I had last time which was zilch!  I really hope I have something for the freezer so I can get my body and brain in shape before a FET...... 
xxA


----------



## BECKY7

It pretty quiet here ladies  got my 8 week scan on the 27th  day before kuki  so exciting .praying my sweetie are ok.
Mish I agreed with justineb  as if it wasn't for the girls on these site I wouldn't be here and pregnant  beside I did look at pregnancy and few ladies have mc which scared me to join them if they are not doing well.
I will try look in 40 pregnancy but still feel I agreed with justineb.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
I have stoped them when AF came. Cos of the fact I was starting so many other meds which might interfair with. So exciting.. Go for it hun.. Good luck.. We are always here come and tell us how you are doing.. 
2 weeks to go for me.. Can not wait.. 

Justine,
How are you feeling?

Becky,
Wonderful.. 27th.. Will remember you darling.. 

Love to you all.. 

Kukixx


----------



## urbangirl

Mish, I totally get what you're saying here but I just wanted to make the point that ladies on this and the other threads that are still 'trying' like to read info from ladies they're seen go through the struggle continue on this thread for a while to offer their very valuable advice.  In the case of, for example, Becky, Kuki & Justine (sorry, hope you don't mind me picking you out, ladies) many of us take huge interest in their profiles and their long experience.  If they were all to disappear off the thread as soon as they got preggers where will all the newbies go for their more complicated questions?  It's all very well getting your queries answered by experienced txers who are still trying but of course everyone is particularly interested in the advice of the ones who have 'made it'.  I've directed quite a few people to this and the other over 40 thread specifically so they can look at info posted by the pregnant ladies because they are the few who have actually managed to attain what we are all reaching for.  It worries me that if some of our most experienced tx'ers leave so soon newcomers to the threads will miss out...  I don't think they would think to go to the pregnancy threads to look for that information.  If ladies do leave the thread I hope they will continue reading it and answering questions they see that they may be able to help with.

Alexine- good luck with this one!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Urbangirl,
Don't worry we will come and read. I sure will do.. This thread helped me so much over the years.. I can not think of not coming and chekcing how we are all doing.. 
I hope most of us feel the same.. 
Love. Mxxx


----------



## Mish3434

Urbangirl,  No one has asked the ladies to leave this thread, all that's been asked is to cut all the pregnancy talk and move it to the relevant area!   In the past when there has just been the one or two pregnant ladies, other ladies would ask them how they were they would answer and it wasn't as obvious as it is now.  Now there are more pregnancies and some posts are all pregnancy related, have a look at page 95 all the posts are pregnancy talk and it's not the only page like it   .  I may have been too lax with this in the past as it wasn't all the time, please understand that I am just doing the job of the volunteer.  

I have received PM's from ladies telling me that they don't feel comfortable posting here now, as one lady described it as being like an Antenatal Clinic.  All I'm asking that people respect the fact that whilst they may well be very pleased to see BFP's as it gives them hope but they don't necessarily want to hear all about the ladies morning sickness and sore breast      For ladies still on the journey it can be a bit much for them to hear    I do hope the ladies stay here to give support and advice where needed but I ask that you respect the feelings of others too and maybe think about whether your post is relevant to this thread or if it would be better placed in the area for the Over 40's Pregnancy and Parenting   


Shelley x


----------



## alexine

Hi Ladies can anyone tell me...is it okay to inject cetrotide at the same time as your other stimms? I'm already on gonal f and menopur but supposed to add cetrotide tomorrow.
Thanks!
xxA


----------



## itonlytakesone

Hi Misha and all the other ladies on this thread

I have been reading this thread along with a number if others for 
almost two years and this is my first ever post of FFs but I feel v.strongly about
the current discussion regarding pregnant ladies posting onthe thread.
As someone who is still on the journey to success and planning to go to Serum in October
I would really miss reading what's happening to those who have been on the thread 
for a very long time.
I'm delighted that they're pregnant or have had their babies
and it gives me hope that it can and will happen. I completely agree
with Urban Girl that many of these ladies have a great deal of knowledge 
regarding fertility treatment which can only be of value to 
others. Of all the threads I have read on FFs this is always the one
I come back to and the one which I find is always supportive and caring.
I know as a moderator Misha has guidelines to follow, but personally, I enjoy hearing 
about the other side of fertility treatment when it's worked. 
There are relatively few regular posters to this thread and they 
always strike me as a close knit group. I would really miss catchin g up with
their progress and would not check out the Over 40s Pregnancy thread.
I'm not interested in everyone - just the ladies here!
I've probably said far too much- but could be my first and last post!
Good luck to everyone.
Rach
So l
E


----------



## alexine

Hi Ladies,
I agree with itonlytakesone....the info shared by the ladies her has been invaluable to me...also the info re their early pregnancy. It gives a full picture to a women in her 40's who is on this journey. I understand what Mich is saying, and perhaps I'm not really in a position to say too much since I have had a baby but would hate for this thread to change too much. Maybe we just have to be a little bit ore careful talking about the sore boobs etc....

   to everyone!

xxA


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya 
I would have to say that it would be diffcuit for me not to talk about pregnant on this site cos on the pregnancy site lots of ladies are alot younger then me and doesn't have much experience of being pregnant  so on this over 40 as I am have lots of experience so they could guide me the right way and to tell me what it normal and what it not  as it is very inportant to me for me to understand all the changes in our body for our 1st BFP as I am sure you know we are all very nervous  and for someone who had been pregnant could tell us what is normal and what not etc  which is why I come on this site for ladies to guide us  as the ladies say we are a very tight kit and that is inportant to help us ladies belive in us  Hope that make sense.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Caz

Ladies, regarding pregnancy chat, the guidelines are here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0 as well as ways in which you can safely adhere to them whilst still sharing success and happy news. 
They exist for a reason and were created with consultation among and approval of members, in direct response to their needs but we would be happy to hear your feedback on them if you have constructive comments to make. Can I just ask, for the sake of keeping threads on topic and supportive, can you sumbit your comments  here, rather than in this thread. 

Thank you.

Caz


----------



## Mish3434

Becky, There is a dedicated PAPAI for the Over 40's this was set up to enable ladies to gain support and knowledge from like minded/same age ladies. There are enough of you to use the thread and not feel like you don't "know" anyone  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267773.msg5141683#new

I was hoping that maybe the Over 40 ladies could understand the other side of the discussion, I can understand some of the points raised here but the main role of FF is to provide support for Ladies TTC with fertility problems. I have offered an alternative thread for the pregnant ladies to support each other and you are all welcome to remain on this thread minus the pregnancy chat



Kuki2010 said:


> Urbangirl,
> Don't worry we will come and read. I sure will do.. This thread helped me so much over the years.. I can not think of not coming and chekcing how we are all doing..
> I hope most of us feel the same..
> Love. Mxxx


Thank you Kuki


Shelley x


----------



## Mish3434

Sorry Caz we posted at the same time x


----------



## urbangirl

Mish, I'm glad you've clarified that, I thought it was 'get preggers and.....banishment!' phew!


----------



## alexine

Maybe we could have a thread 40+ IVF/ICSI using OE and beyond to BFP...to keep the gang together and welcome newbie BFPs?
xxA


----------



## BECKY7

Yes I agreed with alexine 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Mish3434

There is an area on FF for long term Chit Chat Buddies, i.e. threads that have been in operation for quite some time and friendships have been formed. This isn't in the over 40's area: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=393.0 in this area you can chat about anything. If you have a thread over there it will be named something similar to this one so it will be for the Over 40 ladies

The problem with leaving this thread and allowing pregnancy chat is that you still have ladies that don't feel they can come here for support as they have stated they DON'T want to see all the pregnancy chat. It is also in an area that is supposed to be PAPAI free

Let me know if you want a thread starting in the area I have suggested

Shelley x


----------



## justineb

Mish, I think that's a good idea, but see what the others think as I am also happy to stay in touch with friends by PMs.

Justine x


----------



## Tommi

Oh my goodness! Just dropped by to check up on how everyone is doing and it seems I owe you an apology. I am so sorry if any of my posts about my BFP have caused offence    I have certainly never been given that impression by anyone on here and I have to say I'm really surprised that someone would complain privately about women who are TTC finally being successful. It seems bizarre    I have always really enjoyed hearing about successes especially when I have followed someone's journey. And to hear about how the pregnancy progresses is really valuable. 

So, I am very sorry for posting on here. It seems a little odd to just post in response to others without being able to say anything at all about what might be happening for me so it won't happen again. As I said, the saddest thing about this is that PMs (plural) have been sent by women who don't feel comfortable posting because of the BFPs. That really is a great shame and I wonder if the answer to that is not to stop any mention of BFPs (they happen and I love to celebrate them when they do!) but to gently explain that this is a journey that can sometimes result in success  

Good luck everyone and thank you so much for your support over the last year  

Txx

PS Alexine - yes it's fine to inject both at the same time. I used to do them in the same leg at the same time. Good luck!


----------



## HMB

Bonjour mes amies  

Just got back from a few days away. Good to see that still good news here! Yippee!

Alexine, how's it going? Are you taking whey? Stop Melatonin at EC  

Becky, feeling ok? 
Justine, I hope you haven't had any more bleeding, it is so very confusing and scary  

Tommi, all good?

Mish, sorry to hear that you got complaints, it makes your job a little unpleasant  . We do so appreciate you ! I totally agree with the ladies, like urbangirl and itonlytakesone. I'm sure we can find a happy medium whereby we get to know about our friends' successes while avoiding too much detail that triggers complaints? I def need to hear that it works! This thread has really helped me so much--so many beating the odds


----------



## alexine

Thanks Ladies for the support...I'm hanging in. I'm on the highest dose of stimms I have ever been on so it should be interesting to see what happens. 300 gonal f 75 menopur....250 cetrotide today. Feeling bloated etc but overall okay...I'm taking the whey protein but just started yesterday although I had bumped up my protein before that.
Thanks for the tip re the melatonin and jabbing Tommi and HMB....I'll keep you posted as to how it goes. I kind of feel like an experiment for some reason....  Hope I get something good for the freezer! Little M and I head out to the coast today...we are driving and should get there by Thurs eve.

Keep well everyone!     

xxA


----------



## kiwicanuck

Random one for the ladies on this thread, been asked many times in the past Im sure of that -  Am I correct in thinking that at 45 any chance of getting preg with o/e is out of the question, no clinic would touch me due to the age I'm sure. Do others my age sit and think - if only I acted before it was too late - and then that surge of pain hits ya and the tears start to well up..  b/cause hubby and I have no bio kids of our own,,  thx for listening ladies .. just need to unload it sometimes into the vast universe ..


----------



## alexine

Kiwicanuck hello. Are you in Canada? The clinic I'm going to in Victoria treats women with OE up to 45.
xxA


----------



## alexine

Also wishing you lots of      HMB for Sept at Serum!
xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Kiwicanuck,
Reprofit does it upto 50. Any chance of going to EU?

itonlytakesone,
Why first and last.. Please do come and talk to us.. 

I am so sorry to hear we had complaints cos of us.. I would like to appology if I offended or made them upset iwth my post.. I am truely sorry.. It was not my intention.. 

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## urbangirl

I think, sorry, putting my oar in again, that if, as Mish suggests, the pregnant ladies disappear to the long term chit chat buddies then the problem remains that the rest of us, both new & long standing tryers, are still going to miss out on a very valuable source of information.  I post a lot on the threads, possibly too much ,  but my information is never going to be as valued as that of another over-40's who's got pregnant.  I get so much hope and inspiration from the successes here, but I've also learnt that the difficulties don't necessarily end with a positive line on the stick, it's been illuminating, so ladies, don't go!!!
I understand what Mish is trying to do, it's a fine line trying to please everyone, in fact it's impossible! so glad I'm not doing your job, Mish!! 

PS I don't mean to suggest anyone is just an 'information source', I love the posts for all sorts of reasons


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi all from the sunny island of St Vincent

Kiwi, have you thought about a tandem cycle?

Kuki not long now. I am so excited for you.

Congratulations to all the bfps.

When I was going through tx and in between, it was the Bfp on this site that kept me going.

Love tO all


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
You have gone.. Oh Enjoy... Just enjoy.. I hope it is all well with you and precious..

Kiwi,
I have FF from my old cycle buddies. And she did go to Dogus and this week she found out she is having twins. And I am sure she is 45 now.. I think she did do Tandem.. It was certainly something I have considered in the past.. In the end we decided to go for Double donor for our next cycle.. And that was the reason we went to Reprofit. To meed the docs and see the clinic.. This was our last trial with own egg/sperms.. 

Urbangirl,
We will not dispear.. I certainly wont.. I am where I am cos of this thread. The ladies in here helped me so much.. They have no idea.. I am still balanced and fighting for my dream cos of my dear FF.. 

Learning that about ladies journey and years of trying and finally having their babies gave so much hope.. And made it so real.. It made you believe it will happen.. So it is very important to keep it going.. 

But yes I go with Justine and pming for pregnancy details etc.. And like Urbangirl says; getting a line is one of the first hurdle.. Getting to end line has proven to be very difficult to so many of us.. When I started this fertility game I was sooooo naive.. Wasted so much time/money and gone through so much heartache..If I can help anybody not to go through that.. I shall count myself lucky.. 

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## urbangirl

Good, cos I don't want anyone to leave!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies had brown wipe with little red  have made appointment with doctor but what can he do for 6 week and 4 day  my bb not sore now  does that mean MC or what  am getting worry now as doctor not till 10.15 am
Becky7 xx


----------



## Mish3434

Hi Becky, Can you not ring your local EPU (Early Prengnacy Unit) and ask for a scan.  It could well be nothing other than a little bit of old lining coming away or your embies snuggling in a little bit more, please try to relax and not panic    Soreness comes and goes too   


Shelley x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi mish  thank you as I don't think we have any early pregnancy unit at my local  and I am trying to stay calm till 10am and it only brown wipe  and thank you for your help   
Becky7 xx


----------



## donn1

hi becky

i had the brown wipe for a few weeks after bfp, nw have a 2.5 year ols son, please try not to worry too much, easier said than done, just try and rest, x
donn1


----------



## BECKY7

Hi donn1  thank you and bit of red did come out too so went to doctor and she said my cervix is closed but still but of red round there so am at EPU now waiting for scan etc so finger x all will be ok and all is normal
Thank you
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Just saw this. Hope EPU Went okay. Let us know.. Thinking of you.. I hope it is just baby is getting deeper and nothing else.. Mxxx


----------



## Little B

hi ladies,

wanted to chime in on the Pregnancy Talk Controversy. I was not one of those that PM Mish and would never do such a thing. The whole reason w are all here is to try and get pregnant, get pregnant, and have healthy babies. Its a bit harsh to throw out the pregnant ladies as soon as we are all done giving our congratulations.

and seeing that there are four, maybe five, pregnant ladies here (Justine, Tommi, Becky, Kuki and maybe Hoping?) gives me a huge amount of determination to keep going.

However, I will be honest that at a weak moment, reading about all of your boobs hurting and the pregnancy tiredness, I thought about my three miscarriages and cried my eyes out for about 20 minutes, full of pure, ugly envy. I really didn't need to reminded that I was the kid not invited to the party. 

This is something that we all go through in real life (unfortunately. I am surrounded by babies where I live) but, BUT, I must tell myself, I can feel bad and sorry for myself all day, but there will always be, and there always must be, a piece of true happiness available for anyone who has their dream come true. And so I also would welcome the fortunate ladies to stay here and keep us updated in general, with the really specific questions maybe going through PMs, and keep giving us their friendship, and wisdom, and some hope, too, and we'll all take our turns at the party.


Bee


----------



## justineb

Ladies,  I feel very sad    at what has gone on here and I am not sure if I will still post here, I haven't made my mind up yet as it just feels like there is now a rather nasty undercurrent. Perhaps you can put it down to all the hormones. I joined this thread in Nov 2010, since then many wonderful FF have got pregnant and had babies and kept in touch with us on this thread (the list is long and included Kizzy, Alexine, Poppy, Carnival Diva, Sarah and Lindz) and that in itself should give people hope that it is possible over 40 and we now have 5 other ladies pg, which again should give others hope that it is possible. Since I have been on this thread I have also had a miscarriage (not my first one) and a few failed tx and reading about others' pregnancies and babies has given me nothing other than the hope and motivation to continue through dark times into further tx aged 44, without that inspiration I doubt I would have had the strength to continue on this journey. I feel that it has been the trend on this thread for members to keep everyone updated in simple terms about their pg and indeed their babies for the last two years, so it feels very strange to me that complaints are being made only now. Anyway, I wish you all success and hope your dreams come true. I will be PMing my long term buddies more often I guess.

Justine


----------



## Little B

hey Justine,

I hope you didn't take my post as anything nasty (read it again!) -  you and I are two of the "oldies" here, oldies but goodies, and I am especially heartened to see that you are doing so well.

I was just giving the perspective of someone who hasn't been so lucky. I was pregnant last summer for a while and was happy to get congratulations and comforted to get nice mails from people when I lost the pregnancy. I did join in on a board for those due in January, but left it when I miscarried. 

This board is a really good place. As I said, I didn't complain, and am happy to hear updates from the lucky lot.

Bee


----------



## donn1

hi all

am 43 an oldie and am trying with own eggs naturally, hey who knows. maybe i will be lucky, cant face doing treatment again as last 2 attempts were nsuccesful, we are on 2ww at the moment, have sore boobs, tiredness crabbitness lol, wishing everyone all the best in there treatments, trying naturally and pregnancies

lindsay1


----------



## justineb

Bee, didnt mean anything specific about your post (sorry if you thought that), was referring to the whole situation that has been going on, as it just feels odd to me

Donn1- goodluck with 2ww and hope you get a BFP too!

J x


----------



## Diesy

Just a very short message in case any of you would like to post on Single Women & Pregnancy Loss for Tommi who received sad news earlier today. It's always quite difficult news to share so I wanted to let her friends on this board know.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241688.msg5143981;topicseen#new

Diesy xx


----------



## HMB

Justine     . Hormones are so crazy aren't they?....yes, enough discussion about what to say on the thread, right on. You have so much to worry about dear, it's not fair. Please think about how you saw them on the scan    

Let's remember the sunshine and send  some good karma out to Justine and all the ladies here in TX and those who succeeded against the odds


----------



## justineb

Tommi       Justine xx


----------



## Mish3434

Ladies, I'm going to get you a thread on the Chit Chat area, it is a place where you can discuss anything you like.  If someone is not up to pregnancy talk it is then up to them to avoid that area.  This thread will remain but I will be starting a new one later anyway as you chatterboxes are already on over 100 pages and my OCD isn't happy when that happens LOL.  I really hope you will come back on here too though to support the lovely ladies who as yet have not been acheived their dream. 

I think I should say that neither of the PM's where nasty in anyway, it was just ladies stating how they felt with the pregnancy talk, no names where mentioned and I honestly believe it was totally free of malice.  You are all an amazing bunch of ladies it's just that some people find things hard to bare, and though they get a good feeling that you have got your BFP's it just the general pg chat that they find eats away at them.

I will let you know when the new thread has been done and post you all a link    


shelley xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Deisy,
Thank you for letting us know. 

Tommi,
  . I wrote to you on the other thread.. Thinking of you..

Justine,
I just read your post.. I know what you are saying oh but please stay.. 

Becky,
Hope you are okay.. I just PMed you but no news..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## dyellowcar

Tommi  - such awful sad news. So sorry for you. Please take some time to feel strong again.


----------



## Little B

Tommi, that's just awful. So sorry.


----------



## Tommi

Thank you so much ladies. I am just trying to come to terms with it although I keep crying. My GP referred me for an ERPC so I'm just waiting to hear when that will be.

Thank you for all your kind words. It really does mean a lot and helps so much.

Txx


----------



## Mish3434

I'm so very sorry to see your news Tommi    


xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
Thinking of you...   
Kukixx


----------



## neema

I'm so sorry Tommi


----------



## alexine

Tommi I'm so so sorry to hear your news. It's so very hard....thinking of you.    
xxA


----------



## poppy40

Tommi - I'm so so sorry to see your devastating news  , thinking of you & sending lots of love    xx


----------



## Mish3434

Hello,

You now have a new area to chat over in the Long Term Chit Chat area  , Its called Over 40's long term chatterers;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293050.new#new

In this area you can chat about anything, I will open a new thread here as this one is over 100 pages. Everyone can still post here but I will ask that any pg chat and parenting chat is kept within the guidelines: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293073.new#new

A link to the guidelines can be found on page one of this thread

Shelley xx


----------

